# Különleges tájak, egzotikus kúltúrák.



## Ahmet (2004 Március 4)

Még nincs kész, de néhányan már türelmetlenek, ezért egy részletet idenyálazok:
November 17. Hétfő
Reggel előbb ébredtem, mint a vekker, fel is keltem. Összepakoltam a cuccaimat és levonul-tam a portára. Felvertem a békésen szendergő portást, és beraktam a szobájába a nagy háti-zsákot. Csak egy túlélőkészletet vittem magammal. Ebben volt a hálózsák és a sál-sapka szett is. Nem tudtam, mennyi ideig fog tartani a túra, de azt már előző nap eldöntöttem, hogy nem vagyok hajlandó felfelé mászni, inkább egy reverz hegymászást hajtok végre, és busszal me-gyek fel, gyalog le.
A buszállomás a szomszédban volt, nem kellett sokat keresni. Elég sokan vártak már buszra, de mint külföldi, én külön elbírálásban részesültem, és felültettek a legközelebb indulóra. 
Az út majdnem két órán át tartott, közben megálltunk jegyet venni, mert csak úgy lehet fel-menni a hegyre, ha az ember leperkál egy – kínai viszonylatban – elég jelentős összeget. Ezért azonban a jegyre nyomtatják a tulajdonosa képét. Erre nem tudom miért van szükség, de megcsináltattam én is, ingyen van, jól jöhet még alapon.
A parkolóban, ahol megálltunk, már olyan tömény volt a köd, hogy 20 méternél nem lehe-tett messzebb látni. Ez gyakorlatilag lehetetlenné tette, hogy magam döntsem el merre indul-jak, tehát követtem a tömeget. Közben megláttam a hegy legendás vámszedőit, a majmokat.
Ezekről már elég sokat olvastam, az útikönyvben és a Teddy Bearben is. Ott ugyanis az uta-zók a falra írták fel az élményeiket. Szóval ezek a dögök azzal foglalkoznak, hogy elszedik mindenkinek a kajáját. Nekem ugyan ilyesmi nem volt a tulajdonomban, de vajon ezt ők tud-ják-e? Akinél láthatóan van ehető dolog, az aztán addig nem megy sehova, amíg át nem adta. A kínai mondás is úgy tartja, hogy „Ha egy majom van az útban, akkor tízezer ember sem tud ott átkelni.” Az útikönyv még hozzáteszi, hogy „igazabb, mint gondolnád”. 
Tehát haladtam szépen lassan ezek felé a vérmajmok felé. Úgy keltem át köztük, hogy a magyar határőrség rögtön lekapcsolt volna, hogy biztos csempészek, ilyen beszari arccal. Ilyenkor szokták azt nyilatkozni, hogy az illető feltűnően zavartan viselkedett. Szerencsére ezek itt nem voltak ennyire rutinosak, vagy mégiscsak a BKV-s gyakorlatom győzött.
Másztam felfelé a lépcsőkön, minden nyirkos volt, vagy inkább vizes. Sejeteni se lehetett, hogy merre van a nap. A tömeg egyre ritkább volt, talán annak köszönhetően, hogy sorban előztem le a láncdohányos kínaiakat. Aztán egy templomhoz érve egyszer csak elfogyott az út. A tábla mutatta, hogy arra, de nem láttam semmi útnak, ösvénynek látszó dolgot. Egy ide-ig forgolódtam, aztán megkérdeztem két fiatal srácot. Ez úgy történt, hogy az up-up ismétel-getését kiegészítettem a non-verbális felfelé mutogatással, és megpróbáltam kérdő pofát vág-ni. Mivel nem voltak analfabéták, mint én, hát mutatták az utat. A templom mellett kellett elmenni, és befordulni mögé. Erre a verzióra azért nem gondoltam, mert a templom a hegyol-dalba épült és mögötte egy támfal volt. Mikor közelebb értünk akkor persze láthatóvá vált, hogy van ott még egy fél méter, ahol el lehet sunnyogni. 
Innentől kezdődött a mászás. Továbbra is kiépített ösvény volt, de nem olyan, mint eddig. Már nem szakították meg vízszintes részek a lépcsőt, ami irgalmatlan meredek volt. Lihegtem csak embereim után, akik néha megálltak megvárni. Ilyenkor azért hallottam, hogy ők se úgy veszik a levegőt, ahogy normális ember tenné. Megszámoltam a pulzusomat, 180 volt pihenés közben. elég nehéz volt számolni, mert zavart a tüdőm sípolása. Arról tökéletesen megfeled-keztem, hogy azért elég magasan voltunk ekkor már, tehát a zokszigéntet se tudtam beszívni olyan intenzíven. Aki hegymászó, az biztos röhög rajtam, de abban a pillanatban éppen éle-tem legmagasabb helyén tartózkodtam.
Egyik mászótársam katona volt, de ezt csak az egyenruhájából, meg a fején virító tányér-sapkából tudtam, mert a kommunikáció az jelentősen korlátozott volt. Meghívtam őket egy üdítőre az egyik útba eső büfébe, addig is pihentünk.
Közben, ahogy haladtunk felfelé, egyre hidegebb lett. Két óra nyelvlógató lihegés után fel-értünk a csúcsra. Ez ugyan nem a 3099 méteres, csak 3077, de nekem ez is pont jó volt. 
A fák ágaira ráfagyott a köd, amin megcsillant a napfény azokban a ritka percekben, mikor sikerült neki átsütni egy-egy lyukon. A felhők csak úgy húztak körülöttünk. Gyorsan fel is vettem az összes meleg dolgot, amit hoztam magammal. Ha szerencsés az ember, akkor a felhők felett elláthat, és ilyenkor csodálatos a napkelte. A hegy tetején egy templom áll. A ködben alig-alig látszott, így nagyon misztikus volt. Bementünk, de nem volt különösebben érdekes, nem is egy régi épület. A neve Jinding Si, vagyis Arany csúcs templom. A csúcs a templomról, a templom meg a csúcsról kapta a nevét. Eredetileg a templomot bronz cserepek fedték, innen a név. Ha valamennyire tiszta az idő, akkor látható, hogy egy szakadék szélére építették. Akkor viszont hiába meresztgettem a szemem, nem láttam lejjebb 20 méternél, pe-dig volt még lefelé vagy 2000.
Rövidesen elindultunk lefelé. Lényegesen könnyebben ment, mint felfelé. Betértünk egy kis kifőzdébe, és megebédeltünk. Sehogy sem akarták hagyni, hogy fizessek, de még azt se, hogy a sajátomért. 
Lassan leértünk a buszmegállóig. Ők busszal mentek le, én gyalog folytattam. Egy darabig az úton kellett menni, aztán az ösvény lefordult az erdőbe. Biztos ami biztos megkérdeztem, hogy erre kell-e menni, de a párocska nem tudta, annak ellenére, hogy lefelé tartottak ők is. Mindegy, mentek tovább az úton, én meg lefordultam, de rövidesen loholtak utánam, hogy velem tartanának, ha nem bánom. A srác kicsit beszélt angolul, így annyit sikerült kideríte-nem, hogy egyetemisták. 
Néhány méter után már nem volt olyan jó lefelé menni. A lépcső meredek volt, és csúszós. A köd miatt a szélén, ahol nem taposták olyan gyakran, még valami algaszerűség is tenyé-szett. Néha a frászt hoztam útitársaimra, mikor meg-megcsúsztam, és valami leírhatatlan ba-lett mozdulattal nyertem vissza egyensúlyomat. Ilyenkor én is beszartam, mert előttem semmi nem volt, csak a nyílegyenes lépcső, ami 50-55 fokkal lejtett, és a vége teljesen eltűnt a köd-ben. Ettől az volt az érzésem, hogy így folytatódik a végtelenségig, tehát ha legurulok, akkor kilométereket fogok pattogni lefelé a lépcsőkön. Ami tekintve, hogy kőből voltak nem látszott egy jó alternatívának. Ja, és hogy még jobb legyen, a 45-ös bakancsom nem nagyon fért el a lépcsőfokokon, ezért csak a sarkonjárás működött.
Az Elefántmosó medencénél megálltunk egy teára. Medencét nem láttam egy darabot sem, csak a szentélyt. A legenda szerint Pu Xian itt mosta meg elefántját. Hogy ki az a Pu Xian, arról fogalmam nincs. Mindegy, tudhatjuk róla, hogy rendesen karbantartotta járművét. Ele-fánt nincs erre, csak majom, de azokkal se találkoztunk szerencsére. Csak a figyelmeztető táblákat láttuk, hogy vigyázzunk a vad majmokkal.
Ahogy üldögéltünk, szépen gőzölgött mindhármunk háta. Ahogy tovább mentünk, összefu-tottunk a szingapúri sráccal, miközben ő felfelé mászott. Semmi bíztatót nem tudtam neki mondani. Már nekem is fájt a térdem és a csípőm a folyamatos lefelé döngetéstől. Kicsit ké-sőbb két zarándok jött, vagy inkább csúszott felfelé. Minden harmadik lépés után leborultak a földre, és megérintették a homlokukkal. Tibeti útifilmekben láttam eddig csak ilyet. A testük hosszával mérik ki az utat a szent helyig. A homlokuk tiszta sár volt, és ha jól láttam, akkor már ki is sebesedett. Nemsokára megpihentünk egy templom előtt. Mikor tovább indultunk, egy teherhordó jött szembe, a hátán egy méretes kőtáblát cipelt felfelé. Pár perc múlva üresjá-ratban kocogott el mellettünk. Égett a pofám, hogy én meg lefelé menet izzadok, mint egy ló. Aztán még egyszer megálltunk mert útitársaim közül a fiúnak egy kicsit melege volt. A hajá-ról már régóta csöpögött az izzadtság, így eldöntötte, hogy levesz valamit. Kiderült, hogy há-rom nadrág volt rajta, de még ez alá is vett egy jégeralsót. Nem csoda, hogy izzadt!
A Wannian Sihez érve már elment minden vágyam, hogy a kultúrát lássam. Továbbmentünk a buszmegállóba. Utólag megpróbáltam összeadni, hogy hány kilométert tettem meg, de ahány forrás, annyi eredmény. Az egyik szerint kb. 38 km volt, az viszont biztos, hogy 3077 méterről lejöttem 700-ra. Ez úgy 800 emelettel egyenértékű. Ez olyan, mintha otthon 200-szor leszaladnék kenyérért. Na jó, annyi, hogy mindig csak le, de soha nem vinném fel azt a rohadt kenyeret.
A busz visszavitt a faluba, nem volt szükségem a hálózsákra, de legalább cipeltem. Beestem a Teddy Bear Cafeba, és ettem valamit, meg utána küldtem egy sört, ami nagyon jól esett. Utána irány a zuhany, mert még a kabátomat is átizzadtam. Gore-tex rulez! 
Ilyen felfrissülés után visszamentem a Teddy Bearbe egy kis dumálásra.
November 18. Kedd
Reggel húzódott a vádlim, és a térdem is reklamált, nem akarta, hogy menjek. Egyébként egész jól megúsztam. Arra számítottam, hogy lépni nem tudok majd.
Együtt keltem fel Andash-sal, a svéd sráccal, aki szintén a szobában aludt. A legolcsóbb megoldás mindig a dorm, ezért egy négyágyas szobában aludtam, három idegennel. Andash volt az, akivel az előző két este beszélgettem. Lementünk a Teddy Bearbe reggelizni. A szálló tulajdonképpen ugyanaz a cég, csak egy sarokkal arrébb van.
A palacsinta után ő hegyet mászni indult, én Lijiangba. A térképen nem látszik túl messzi városnak. 
Bebuszoztam a városba, aztán ki a vasútállomásra. Szépen eltelt az idő, már tíz óra volt, de nem is baj, mert a pénztárnál sikerült megtudnom, hogy az első vonat 15:59-kor indul csak. Az klassz, van hat órám. A városban nincs semmi, nem érdemes akárhova is elmászkálni, pláne nem a nagy hátizsákkal. Szépen leültem a váróteremben, és arra használtam, amire ter-vezték. 
Itt nincs az az anarchia, mint otthon, hogy mindenki oda megy, ahova akar. A peronra csak a vonat érkezése előtt engedik ki az utasokat, a jegyek ellenőrzése után.
Üldögéltem, olvastam az útikönyvet, hallgattam ahogy az óra egymás útán üti el a tizen-egyet, tizenkettőt … aztán a hármat is, és már ott is volt az indulás időpontja. Felmálháztam, és a többi utassal együtt beálltam a sorba. Mellettem állt egy amerikai fickó, de nem sokat beszélgethettünk, mert ahogy beléptünk a kapun, el kellett válnunk, máshova szólt a jegye. A vonat még sehol nem volt, de a vasutas kisasszonyok mindenkit sorba rendeztek a helyjegye szerint. És valóban, mikor megállt a vonat, az ajtó ott volt a sor elejénél. Minden ajtónál egy vasutas lent, egy fent, és terelték befelé a népet. Amíg várakoztam, úgy gondoltam, hogy majd bámulom a tájat, esetleg olvasgatok egy kicsit, de a felszállásra várakozó tömeg láttán egy kicsit elbizonytalanodtam. Aztán mikor sikerült felverekednem magam, akkor biztos lettem benne, hogy helyjegy ide, helyjegy oda, én itt nem fogok ülni. A baj csak az volt, hogy köz-ben utánanéztem, hogy mennyi is lesz az utazási idő, és nagyon úgy nézett ki, hogy 10 óra. Megkérdeztem a kalauzt és ő is azt mutogatta. Na, most kiderül, hogy tudok-e ennyit állni.
Az első két óra eltelt. Aztán a kaller már nagyon erősködött, hogy menjek át a másik kocsi-ba, mert oda szól a jegyem. Átmentem vele, de reménytelen volt. A hely, ahova ülnöm kellett volna egy kicsit túltelített volt. A négy ülésen hatan ültek, az ölükben még két ember, az ülé-sek között lévő asztalon pedig a tetőig halmozva a motyó. Mutogattam, a kalauznőnek, hogy hagyja a fenébe az egészet. Gondoltam, ha én ezeket felállítom, akkor csendben meglincsel-nek, de amúgy se tudtam volna odáig átverekedni magamat a tömegen. Annyi előnye volt az akciónak, hogy sikerült felrakni a hátizsákomat a csomagtartóra. Rövidesen megjelent a kala-uz egy kisszékkel. Szétnyitható, 20 cm magas alkalmatosság volt, és nekem szánta kárpótlá-sul. Hát, több mint a semmi, Így leültem a lábak közé. Valamit még magyarázott, de nem ér-tettem belőle egy hangot se, úgyhogy elment. Pár perc múlva újra megjelent egy cédulával, amire valaki felírta a mondandóját angolul. Ez állt rajta: Panzhihua hair give me. – Panzhihua haj ad nekem. A Panzhihuát értettem, ott kellett leszállnom, hogy Lijiang felé továbbmenjek busszal. De mit akarhat a hajammal? Hát nekem is alig van, és még adjak is neki. Sorban fu-tottak át a gondolatok a fejemen, hogy mit lehet hajjal csinálni, mikor észrevettem, hogy a kisszékre mutogat. Óóó! Hát nem hair, hanem chair, így már érthető, nem hajat akart, hanem a széket, csak egy c betű maradt le. Megnyugtattam, hogy nem viszem magammal a kincstári hokedlit.
Lassan a mellettem ülőkkel is összebarátkoztam, amennyire a nyelvi korlátok engedték. Megkínáltak egy kis főt tojással, meg piával is, bár ez utóbbival óvatosan bántam, nem akar-tam elbutulni, hiszen egész nap nem ettem, akkor meg üt a tömény. 
Az utazás közben öt percenként fel kellett állnom, mert jött valamilyen mozgóárus, akinek kellett a hely. Nem bántam annyira, mert amennyire le szerettem volna ülni az út elején, any-nyira akartam felállni, mikor megkaptam a székemet. Összesítve tehát sehogy se volt jó. Az-tán szépen eljött a nap vége is.
November 19. Szerda
Azzal, hogy az órámon eggyel előrébb ugrott a dátum, nem sok dolog változott. Ott kushad-tam a tábori hokedlin, és már elzsibbadt mindenem. Még két óra volt hátra az útból. Ezek az utolsó órák telnek a legnehezebben, ezt már megfigyeltem, és akkor se volt másképp. Aztán hajnali kettőkor csak begördültünk Panzhihuaba. Visszaszolgáltattam a kincstári hokedlit és leszálltam. De jó is volt mozogni, bár nem ment könnyen. Összesen vagy öten szálltunk itt le, pedig nem olyan kis város. A kijáratot alig találtam meg, mert ugye kimenni se lehet, csak úgy, kifelé is ellenőrzik a jegyeket. Még jó hogy az ilyesmit mindig elrakom, mert ráfaragtam volna. Ahogy kiléptem megrohantak a különböző felhajtók. Két csoportra voltak oszthatók. Az egyik banda szállást ajánlott, a másik taxit. Én az utóbbiak közül választottam, mert a buszpályaudvarra akartam menni. Lehettem volna tökös, hogy felhajtsak egy buszt, vagy ha-sonlót, de nem voltam az. Puhány módon a taxit választottam, ezt a tettemet csak azzal ma-gyarázhatom, hogy fogalmam nem volt, hogy merre is kellene elindulni, és milyen messze lehet, és térképem se volt. Szóval sikerült egy olyan embert találni, aki valamennyit beszélt angolul, neki elmagyaráztam, hogy hova akarok menni. Elvitt egy taxihoz és beültünk. Meg-lepődtem, mert nem ő volt a sofőr, és egy nő is beült még a kocsiba. Örültem, gondoltam megosztjuk a költségeket és mindenki jól jár. Elindultuk. Mi előre a taxiórán a számok meg felfelé. Figyeltem, hogy nem visznek-e körbe-körbe, de nem. Közben gyanússá vált, hogy a sofőr és a pasi haverok, és a számla teljes összegét én fogom fizetni. 30-nál kicsit elkezdtem izgulni, hogy ugyan hova megyünk. 40-nél meg is kérdeztem, hogy messze van-e még. Egyre keskenyebb utakon mentünk, mindenféle gyárak között, és ha nincs ott a nő, én biztos lettem volna benne, hogy megyünk egy elhagyatott részre, ahol agyonütnek, és viszik a cuccomat. Így, hogy ott volt, nem voltam teljesen biztos. A pasi később megnyugtatott, hogy kb. 50 Y lesz a tarifa. Hát 60 lett. Ez csak azért érdekes, mert a vonatjegyem volt 70.
Fizettem, és letelepedtem a buszpályaudvar elé, mert ilyenkor zárva van az ilyesmi. Muto-gatta a taxis, hogy ott egy hotel, de nem akartam fizetni egy pár óra alvásért. Így legalább elkönyveltem magamban, hogy sok volt a taxi, de egy szállodát megtakarítottam. Ott üldögél-tem a hátizsákomon, mellettem két összetolt székben valami gondnok aludt, és mikor felnéz-tem az égre nagyon megörültem, mert megláttam a csillagokat. Nem valami szentimentális érzés lett úrrá rajtam, csak annak örültem, hogy nem voltak felhők. Hallottam ugyan Emei shanban, hogy Yunnanban kék az ég, de Andash-sal csak röhögtünk, hogy nem lehet igaz, mert Kínában ilyen nincs. Hat hete nem láttam az eget, és most úgy nézett ki, hogy csak a napkeltét kell megvárnom, és lesz kék ég, meg napsütés, pedig még nem is Yunnan tarto-mányban voltam, csak Sichuan szélén.
Rövidesen társaságot is kaptam. Egy kínai párocska csatlakozott hozzám. Beszélgettünk egy keveset, aztán elvonultunk kajálni valamit. Egy kifőzdében ettünk dumplingot. Ez az a bizo-nyos gőzölt tésztagombóc, ami hússal van töltve. 6 yuanból hárman bezabáltunk. Ők se hagy-ták, hogy fizessek. 
Látszik, hogy terjed a nyugati gondolkodásmód, mert ők is azt csinálták, mint sokan Euró-pában. Gyűjtöttek egy kis pénzt, és utána felmondta, csak utazgatnak az országban. Annyi a különbség, hogy nem lépik át a határt. Persze Kína estében ez nem nagy korlátozás. 
Hatkor kinyitott a pályaudvar és megvettük a jegyeinket. Az én buszom hétkor indult Lijiangba, az övék nyolckor a Lugu tóhoz, így elbúcsúztunk. 
A nap is felkelt, és előtűnt a kék ég. Sokáig nem éveztem, mert elaludtam, mint akit agyon-vertek. Egyszer megálltunk pihenni, itt vettem egy üveg vizet, mert nagyon szomjas voltam. Életem legszörnyűbb ásványvize volt. Mentollal ízesített víz! Mintha egy rágót áztattak volna bele. 
Aztán megérkeztünk a végcélhoz, Lijiangba. Fantasztikus város, a naxi kisebbség központ-ja. Először azonban az tűnt fel, hogy milyen jó idő van, a kabátot vettem is le, és néhány mé-ter után a pulóvert is. Az óváros nem volt messze a buszpályaudvartól, és gyorsan meg is ta-láltam. Sehol egy modern épület, sehol egy neon reklám, csak a keskeny, kanyargós utcács-kák, és azok szélén a nyílt vízvezeték. Ja, meg több ezer kínai turista. Ezekkel kellett meg-küzdenem, hogy szállást találjak, meg az utcaszerkezettel. A kínai városok általában derék-szögű utcákból állnak, ez meg itt maga a káosz, de gyönyörű. Nem véletlenül lett a Világ-örökség része. A magyar útikönyvem szánt is rá vagy öt sort, abban is sikerült hibát ejteniük.
Nagyon jó szállást találtam. Egy hagyományos naxi ház, a város közepén. hiába küzdöttem, nem engedtek az árból, így kénytelen voltam a teljes árat fizetni, ami így volt vagy 40 Y. Egy helyes kis szobát kaptam, ahol minden volt csak fény nem, de az meg minek. Fáradt voltam, mégse bírtam ki, hogy ne induljak felfedezőútra.
Az itt élő naxik Yunnan taromány sok nemzetsége közül az egyik. Az ősi társadalmuk mat-riarchális volt, de nem túl szigorú. Érdekes, hogy a szavak értelmét kibővítette, ha a női jelen-tésű toldalékot adták hozzá és kisebbítette, ha a férfiét. A férfi-nő kapcsolat elég laza volt. Nem okozott problémát, ha egy pár nem házas, a férfi bármikor meglátogathatta kedvesét, aztán hazatért. Ha gyerek született, akkor a nő nevelte fel, de anyagilag a férfi is támogatta. Egészen addig, míg a kapcsolat működött. Az öröklés is leányágon történt.
Saját nyelvük és írásuk is van. Az írásuk kb. 1000 éve fejlődött ki, és az egyetlen ma is használt hieroglif írás. A vallásuk, a Dongba, a tibeti bon vallás egy oldalhajtása. Sámánok biztosították a kapcsolatot a naxik és az égiek között.
A népviseletet a mai napig hordják, bár inkább csak a nők. A turizmus fejlődésével egyre több han kínai költözik a városba, a jó üzlet reményében.
1996-ban erős földrengés rázta meg a vidéket, és rendesen lenullázta Lijiang újvárosát, de a tradicionális épületek szépen megúszták az esetet. Erre a kormány is felfigyelt, és betonból épült házak helyett a hagyományos technológiát alkalmazva építették újjá a várost.
Ahogy a mászkáltam a keskeny utcákon, eszembe jutott, hogy nem ártana enni is végre, mert ez már régóta nem történt meg. Egyébként is nehezen vettem rá magam az evésre, mert azt igazán rossz egyedül csinálni, a turistáktól hemzsegő belvárosban meg amúgy se tartottam gazdaságosnak. Ballagtam kifelé, a kevésbé tömött részek felé, és közben ráakadtam egy né-nire, aki tésztába tekert virslit sütögetett. Rögtön be is dörgöltem kettőt. Kicsit el is égettem vele a számat, de mint azt barátom megmondta: „Én nem sajnállak, a mohóságod az oka!”
Tele hassal békésen sétálgatva ráakadtam egy internet caféra, ideje volt már jelentkezni az otthoniaknál, így betértem, de inkább csak felidegesítettem magam. Az ékezetes betűk helyett kínai karaktereket láttam csak. Ez nem lenne akkora katasztrófa, de nem csak az ékezetes ka-raktereket, hanem a mellette álló mássalhangzót is belevonta az átalakításba a gép, így egy betűt se tudtam elolvasni a leveleimből, és ami rosszabb, írni se tudtam. Grrr!
Visszamentem a szállásomra egy kis pihire, mert abból is hiányom volt. Aztán céltalanul kóvályogtam az utcákon, és vártam, hogy besötétedjen, mert szerettem volna pár esti képet csinálni. Séta közben láttam egy boltot, ahol pecséteket faragtak. Már régen elhatároztam, hogy egy ilyet csináltatok Gabinak, névnapjára. Itt meg is ejtettem a boltot.
Ahogy sötét lett, még egyszer körbelőttem a várost. Pozitív volt, hogy egész diszkréten vi-lágítottak ki mindent. Sehol egy villogó futófény, vagy hasonló.
Korán lefeküdtem, mert volt mit bepótolni.

Khmm... Ez nem az eleje, nem is a vége, majd ha kész lesz megy az egész. meno


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 4)

*Egzotikus kúltúrák...*

De jóóó... végre valakinél meggyőződhettem róla, hogy a kínaiak is ugyanolyanok, mint mi  Még sosem voltam Európán kívül, pláne nem olyan helyen, ahol az emberek külső jegyei meglehetősen eltérnek az általam megszokottól... olyan marslakószerűségnek képzeltem őket, de most már jó cool 

Köszi, Ahmet!


----------



## saga (2004 Március 4)

ahmet!
teccett az utleirasod, egyedul voltal?


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 4)

Igen egyedül voltam, bár jobb lett volna a barátnőmmel, de nem volt megoldható. Ha készen lesz felrakom, azaz felrakatom a netre.
Van már fent van itt: Rianna honlapja Itt meg lehet lelni a Marokkót, meg a Szíria, Libanont. Az utóbbit képekkel együtt.


----------



## saga (2004 Március 4)

> _Originally posted by Ahmet_@Mar 4 2004, 04:35 PM
> * Rianna honlapja *


 valami hiba van a linkkel


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 4)

Rianna honlapja most jónak kell lenni, ha nem hát akkor http://utazas.multimania.hu/


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Március 4)

Ahmet! Koszonom az elmenyt, varom nagyon a folytatast!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Elkezdem folytatásokban felrakni a kínai élményeket, mert nyomás alá helyeztek a váróteremben


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Kína 2003
A kezdet
Az egész valahol ott kezdődött, hogy baromira tele volt a hócipőm a munkával, ezért Gabi titokban keresgélni kezdett a neten, hogy mivel csillapítsa háborgó lelkemet. Talált az Ösz-töndíj Bizottság honlapján egy kínai ösztöndíjat, ami passzol a végzettségemhez, biogáz tech-nológia. Néhány nap csesztetés után be is mentem a Magyar Ösztöndíj Bizottsághoz, hogy részletes információt kérjek, meg jelentkezési lapot. Csak azért ment ilyen gyorsan az ügyin-tézés, mert minden nap ott járok el a műintézmény előtt. Nem apróztam a dolgot, rögtön há-rom lehetőséget is bepróbáltam, mondván egy csak bejön. Biogáz technológia, sivatag kont-roll és mesterséges trópusi erdők. Erős sejtésem volt, hogy az utóbbi kettő nem annyira esé-lyes, mert sivatagból és trópusi erdőből is kevés van kis hazánkban, de ha már egyszer meg-hirdették… Egyébként a mai napig nem értem, hogy miért nem kaptam meg! Tuti, hogy nem jelentkezett más, csak én. Az a baj, hogy a Bizottság szelektál, holott baromira nem lenne feladata, arra ott vannak a kínaiak. Ezt így utólag már nagyon tudom. Szóval kissé hitetlen-kedtek, mikor elkértem mindháromra a jelentkezési lapot és fel is szólítottak, ha már ennyi papírt kell fénymásolniuk, akkor jelentkezzek is legyek szíves. 
Megtettem, bár néhány kitételt egyszerűen figyelmen kívül hagytam. Kellett volna egész-ségügyi igazolás, hogy nem vagyok beteg. Megpróbáltam beszerezni, de a legközelebbi orvos azt mondta, hogy ilyet ő nem állít ki nekem, csak a háziorvos teheti meg. Pedig világított ró-lam, hogy majd kicsattanok. A háziorvosomat olyan macerás elérnem, mert nem otthon la-kom, ő meg csak munkaidőben rendel. A másik ilyen problémás dolog a hivatalos ajánlás volt. A munkahelyemen nem akartam ilyennel előjönni, mert ott kapnak infarktust. Maradt az egyetem, aminek már eléggé a végén jártam akkoriban, de oda is csak munkaidőben juthattam volna el, úgyhogy hanyagoltam a dolgot. Beadtam a kis papírjaimat, úgy ahogy voltak. Ha kellek, akkor kellek, ha nem, akkor nem. 
Eltelt másfél-két hónap, éppen egy kiállításon voltam a céggel, mikor felhívtak, hogy amennyiben nem pótolom a hiányzó iratokat, akkor bizony hiányos pályázatként kell elköny-velniük. Tegyék csak, lehetetlen nekem ilyet szerezni pillanatnyilag. Megtették. Aztán felhív-tak mégegyszer, hogy ha nem pótolom akkor már véglegesen hiányos, és így kell elküldeniük. Ebből sejtettem, hogy sok lehet a jelentkező. Kb. két héten belül felhívtak a kínai követségről, hogy megkapták, pótoljam. Gondoltam, ha már odáig eljutott így, hiányosan, akkor biztos nem tolonganak a helyért, így befektettem némi energiát, és elintéztem a papírokat. A doki magánrendelés keretében ingyen és bérmentve kiadott egy papírt, hogy az elmúlt tíz évben még csak nem is tüsszentettem. Utána jött az egyetem. Felhívtam a dékánit és előadtam ille-delmesen a problémámat. Meglepően készségesek voltak. Persze, küldjem csak be a papírt, majd aláírják. Hát persze, hogy nem írta alá a dékán, mert fogalma nem volt, hogy mi az. Mindegy, mert úgyis be kellett mennem, diplomamunka ügyben. A dékánhelyettes asszony fogadott. Teljesen röhej volt. Ültünk sorban a szobája előtt. Sok parázó diák, utolsó utáni mél-tányossági alapon engedélyezett 72. UV engedély kérvénnyel, én meg magamban somolyog-va. A dékánhelyettes simán aláírta, mikor előadtam a kis tervemet. Villámgyorsan rájött, hogy miért nem a céghez mentem ilyen bajaimmal. Kicsit elviccelődtünk még a SARS és a statisz-tika viszonyán, aztán mentem is. Remélem, sikerült egy kicsit jobb kedvre hangolni, talán többen kaptak még egy esélyt. Innentől részemről mindent elintézettnek tekintettem. Május volt, és úgy volt, hogy a kurzus valamikor augusztus elején kezdődik, és másfél hónapig tart. Pont jó. 
Aztán június vége felé felhívtak, hogy sajnos a kurzus később kezdődik, egyelőre nem lehet tudni, hogy mennyivel. Eléggé úgy tűnt, hogy nem lesz belőle semmi, úgyhogy a nyári prog-ram módosult. Vagy inkább visszaállt az eredetire, megyünk Marokkóba. Szépen megszervez-tünk mindent, startra készen álltunk, szinte a küszöbön, mikor megint hívtak a követségről: megvan az új időpont, október negyedikén kezdődik, megyek-e? Naná! Persze pénz nincs, mert mindet a marokkói útba feccöltük, de majd megoldjuk. Szóval elmentünk Marokkóba. 
Szeptember elején értünk vissza, két nappal a szabadságom vége után. Főnökeim nagyon sajnáltak, hogy a túlkönyvelt járatok miatt két napot kellett a reptéren töltenem. Én meg pró-báltam felháborodott arcot vágni hozzá, mivel ők nem tudták, hogy önkényesen hosszabbítot-tam meg a nyaralást, a légitársaságoknak ehhez semmi köze. Meg próbáltam kitalálni, hogy miként tálaljam a kínai utam tervét, mert ugye még arról sem tudtak. Már két napja dolgoz-tam, mire sikerült összeterelnem a főnökséget (házaspár) és bejelentettem, hogy nyertem egy ilyen ösztöndíjat. A kurzus hossza egyébként másfél hónap, de már ekkor előrelátóan kettő és felet mondtam. Kérdeztem, hogy megoldható-e fizetés nélküli szabadsággal. Hát szépen meg-nyúlt mindkét arc! Kolléganőm próbálta nem elröhögni magát, mert ő mindenről tudott. Kicsit elgondolkodtak, majd időt kértek, hogy erre aludni kell. Főnökasszony azonban gyorsan kap-csolt, – Ezen nincs mit gondolkodni, mert mindenképpen elmész. – mondta. Szóval elenged-tek, mert még egy ilyen balekot nem találnak a helyemre. 
Volt szűk egy hónap a dolgok megszervezésére. Ez az alábbi dolgokból állt: repjegy bevá-sárlás Budapest-Chengdu viszonylatban, biztosítás és film beszerzése. Nem egy nagy meló, eltekintve a repjegytől. Az azért nem volt olyan zökkenőmentes, de az is összejött. Budapest-Moszkva-Peking-Chengdu útvonalon. Kicsit az volt az érzésem, hogy ennyi erővel mehetnék a transzszibériai expresszel is. Mentem is volna, de az idő kicsit szorított, így maradt a repülő. A repjegyet barátnőm, Gabi finanszírozta, a készpénzkészletet Apám, valamint a bankszám-lám maradéka biztosította. 
Aztán eljött az indulás pillanata is. Az út tulajdonképpen a maga nemében első volt, hiszen soha nem mentem még azelőtt teljesen egyedül. Pláne nem Kínába, amiről annyi kellemes hírt hallottam. És én itt akarok egyedül utazgatni?! Mert ugye mint azt már írtam kicsit ezt a dol-got is kibővítettem, így a biogáz marhaságok után egy hónap szabadidő maradt. Szóval indu-lás:
(Az eleje a chengdui biogáz kurzuson történt nemzetközi konfliktus, a második fele a sza-badúszóként töltött idő. Lehet ugrani, de nem muszáj)


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Szeptember 29. Hétfő
Reggel a vekker ugyanúgy csörgött, mint máskor, de annyival jobb volt, hogy nem dolgozni menetem, hanem Kínába. Így azért könnyebb volt a felkelés. Azért némi kellemetlen érzés is volt bennem. A reptértől olyan egyedül leszek, hogy csak na. Szépen felmálháztunk, és indu-lás. Itt még jó volt, mert nem egyedül kellett vinni a málhát. Volt egy nagy hátizsák, egy kicsi, meg a fotós tatyi. Az első szakasz volt a legnehezebb. Meg kellett küzdeni a BKV viszontag-ságaival. Jó, hogy Gabi nem dolgozott aznap, mert egyedül elég szar lett volna menni. A rep-téren Apám várt. Ő képviselte a családot a búcsúzkodásban, mivel mindenki dolgozott. Ő is csak azért tudott ott lenni, mert a reptéren dolgozik, így tíz perc lógás keretében meg tudta oldani. Szépen becsekkoltam a moszkvai géphez, volt még idő elszívni egy cigit. Egy búcsú-csók és irány a tranzit. Nem is olyan régen jártam itt, nincs egy hónapja, hogy hazajöttünk Marokkóból. Szinte bűntudatom volt, hogy ennyit utazok. 
Körülöttem már mindenki oroszul beszélt, pár perc múlva már furcsa is lett volna, hogyha valaki magyarul szólal meg. Akkor még nem sejtettem, hogy ez már így is marad az elkövet-kező hónapokra. 
Beszálláskor kicsit meglepődtem, hogy egy Tu-154-esben találtam magam. A szovjet csoda kicsit meglepett. Utoljára akkor ültem ilyenben, mikor Kelet-Berlinből jöttünk haza. Akkor készült még, mikor a félgömb-fejű szegecs volt a divat a repülőgép-iparban. Helyenként a festék is lepattogzott már róla, de hát nem a festéktől repül. Az út teljesen eseménytelenül telt. Közben felelevenítettem orosz nyelvtudásomat: szpászíbá. Na, innentől csak oroszul beszélt hozzám a sztyuvi. Aztán amikor a szemembe nézett látta, hogy ebből most semmi nem ment át. Gyorsan odaértünk, két óra volt, mikor lekászálódtam a gépről. A tranzit felé vettem az utat, és felvételeztem a beszállókártyámat. Letelepedtem egy padra, bár nem volt sok hely, és áttekertem az órámat a helyi időre, négyre. Innentől kristálytisztán látszott, hogy mennyit kell várnom a tízórás pekingi gépre. A pad kényelmetlen volt, de nem mertem elkószálni, mert sokan sasoltak, hogy mikor szabadul fel egy hely, és akkor meg álldogálhatok.
Mellettem egy indiai család ült. Brüsszelbe tartanak, valami ékszerész konferenciára. Aztán lezöttyent közénk egy kicsit hibbant ürge. Büdös volt, és nem tudott beszélni. Ennek ellenére öt perc alatt mindenkinek beszólt, activity módszerekkel. Szerencsére hamar elhúzott. Jött helyette Victoria a hiperaktív kisfiával. Berlinbe tartott, vissza a német férjéhez. Csak látoga-tóban volt otthon, Grúziában. Nem lehet egyszerű egy egy éves gyerekkel utazni. Ráadásul a gépe is késett, úgyhogy még nálam is többet kellett várnia. 
Végre eljött az én időm. Elbúcsúztam tőle és célba vettem a 10-es kaput. A repülőhöz busz vitt ki. Egy Boeing 777-es. Így, hogy mellette álltam érezhető volt, hogy bazi nagy. Hát ha ezt Newton látná repülni azt hiszem darabokra tépné egész életművét.
Belül 2-5-2 elrendezésben voltak az ülések. Nagy bánatomra csak keresztben, hosszában sokkal több volt. Az orosz kollégák valószínűleg csak kínai utasokra számítottak, mert az ülé-sem előtt 20 cm helyet hagytak a lábamnak. Ez igazából azért probléma, mert az én magassá-gom 183 cm körül van, és a lábam hossza többé-kevésbé arányos is ezzel, bár egyesek szerint hosszabb a kelleténél. Na, meg azért is, mert az út hossza 7 óra. Amikor néhány évvel ezelőtt mentünk Pekingbe, akkor még volt közvetlen Malév járat. Az jóval hosszabb volt, de még mindig jobb, mint ez az átszállósdi. Két pózt találtam. 1: normál karótnyelt póz, 2: bal láb tíz centivel előrébb. A jobb lábam előtt volt valami ketyere, ami tovább szűkítette a rendelkezés-re álló helyet. Azokban a pillanatokban azt hiszem szó szerint tudtam volna idézni bármelyik trombózisról szóló cikket, amit valaha olvastam. Szépen megmerevedtem a kiválasztott póz-ban, és átrepültem a következő napba.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Lehet ám építő kritikákat ide írogatni, mert különben írói válságba kerülök! Persze lehet, hogy a kritikától méginkább. :blink: 
Remélem nem túl alszom


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 9)

Ígérem, amint elérkezel Kínába kapsz kritikát is... de hát még csak elindultál!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Szeptember 30. Kedd
A pekingi űrkikötőszerű reptér már nagyjából ismerős volt. Az útlevélkezelés előtt le kellett adni a repülőn kitöltött egészségügyi nyilatkozatot. Ezt annyira mondjuk nem értettem. Leg-utóbb ha jól emlékszem arról volt szó, hogy attól kell tartani, hogy valaki kiviszi a SARS-ot, nem pedig fordítva. De mindegy, ha ettől ők boldogabbak lesznek, ám legyen. Hogy fokozzuk Kína biztonságát még egy hőkamera előtt is el kellett vonulni mindenkinek, hogy kiszűrjék a lázas embereket. Ment minden flottul. 
Megcéloztam az átszálló utasok check in pultját. A hátizsák a futószalagon volt, nyugodtan léptem ki a káoszba. A beszállókártya birtokában araszoltam át a hihetetlen méretű tömegen. A biztonsági kapunál beálltam a sorba. Mikor sorra kerültem kiderült, hogy még 50 Yuannal jövök a reptér használatáért. Na, akkor vissza az egész. Újra átvágni a tömegen a pénzváltók felé. Tetszett a rendszer, hogy a tömegben elszórva nagy piros szalaggal a vállukon emberek lézengenek, és mindenféle információt megadnak az embernek. Valószínűleg egyetemisták, mert elég jól beszélnek angolul. Ezzel rögtön az elején megdőlni látszott az egyik teljesen biztosnak látszó információ Kínáról, mégpedig az, hogy senki nem beszél semmilyen nyelvet. Szépen elirányítottak a pénzváltó egységhez. A birtokomba került Yuanokkal megint célba vettem a már oly jól ismert tömeget. Ennek a közepén helyezkedett el a pénztár. 50 Y-t rögtön beváltottam airport tax igazolásra, és újra megpróbálkoztam a bejutással. Már itt látszott, hogy Kína nincs híján a munkaerőnek. Egy ember az airport tax papírt ellenőrizte – mellesleg ennyi erővel az 50-est is átvehette volna – egy a beszálló kártyát, egy az útlevelet. Bejutottam! Megkerestem a kaput. Szerencsére nem kellett sokat várni, mert különben elaludtam volna és talán még most is ott ülnék. Ez egyébként felszállás után rögtön be is következett. A kajára azért felébredtem, mert az alváson kívül kajából is erős hiánnyal küzdöttem. 
Örültem, hogy megint ablak mellé kaptam helyet, de hamar kiábrándultam. Néhány méter elemelkedés után már a tömény felhőzetben repültünk. Gondoltam majd csak kibukkanunk felette, de nem. Végig csak nagy fehéret lehetett látni. Lassan ereszkedni kezdett a gép. Csak a fülem érezte, meg a zajokból lehetett érezni. De kint egyre csak a nagy fehérség, semmi más. Meresztgettem a szememet, de semmit nem láttam, de egyszer csak, mintha kiestünk volna a felhő alján. Úgy gondoltam, hogy valahol már a pálya közelében lehetünk, legrosz-szabb esetben is csak néhány száz méter magasan. Ehhez képest hirtelen a kb. kétezer méter-rel alattam lévő tájat láttam meg. Ha azt mondom, hogy meglepődtem, hát akkor finoman fogalmaztam. A reptér épülete nagyon ismerős volt, bár még soha nem jártam itt. Aztán rájöt-tem: tök ugyanolyan, mint otthon az Asia Center, csak nem piros. Na, ennyit a tervező fantá-ziájáról. Ha ez bejött fengshui ügyben, akkor az sem lehet ugye rossz. Járt utat…
A reptéren miután megkaptam a cuccot próbáltam valahogy egyesíteni, hogy ne úgy essek ki a kapun, mint egy málhás szamár. Nem sikerült. Hátamon a nagy zsák, elöl a kicsi, válla-mon a fotós cucc. A tömeggel áramlottam kifelé. Közben erősen kerestem egy táblát, amin a nevem van, mert ugye vártak már. Ilyet nem láttam. Egy tábla volt csak, amin latin betűk vol-tak: BRTC. Egy fiatal lány tartotta, olyan egyetemista forma. Gondoltam bepróbálom a dol-got. Oda oldalaztam és határozottnak szánt hangon elrebegtem: biogas? Szerencsésen egy-másra találtunk. Ha az egész nem Kínában van az életben nem jövök rá, hogy kit kell keres-nem, mert nem nagyon emlékeztem rá, hogy mi az intézet neve, nem hogy a rövidítése. Persze ha ki van írva, hogy Biogas Research and Training Center, akkor könnyebb a dolgom. 
A lány rögtön rárabolt a hátizsákomra, hogy segít. Lebeszéltem róla, nem az ő súlycsoport-ja. Nagyon segítőkész volt, de úgy tűnt az angollal nem annyira áll baráti viszonyban. Akkor kezdtem sejteni, ezt mikor nem reagált a kis monológomra. Ekkor már egy mikrobuszban ültünk. Nem sokat mentünk, csak a másik terminálig. Itt beszállt három filippínó, plusz a srác aki őket várta. Nekem még mindig fogalmam nem volt róla, hogy hogyan is lesz ez az egész képzés. Úgy gondoltam, hogy az egyetem valamelyik kollégiumában kapunk szállást, és az egyetemen tanulunk majd és a végén a többé-kevésbé elsajátított tudásból vizsgán adunk számot. Meglehetősen be voltam szarva ettől is, mivel nem éreztem olyan szinten az angol tudásomat, hogy én műszaki dolgokból ezen a nyelven vizsgázzak. Mert az előadások hallga-tása az még rendben van. Ugye, a nevében is benne van, hogy hallgatás, tehát nem beszéd, abból meg nem derülhet ki, hogy hülye vagyok. Félelmeimet tovább fokozta a mellettem ülő fickó. Rögtön kérdezgetni kezdte, hogy merre dolgozok, mert ő egy biogáz technológiával foglalkozó cégnél dolgozik, és ilyen-olyan technológiát alkalmaznak és a többi. Na, itt fújtam visszavonulást. Én abszolút nem dolgozom ilyen területen, bár tanultam az egyetemen. Gon-doltam mindjárt kiderül, hogy jogtalanul vagyok itt és fordítanak is vissza. Aztán megkérdez-te, hogy mit írtam a country reportomba. 
Ez megint egy Achilles sarkam volt. A jelentkezéskor ez is feltétel volt. Mindenkinek kellett küldenie egy beszámolót hazája biogáz technológiai fejlesztéseiről, és az általános helyzetről. Otthon ez olyan volt, hogy jól van, küldök valamit, aztán ha elfogadják akkor jó, ha nem, nem, de én aztán nem fogok kutakodni, hogy hogyan áll a magyar biogáz technológia. Ahhoz meg pláne nem volt affinitásom, hogy az egészet angolul. Mert ugye beszélni még beszélek angolul, de írni… Szóval igénybe vettem az internet nagyra becsült segítségét. Google, biogas, aztán ami kijött abból válogattam. Leginkább hossz szerint. Volt egy ötoldalas, azt kinyomtattam és elküldtem. 
Mikor ott ültem a buszban nagyon szerettem volna megtudni, hogy mi lehet benne, mert el nem olvastam. Szerencsére gyorsan szabadultam a helyzetből, mert megálltunk. Egy szálloda előtt szálltunk ki. Tessék, itt az újabb gond! A kurzus – bár szombatra esett – de negyedikén kezdődött, addig meg volt még néhány nap. Gondoltam addig elhoztak egy szállodába minket, hogy a kezdetig nekünk nem jár kolesz. Filóztam egy darabig, hogy csendben néhány sasszé lépéssel megpattanok és keresek egy olcsóbb helyet, mert ez itt nem az én pénztárcámhoz való volt. Éreztem, hogy azért ez szarul jönne ki, úgyhogy maradtam. Rövid időn belül kide-rült, hogy elképzeléseim eléggé távol állnak a kínaiak elképzeléseitől, mert ők ezt a helyet szánták nekünk szállásul az ösztöndíj idejére. Néztem egy nagyot, de nem reklamáltam. 
Lepakolás után vacsorához tereltek minket. Rajtunk kívül csak egy ember érkezett még meg. Pandy Indiából. A három filippínó pedig: Phyllis, Derrick és Ramos, avagy J., ahogy szerette volna, ha nevezik. A vacsora is a szállodában kapott helyet, és nem úgy, ahogy azt elképzeltem, alumínium tálcákkal, híg főzelékkel. Három pincérlány hordta a legjobb kajákat, sört, bort is kaptunk, bár később a szervezők – látva a kapacitásunkat – limitálták az alkohol-fogyasztást.
Vacsora után a mellénk kirendelt pásztorral, Jamessel sétálni mentünk. James egyébként a Wu névre hallgatott, de a legtöbb kínai beszerez egy angol nevet, hogy a külföldiek is meg tudják őket szólítani. Valóban nem egyszerű megjegyezni a kínai neveket. Egyébként csak mi hívtuk Jamesnek, ő a Jevons nevet választotta, de leszavaztuk. Ő és Ivy – aki a reptéren várt rám – lettek a segítőink. A Sichuan Normal University hallgatói voltak mindketten. Gyakorlat keretében dolgoztak a BRTC-nek, mint lótifutik. A séta egyébként nem volt hosszú. Egészen az utca végéig tartott, meg vissza. Láthatóan féltettek minket, vagy nem szerették volna ha a csóróbb környéket is látjuk, mert nem akarta a srác, hogy bemenjünk a mellékutcákba. A szál-lodába visszaérve a többiek még beszélgettek egy kicsit, de ők nem is utaztak 22 órát, hat időzónán keresztül. James bekopogott és hozott egy BRTC feliratos táskát, amiben Chengdu térkép, jegyzetfüzet és egy esernyő volt. Ez utóbbi lila, virágmintás. Túlélő szettnek jó lesz, de inkább szarrá ázok, mint a lila esernyő. 
Bezuhantam az ágyba.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 9)

Mioki!
Csak a Te kedvedért!


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 9)

köci! Alakul-alakul...


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Március 10)

Jo hogy itt a folytatas! Olvasnám még...


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 10)

Október 1. Szerda
Ez A NEMZETI ÜNNEP Kínában. Munkaszüneti nap, mit nap, hét! James hitetlenkedve hallgatta, hogy be akarunk menni a városba, és nem érdekel, hogy mekkora tömeg van ilyen-kor. 
A szállodánk elég messze volt a város közepétől, de nem mondhatom, hogy kint a francban. Chengdu hivatalosan 11 millió lakossal bír, de ez azért enyhe túlzás, mert beleszámolták fél Sichuant is, mint „külvárost”. A Cityben 2 millió bejelentett ember él, plusz a legszerényebb becslések szerint is 1 millió olyan, aki nincs bejelentve. 
Chengdu egyébként elég régi város, bár nem nagyon látszik rajta, hogy ie. 316-ban alapítot-ták. Sichuan fővárosa. A nevekkel kapcsolatban csak annyit, hogy van ugye a kínai írásmód, de az nem annyira megy errefelé. Aztán minden becsületes ország kitalálta a saját átírási mód-ját, amivel annyit értek el, hogy nem lehet soha tudni, hogy az egyik könyvben említett város az azonos-e a másikban lévővel, valamint a harmadik szerző által létrehozott térképen egyiket se lehet megtalálni. Ezt csak azért tartom fontosnak, mert van ugye Chengdu, meg néhány ezer kilométerrel arrébb Chengde. Átírásban, magyarul Csengdu, vagy Csengtu. Sichuan meg Szecsuán. Bár nem annyira értem hogy miért, mert a kiejtése szü-csuán. A jelentése egyéb-ként négy folyó, minthogy négy jelentős folyó folyik át a területén, bár azt nem sikerült eldön-teniük, hogy melyik is az a négy. Igazából arra akartam kilyukadni, hogy maradok a pinyin átírásnál, és kész. A város egyébként a róla elnevezett medencében fekszik, ami eléggé meg-határozza a környék időjárását is, bár ez megint olyan: „akkor még nem sejtettem…”
Régen természetesen nem így hívták a várost, hanem Jinchengnek, ami brokátvárost jelent, mivel híres volt az itt készült brokátról. A rajta áthaladó egyik folyót a mai napig Brokát fo-lyónak, Jin jiangnak hívják. Később felvette a Lótusz nevet, de már egy jó ideje a szerény Chengdu névre hallgat, ami tökéletes várost jelent. Ezzel azért vitatkoznék, bár nagyon jól éreztem benne magam. A város elrendezése elég tervszerű. Egyenes utcák, körgyűrűk, közé-pen egy nagy tér. Ez utóbbi a Tianfu tér, szélén a jóságos tekintettel integető Mao elvtárssal. A várost ézsak-dék irányban szeli ketté a Renmin, azaz Nép út. Ezek az elnevezések azért ismerősek nekünk, magyaroknak, persze csak fordítás után. 
Na, ezen a Renmin úton indultunk észak felé a Tianfu térre. Az út 2,5-3 km, úgyhogy busz-szal mentünk. James vezetésével felnyomultunk a 16-os buszra. Nem az elsőre, mert arra re-mény nem volt, hogy hat ember felfér még rá, de elég sűrűn járnak. A tömeg az Kínának meg-felelő méretű volt. Ez persze csak annak köszönhető, hogy ünnepnapokon megbolondul Kína. Mindenki utazni akar, mindenki az utcán van, na meg a buszon. Egy egészséges 7-es busz feeling fogott el, már nem is éreztem idegennek az országot, bár képtelen voltam úrrá lenni a képemen szétterülő vigyoron, ahogy körülnéztem. Először is annak örültem, hogy ilyen jó dolgom van, hogy itt lehetek, de még inkább annak, hogy a legmagasabb ember is csak a vál-lamig ér. Furcsa érzés Gullivernek lenni. Sok kis ember – beleértve a társaimat is – ott nyo-morgott alattam, én meg kényelmesen álltam felettük. A plafon meg csak tíz centire volt a fejem felett. Negyed óra zötyögés után lezúdultunk a buszról az ugyanolyan tömött térre. A tömeg azért is volt nagy, mert a tér nagy részét kitevő füves területre nem lehet lépni. Elmen-tünk a zászlórúdig. Megnéztük a mellette feszítő őröket, meg az előttük fényképezkedő helyi-eket. Az út másik oldalán Mao elnök integetett szeretett népének, akiket olyan szépen megrit-kított egy-két zseniális rendelkezésével. Utána a város legnagyobb bevásárló utcája felé vezet-tek minket. Kicsit az volt az érzésünk, hogy próbálnak minket elterelni azokról a részekről, amik nem férnek bele a kínai imázsba. Mindenhol hatalmas volt a nyüzsgés. Mindenhol szín-padok voltak felállítva, amelyeket ránézésre is üzletek állítottak fel, üzleti szempontok szerint. Az emberek folyamatosan bámultak, ami nem meglepő, hiszen közel s távol én voltam az egyetlen európai. Társaim nem annyira ütöttek el a környezettől. 
Ebédre visszamentünk a szállodába. Az ellátás a lehető legjobb: kaja mellé sör és bor is volt. Ez utóbbi maradékát ebéd után felvittük a szobába, nehogy kárba vesszen. 
Közben megismerkedtünk Luckyval, aki szinten egyetemista. Felajánlotta, hogy a kezdésig hátra lévő időben megszervez nekünk egy utat Emei Shanba. Támogattam az ötletet, mert kicsit zavart, hogy itt vagyok több ezer kilométerre az otthonomtól és nem csinálok semmit, csak megy az idő. Az úthoz a BRTC beleegyezése kellett, mert ők a felelősek értünk. Ekkor még egy kicsit furcsának tűnt ez a túlzott gondolkodás. Inkább éreztem a kommunizmus vele-járójának, de később nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy tényleg aggódnak értünk. Egy kicsit jobban is mint kellene. Az meg nem meglepő, hogy a szebb helyek felé terelgetnek, én se a nyóckerbe vinném a vendégeimet. 
A délután beszélgetéssel, semmittevéssel telt. Vacsora előtt még elmentünk a közeli szu-permarketbe. Van minden, amit akarhat az ember. Itt is jól látszott, hogy nincs hiány munka-erőben. Minden vásárlóra jutott legalább 2,5 eladó. Kína nem mutatja a klasszikus kommu-nizmus szimptómáit. Áru van dögivel, és vásárló is. Kína nem vörös többé, legfeljebb rózsa-szín. Mindenki megvette a hiányzó dolgokat. Én például a legolcsóbb cigit. Már akkor biztos voltam benne, hogy találni fogok még olcsóbbat is. 
Vacsora után vettünk egy üveg bort és a szobámban beszélgettünk Ramosszal. Vérkommunista a gyerek. Életében először járt külföldön, és nagyon örült, hogy ez Kína le-het, ahol a vörös gárdisták – fiatalságának idoljai – tevékenykedtek. Résztvett a kommunista földalatti mozgalomban, ennek köszönhetően előfordult egyszer-kétszer, hogy lőttek rá, de meg is kínozták egyszer, mikor elfogták, hátha sikerül meggyőzni némi elektromos feszültség segítségével. Próbáltam finomabb módszerekkel eltéríteni a hitétől, de reménytelen volt. Egyébként két nap után meguntam a politikai diskurzusokat, és próbáltam távol maradni.
Október 2. Csütörtök
Sajnos nem jött össze az Emei Shanba tervezett út, és a helyette szóba jött Qingcheng Shan sem, mivel nemzeti ünnep lévén minden hely foglalt volt. Csak utazási irodát vehettünk volna igénybe, mert a biztonságunk mindenek felett. Ezt egy kicsit túlzásba vitték, főleg így utólag tudom, hogy veszély az egyáltalán nem leselkedett volna ránk, de mindegy. Vendégek va-gyunk.
Helyette elvittek az egyetemre körülnézni. Az óráink nem itt lesznek, hanem a BRTC szék-házában. Az egyetem elég modern, bár van néhány régi épülete. A modern alatt értem, hogy nem történelmi értékű. Egyébként más, mint a magyar egyetemek. Tulajdonképpen város a városban. Itt laknak a tanárok, diákok, de van stadion, óvoda, kajálda, és minden. Szépnek viszont semmiképp nem mondanám. Nagy része tipikus szürke kockaház, az erkélyen rácsok-kal. 
Az egyetemi élet az itthonihoz képest agyon van szabályozva, és vasszigor uralkodik. Na, jó ez azért túlzás volt, de inkább az itthoni középiskolák kollégiumának felel meg. Fiúk, lányok szigorúan szeparálva, nincs az a fertő, mint itthon. Nem is csoda, ők nem azzal küzdenek, hogy kihal az ország. Ivy egyszer azért kapott megrovást, mert az esti ellenőrzésen kiderült, hogy nincs a kollégiumban. Mellesleg otthon aludt, az anyjánál. Mekkora kihágás, te jó ég! 
Az egyetemi sportcsarnok egyik termébe mentünk, pingpongozni. Nemzeti sport ez errefelé. Mindenki jól játszik. El is páholtak jó párszor a későbbiekben, nem játszottam már jó néhány éve, és akkor se voltam profi.
Ebéd előtt vettem még egy gyors zuhanyt. A szobám nagyon kellemes volt. Egyedül birto-koltam a kétágyas szobát. Ebéd után a BRTC-be mentünk e-mailt írni. A BRTC-től kapott levél alapján 2-3-án van regisztráció, ezt szerettük volna elintézni. Mint kiderült nem egy nagy dolog, azzal, hogy megérkeztünk, és bejelentkeztünk a szállodába elintézettnek is te-kinthető. 
Gabitól már várt egy mail, hogy mi a francért nem írok már? Felhívtam a figyelmét, hogy amióta eljöttem nem telt el olyan sok idő, és annak nagy részét is utazással töltöttem. 
Utána Pandey, Ramos és én elmentünk sétálgatni, megnézni a környék mellékutcáit is, hogy megismerjük egy kicsit a valódi Chengdut. Hát, új város, de a parkban ott ülnek az öregek, kihozták a madarat sétálni, ott lógnak a fákon a kalitkák, az öregek meg beszélgetnek. A szo-kások még a régiek.
Vacsorára megérkeztek a mongolok. Három nő: Emerald, Battsetseg és Khisigmaa. Kicsit érdekes hogyan vesznek részt az oktatásban, mert Emerald beszél angolul, és kínaiul is, de a másik kettő csak ül és néz. Innentől azon sem izgultam, hogy hogyan fogom megérteni a dol-gokat az órákon. 
Vacsora után vettünk egy üveg bort, és meghívtuk a mongolokat egy kis borozásra a szo-bámba. Mikor kinyitottam a bort akkor derült ki, hogy ugyan boros üvegben van, szőlőből van, de alkohol nincs benne egy szem se. Szőlőlé. Kínára jellemző, hogy az élelmiszerek gyakran nem azok, aminek tűnnek.
10 felé megérkezett Boi Bulang a Fülöp-szigetekről. Boi egyébként nem egy fiatal srác, in-kább a lánya az én korosztályom. Ez azonban a viselkedésén nem látszik. A szakálla már őszül – ha éppen van –, de hajtja a nőket. Az elkövetkező heteket a telefonon lógva töltötte, mert esténként sorban hívták a nők. A felesége, meg a három szerető. És szakított időt a kína-iakra és a csoporttársnőinkre is.
Közben azért egy üveg valódi bort is sikerült beszereznünk, így már lényegesen jobb volt. Megjegyezném, hogy heteket töltött az üveg műbor visszadugózva az asztalon.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Március 10)

Lécci a folytatast Ahmet, mert nagyon jo!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 11)

Kevés nő van Kínában 


15 év múlva 30-40 millió kínai férfi nem talál magának feleséget és egyedül, nő nélkül fogja leélni az életét - kongatta meg a vészharangokat a kínai politikai tanácskozó testület egyik tekintélyes tagja. 
Az igazán meglepő, hogy a kínai vezetés ezt csak most vette észre. Demográfusok már régen mondják, hogy katasztrofális következményekkel jár az egy család, egy gyerek politika. Egyik nem kívánt mellékterméke a fiúgyermekek viszonylag nagy száma Kínában. Az egyetlen engedélyezett utód, többnyire fiúnak sikerül. Országosan 100 lány újszülöttre 117 fiú jut, de például a déli Kanton és Hainan tartományokban 130. Vagyis majd egyharmaddal több.


----------



## Guest (2004 Március 11)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Mar 10 2004, 10:05 PM
> * Kevés nő van Kínában
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm es hol van az a nyilatkozat ahol sok helyen a lany csecsemoket elpusztitjak mert egyetlen gyermekkent inkabb fiut akar a csalad?


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 11)

Ez így van. Sajnos.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 11)

Október 3. Péntek
Eddigre nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy nem 4-én kezdődik az okításunk, hanem majd csak hétfőn. Valami kis tévedés maradt a levélben. Mint az is, hogy az időjárás a kurzus ideje alatt forró és párás. Ez azért maradt benne, mert eredetileg nyáron lett volna. Még jó, hogy nem hittem ne-ki. Hideg az azért nem volt. Télen se nagyon megy öt fok alá a hőmérséklet, ezt az ablakom alatt álló banánfa is bizonyította.
Reggeli és tökölődés után a szupermarketbe mentünk, mert Boi fényképezőt akart venni. Er-refelé olcsóbb az ilyesmi, bár én továbbra is tartózkodnák a kínai dolgoktól. A made in China nem túl veszélyes, mert mindent Kínában gyártanak, hanem ami designed in China az azért veszélyes lehet, és nemcsak minőségügyileg. 
Sikertelen volt az akció, úgyhogy a város felé indultunk. Útközben beugrottunk a BRTC-hez ez e-mail olvasásra, és annyira ott ragadtunk, hogy mehettünk is vissza ebédelni.
Megérkezett egy újabb filippínó is, Rey. Neki mindent a kínaiak fizettek. Repjegyet is. Hát valaki mázlista. Valószínűleg azért, mert kevés a jelentkező a SARS hiszti miatt. Nem egé-szen értettük, hogy mi a biznisz ebben a kínai kormánynak, aztán felvilágosítottak a mongo-lok, hogy hogyan megy ez. Az ENSZ fizeti a számlát, amit a kínaiak kiállítanak a költségek-ről. Rey repülőjegyének számláján is lényegesen több volt, mint amennyibe került. Így min-denki jól jár, kivéve az ENSZ. De hát végül is ők meg úgyis rászánták a dologra azt az össze-get, akkor meg nem mindegy?
Délután egyedül mentem felfedezni kicsit a várost. Nem egyszerű összevárni egy ilyen csa-patot. Elmentem egészen a Tianfu térig, majd körbe vissza. Jó séta volt. A városban egyetlen régi épületet sem láttam. A Renmin út nyilegyenesen visz át a városon. Legalább hat sáv szé-les, mellette még egy szerviz út, amit leginkább a biciklisek használnak. Belőlük rengeteg van. Meg a XXI. század nevében elterjedtek az elektromos robogók. Kinézetre valahol a brin-ga és a Babetta közt állnak. Azért ilyen elterjedtek, mert Chengdu levegője valami fertelme-sen mocskos, így kitiltották a robogókat. Pontosabban olyan adót raktak rájuk, hogy érdeme-sebb ilyet venni. Ezzel persze nem oldották meg a légszennyezés problémáját. Továbbra is olyan füst van, hogy a belvárosban csak kapkod az ember levegő után, miközben taknya-nyála egybefolyik. Ezzel a helyiek is így lehetnek, mert becsülettel köpködnek. Persze nem csak itt, hanem az egész országban. Ehhez hozzá kell szokni, mást nem lehet tenni. Engem jobban zavart, hogy mit tudnak néhányan művelni az asztal mellett. A csámcsogás tudott csak kiborí-tani egészen. Az, hogy a csontokat, halból a szálkákat a terítőre, vagy az asztal alá köpködik az teljesen OK. 
Az úton visszafelé Pandeyval futottam össze, együtt mentünk a BRTC-be, jobb dolgunk nem lévén. 
Vacsora után Imréékhez mentem. Imre Chengduban dolgozik, és a családja is itt van vele. Az utazas.com segítségével ismertem meg. Sokat segített, és már otthonról megbeszéltem vele, hogy meglátogatom őket, egy rúd szalámi kíséretében, mert az arrafelé ritka dolog. Na-gyon kedvesen fogadtak. A gyerekeik teljesen fel voltak dobva, hogy magyar vendégük van. Talán jobban is, mint a szüleik szerették volna. Hosszan elbeszélgettünk, némi Great Wall vörösbor mellett. 
Kicsit tartottam tőle, hogy a szállodába érve meg kell majd küzdenem a bejutásért a késői órán, de ugyanúgy tárva-nyitva állt az ajtó, mint máskor.
Október 4. Szombat
A délelőtt nem jó semmire, úgyhogy a reggeli után csak a BRTC-be mentünk egy kis ping-pongozásra. 
A tanterem mellett volt egy másik terem, ahol két pingpongasztal és egy biliárdasztal állt, hogy ne unatkozzunk, meg öt számítógép, hogy legyen valami kontakt az otthoniakkal. Itt is volt egy víztartály, vagy mi a fene ennek a neve. Olyan, ami az amerikai filmekben szokott lenni, ugyanis a csapvíz nem iható. Ilyenekre nem szoktam adni, de itt a helyiek se isszák meg forralás nélkül. Úgy viszont tea formájába folyamatosan. A legtöbb embernek a kezében min-dig ott fityeg a termosz, de legalábbis kéznél van. Rendelkezésünkre állt persze tea, és kávé is, na meg keksz is. Full extrás szolgáltatás.
Délután megint egyedül indultam neki a városnak. Nem volt kedvem a tömeg hajkurászásá-hoz, összetereléséhez. A cél a Wuhou templom volt. A térkép szerint elindultam, hogy a leg-rövidebb úton odajussak. Sajnos a keresett utca nem létezett. Ledózerolták, eltemették, fel-szórták sóval, vagy egyszerűen elmentem mellette. Szóval mentem körbe. Ez csak azért lé-nyeges, mert Kína nagy, és a városok ezzel arányosak. Legyalogoltam a lábamat, mire odaér-tem. A bejárat nagyon úgy nézett ki, mint egy buddhista templom bejárata, a turisták tömege is ott volt, de a belépődíj egy kicsit elbizonytalanított, hogy jó helyen vagyok-e. A könyvem szerint 1 Y a belépő, itt meg virított a tábla, hogy 30. Na, ezen egy kicsit meglepődtem, meg ki is akadtam. Mindegy, ha már eddig eljöttem nem ezen fogok takarékoskodni. Leperkáltam az összeget és bementem a kapun. Bent is ugyanolyan tömeg várt mint amilyen kint volt. Rengeteg a turista, de csak kínai. Az első pavilon felé vezető út két szélén háromszögű sárga zászlók piros szegéllyel. Két teknős szobor, a hátukon nagy kőtáblák hirdetnek akármit. A hely gyönyörű, de a tömeg teljesen agyonnyomja a hangulatát. Perceken belül mellém lépett egy fiatal srác, és felajánlja, hogy körbevezet. Még friss volt bennem Marokkó emléke, ezért erősen gyanakodtam, hogy a végén majd levesz némi pénzre. Megtudtam tőle, hogy a fülcim-pa mutatja meg a boldogság mértékét. Minél vastagabb, annál boldogabb a tulajdonosa. Na, ezért van minden Buddha szobor olyan jól ellátva ilyesmivel. Rögtön tapogattam a sajátomat is, hogy megtudjam hogy érzem magam, és megállapítottam, hogy nem rosszak a kilátásaim. Sorban haladtunk át a pavilonokon. 
Az ember belép elöl, és hátul távozik. Nem hasonlít az errefelé ismertes templomokhoz. Minden pavilon előtt nagy füstölő- és gyertyatartók sorakoznak. A hívők, vagy a hívőnek fel-tűnni akarók itt helyezhetik el az áldozati füstölőket. Van mindenféle méret. A legnagyobb legalább méteres, 3 cm vastag. A legtöbben csak a hagyományos méretet használják, mert a vallásban aztán abszolút nem a méret a lényeg. Sokkal inkább az, hogy három darab legyen. Ezzel szépen megállnak, háromszor meghajolnak, és beszúrják az öntöttvas tartókba. Utána bent a pavilonban letérdelnek a szobor előtt, és háromszor meghajolnak. A Buddha szobor, vagy szobrok mindig középen állnak. Gyakran helyes kis horogkeresztet viselnek a mellükön, miközben földöntúli mosollyal néznek a hívőkre. Ha lett volna rajta copy right, akkor most nem mosolyogna minden európai a látványukon. A terem két oldalán az arhatok foglalnak helyet. Ezek olyan szerzetesek, akik megvilágosodtak és elérték a nirvánát. Természetesen szobrok formájában vannak jelen. Számuk templomról templomra változó. Eléggé megdöb-bentőek is vannak köztük, egyik a mellét nyitja fel, hogy láthatóvá váljon egy kisebb emberke belül, a másik a fejéről tépi le a bőrt, ami alatt másik arca van. Némelyik teljesen szürke, van hosszú lábú, mint egy gólya, és van olyan is amelyiknek égig ér a keze. Ha elmegy mellettük az ember megkerülheti a főoltárt és a hátsó ajtón át távozhat. A másik oldalon általában van egy következő hasonló pavilon is. 
Én is így mentem kínai kísérőmmel, aki túl sok információt nem tudott átadni. A látvány amúgy is elég volt egyelőre. Az épületeket park veszi körül. Tavak, bennük az elmaradhatat-lan aranyhalakkal, érdekes formájú sziklák, hidak, keskeny ösvények a fák között. Az itt-ott lerejtett pihenőkben le lehet ülni. 
A templom Liu Bei király emléktemploma, de mindenki csak Zhuge Liang templomaként ismeri, aki a király egyik minisztere volt. Az egész országban ismert agyafúrtságáról, sok színdarabnak is szereplője. Az ő halotti titulusa a Wu Hou, azaz Wu herceg. A templom le-égett és 1672-ben építették újjá, most is ezek az épületek láthatóak. A templomot körülvevő parkban van a király sírdombja is. Van egy kis múzeum is, de nem túl informatív, tekintve, hogy minden kínaiul van kiírva. És persze nem maradhatnak el a bonsaiok sem, bár kínaiul biztos, hogy nem így hívják őket. 
Mikor körbeértünk meglepetésemre nem tartotta a markát a gyerek, de ez nem is jellemző a kínaiakra. Szépen elbúcsúztunk és nem mentem ki, hanem egyedül újra körüljártam, nyugodt körülmények közt csináltam néhány fényképet.
Ekkor kellett rájönnöm, hogy baromi sötét van. Belenéztem a gépbe, és meglepve tapasztal-tam, hogy 1/20-dal szeretne exponálni, teljesen nyitott blendével. Messze volt még az este egyszerűen csak borult volt az ég. Ez a maradék hat hétre is így maradt. Hiába bámultam fel-felé, nem láttam a Napot. Annyira nem láttam, hogy azt se tudtam megállapítani, hogy vajon merről süthet. Olyan volt, mint itthon a decemberi égbolt egy kiadós havazás előtt. Még jó, hogy az indulás előtt vettem egy adag 400-as filmet is.
Visszafelé egy másik úton mentem. Ez ha lehet még hosszabb volt. Mire visszaértem rende-sen el is fáradtam, úgyhogy ledőltem egy kis vacsora előtti sziesztára. 
Vacsora után a már-már szokásossá vált mini party volt a szobámban. Mire ágyba kerültem megint éjfél lett.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

Október 5. Vasárnap
Reggel a csoport egy részével a Wenshu templomba mentünk. A másik fele akkor volt, mi-kor én a Wuhouban jártam. James vezetésével mentünk. Már ekkor lehetett érezni, hogy James nem a navigáció nagymestere, de zavarodott körbepislogásaitól eltekintve zökkenő-mentesen odaértünk. A templom a város átellenes oldalán volt, ezért busszal mentünk. Nem volt túl bonyolult odajutni, csak felszálltunk a 16-osra, az a déli vasútállomástól az északiig megy, végig a Renmin úton. 
Az utak elnevezése teljesen logikus, bár elsőre nem tűnik annak. Az utakat nem csak a neve jelzi, hanem az is, hogy melyik szakasza. Észak, dél, kelet, nyugat, vagy középső szakasznak megfelelően változik a név. Mi a Renmin nanlu, vagyis déli Nép út közelében laktunk. A busz ahogy ment észak felé, végigmentünk a Renmin zhonglun, vagyis középső Nép úton, tovább az északira, vagyis a beilura. Ha az ember egy ismeretlen városban ráakad egy olyan utcanév táblára, amit el is tud olvasni, akkor könnyen kitalálhatja, hogy merre is lehet, akár még tér-kép nélkül is.
A buszok se mind egyformák. Járnak hétköznapi buszok, és egy kicsit londoni hangulatot hordozó emeletes buszok. Vannak ezen kívül légkondisak is. Ez utóbbiért dupla árat kell fi-zetni, bár se nagyon vágja földhöz az embert a 2 Y-os árával. Nyáron biztos még kevésbé éreztem volna megvágásnak, de ősszel teljesen lényegtelen, hogy milyen busszal utazik az ember, mert nincs hőség. A nap nem sütött aznap sem, de errefelé nap csak világításért fele-lős. Lehet teljesen borult idő, ez nem jelenti, hogy rosszidő lesz. Ugyanolyan kinézetű égbolt alatt egyik nap 15, a másik nap 25 fok is lehet. Úgy értem, egymást követő nap.
A templom ahova tartottunk már messziről is másnak tűnt. Az utat végig árusok szegélyez-ték. Gyertyákat, füstölőket árultak leginkább. A kapu mellett a falon több helyen nagy korom-foltok mutatták, hogy kint is szoktak füstölőt gyújtani. A belépő is sokkal barátibb volt. Az elmaradhatatlan tömeget is inkább a hívők alkották, akik füstölő csokrokkal nyomultak befelé, és már a bejáratnál megkezdték a hajlongást a két tenyerük közé fogott füstölőkkel.
A pavilonok közti parkban néhányan a tai chit gyakorolták. Azt hittem úton-útfélen beléjük fogok botlani, de itt láttam először, és szinte utoljára is. Manapság inkább csak tornásznak, tollaslabdáznak, azt is inkább az idősebbek. Ők viszont láthatólag rendszeresen.
A régi templom épületek mögött egy új is található. Stílusában követi a régieket, de látszik rajta, hogy legfeljebb néhány éve fejezték be. Sikerült azért az egészet agyonvágni azzal, hogy a padlót csempével rakták le. A közelben egy földalatti csilli-villi urnatemető is volt, félelmetesen giccses belsővel. Minden vakítóan fényes volt, színes lámpákkal megvilágítva. Vártam, hogy hol lehet felszállni a szellemvasútra, hogy végigvigyen az ősök szellemei előtt. 
A templom mellett teázó is működik. Egy pohár tea mellett egész nap el lehet diskurálni, mivel az egy pohár tea egy adag teafüvet jelent. Ha leszürcsölték róla a vizet, akkor ingyen és bérmentve jön az utántöltés. Ízesítő nem kell a tea mellé, csak arra kell vigyázni, hogy a na-gyon kiázott tea rettenetes keserű lesz. Forró víz egyébként mindenhol elérhető. Nem tudom, hogy ez az oka, vagy az okozata annak, hogy mindenki teás termosszal szaladgál.
Általában átlátszó műanyag termoszok ezek. Alul a tea, aztán szűrő, végül a kupak. Ha el-fogyott jöhet rá a víz. Akinek ilyenre nem telik, az pótolja egy szimpla befőttesüveggel. Használati értékben semmi különbség, talán csak a szűrő. Az nagyon hasznos lehet, mert bi-zonyos teafajták darabkái feljönnek a víz tetejére. Ezzel két és fél hónapig küzdöttem, Ennyi idő alatt sem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy hogyan lehet úgy meginni ezeket, hogy ne ingereljenek asztal alá köpködésre. Van persze egy rendkívül egyszerű megoldás, nem kell olcsó teát inni. Az igazán profik ránézésre megmondják, hogy mennyi volt a tea ára, ami a pohárban ázik. A jó tea – kizárólag zöld teáról lehet szó Kínában – a rügyből készül. Akkor jó, ha a rügyek a pohár fenekére süllyednek, de nem csak úgy össze-vissza, hanem szépen sorban, függőlege-sen kell állniuk. Egyszer ittam ilyen teát, hát nem vagyok egy sznob, de tényleg sokkal jobb volt.
A teázók extra szolgáltatásokat is nyújtanak. Fel-alá sétálgatnak a fülpucoló emberek. A Family Frosthoz hasonló PR politikát követnek. A csipeszükkel csörömpölve jelzik a zsírtól eldugult fülű vendégeknek, hogy közeleg a megoldás. A csipeszen kívül a szerszámkészlet része egy apró, kéményseprűhöz hasonló eszköz is. A fül pucolgatása nem egy szokatlan nyilvános tevékenység errefelé. A már említett arhatok közt is láttam olyan szobrot, aki gri-maszolva mélyed el saját fülének pucolása közben. 
A teázó után a mongol lányok kedvenc szekciója következett: az üzletek. Különösen Emerald volt vásárlásfüggő. A teázó melletti üzletben csak CD-ket vett. Azt hittem ezzel meg is van a program. Elfelejtettem, hogy kint is vannak még ajándékboltok, nem is kevesen. Ott még valami gyönyörűséges bizsu karkötőt szereztek be mindhárman. A vásárlás természete-sen jelentős időt felemésztő döntéselőkészítés után valósulhatott meg. Addig a csoport várt, türelemmel. Én a forgalmat nézegettem. 
A buszokon és a taxikon kívül a megfáradt gyalogos a pedicabet is választhatja. Ezt a nagy-szerű közlekedési eszközt a legtöbben riksaként ismerik, bár ez utóbbi elnevezés nem helyes. A különbség az, hogy a pedicab egy tricikli. A tulaj elől tapossa a pedált, hátul meg két utas nézi a seggét, ahogyan erőlködik. A riksa pedig kétkerekű jármű, amit futva húz a delikvens. A kommunista forradalom ez utóbbit annyira lealacsonyítónak találta, hogy el is tűnt nyomta-lanul. Egyébként is csak a XIX. században jelent meg Kínában, akkor is yangche – idegen jármű – volt a neve.
Mikor végre előkerültek a legújabb szerzeményekkel, elindultunk visszafelé, mert már a gyomrunk szerint is közeledett az ebédidő. A sietségre való tekintettel meg se fordult a fe-jünkben, hogy igénybe vegyük a kínai izomerőt a hazajutásban. Megvártuk az első buszt és meglepődtünk. A társaság nagy részét sikerült felpaszírozni, de Jamesszel mi már nem fértünk fel. Nem is éreztem nagy vágyat, hogy bepréselődjek. Elég sűrűn járnak a buszok, úgyhogy a következő busszal előbb – és ami még fontosabb, kényelmesen – értünk célba.
Jöhetett az ebéd. Úgy gondoltam, hogy ebéd után egy kicsit döglök, aztán még elmegyek valahova. Addig, addig döglöttem, hogy nem volt már értelme elindulni sehova. Helyette az útikönyvkészletemet olvasgattam. Már a Wenshu templomban éreztem, hogy a Panoráma kiadó gyöngyszeme inkább csak a ballaszt szerepét fogja betölteni a zsákomban, ugyanis egy szót se találtam róla. Ez a véleményem a későbbiekben sem változott, és a röptetését csak az gátolta meg, hogy még élénken élt az emlékeim közt az, ahogy kicsengettem érte a 4500 Ft-ot.
A vacsoráig hátralévő időben e-mail írásra, -olvasásra vonultam be a BRTC-be. Ez egy fon-tos tevékenység, mert az otthoniak rögtön reklamáltak, ha nem írtam, vagy nem írtam eleget. Egyszer aztán én is megreklamáltam apám háromsoros levelét. Legközelebb olyan mailt kap-tam tőle, hogy minden sor közé nyomott három négy entert. Hát, én akartam hosszú levelet.
Este a változatosság kedvéért Pandey szobájában volt a traccs parti. 
Október 6. Hétfő
Reggel kíméletlenül csörgött a vekker, vége a laza napoknak, innentől orrba-szájba biogáz. A hat óra időeltérést még keményen éreztem. Esténként hiába feküdtem le, aludni nem tud-tam, mert éjfélkor is még csak a magyar délután hatot érezte a szervezetem. Még jó, hogy nem télen érkeztem, mert akkor az óratekergetés miatt hét óra az eltérés. A kínaiaknak van annyi eszük, hogy nem tekergetik előre-hátra az órát, hogy a fél világot megkeverjék vele. Szóval általában hajnali három körül sikerült elszenderednem, hogy hétkor a fülembe üvölt-sön az óra. Ez az otthoni- és a személyes biológiai órám szerint hajnali egy óra volt. Ahhoz, hogy teljesen hozzászokjak, több mint két hét kellett.
A mai téma: kínai nyelv volt. Kaptunk egy kis túlélő nyelvi készletet, bár ami rám ragadta az csak részben köszönhető ennek. A kínai szavak annyira különböznek az általunk megszokottaktól, hogy először nagyon nehéz megjegyezni. Hiába ismételtem el hatvanhatszor egy szót, fél óra múlva már nem emlékeztem a szótagok sorrendjére. Persze néhány hét után már ismerősebben csengett a kínai, mivel egész nap az zsongott körülöttünk. Akkor már a szavakat is egyszerűbb volt megjegyezni. A szavak csengése fordítva is idegen. Hallottam a CCTV 9-en – Kína angol nyelvű tv csatornáján – angolul beszélni egy pacákot. Jól hallhatóan azonos problémával küzdött. Bla-bla…interTEN, őőő interNET. Én is valahogy így voltam az elején. És akkor még csak a hangok sorrendjével küzd az ember. Mert a kínaiban a szavak jelentését nem csak a hangok sorrendje határozza meg, hanem a hanglejtés is, méghozzá elég keményen. Ha nem korrekt az intonáció, akkor nem értik meg mit hablatyol a nagyorrú fehérember. Viszonylag könnyű a foglaljon helyet helyett azt mondani, hogy baszd meg. És ez nem egy kitalált példa. 
A tanárunk Miss Long volt. Róla annyit érdemes tudni, hogy a Long névvel elég sokan piszkálják, mert teljes magassága nincs másfél méter, 26 éves, de inkább néz ki 16-nak, és erre bátran rá is játszik.. Nevének jelentése egyébként nem az, amire gondolnánk, hanem sár-kány. Teljes nevén Long Yan, azaz Sárkány Fecske. Azon kevés nép közé tartoznak – mint mi is – akik a családnevet írják előre. Azt ők is megtanulták, hogy ez kevés helyen van így, ezért az én nevemet is gondosan megcserélték, ha szükségesnek érezték. Az összes szállodai szám-lámon csak annyi szerepelt, hogy Áron. 
A nap feladata volt még, hogy válasszunk csoportvezetőt magunk közül. Ennek az volt a célja, hogy ne kelljen mindenkit egyesével megkeresni, ha valami, a csoportot érintő dolog történik, mert a csoportbuzi majd elmondja mindenkinek. Ramos vágyott erre a posztra. Meg-adtuk neki az örömöt.
Az nap nem volt pihentető. Nem is volt más a nyelven kívül, bár nem volt komoly az elő-adás, azért próbáltam megjegyezni valamit. 
Október 7. Kedd
Ez a nap is még csak bevezető volt. Egy ex-vörösgárdista úriember tartott nekünk előadást Kína történelméről, és a mai életről. Nem is annyira előadás volt, inkább beszélgetés. A cso-port elég kis létszámú volt ekkor még, úgyhogy minden zökkenő nélkül megoldható volt. Minden nap jöttek az újabb információk, hogy mikor érkezik ez meg az a csapat.
Sok érdekes dolgot megtudtunk, például azt, hogy a kínai zászlóra benyújtott pályázatok közül a győztes mit is szimbolizál. A színe a vér, a forradalom színe. A csillagok közül a nagy Kínát jelképezi, a kicsik a néposztályokat. Munkások, parasztok, burzsoázia, meg mittomén mi. Szerencsére nekem már nem kellett ilyeneket tanulnom, most meg nem tudom a jegyzetemben elolvasni, hogy mit is kapartam a negyedik mellé. 
Rengeteg számadatot hallottunk. Ezek azért annyira nem izgalmasak, de van néhány érde-kes köztük. Például az, hogy Kínában él a Föld lakosságának 23 %, viszont a szántóterületnek csak 7 %-a van itt. A fizetések is érdekesek lehetnek az árakkal összehasonlítva. Az átlag éves jövedelem városokban 8000 Y körül alakul, míg vidéken csak 3000 Y. A pénznem a yuan, amit gyakran rövidítenek RMB-nek, mivel másik neve a Renminbi, vagyis népi pénz. Sok helyen viszont csak kuai-nak hívják. Az aprópénz a jiao, aminek a beceneve mao. Ennek vi-szont semmi köze nincs ahhoz a pasihoz, aki minden főtéren ott feszít, és kitömve Pekingben tekinthető meg.
Aztán áttértünk Kína környezetvédelmére. Lévén, hogy környezetmérnök végzettséggel rendelkezem, ez baromira nem érdekelt. Azt is megvallom, hogy az ösztöndíjra is inkább Kí-na miatt jelentkeztem, mint a biogáz miatt. Azt hiszem ezzel nem rövidítettem meg senkit. A meghirdetett két helyre ketten jelentkeztünk, de mire az utazásra került a sor a másik illető eltűnt a színről. Lehet, hogy nem is létezett, nekem is csak a Magyar Ösztöndíj Bizottságnál mondta valaki. A kínaiak se jártak rosszul, mert ha nincs érdeklődés, akkor megszűntetik az egészet, aztán néhányan nézhetnek új meló után, meg az ENSZ se utal pénzeket. Na, jó, lehet, hogy az ENSZ egy kicsit nem jár jól anyagilag. Azért persze bejártam az órákra a későbbiek-ben is, sőt még ragadt is rám valami, bár a sok újat nem tudtak a témában mondani. 
Az estét Emerald szobájában töltöttük némi alkohol pusztításával. Ez kezdett rendszeressé válni. Éreztem, hogy ez megint nem az az éjszaka lesz, amelyiken kialszom magam.


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 12)

cool 
Neked is megvan az a könyv, Áron? :rohog futyul


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@Mar 12 2004, 08:22 PM
> * cool
> Neked is megvan az a könyv, Áron? :rohog futyul *


 Melyik? Figyu, én ezekte a dolgokat nem most írom ám élesben, csak copy, paste. <_<


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 12)

Szóval csak én olvasom figyelmesen? 
A Panoráma Kína könyvet mondom... de nem 4500, hanem 4650...  Igaz antikváriumban eccer láttam olcsóbban egy vadiúj példányt!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

Jaaaaa! Igen, megvan az a [email protected] Nehéz mint a dög, és annyit ér, mint az előző (1970-80 akárhányas), azt kellett volna vinnem. Az új könyvek nem véletlenül, amik az antikváriumban vannak, nem véletlenül végezték ott.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

Bónusz: B) 
Október 8 Szerda
Reggel a szokásos útvonalon haladtunk a BRTC felé. A szállodával szinte szemben az ame-rikai követség volt. Előtte mentünk el mindig. Szigorú arcú katonák állnak őrt, de tömegével. Golyóálló mellény, gépfegyver, kutya, izmos acélsorompók. Néhány óránként látványosan leváltják az őrséget. Ilyenkor az egyik mellékutcából kimenetel egy szakasz, majd a másik vissza. Ez nem kis mutatvány, mert az út elég forgalmas, ezek meg nem néznek se jobbra, se balra. Persze ki merne elütni egy csapat katonát. Gyanítom, hogy gyorsan születne ítélet az ügyben. A követség előtti járda természetesen le van zárva. A vízumra várakozók itt ázhatnak. Úgy látszik nem csak velünk ilyen előzékenyek az amcsik. Az utca innenső oldalán civil ru-hás őrök. Kettő. Feltűnés nélkül őgyelegnek egy két négyzetméteres területen egész nap. Elő-ször azt hittem, hogy vár valakit – hiába, Oscar díjas alakítás volt –, de a második napon már gyanússá vált. 
Ezen a napon megkezdtük a biogázos témát. A tanárunk nem beszélt angolul, úgyhogy tol-máccsal ment, vagy inkább csak kullogott az óra. Ezt néhány embernek sikerült megsegítenie teljesen hülye kérdésekkel. Ezt a tanár még azzal tudta überelni, hogy tolmáccsal se értette a kérdést.
A kaja viszont jó! Ez a mondat jelmondatunkká vált, és hangoztattuk is, ha valami nem mű-ködött úgy, ahogy kellett volna. Aznap volt mindenféle specialitás: disznóbéltől a szárított halon át a békáig. Ez utóbbi nem rossz, de annyi húsért ami rajta van, hát kár a melóért.
Október 9. Csütörtök
Reggel a sarkon a bank mellett már ismerősként integettek vissza a pénzszállítók. Az egyi-kük különösen veszélyesnek nézett ki a golyóálló mellénnyel, kevlar sisakban, nagy mordály-lyal a kezében, de ha ráköszöntem, nihao, úgy integetett vissza, mint egy óvodás. Egyébként a kínaiak közt ritka testmérettel rendelkezett. Akkora volt, mint egy konyhaszekrény. A pénz-szállítók minden nap pontban ugyanakkor érkeztek, rendszerint össze is találkoztunk.
A nap folyamán tovább öntötték a belénk a biogáz-termeléssel kapcsolatos nagyszerű tu-dást.
Este nekiálltam mosni. Ez nem annyira egyszerű egy szállodában. Először is mosóport kel-lett szereznem. Ezzel a projekttel Emeraldot bíztam meg, mert úgyis a boltba tartott, meg be-szél kínaiul, ami egy ilyen bevásárlásnál nem hátrány. Azután, hogy megvettük a bornak álcá-zott szőlőlevet kicsit tartottam attól, hogy teljesen mást veszek, mint szeretnék. 
A csapban lötyböltem a gönceimet, aztán a vállfákra akasztottam száradni. A szárítási kapa-citás volt a technológia szűk keresztmetszete. Ezért kellett gyakran mosnom. Nem egyszer fordult elő, hogy a melegvíz akkorra érkezett meg, mikor már az utolsó zoknit öblögettem. Ez akkor is öröm volt, mikor zuhanyzás után érkezett meg.
Október 10. Péntek
Soha nem gondoltam volna, hogy még egyszer statikát kell tanulnom, de eljött ez a nap is. Arra viszont abszolút nem számítottam, hogy ezt majd egy kínai tanár tanítja, angol tolmácso-lással. Emberünk elég jól nézett ki. Erős volt a vágyam, hogy csináljak róla egy portrét, de nem volt nálam fényképező, és valószínűleg nem örült volna neki annyira, mint én. Öregem-ber volt már, hosszú, a kínaiakra jellemző ritka, fehér szakállal. Mármint az a jellemző, hogy ha van, akkor ritka, de éppen ezért nem is növesztenek. Ez is ok volt arra, hogy engem meg-bámuljanak, mert nekem van.
Az este elég érdekesen alakult. Viszonylag nagy mennyiségű alkohol elfogyasztása közben beszélgettünk. Közben Emerald kiöntötte a lelkét, hogy mennyire rosszul érzi magát, mert a filippínók így meg úgy, és beszélni szeretne velem, mert már azon gondolkozik, hogy haza-megy. Hát jó, mondtam, beszélgessünk. De ő négyszemközt akar. Ekkor egy kicsit meglepőd-tem, és sejteni kezdtem az alkoholgőzön keresztül is, hogy mi készül. 
Háttér információként elmondanám, hogy Emerald két gyermek anyja, elvált, Ulanbatorban él, veri a mázsát, ráadásul inkább föntről, mint lentről, a kozmetikum fogyasztásával a fény-korát élő Caolát el tudta volna tartani.
Azt javasolta, hogy menjünk az én szobámba, mert nekem nincs szobatársam. Ellenvetésnek helye nem volt, már mentünk is. Bíztam benne, hogy nem csúszik ki a kezem közül az irányí-tás, bár félrészegen is tisztában voltam vele, hogy ki győzne közelharcban. Kényelmesen elhe-lyezkedtem az egyik székben, az asztal mellett, kezemben a borommal, hogy meghallgassam előadását a szörnyű helyzetről. Ő bámult ki az ablakon, én meg nem sürgettem, hiszen volt még borom, az jól elszórakoztatott. Aztán néhány perc múlva kibökte: 
–	We can go to bed now! – Most már mehetünk az ágyba! Ha ez egy filmben történik, ak-kor valószínűleg bort prüszkölve kezdek fulladozni, de a valóságban nem mindig törté-nik ez, így helyette csak akkorára nyitottam a szemem, mint egy kistányér és a lehető legkifejezőbb hanglejtéssel megkérdeztem: 
–	Do you want to sleep here?!? – Itt akarsz aludni?!?
–	On the other bed. A másik ágyon visszakozott, hallva az intonációt, ami azért lássuk be nem csak a kínaiban változtatja meg a szó értelmét.
Hát nekem aztán tök mindegy hogy hol alszik, gondoltam. Szépen elfeküdtünk, bár tartot-tam tőle, hogy átjön az én ágyamra, mert akkor fizikai fölényét kihasználva akár meg is becs-teleníthet.
Már kezdtem volna elaludni, mikor meg hallottam, hogy a szúnyogokat csapkodja magán, és hangosan elégedetlenkedik. Akkor már tudtam, hogy egyáltalán nem mindegy hol alszik. Rövidesen meg is szólalt, hogy ugyan csukjam már be az ablakot. Felkeltem, becsuktam. Megint az álom széléről rángatott vissza a csapkodás, majd az újabb ötlet, hogy kérjek a por-táról szúnyogriasztót. Ez azért különösen zseniális, mert annak ellenére, hogy az ember egy szállodában elvárná, itt senki nem beszél semmilyen nyelvet a kínain kívül. Ezt neki is elma-gyaráztam, de rögtön volt megoldás, ő megtanít hogyan kell kérni. Kezdtem gyanítani, hogy miért vált el a férje. Mert hogy a férje akart elválni az számomra nem kétséges. A vitát rövidre zártam azzal, hogy megmondtam, ha kell neki, akkor rendeljen. Megtette. Ezzel még nem volt vége, mert mikor a portás felhozta, megint nekem kellett felkelnem, és beüzemelni. 
Azt hittem soha nem lesz vége, de még aludni is sikerült.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Március 12)

Szia Ahmet, remelem lesz meg nehany oldal bonusz!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

Még ma? Na, jóóóóó! De csak a hosszú hétvégére való tekintettel.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 12)

Október 11. Szombat
Mire felébredtem már nem volt a szobában. Istennek hála. Nem nagy csoda, mert volt már dél is. Csak egy dolgot kellett megoldanom. Azt, hogy a csoport az igazságot tudja meg, ne azt, amit a kicsi agyuk az erősen hiányos értesülések alapján összerak, és igazságnak fogad el. Ez elég egyszerűen sikerült. Elmeséltem Reynek, hogy mi esett meg velem. 
A napot az ebéddel kezdtem, utána elmentem a Qingyang Gong nevű taoista templomba. Ez a templom is, mint minden, elég messze volt a szállodánktól. A Tianfu tértől mentem csak gyalog, de így is jó kis séta volt, főleg, hogy a térkép alapján nem tudtam pontosan, hogy hol van. Út közben rátaláltam egy érdekes helyre, a Qintai utcára. Az épületek itt újak voltak, de nem a betonkocka stílusban épültek, hanem a régi kínai épületekében. Utána megkerülve a háztömböt már egészen közel éreztem magam a templomhoz. Egy park volt a sarkon. Úgy gondoltam, hogy a parkban van a templom, mert valami ilyesmire emlékeztem. Mikor a park-ban több körhintát és céllövöldét is láttam, akkor gondoltam, hogy rossz helyen vagyok, úgy-hogy kimentem. A kijáratnál aztán megcsapott a füstölők szaga, és az orromat követve rövi-desen ott is voltam. Nem lehetett tévedés, üzemelő templom előtt álltam, mert rengeteg kol-dus tartott felém. Gyorsan megvettem a belépőt, és bemenekültem. 
Állítólag Lao Ce is járt egyszer itt, ennek emlékére a születésnapján minden évben virág-fesztivált tartanak. 
Az itteni szerzetesek fekete ruhát hordanak, és helyes kis konty van a fejük tetején, meg egy kis kerek fejfedő, aminek a közepéből kiáll. 
A templomban nem volt hiány hívőkből. Voltak akik majongoztak egy asztalka mellett az árnyékban, gyerekek ültek és rajzolták az épületeket, gondolom rajzóra keretében. Több he-lyen is láttam ilyen kihelyezett rajzórát, és bele is pillantgattam az alkotásokba. 10-12 éves gyerekek olyan jól rajzolnak, hogy azzal bárki dicsekedhetne. Az írásrendszerük szépen kisze-lektálta a tehetségteleneket. 
Sokan ültek a teázóban is, és persze a füstölőgyújtogatás se hiányzott.
Hazafelé bementem a BRTC-hez, hogy chat-eljek egyet Gabival. Az ilyesmit elég nehéz összehozni a hat óra különbség, és a munkahelye miatt. Egy kis időre elváltunk a neten, amíg vacsoráztam, aztán visszamentem. Nem maradhattam sokáig, mert Pandey szervezett nekünk meglepetést, és addig nem nyugodott, míg mindenki meg nem ígérte, hogy ott lesz. 
Szépen összegyűlt a csapat, és elindultunk. Senki nem tudta, hogy mi a program, de azt se, hogy hova megyünk. Eleinte bizakodtam, mert arrafelé tartottunk, amerre pofás kis EU-konform kocsmák voltak, de továbbvezetett minket. Egészen egy üzletközpont előtti térre. Ott álltunk és mindenki szemében azt láttam, hogy kiutat keres. A téren szólt valami tingli-tangli zene, és nyugdíjasok táncoltak. Hát ide hozott minket Pandey, hogy szórakozzunk. Majd min-denkit terelni – vagy inkább lökdösni – kezdett a táncparkett felé, mondván, hogy ő megszer-vezte, most rajtunk a sor, táncoljunk. Előzékenyen előre engedtük, hogy akkor kezdje, mind-járt kiderült, hogy ő nem akar, hiszen ez a mi dolgunk. Hárman szépen osonni kezdtünk visz-szafelé, de lebuktunk, és visszacipelt. Egészen addig nem nyugodott, míg páran be nem álltak. 
Nem sok tapasztalata van az életben. Brahmin a gyermek, és elég érdekes elképzelései van-nak a világról. Nem tudom, hogy a kettő között van-e összefüggés, de nekem nagyon úgy tűnt. Mélyen vallásos, és hihetetlenül idegesítő. Kettő centiről magyarázta az indiai mitológia történeteit, bele az arcomba, majd a végén mindig hozzátette, it’s a true story. Hát persze, hogy igaz történet. Meg is indokolta, hogy miért tuti igaz, azért, mert több régi könyvben is le van írva. Dicséretes az ilyen hit, de nem vártam volna egy Phd hallgatótól. 
A katasztrofális party után a szállodában söröztünk még egy kicsit. A sörnek két jó tulaj-donsága van Kínában. Az egyik az, hogy 2 Y az ára, a másik, hogy 640 ml-es kiszerelésben kapható. Bár ez utóbbi nem vonatkozik minden söripari termékre. A legkedvesebb számomra a 528 ml-es. Már első kínai utamon megragadta a figyelmemet, hogy miért pont 528? Miért nem lehet még két cseppet belerakni, és akkor egy kerek szám, vagy legalább ahhoz hasonló jön ki. Van egyébként 500, 528, 620, 630, 635, 640-es, legalábbis ilyeneket láttam. 
Október 12. Vasárnap
A reggel teljes zűrzavarral indult. Megcserélték a napokat, így vasárnap volt tanítás, és a hétfő volt szabad. Az egészre azért volt szükség, mert egy építkezést kezdtek el, amin bemu-tatták nekünk a dolgok mikéntjét.
Sajnos a konyhán erről a keverésről elfelejtettek szólni, így nem csináltak nekünk reggelit. Pontosabban rettenetesen kapkodva csinálták, mi meg éppen hogy csak odaértünk a megbe-szélt időpontra. Nem mintha a busz elment volna a csoport nélkül. 
Kivittek a város szélére egy nagy, üres telekre, ahol a szépen kitűzték a leendő építmény he-lyét, ahol–leginkább valami továbbfejlesztett pöcegödör –épül majd fel. Néztük hogyan gyür-kőznek a melósok a gödör kiásásának, aztán hagytuk őket hagy csinálják, majd kedden jövünk megnézni, hogy mit alkottak. Akkor jön a következő munkafázis. A hét végére készen lesz, jöhet a lebontandó szervesanyag, népies nevén a ganyé. 
Mikor visszaértünk a városba, a busz a BRTC-vel szomszédos intézmény udvarán parkolt le. Ez a családtervezési központ és -iskola volt, ugyanis az ő tulajdonukban állt a járgány. Ekkor jöttünk rá, hogy ennek az udvarán átvágva sokkal rövidebb az út. Magunk közt csak How Not To Fuck Universitynek hívtuk az objektumot. A kínai családtervezés elég legendás. Az alapelv a jól ismert egy pár, egy gyerek. Az egész persze lényegesen bonyolultabb, talán csak a kínaiak látják át. Például a kisebbségek kaptak valamennyi kedvezményt. Nekik lehet kettő is. Rögtön felmerült bennem, hogy a vegyesházasságoknál mi van? Másfél gyerek? Az-tán ha mindkét szülő egygyermekes családból származik, akkor nekik is lehet már kettő. Arra sem kaptam választ, hogy válás és újraházasodás esetén mi van? Kvóta ellőve, vagy új pár új gyerek? Szóval van mit tanulni ebben az iskolában is. Többen is kérdezték tőlem, hogy ez nálunk hogy van. Teljesen meg voltak döbbenve, hogy nálunk támogatást kap az akinek sok a gyereke. Azzal tisztában voltak, hogy csak náluk ilyen limitált a gyermekáldás, de az meg se fordult a fejükben, hogy vannak olyan országok, ahol a csökkenő népesség a gond.
Délután valami baromi unalmas előadás ment bele a fülembe. De csak az egyikbe, másikon jött kifelé.
Estére a BRTC által szervezett buliba voltunk hivatalosak. Eredetileg megnyitónak tervez-ték, de kicsit csúszott, ahogy a vietnámiak érkezése is. Most viszont ők is megérkeztek, a ko-reai bandára és a kongóira meg nem vártunk tovább. A vietnámi küldöttség öt tagja közül egy beszélt angolul, a többi csak néhány szót használt. Ebből lettek az érdekes párbeszédek. Egyi-kük egy sörrel a kezében megkérdezte valamelyik filippínót: You, drink me? A másik az egyik lánynak tette fel a kérdést: How much you? Egyébként az életkorra volt kíváncsi. 
Ez egyébként egy érdekes dolog, mert a legtöbb ázsiai lazán letagadhatna 5-10 évet. Leg-alábbis számomra úgy tűnt. Nekik pont fordítva. Általában 5 évvel fölé tippelték a koromat. Ivy is úgy nyilatkozott, hogy mikor meglátott a reptéren arra gondolt, hogy, ez nagyon öreg, meg nagyon magas. Pedig egyik sem vagyok.
A buli elég érdekesen alakult. A BRTC részéről az igazgató – aki akár 15 évet is letagad-hatna – mondott okos szónoklatot, részünkről Ramos. Aztán mindenki, aki szóhoz jutott. Tel-jesen röhejesnek tartottam a dolgot, de nem szóltam bele, elvégre ott volt az asztalon a bor, akkor meg minek. 
Az alkoholfogyasztás is érdekes. Az én alkoholfogyasztási képességeim eléggé közismer-tek. Magyarul gazdaságosan be tudok rúgni. Na, ők még inkább. A népesség nagy része egy pohár bortól készen lesz. Ilyen emberekhez szokva töltögette a pincérnő a bort a poharamba. Kínosan ügyelt, hogy fél centinél soha ne lötyögjön több a pohár alján. Egyszer sikerült rá-vennem, hogy két ujjnyit facsarjon a poharamba, aztán meguntam és szereztem egy dugi üveggel és önkiszolgáltam. Ekkor terjedt el, hogy milyen rettenetesen sokat tudok inni. Hiába magyaráztam, hogy nem is.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Október 13. Hétfő
Punnyadós nap volt. A délelőttöt egyszerűen átaludtam. Még mindig hatással volt rám az időeltolódás, meg az esti sörözgetések.
A délután e-mail-ek írogatásával telt, este meg a közeli piacra mentünk. Ramos fedezte fel, és állította, hogy sült macskát is lehet kapni. Ennek fele se tréfa, látni kell. Kivonultunk néhá-nyan szemrevételezni. A környék jobban megfelelt az elképzelt Kínának, mint a toronyházak három sarokkal arrébb. Megtaláltuk az állítólagos sültmacskát is, de sajnos első ránézésre kiderült, hogy nyúl, csak bőr nélkül. 
A piac egyébként érdekes hely. Lehet itt mindenféle élelmiszert kapni. A legtöbbről nem tudtam megállapítani, hogy pontosan micsoda. Amiről pontatlanul tudtam, azok közt is volt érdekes. Például teknős, meg bazi nagy béka is kapható. Az élő csirkék csokrokba kötve lóg-nak a bicikliken, tofu minden méretben és típusban. Kifőzdék is vannak. Szürke főtt csirke egészben, két dimenzióba kiterítve megsütött kacsa, és egyéb nyalánkságok. A szürke csirke nem tudom mitől szürke, de rettenetesen rossz íze van. Ugyan nem egyben kaptuk, de megis-mertem. A bőre teljesen szürke, és nagyjából olyan íze van, mintha hosszú időt töltött volna ecetben ázva. Nagyjából pont. 
A kifőzdék mellett hot pot éttermek is vannak. Ezekben a kedves vendég tulajdonképpen magának főz. Az asztal közepén egy luk van, alatta egy gázrezsó. Kihozzák a levest, alatta meg begyújtanak. Amikor kifogyott a léből a lényeg, akkor pakolnak bele ezt-azt. A kaja meg folyamatosan forr. A belevalókat mindenki maga válogatja össze. Aztán a közös tálból lehet a pálcikákkal kicsipegetni azt, ami megfőtt.
A pálcikával evés egyébként nem olyan nehéz, mint amilyennek tűnik. Ha rájött az ember, hogyan kell fognia botokat, akkor nem is áll görcsbe a keze öt perc után. A lényeg egyébként az, hogy nem igazán csipesznek használják, hanem inkább villának. A kaják meg az evőesz-közhöz vannak igazítva. Nincs olyan, hogy egybefőtt marhacomb. Minden fel van aprítva, hogy a pálcikával kompatibilis legyen. Ezzel néha ki tudtak borítani, ugyanis képesek arra, hogy az egyben megfőtt csirkét egy hentesbárddal egyszerűen apró darabokra csapkodják szét. Ezzel leginkább az volt a bajom, hogy teszik ezt minden anatómiai ismeret nélkül, csak keletkező darabkák méretét szem előtt tartva. Minden tele van csontszilánkokkal, de ez senkit nem zavar. Ha ezeket a terítőre, vagy az asztal alá köpködi valaki, azon senki nem akad ki.
A rizs is passzol a rendszerhez, mert egy tömbbé áll össze, abból meg egyszerű csipegetni. Amióta szüleimmel együtt jártunk Kínában, azóta soha nem ragad össze otthon a rizs, legfel-jebb kínai lesz.
Október 14. Kedd
Reggel volt némi tanítás, aztán mentünk ki a terepre megnézni, hogyan áll a kis építkezé-sünk. Melósaink szépen kiásták a gödröt, még egy ponyvából tetőt is csináltak, hogy eső ese-tén is lehessen dolgozni, bár errefelé ilyenkor nem nagyon esik az eső. A munkáért napi 30 Y-t kapnak. Nyilván a várostól távolabb még ennél is olcsóbb a munkaerő. Egy darabig néztük hogyan betonoznak, aztán húztunk vissza. Jó lehet úgy dolgozni, hogy húsz ember bámul.
Ebéd után egy parkba vittek minket. Ez a park hivatott megtisztítani a folyó vizét. Különbö-ző növénytársulásokon folyik keresztül a folyó vizének egy része, és közben megtisztul. Ez is része annak a programnak, amit Chengdu folyóinak megtisztítására indítottak. Sajnos a prog-ram nagy része arról szólt, hogy a folyóparton lévő öreg házakat egytől-egyig ledózerolták, aztán a folyót magas betonfalak közé szorították be. A parkon egyébként nem látszott a funk-ciója. Tavirózsák, békalencse, nádas végezte a melót. Itt is, mint minden parkban éppen ifjú házasok fotózása folyt. Úgy tűnik, hogy Chengduban folyamatosan házasodnak az emberek.
A délutánunk szabad volt, amit szokás szerint e-mail-ek írására, meg hírek olvasására hasz-náltam. Furcsa, hogy az Internet segítségével előbb tudtam meg a híreket, mint néhányan ott-hon. 
Este Ramos hívott, hogy menjek vele el az egyetemre. A BRTC buliján volt egy lány, akivel megbeszélte, hogy találkoznak, és hozza a barátnőjét. Itt kezdtem magamban röhögni. Telje-sen be volt zsongva, blind dating, mekkora dugás lesz ebből. Itt már nehezen tudtam vissza-fojtani a röhögést. Még óvszert is beszerzett. Ez mondjuk nem volt nehéz, mert minden sar-kon van egy automata, amit senki nem használ, mert ciki. Ramos elképzelése az általa szerve-zett randiról egyértelműen téves volt. Ezek a lányok el vannak szeparálva a fiúktól, és a talál-kozót csak annak köszönheti, hogy mindenki meg akar ismerkedni külföldiekkel, meg angolt akar gyakorolni. Ezt nem akartam neki elmagyarázni, had örüljön a szerencsétlen. Aztán olyan arccal, mintha egy titkos szövetségbe venne be azt mondta, hogy rám gondolt, hogy elkísérhetném. Hát ezt nem lehetett kihagyni. Elmentem vele.
Valóban jöttek a lányok, beszélgettünk velük, Ramos meg próbálkozott ezerrel. Nem jött rá olyan alapvető dolgokra, hogy a fiúk ki vannak tiltva a lányok kollégiumából és fordítva, így csak hajtogatta, hogy borozzunk a lányoknál. Aztán látta, hogy ez nem megy, így csak a bort forszírozta. Ez se jött be, mert csak kifogásokat kapott, úgyhogy elkezdte a jövőt tervezni, hogy majd akkor menjünk el ide meg oda, és ehhez a lányok majd szereznek kocsit. Látvá-nyosan öntötte el a tesztoszteron az agyát. Egyébként nem tudom mire szervezett, mert ő volt az egyetlen, aki képes volt úgy eljönni, hogy egy büdös vasat nem hozott magával. Rögtön a második napon azzal kezdett, hogy pénzt lejmolt telefonkártyára. Ez még rendben van, de az nem, hogy tőlem.
A randi elérte eredményét, a lányok gyakorolták az angolt, én meg jót röhögtem. Ramos? Hát, ő meg így járt. 
Október 15. Szerda
Reggel irány a munkaterület, falazás. A csoportból néhányan beálltunk rakni a téglát, de igazából csak a fotó kedvéért, meg azért mert jól áll a munkavédelmi sisak. Na, azokon a sza-kaszokon lesz szivárgás.
Az ebéd nem a szállodában volt, hanem egy városszéli étteremben. Hot pot volt menü. A tál, amiben a leves fortyogott, két részre volt osztva. Egyik felében a lé csípős volt. A belepa-kolandó cucc nagyon változatos volt: zöldségek, tészták, húsgombóc, hal. Ez utóbbi némileg meglepett. Öt centis kis csalihalak feküdtek egy tányéron. Amikor egyiküket megfogtam, hogy kíméletlenül a löttybe dobjam, még mozgott. Legalább friss. Egyébként megváltás volt neki a forró fürdő, mert ki volt belezve, úgy meg egyetlen állat sem él sokáig, meg biztos fáj is.
Ebéd után az étterem parkjában maradtunk. Összefutottunk egy struccal is, ami nem tudom mit keresett ott. Vagy dekoráció, vagy kaja. A csapat egy része majongozott az egyik pavilon-ban, a másik része meg próbálta megérteni a szabályokat. Én maradtam annál, hogy csinálok egy képet róluk. A vérbeli majong játékosnak meg se kell nézni, hogy mit húzott, csak végig-húzza az ujját a kockán és kitapintja, hogy milyen ábra van rajta, és abból is hány darab. Meg persze nem babszemre játszik.
A délután semmittevéssel telt el. Az este pedig a vietnámiak szobájában, természetesen al-kohollal. A mai itóka valami kínai párlat, csak annyit tudtam elolvasni a címkéjén, hogy 52 % V/V. Nem tudom, minek csinálnak ilyen erős piákat, ha nem tudják meginni. A kínai asztal-társaságok az ivást egyébként nagy zajjal teszik. Feláll mindenki, aztán megy a „ganbei” kia-bálása. Utána meg pláne zajosak. Azt gondolná az ember, hogy olyan kis csendes népek ezek, de ha összejön egy nagyobb asztaltársaság, akkor a legendás olaszok is elmehetnek a francba hozzájuk képest.


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 13)

meno cool meno


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Október 16. Csütörtök
Délelőtt építkezést néztünk. Már a tetejénél tartanak a meseterek, ami kupolával lesz lezár-va. Ez elég érdekes, mert nem láttam még hogyan építenek kupolát. Úgy csinálják, hogy az első néhány téglát megtámasztják egy rúddal, és szépen mennek körbe. Egy idő után el lehet –venni a kitámasztást és átrakni az újonnan berakott téglákhoz, mert a régiek már egymást tá-masztják. Aztán ahogy körbeér egy sor, már nem kell sehol támasztani, mert egyszerre akar-nak leesni, így beszorulnak. Ugyanaz a jelenség, mint mikor a tömeg egyszerre akar felszállni a buszra. A második sorban már nem rudakkal támasztják meg, hanem kampót akasztanak a téglába. A kampó másik felére súlyt raknak, hogy megtartsa a friss téglát. Aztán így tovább. Mikor készen van, akkor egész komoly terhelést is elbír. Élére állított téglákból rakott, két méter átmérőjű kupolán sétálgattunk, meg se nyekkent.
Délután bowlingozni mentünk. Minden igényt kielégítő pálya van a nem messze lévő sport-csarnok alatt, valami röhejes összegért. Egy gond volt csak, a cipő. A legnagyobb méret is két számmal kisebb volt, mint a lábam. Ökölbe szorított lábbal gurítottam, nem volt könnyű. 
Estére Imréékhez voltam hivatalos, úgyhogy nem tartottam a többiekkel vacsorázni. Út köz-ben vettem egy üveg bort. Nagy magyartalálkozó volt náluk. Rajtam kívül ott volt még Mari-ann, aki tibeti szakos, és most itt tanul ösztöndíjjal. Ezzel Chengdu magyar kolóniája teljes is volt. Jó sokáig beszélgettünk. Már korábban megtárgyaltuk e-mailben, hogy szombaton Imré-vel elmegyünk Qingcheng Shanba. Most ezt is lefixáltuk. Ez kb. úgy nézett ki, hogy: Akkor szombaton megyünk ugye? Igen. Jó. 
Ez már az ajtóban hangzott el, valamikor egy óra körül. Felhívták a figyelmünket, hogy ha későn jövünk vissza a szállodába, akkor előtte szóljunk. Jó szokásom szerint ezt nem tettem meg, úgyhogy kicsit tartottam tőle, hogy majd ott kell vernem az ajtót, hogy kinyissa valaki, de nem így volt. Biztonsági őr, recepciós, mindenki a helyén, mintha csak délután lenne. Az ajtó meg tárva-nyitva.
Október 17. Péntek
Megint megnéztük a melósainkat. Gyakorlatilag végeztek. Egyébként az építményt semmire nem fogják használni, mert a semmi közepén áll. Csak azért épült, hogy lássunk ilyet is. 
Délutánra szabadon engedtek minket. Bepótoltam az előző napi alváshiányt, aztán e-mailírás következett, mert azt már előző nap se tettem, aztán kapom majd a megrovást.
Október 18. Szombat
Reggeli után Imréékhez mentem. Szerencsére nem laktak messze a szállodánktól. A mai napra terveztük a kirándulást. Busszal indultunk a Ximen buszpályaudvarra. Kicsit keresgél-tük, hogy melyik buszra kellene átszállni, aztán taxiba ültünk. Szerencsére Imre beszél vala-mennyire kínaiul, így kiderítette, hogy a keresett buszpályaudvar egyszerűen megszűnt. Köz-tünk is volt némi kavarás, mert ő a Xinnamen, én meg a Ximen pályaudvarról beszéltem. Vé-gül a taxisra bíztuk magunkat, vigyen, ahova gondolja. Nem vert át, elvitt az új buszpályaud-varra, ami kint van a város szélén. 
A busz, amire felszálltunk Dujiangyanba vitt. Ha már ott voltunk, hát megnéztük a híres ön-tözőcsatornát, meg a körülötte lévő templomokat, bár később a csoporttal is elhoztak ide. 
Először a városban sétáltunk egy keveset. Itt még van olyan utca, ami nem beton kockahá-zakból áll, bár a végében a mecset már fehér csempével van borítva. Az utcán árusok álltak, hentes, mellette egy mozgócipész, meg amit el lehet képzelni. Az árut általában vállrúdon, vagy a bicikli két oldalára szerelt nagy kosárban viszik. A cipészek is rúdon viszik a cuccot. Egyik oldalon a varrógép, a másikon egy kosárban minden egyéb, hogy ki legyen egyensú-lyozva. Innen a templomok felé vettük az irányt. Először a Fulong Guanba mentünk. Ez köz-vetlenül a csatorna kezdete mellett áll. Ez a csatorna félmillió hektárt lát el öntözővízzel. A Min folyó vizét i.e. 256-ban terelték el, és a mai napig használják a rendszert. Megépíteni nem volt túl egyszerű, mert egy hegyet kellett kettévágni hozzá. Ezt úgy csinálták, hogy tüzet rak-tak a sziklán, majd leöntötték vízzel, amitől megrepedt. Így szépen lassan repesztgették a he-gyet, és hordták el. A mai, felújított csatornák hossza 7800 km. Elég jól kitalálták a dolgot, az árvizet a folyómederbe terelték, csak annyi ment a csatornába, amennyi éppen kellett. Akko-riban nem voltak zsilipek, hanem minden évben felépítették, meg elbontották a terelőgátakat.
Nem csoda, hogy templomokat építettek a vízmű és tervezői tiszteletére. Egyik ilyen a már említett Fulong, vagyis Fekvő Sárkány is. Itt van kiállítva a tervező, Li Bing szobra is. Ez a legrégebbi ismert kínai szobor, kb. 1800 éves. 
Nem csak a templom gyönyörű, hanem a kilátás is. Az időjárás persze a szokásos ködös, de így se rossz. A hegyek a misztikus ködbe vesznek teljesen, a távolabbiakat csak sejteni lehet.
Innen függőhídon megyünk át a mesterséges szigetre, ami a csatornával szemben van. Ezen végigballagva egy újabb hasonló hídon jutunk vissza a bal partra, a Yulei Shan parkba. Itt kószáltunk egy darabig, aztán felmásztunk az Erwang Miao templomba. A jelentése két ki-rály, akik közül az egyik a már emlegetett Li Bing, a másik a fia. Nem igazi királyok voltak, ez csak amolyan tiszteletbeli cím. Elég sok volt errefelé is a kiránduló. Néhányan a híres kal-ligráfiákat próbálták megtanulni, úgy, hogy a mutatóujjukkal a tenyerükbe rajzolták többször a jelet, úgy, ahogy azt a híres mester írta le. 
Imre is és én is nyomtam a fényképező gombját, rendesen. Rám is szólt egy szerzetes, hogy az istenszoborról nem kellett volna képet csinálnom, pláne nem vakuval. Bocs! Imre már ott sorakozott mögöttem, szintén egy jelentősebb méretű vakuval, de neki már nem volt lehetősé-ge. 
Szépen elment az idő is közben, aztán hol voltunk még a célunktól. Elhagytuk a parkot, és busszal lementünk a buszpályaudvarhoz. Nem győztem csodálni, hogy Imre milyen fesztele-nül cseveg kínaiul a kalauzzal. Aztán leült és elmondta, hogy egy büdös szót nem értett a vá-laszokból, csak azt, hogy valahol le kell szállni. Ez azért megnyugtatott. Számomra a kínai nyelv még mindig kimerült a köszönöm és hello kifejezésekben. 
Zökkenőmentesen megérkeztünk a kívánt helyre, ahol felpattantunk az első buszra, ami Qingcheng Shanba ment. Ez egy taoista szent hegy, rengeteg kolostorral. Ahhoz, hogy az em-ber a legfontosabb helyeket meglátogassa kell legalább két nap. Mi ezt annyira frankón meg-szerveztük, hogy egy óra állt a rendelkezésünkre. Mindegy, mentünk. A hatóságok nem túl szégyenlősek, 60 Y a belépő. Ezért a pénzért annyit akartunk látni, amennyit csak lehet. Eről-tetett menetben haladtunk felfelé a lépcsőkön, miközben a tömeg jött szembe. Néhányukat hordszékben hozták lefelé. Ezeket bérelni lehet, a hozzájuk tartozó cipelőemberekkel. Nagy-jából olyanok, mint egy nyugágy, de két bambuszrúd közé vannak beszerelve, aminél fogva viszik. Nem egy könnyű munka, a dagadt turisták szállítása. A dolog úgy történik, hogy vál-lukra kapják a polgárt, aztán irány lefelé, avagy felfelé. A székben ülők tekintete alapján nem biztos, hogy jobb, mint gyalogolni. Ahogy ezek az emberek mentek lefelé a meredek lépcsőn, nem is csodálom. A táj egyébként gyönyörű, csak nem nagyon lehetett látni a ködtől. Fel-másztunk egy kolostorig, aztán indultunk is vissza. Közben elkezdett szépen besötétedni. Mi-kor kiléptünk a kapun, már ott állt a busz, ami Chengduba indul. A legjobb helyet kaptuk meg, a sofőr mellett. Oda érkeztünk vissza, ahonnan indultunk. Taxival vitettük be magunkat a városba. A sofőr közben egy kicsit eltévedt, pedig a legnagyobb utakon kellett mennie. Imre ezt jól látta, hiszen minden nap arra jár. Közben mondta, hogy ilyenkor a kedves utas rende-sen levon a taxióra által mutatott összegből. Ő is így tett, és a taxis nem is hőzöngött. 
A napot egy étteremben fejeztük be, mert egész nap nem ettünk, mert arról megfeledkez-tünk, meg különben se volt idő.


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 13)

Aszondod a pálcikát villaként? Hmmm...  Én 5 perc után szoktam feladni, igaz addigra fel is falom a kaját  
De ők, csak azért mert nem eszik még el tudnak bánni a rendes szelet méretű hússal is. Aszem nekem olyan távol-keleti helyre kellene mennem, ahol nem pálcikával étkeznek...


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Menjünk le a Wichmannba, és együnk egy zsíroskenyeret, viszek pálcikát! Csak egy kis gyakorlás!


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 13)

Aszem a zsírt remekül rá tudnám kenni vele a padlóra :rohog


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Látod, az már valami! Innen csak egy lépés, hogy egyél.


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 13)

Nem, egy hajlás :rohog


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Hajoljunk meg a kínai konyhaművészet előtt! :lol:


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Október 19. Vasárnap
A mai napra a Sichuani Külföldibarát Társaság szervezett nekünk programot. Először egy kiállítóterembe mentünk, ahol bemutatták Chengdu környezeti állapotát régen és most. Itt is főleg a folyókról volt szó. Majd egy helyes kis propagandafilmet is megnéztünk erről. 
A szomszédos parkba is átmentünk. Mint minden parkban itt is éppen fiatal házasokat fotóz-tak, de tömegesen. Menyasszonyok húzták a földön a fehér ruháikat, amitől rövid időn belül meglehetősen patinássá vált a szegély.
A park egyébként nem volt valami nagy, inkább csak néhány szökőkút volt, meg közte gyep. A szökőkutak közti tavakon meg úgy lehetett átkelni, hogy a vízbe rakott köveken kel-lett lépkedni. Ez minden kínai parkban megtalálható. Egyáltalán minden olyan dolog, amit itthon balesetveszélyesnek tartanak. Nincsenek mindenhol korlátok, meg idétlen táblák.
A park után a virágkiállításra vittek minket. A buszról úgy kászálódtunk le, ahogy egy isko-lás csoporthoz illene. Lökdösődés, röhögés, meg idétlenkedés. Pedig hát a csoport nagy része már családdal rendelkezik otthon, ha erről nem is vesz tudomást. A csapat viselkedése nem volt szokatlan, csak az, hogy kamerák bámultak ránk, miközben ezt műveltük. Gondoltuk, hogy ez valami fontos esemény lehet, ha a tv is kint van, meg fotósok. Aztán ezek mind fe-lénk fordultak. Még ekkor is úgy gondoltam, hogy kevernek minket valami másik csoporttal, de nem. Kitartóan követtek. Kivonult a párttitkár, meg a kertészet vezetője is a fogadásunkra. Ennek apropóján rövid oktatást tartottam az erre fogékonyaknak, hogy hogyan kell ilyenkor viselkedni. Kezeket hátul összekulcsolni, fejet fel, lassan körbehordozni a tekintetet, és néha – teljesen randomszerűen – helyeslő arckifejezéssel bólogatni egy sort. Így múlattuk az időt saját örömünkre, míg a bejárthoz nem értünk. Itt ugyanis riportot óhajtottak velünk készíteni. Ekkor már tudtam, hogy ezt nem úszhatom meg. Próbáltam a lehető legkisebbre összehúzni magamat, de még így is fél fejjel magasabb voltam mindenkinél. Rögtön jött is Miss Long, hogy velem is szeretnének beszélni. Hát valószínűnek tartottam, hogy egy ilyen „egzotikus” arcot nem fognak kihagyni. Próbáltam összeszedni a gondolataimat, arról, hogy mit is lehet mondani egy ilyen helyzetben. Hárman nyilatkoztunk egyébként. Ramos kezdte, így volt időm gondolkodni, mert tudtam, hogy ha belelendül, akkor négy-öt kazettát telenyilatkozik nekik. Aztán elmondtam a kis okosságaimat Kína fantasztikus fejlődéséről, meg a virágkiállí-tásról. Aztán Miss Ha következett, bár erős a gyanúm, hogy a műsorba már nem került bele, mert közben a riporter telefonja megcsörrent. Ballal a mikrofonnal sakkban tartotta Miss Hat, jobbal pedig próbálta legyőzni a telefont. Együttérzőn pillantottam rá. Aztán eszembe jutott, hogy Kínában nem fogják ilyen kis hülyeség miatt kirúgni. Bár szerintem nálunk se. 
Aztán végre bevonultunk a virágkiállításra. Első pillantásra sikerült felmérnem, hogy az iménti szövegemnek köze nem volt a virágkiállításhoz. Ugyanis nem kiállítás, hanem inkább a kertészet egy kis bemutatóterme volt. Meg azt is láttam, hogy nem ez lesz az a hely, ahol ellövöm a maradék filmkészletemet. Vártam valami egzotikus műdzsungelt az üvegházban, helyette kaptam 12 ha büdöskét, és 11,4 ha petúniát. Na, jó, volt két orchidea is. Mármint két darab. A csoport itt is, mint mindenhol azonnal csoportképek készítésébe kezdett. Ilyen szem-pontból leginkább a japánokhoz hasonlítottak. Miss Ha bokáig a sárban gázolt a kis körömci-pőjében, csak hogy megörökíttesse magát egy petúniaföld közepén. 
Innen elvittek egy „paraszt” házába, aki annak köszönheti jódolgát, hogy már ő is virágot termeszt a téjesznek. Kaptunk teát is. Inkább tűnt a hely teázónak, mint otthonnak, vagy va-lami kirakat ház volt. Mindenesetre az olajozottan működő propaganda terméke volt. 
Innen rögtön a legmodernebb lakóparkba vittek, hogy bemutassák a legszebb lakásokat, amik eladásra várnak. Az egyik be is volt bútorozva. Szívesen beköltöztem volna. Lent úszó-medence is volt. Hatalmas nappali, nagy terasz, a felső szinten meg a hálószoba és a fürdő-szoba. Ez utóbbi egy kicsit megragadta a figyelmemet. Nagyon dizájnos volt, de felmerült bennem a kérdés, hogy a fürdőszoba folyosó felé néző fala miért van teljes mértékben üveg-ből. Ezen még túltettem volna magam, de egy légtérbe volt a WC is. A szarást meg még a Való Világban sem mutatják. Vagy csak én nem nézem?
A bútorozatlan verzió 800.000 Y. Magyar viszonyokhoz képest olcsó, na de ha a kínai pa-raszt átlag 4.000 Y-os éves pénzbeli bevételéhez viszonyítjuk…
Csúcs ebédet kaptunk. Jelen volt az akármilyen nagyfejes elvtárs is. Egy külön asztal mel-lett ültek a kínaiak, meg minden ország vendég ország egy-egy képviselője. Így nekem is ott kellett lennem. Imádom az ilyen formaságokat. De hát nem tehettem semmit, egyedül voltam magyar. Elindultunk megnézni Chengdu egyik régi utcáját, de előtte még benéztünk egy kommunába. Ez tulajdonképpen valami lakótömb tömörülése. (Jó reggelt tömbtársak…) Be-néztünk az egyik közösségi terembe, ahol éppen vérnyomást mértek az öregeknek. Maaaarha érdekes volt. Végre az eső is eleredt, így mindenki elővette a BRTC-től kapott esernyőjét. Kutatni kezdtem, és felfedeztem, hogy Miss Ha egy szolid, szürke, kockás példánnyal nyo-mul. Felajánlottam neki a saját lila, virágos egyedemet. Mindkettőnk örömére szolgált az üz-let. 
Utána a modern negyed kontrasztjaképpen elmentünk Chengdu egyetlen régi utcájába. Na-gyon kellemes kis hely, csak kár hogy nincs több 100 méternél. Találkoztam egy francia pár-ral, beszélgettünk egy keveset, de nem jártak arra, amerre én tervezem az utamat, így sok in-formációval nem tudtak szolgálni. 
Egy teaházba is elvittek minket, de nem volt valami meggyőző a dolog. Miss Long mesélt egy keveset a Sichuani operáról, ami a tv-ben ment. Utána szakadó esőben mentünk vacso-rázni. Sikerült kellőképpen lemaradnunk a csoporttól, még szerencse, hogy Miss Long velünk volt, így telefonon meg tudta érdeklődni, hogy hova is kell menni. Megint ott volt néhány főmufti. Kaptam szép sarló kalapácsos névjegykártyát a párttitkárelvtárstól, aki éppen csak beugrott bemutatkozni, hiszen dolga ezer, ő nem csak egy közpárttitkár, hanem fontos ember.
Aztán a beszélgetés közben elejtettem, hogy esetleg baromság az USA-ból importálniuk a virágmagot, mert gyanítom, hogy Magyarországon olcsóbban meg lehet kapni. Rögtön meg is kaptam a feladatot, hogy hajtsak fel magyar termelőket.
A napot elég későn fejeztük be, így ma se kapott senki e-mailt.
Október 20. Hétfő
Ez a nap magán hordozta egy tipikus hétfő minden jellemzőjét, de annyira, hogy semmi nem történt, ami említésre méltó.
Október 21. Kedd
Reggel busszal mentünk egy közeli kisvárosba, hogy megnézzünk egy üzemi méretű biogáz telepet, ahol a termelt biogázzal generátorokat hajtanak, és áramot termelnek. Sajnos éppen nem üzemelt karbantartás miatt. A gyanús – legalábbis nekem – az volt, hogy sehol nem volt egyetlen ember sem, aki karbantartást végzett, és mindent pókháló borított.
Utána egy családhoz vittek, ahol megnéztük hogyan néz ki az, amikor biogázt használnak egy háztartásban. Szerencsétlen család ott pislogott, ahogy a húszegynéhány ember benyo-mult, és megbámulta a gázlámpát, meg a rezsót, és a disznókat, akik az egész rendszer bio-massza utánpótlását biztosítják, hogy legyen mindig gáz. Megmutatták a reaktor helyét is, de az ugye a föld alatt van, úgyhogy csak azt láthattuk, ahogy egy vékony gumicső kitekereg a földből. Azon jön a gáz. Végig ebben a vékony, átlátszó csőben vezetik. Ott tekereg a rezsó fölött is, mielőtt belemegy abba. Gyanítom, hogy nem valami hőálló anyag. Fő a biztonság.
A ház nem volt valami gazdag hely. Azokban a helyiségekben, ahol voltunk nem volt sok berendezés, legfeljebb egy kis büdösség, ami annak is köszönhető, hogy a konyha közvetlen szomszédja a disznóól volt. Egy kicsi belső udvarból nyílt mindkettő. Volt persze pár helyi-ség, ahol nem jártunk, csak a gyerek figyelt kifelé onnan, a résnyire nyitott ajtón, meg a tv-t lehetett hallani. 
Ebédre a helyi góré látott minket vendégül egy étteremben. Rendesen kitett magáért. hu-szonötféle fogást tálaltak fel. Először csak az étvágygerjesztők. Hideg sültek, egy kis sava-nyúság, aztán sorban a többi. Volt valami lekvárszerűséggel leöntött sült hal, ami a várakozá-sok ellenére nagyon jó volt. Kaptunk rákot, és mindenfélét, amit nem nagyon ismertem fel. Egy ideig küzdöttem, hogy rájöjjek mi is az ami annyira ízlik, aztán rájöttem, tejbegrízt eszek, mert volt az is. Az ebéd gazdagságát jelezte az is, hogy nem szolgáltak fel rizst. Az ugyanis csak azért van, hogy jóllakjon az ember, ha pedig igazán ki akar tenni magáért a vendéglátó, akkor nem fogja a kedves vendéget ilyen olcsó dologgal etetni. 
A nagy zabálást az étterem kertjében pihentük ki. Kis teázás ránk is fért. Páran majongoztak is.
Délután Sanxingdui Múzeumba mentünk. Itt állt egykor egy hatalmas város, amit nemrég feltártak, és amit találtak, azt a helyszínen felépített múzeumban helyezték el. A városból már nem lehet látni semmit, de a múzeum az nagyon jó, színvonalas. Idegenvezetőnk is volt. Min-denki kapott egy kis fülhallgatót, meg a hozzá tartozó vevőegységet, így kitűnően hallottuk mit mesél. Gondot nekem csak az okozott, hogy egyszer, a sok egyforma idegenvezető közül rosszat kezdtem el követni. Elsőre nem tűnt fel, mert a fülembe a megszokott hang duruzsolt. Csak egy idő után teljesen másról beszélt, mint ami előtt állt. Vagyis ami előtt az állt, akiről azt gondoltam, hogy ő az. Másoknak az okozta a gondot, hogy néha egy óvatlan mozdulattal teljes hangerőre tekertem a fülhallgatójukat.
A kiállításon rengeteg bronz tárgy volt kiállítva. Hatalmas bronz maszkok leginkább. Igazá-ból senki nem tudja, hogy ezek mire szolgáltak, vagy mit díszítettek. Kinézetre nem voltak valami bizalomgerjesztők. Olyan pofájuk volt, mint egy szépen fejlett, rosszindulatú földönkívülinek.
A programot megkoronázta a múzeum előtt található árusok sora. Ez sokkal jobban lekötöt-te csoporttársaimat. Annyi ronda dolgot még egy nap alatt ember nem adott el, mint amennyit ezek felvásároltak. Volt persze az áru közt olyan is, ami jól nézett ki, de azt nagy ívben elke-rülték. 
A buszban várakozó kísérőink kérdésére – hogy milyen volt a múzeum – Ramos csak annyit tudott mondani, mint csoportbuzi, hogy fárasztó. Kicsit égő volt. 
Szépen hazafuvaroztak minket, és vége is lett a napnak.
Október 22. Szerda
Ez a nap hétfőnek közeli rokona volt. Viszont mikor azt hittem már vége a napnak, akkor történt valami.
Már az ágyamban feküdtem, mikor csörgött a telefon. Rey telefonált, hogy menjek át a mongolok szobájába, mert fontos megtárgyalni valónk van. Felöltözni nem volt kedvem, így egyszerűen alsógatyában caplattam át. Többen is ott voltak már. A fontos megbeszélni való Ramos csoportvezetői tevékenységének megbeszélése volt. Sokan gondolták már úgy, hogy Ramost seggbe kellene rúgni. Ő ugyanis azt hitte, hogy valóban ő vezeti a csoportot, mi meg azt, hogy nem. Tulajdonképpen azért volt rá szükség, hogy egy embernek kelljen csak elmon-dani, hogy mikor hova kell menni, hanem a csoportvezető majd mindenkinek szól. Ehhez képest Ramos a nevünkben intézkedett néhány dologban.
Ramos volt az egyedüli a csoportban, aki egyetlen vas nélkül érkezett meg. Ennek az volt a következménye, hogy nagyon várta már a BRTC által fizetett 30 Y-os lóvét. Aztán mikor a lánya születésnapja közeledett, akkor már végképp hiányzott a pénz, ezért bevonult a BRTC vezetőihez és tolmácsolta a csoport nem létező kérését, hogy kivételesen két heti pénzt kap-junk. Amikor ezt megkaptuk nem értettük, hogy mi történt, és joggal lettek többen dühösek, hogy lejárat minket ilyen baromságokkal. 
Szóval a téma az azonnal ítélő vérbíróság összehívása volt, mely kimondja a már most meghozott ítéletet: puck you Ramos. Merthogy a filippínók nem tudnak f-et mondani, így helyettesítik p-vel.
Miközben megvitattuk, hogy mi legyen, én ott ültem az ágy szélén, szinte semmi kis boxeralsóban. Kicsit magamra húztam a takarót, mert azért hűvös volt. Mellettem Battsetseg üldögélt, lájtosan alkoholos állapotban. A tv-ben zene szólt, arra vonaglott, miközben meg- meglökött. Hát, ülve is lehet táncolni, gondoltam beszállok a partiba. Azt vettem észre, hogy furcsán csillog a szeme, és egyre inkább dörgölőzik. Aztán már a hátamat simogatta. Velem szemben ült Agni, rá pillantgattam, segítségkérően, de arca elárulta, hogy nem érti miről van szó, viszont jól szórakozik rajtam. Lehet, hogy úgy tűnik, mintha 
a.)	egy latin macho vonzerejével bírnék,
b.)	játszanám az agyamat,
de nem így van. Ez a leányzó sem a bájairól lesz híres. Fiatalnak fiatal, de az arcáról egyér-telműen látszik, hogy legalábbis Dzsingisz Kán egyenesági leszármazottja. A magyarságnak már 1241-ben meggyűlt a baja a mongolokkal, de úgy látszik a mai napig arra játszanak, hogy kipiszkáljanak velünk.
Szóval a helyzet nekem is olyan meglepő volt, mint ovisnak a merevedés. Alapvetően az ju-tott eszembe, hogy egész büntetlenül megtudhatom milyen nőnek lenni, hiszen engem itt most frankón letapiztak, és ha nem vigyázok, akkor más is történik. Minden külső jel nélkül mulat-tam magamban ezen, mikor felbátorodott a hölgy, pont úgy ahogy a pasik is szoktak, ha nem törlik őket szájon, és a keze megindult, hogy a paplan alá hatoljon. Azt azért hangsúlyoznám, hogy a szobában továbbra is volt legalább hat ember rajtunk kívül, tehát nem egészen értem mi volt a koncepciója az akcióval. A támadást bal könyökkel blokkoltam, felhörpintettem a boromat, mert azt azért nem hagyjuk veszni, és menekülésszerűen távoztam.
Még egy félórácskát röhögtem magamban a szobámban, úgy elalvás előtt, hogy ilyen is megesett velem, aztán aludtam.
Október 23. Csütörtök
Minden tekintetben a forradalom napja. 
Délelőtt a chengdui szennyvíztisztítóba (szakmai köreimben csak szartelep) vittek tanulmá-nyi kirándulásra. Minden nagyon szép, csilli-villi, csak kicsit több anyag jön rá, mint kellene, úgyhogy nem működik rendesen. Ez egyébként Magyarországon is teljesen általános. 
Délután laborban méricskéltünk. Én már ezeket a vizsgálatokat mind csináltam, úgyhogy ju-tott idő a hülyeségre, amúgy se bonyolult dolgok ezek. Például pH-t mértünk, meg szerves anyag tartalmat. Ez utóbbi szarsütés néven fut a honvédségnél, ahol én még soha nem jártam, és nincs is a terveim közt. Ott az a lényeg, hogy baromi büdös legyen a kopaszok szobájában, itt meg az, hogy kiszárítsuk a szervesanyag-szart, majd megmérjük, aztán izzítsuk, és újra megmérjük. A kettő közti különbség – ami elégett és naggggyon büdös volt –, az a szerves anyag tartalom. 
A fennmaradó időt Boi-jal a „viselkedés a laborban” bemutatónak szenteltük. Találtunk né-hány kétes tisztaságú köpenyt, abban mutattuk be, hogyan is kell egy mérést úgy elvégezni, hogy arról egy laikus is lássa, hogy rettenetesen tudományos. Az egyik titok a szemüveg. A mérőhengert csak és kizárólag a szemüveg felett áttekintve szabad leolvasni. Ha érvelésbe kezd az ember, akkor ennek tudományos megalapozottságát azzal bizonyíthatja legegysze-rűbben, ha szemüvegét azonnal lekapja, és magyarázat közben, – miközben, immár használ-hatatlanná vált rövidlátó szemével egy távoli sarokba bámul – a szárával a vitapartner felé bököd, illetve mutogat. Az ellenvélemény meghallgatásánál is fontos. Érveket hallgatni úgy lehet, ha a szemüveg szárának végét szánkba dugjuk. Ezzel azt is ki lehet fejezni, hogy ne szóljatok hozzám, mert gondolkodom, ne is kérdezzetek, mert nem lehet úgy elmagyarázni, hogy egy pallérozatlan elme is megértse.
Megérkezett a szobatársam, Willy Kipoy is Kongóból. Ő képviseli Afrikát, így nem megle-pő, hogy egy szénfekete szerecsen. Az összes cucca elveszett valahol Hong Kong környékén, három napot utazott, úgyhogy nem volt valami aktív kedvében. Adtam neki borotvát, hogy lekaparja magáról a szőrt, mert ez volt a szíve vágya. Innentől figyelnem kellett, hogy mikor van nálam kulcs és mikor nincs. A chip kulcsot ugyanis be kellett dugni a helyére, hogy le-gyen áram. Ezt meg nem viszi el az ember, ha a másik tv-t néz mondjuk, de lehet, hogy a má-sik kulcs Willy zsebében van. Ez a probléma nem volt túl nagy, ugyanis a folyosó végén ülő hölgy – aki átmenetet képezett a takarítónő és a biztonságiőr között – bármikor, bármelyik szobát kinyitotta, ha kértük. Innentől kezdve eléggé értelmét vesztette a kulcs.
Este Pandey szobájában jött össze a csapat, hogy törvényt üljön. Szegény Ramos tudta, hogy ebből nem lesz semmi jó, de nem volt hajlandó senki az orrára kötni, hogy mit is aka-runk tőle. Közben a mongolok elkezdetek mindenféle kaját behordani, lett pia is, én meg érez-tem, hogy ez minden szempontból elég szar. 
Először is megbeszéltem Gabival, hogy fent leszek a chaten, mert az ünnepnapra tekintettel ő is onlány tudott lenni, de el fogok késni, ha tovább húzzák az időt.
Másodszor meg azért, mert elkezdett kibontakozni egy buli, amibe némi bírósági és halotti tor elemek vegyültek. Aztán mikor elkezdődött a „parti” akkor azzal nyitottunk, hogy el-mondtuk, hogy tele van a faszunk veled Ramos. Megbánóan bólogatott, hogy igen, ezt nem így kellett volna csinálni, de nem hiszem, hogy eljutott valami is a kicsi agyáig.
Mikor végre befejeztük a törvénykezést, akkor nagy sebességgel rohantam a BRTC-be, hogy csevegjek egyet az asszonypajtással. Éppen hogy sikerült. Nem tudom milyen büntit kaptam volna, ha nem.
Visszafelé a családtervezőkön keresztülvágva mentem a szállodához. Aztán meglepődtem, hogy a túlsó kapu zárva van. Jöhettem vissza. Az innenső sorompónál meg megesküdtem vol-na, hogy az őr somolyog a bajsza alatt. Na, csak tudnék kínaiul!
A törvényszéki buli maradványaira még visszaértem, bár nem sok értelme volt.
Október 24. Péntek
Semmi extra nem volt ebben a napban. Tisztán géptannal untattak minket. Valószínű, hogy egy büdös szót nem értettem volna az előadásból, ha életembe először hallok ilyesmit. De nem így történt, így lehetett menőzni, hogy értem miről van szó. Rey-jel ezt előszeretettel alkalmaztuk Ramoson, akit nem annyira kedveltünk. Az első napok óta jelentősen sikerült csökkenünk az önbizalmát, meg az arca méretét.
Október 25. Szombat
Úgy gondoltam, hogy sokáig fogok aludni, de Rey előzékenyen felhívott, hogy 8:30-kor lesz a reggeli. Akkor már mindegy, hát felkeltem. Reggeli után páran elmentünk Agnival az egyetemhez, ahol néhány újonnan összeszedett kínai barátja várta. Együtt elindultunk az egyetem mögött lévő Wangjianglou Gongyuanba, vagyis a Folyóra tekintő pavilon parkjába. 
A legenda szerint az itt lévő kútból merítette a vizet a papírkészítéshez Xue Tao költőnő, aki még a Tang korban élt. Így hát neki állít emléket a park. Nagy rajongója volt a bambuszok-nak, így most a világ minden tájáról összegyűjtött, 150 bambuszfaj nő a parkban.
Szintén itt merítették a folyóba a városban készített brokátot, hogy szebb legyen a színe. Ezért hívják Jin Jiangnak, Brokát folyónak a város folyóját.
A park névadó tornya a folyóparton áll, ahogy azt a nevéből is gondolni lehet. Négy emele-tes, Qing kori, fa építmény.
A park nagyon kellemes, de azért gondosan elhelyeztek benne néhány olyan dolgot, ami tönkreteszi a hangulatát. Ehhez elég jó érzékük van az ázsiai embereknek. A park közepén lévő tavon rikító színű, némileg hattyúra emlékeztető alakú csónakok várták, hogy piknikező családok kibéreljék őket. Nem volt nagy a tolongás. Másik helyen halakat lehetett etetni egy nagyon kicsi tavacska közepén álló, még kisebb szigetről. Belépés csak jegy ellenében, hely-ben vásárolt halcsemegével. 
Jobb volt látni az édességárusokat, akik olvasztott cukorral rajzoltak csodás matyómintákat márványlapra, majd a pálcikával ellátott alkotást felemelték a lapról, és nyalókaként árulták. A kakasnyalókát művészi értékben messze felülmúlta, az biztos.
Persze egy egész csapattal nem könnyű mozogni, így percek alatt elhagytuk egymást, a ma-radék időt meg azzal töltöttük, hogy egymásra találjunk. Mikor meglett mindenki, már indul-hattunk is vissza, hogy le ne csússzunk az ebédről. Volt nagy rohanás, így sikerült úgy odaér-nünk, hogy kapjunk ebédet.
A korai ébresztést kompenzálandó délután döglöttem.
Október 26. Vasárnap
A változatosság kedvéért most délelőtt döglöttem. Délután Willyvel elindultunk a városba, megkeresni a Qingshiqiao piacot. Egy ideig mászkáltunk, fel s alá, de néhány boltnál többet nem találtunk. Később hallottam, hogy már nem létezik, pedig tavaly még megvolt.
Visszafelé végigballagtunk a fél városon. A forgalom megállt, amerre mentünk. Megintcsak nem a ragyogó szépségünkre kell gondolni. Willy annyiban hasonlít rám, hogy mindketten 184 cm körül vagyunk, ami nagyjából egy fejjel magasabb a kínai átlagnál. Ehhez társult még a kontraszt ami köztünk volt színben. És egyáltalán. Annyira nem látszottunk kínainak, amennyire ez lehetséges. Ez magában nem ok arra, hogy megbámuljanak, de a fehér embernél csak a fekete a ritkább arrafelé, együtt meg aztán végképp durva. Amikor egyedül mászkál-tam, akkor is gyakran mosolyogtam azon, ahogy az anyukák próbálják erővel és megrovással rávenni csemetéiket, hogy legalább ne mutassanak rám, miközben fennhangon hirdetik, hogy láttak egy idegent. 
A BRTC-hez érve bementünk e-mailt olvasni. Az egyetlen gép, ami támogatta a magyar ka-raktereket, nem volt hajlandó működni, így feladtam a küzdelmet vele, pedig kitartással rá lehetett általában venni, hogy észrevegye, igenis van kapcsolata hálózattal. 
Némelyik gép hadilábon állt az ékezetes betűkkel. Ez kétféleképpen nyilvánult meg. Első lehetőségként az ékezetes betűt a mellette álló mássalhangzóval együtt kínai karakterré alakí-totta. A másik az, hogy miután ezt megtette nem jelenített meg kínai karaktert, csak a hűlt helyét. Normálisan, ha ilyen probléma van, akkor csak a magyar betűk tűnnek el, vagy ala-kulnak hülyeséggé, és ki lehet silabizálni a szöveg értelmét. Itt viszont esély nem volt az olva-sásra. Ami nagyobb probléma, ezekről a gépekről küldeni se lehetett, akkor se, ha én nem írok ékezeteket, mint ahogy nem is tudtam volna, legfeljebb a monitorra alkoholos filccel.
Szóval feladtam terveimet és visszamentem a szállodába olvasni.
Október 27. Hétfő
Hétvégén tervezgettem, hogy elmegyek Xinduba, egy közeli városba, és megnézem ma-gamnak az ottani templomot, de lebeszéltem magam az útról, mert volt egy olyan sejtésem, hogy hétfőn oda visznek minket kirándulni. Nem tévedtem, a cél a Baoguang Si kolostor. 
A busz a templomtól nem messze állt meg. Át kellett vágnunk a füstölőárus boltokon, ahol a vallási kellékeken kívül árultak rengeteg gagyi szart is az olyan turistáknak, mint például Emerald. A templom előtti tér nagyon szépen rendbe volt rakva. Átmenet volt a park és a tér között. Szökőkutak, meg csobogó víz, és kő borítás mindenütt. Kár, hogy nem igazán passzolt a mögötte álló XVII. századi kolostorhoz. Miután beléptünk a kapun, ez már nem volt zavaró. A templomot eredetileg a IX. században építették, de mint minden rendes templom, ez is le-égett. Több ősi kincset is őriznek itt, de ezeket csak különleges engedéllyel lehet megnézni. Nekünk meg ilyen nem volt. A kolostor egyébként éppen felújítás alatt állt, az udvar köveze-tét cserélték ki, úgyhogy helyenként a sár szélén kellett egyensúlyozni. 
A bejáratnál valaki vett egy köteg füstölőt, és mindenkinek kiosztott hármat. Én is kaptam, meg is gyújtották nekem, hogy ne tudjak tőlük fényképezni.
Az első udvarban egy pagoda áll. A felső része teljesen ferde. Valószínűleg egy földrengés viselte meg ennyire, bár senki nem tudta megmondani, hogy mi történt vele. Biztos nem ilyenre építették, mert nem lehet valamit így elbaszni. A mellette álló épületben volt a dobto-rony. Akkora köd volt megint, hogy ez már a fényképeken csak fakón látszik. 50 méternél nem hordott messzebb a szemem ebben a tejfölben. 
A pagodánál egyébként kiderült, hogy Pandey hardcore hívő. Véresen komoly arccal he-lyezte el a füstölőit, de csak úgy volt hajlandó belépni a pagodát körülvevő kerítés kapuján, hogy előtte levette a cipőjét. Elég hideg volt, és ez itt amúgy sem szokás. hiába mondták neki, hogy nem kell zokniba rohangálnia. Igazából hindu, de tiszteli Buddhát is. Hát, ha neki jól esik, hogy a nedves kövezeten szaladgál cipő nélkül, akkor legyen, én nem tartom vissza.
Kissé hátrébb állt az 500 arhat csarnoka. 500 életnagyságú szobor ábrázolja a megvilágoso-dást elért szerzeteseket. Mindegyiknek más az arckifejezése. A festett faszobrok szépen ülnek sorban a teremben, középen pedig egy nagy oltár van. 
Itt rengeteget várt a csoport, amíg Pandey elintézi a vallásosságát. Csak onnan tudtuk, hogy még mindig bent van, hogy a cipője ott figyelte a kapuban, hogy mikor jön már. 
Innen a városi parkba mentünk. Rögtön a bejárat után sikerült lenyűgöznünk a helyi lakos-ságot. Ezt megint Willyvel értük el. Láttam, hogy egy srác suttyomban emeli a fényképezőt és próbálja megörökíteni a pillanatot, mikor két ilyen figura egyszerre tapossa városa kövezetét. Mikor felé fordultam, nem tudta, hogy mit is csináljon. Aztán mielőtt még ideje lett volna elvörösödni, integettem, hogy most fényképezzen, ne hátulról. Nagyon megörült, rögtön mel-lénk állította a barátait is. Nem tudom mit kezd utána a fényképpel, de ha rólam szeretne ké-pet, hát áldásom rá. Ilyen már előfordult Iránban is. Akkor Gabival voltam, és ugyanígy fényképezkedni akartak velünk. 
Miután körbejártuk a parkot, ebédelni mentünk a parkban lévő étterembe. Itt esett meg az első étkezési baleset. Pandey, mint brahmin, nem eszik semmilyen húst. Itt azonban véletlenül halat evett. James meg ránézett a tányérjára, és megkérdezte, hogy miért eszi azt, hiszen az hal. Pandey nem esett kétségbe, arisztokratikusan felállt, nyugalomra intette a népet – bár senkit nem érdekelt az eset –, kiment a budiba és az egészet kihányta. Aztán visszaült a helyé-re, és csak nézte, hogyan esznek a többiek a bűnös ételből. A hús nem tiltott nekik, csak azért nem esznek, mert rossz gondolatokat okoz. Ő kimondottan meg azért nem eszik, mert az any-ja azt mondta. Nője még soha nem volt, és nem is nagy az esély rá Indiában, úgyhogy itt pró-bálta hajtani a lányokat, de eléggé tehetségtelennek mutatkozott. Agni is állandóan az egye-temen lógott, meg James nyakán, hogy mutassa be őt szép lányoknak. 
Október 28. Kedd
Egy olyan tanár tartott nekünk órát, aki elég gyenge volt angolból, meg a tananyagból is, amit leadott. Ezt meg kellett bosszulni. Halálba szekáltuk a kérdéseinkkel. Ez is egyik hob-bink volt Reyjel. Ez azért volt jó játék, mert a kínaiak nem mondanak soha olyat, hogy nem tudom, azzal ugyanis „elvesztenék az arcukat”. Ez nagyon idegesítő tud lenni néha, mert nem válaszolnak a kérdésre, hanem helyette mellébeszélnek. Akkor is így járhat az ember, ha va-lamit keres. Az istennek nem mondaná, hogy fogalmam nincs, inkább mutat egy irányt úgy találomra. Ezt kihasználva kérdezgettük a hülyeségeinket. 
Október 29. Szerda
Egy újabb kirándulás, ezúttal Leshanba, az Óriás Buddhához. Az ilyen napokat szerettem jobban. Leshan Chengdutol kétórányira van busszal. A város nevezetessége a folyóparton trónoló Buddha szobor. A 71 méteres szobor a Min és a Dadu folyó összefolyásánál őrzi a hajósokat. Az építését 713-ban kezdte el egy buddhista szerzetes, Haitong. A koncepció az volt, hogy a hatalmas szobor majd megvédi a hajósokat a két folyó találkozásánál keletkező örvényektől. A legenda szerint, mikor a szerzetes pénzt kért a királytól a terv megvalósítására, a király azt kérdezte, hogy ezt komolyan gondolja-e. A szándék komolyságát bizonyítandó a szerzetes tálcán hozta a király elé az egyik szemét. És nem elég ez a horror sztori, még egy szép színesre festett szobor is készült róla a szobor felett hegytetőn álló Da Fo Si templom-ban. 
Ide érkeztünk meg, ahogy a buszparkolóból felmásztunk. A templomon átvágva kijutottunk a szoborhoz, pontosabban a szobor füle mellé, mivel majdnem olyan magas, mint a domb, aminek az oldalába vágták. A feje mellett lenézve csak azt látni, ahogy a lába mellett kis, hangyaméretű emberek mászkálnak. Vállas a szentem, 24 méteres a vállmérete. Eredetileg egy épület védte, de ez a Ming dinasztia korában egy háborúban szépen eltűnt. Emiatt az idő kicsit megviselte, de néhány éve rendbe rakták, így már nem nőnek fák a vállán. 
A lábujjai mellé egy keskeny, meredek lépcsőn lehet lemászni. Ezt a sziklába vágták, amibe a szobrot is faragták annak idején. A szobor kifaragása közben a kövek természetesen a fo-lyóba hullottak, így lassan betemetődött a mederben lévő lyuk, ami az örvényeket okozta, így a Buddha csak megoldotta a problémát, ami miatt elkezdték kifaragni. A lábához leérve egé-szen törpének érzi magát az ember. A lábujján akkora a köröm, hogy pingpongozni lehetne rajta. A feje pedig már szinte a ködbe vész, mert ugye mint mindig, most is köd volt. Felnézni a nagy, háromszögű orrára egészen megterhelő, mert az ember nyaka kitörik. Hátralépni nem lehet kettőnél többet, mert ott a folyó. 
A terepet egy másik úton lehet elhagyni, mert a keskeny utak miatt egyirányúsítva van a rendszer. Ez az ösvény is a sziklafalba van vágva. Meglehetősen meredek lépcsőn kell felfelé kaptatni. Ezt Phyllis nem is bírta sokáig, megrogyott a csúcs előtt nem sokkal. A baj az volt, hogy nem reggelizett, ettől leesett a vércukra, meg a vérnyomása, ő meg esett utánuk.
Ebédelni mentünk, egy kissé ledörrent étterembe. Utána hajókázni indultunk. Beterelték a népet a buszba, azzal áthajtottunk az út túloldalán lévő hajóállomáshoz. Összesen 20 métert buszoztunk. A mai napig nem értem, hogy miért nem mentünk gyalog. Azt hiszem egy kicsit túlzásba vitték a féltésünket. 
A folyón a hajó levitt a szoborig. Innen lehetett csak látni, hogy mekkora is. A hegy oldala szinte függőlegesen zuhan a folyó vizébe. Ebbe vágtak bele egy nagy hasáb alakú lukat, ami-ben a szobor ül, hátával a hegynek támaszkodva. Kicsit jobban eltávolodva megmutatták az „alvó Buddhát” Ez maga a hegy volt, amibe a szobrot faragták. A köd miatt csak halványan látszott, hogy a hegyek egy hanyatt fekvő embert formáznak. A gondos kínaiak még egy pa-godát is emeltek a hegy tetején. Ez történetesen anatómiailag jól elhelyezett álló Buddhapöcsre emlékeztet. 
Október 30. Csütörtök
Megérkeztek a koreaiak is, nem kis késéssel. Egészen pontosan Észak-Koreából, vagy in-kább a Koreai Népi Demokratikus Köztársaságból. Négyen vannak, helyes kis Kim Ir Szen kitűzőjük is volt. Egy másik szállodában helyezték el őket. Állítólag a miénk tele van, de ezt én nem nagyon tapasztaltam. Inkább gyanakodtunk arra, hogy a rothadó kapitalistáktól szeret-ték volna elszigetelni őket. A két pasi beszélt angolul, a két nő nem. Azt hittük, hogy ők a párt által kirendelt pesztrák, de kiderült, hogy ők képviselik a biogázt, a két fickó meg a tolmács szerepét játssza. Mr. Kim elég jól beszélte a nyelvet, és szívesen érdeklődtem volna nála a koreai életről, de annyira kiborítóan idegesítő volt, hogy ilyen információkat majd inkább Vujity Tvrtkotól szerzek be.
Először egy kertészetbe mentünk, de senki nem tudta, hogy miért is. A lány aki körbeveze-tett nem beszélt angolul, viszont csak néhány hete dolgozott ott, így kínaiul se tudott sokat mondani.
Hogy legyen valami szakmai is a napban elmentünk megnézni két épülő biogáz reaktort, meg egy fertőtlenítő tankot. Vezetőink előzékenyek nylon cipővédőt osztogattak, hogy ne koszoljuk össze magunkat. A 45-ös bakancsomon úgy szakadt szét, hogy öröm volt nézni. Később, mikor hazaértem találtam még egy párral a zsákomban, de amikor meg akartam mu-tatni Gabinak, hogy mire is jó az ilyesmi, azon is átment a lábam, mint kés a vajon, pedig cipő se volt rajtam.
Ebéd közben Emerald besérült valamin, és sleppjével kivonult az étteremből. Később meg-tudtuk, hogy az fájt neki, amikor Pandey mamájának tituláltuk. Pedig többeknek feltűnt a gondoskodás, amivel válogatja a megfelelő kaját a kis indiainak, a hatalmas mongol.
Este rendeztünk egy bulit, ahol sikerült személyesen is frankón összevesznem Emeralddal. Szememre vetette, hogy én biztos úgy gondolom, hogy ő kövér és öreg. Speciel igaza van, de a lényeg mégis a mondat folytatása volt, amit nem mondott ki, mégpedig az, hogy …és te ezért nem dugtál meg. Ezen jól kiakadtam, úgyhogy felálltam és kifelé mente közöltem vele, hogy akkor „we can go to bed now!, és otthagytam. Bíztam benne, hogy megérti mire célzok.
Október 31. Péntek
Agyhalál (Ennyit találtam a naplómban)
November 1. Szombat
A nappali rész felejthető volt, el is felejtettem gyorsan. Este BRTC buli. Itt sikerült kihar-colnom magamnak a nagyobb adag bort. Ez 2 dl-t jelent. Ezzel mászkáltam az emberek közt, mikor valaki megállított.
–	Te kólát iszol? Kérdezte elhúzott orral.
–	Nem, ez bor.
Ettől teljesen ledöbbent, hogy én ekkora mennyiséget fogyasztok. (Hangsúlyoznám, hogy kettő deciliterről van szó)
Ebben a buliban derült fény életem egyik nagy rejtélyére, mégpedig az 528 ml-es sörére. Egy kínai diák is a meghívottak közt volt, így tőle megtudtam az igazságot. Nem arról van szó, hogy az a plusz két ml tenné be az ajtót a kínaiaknál, hanem arról, hogy az öt-kettő-nyolc, vagyis wu-er-ba kiejtése nagyon hasonlít arra a mondatra, hogy „gazdag leszek”. Ennek kö-szönhető például az is, hogy 10 % engedményt adnak annak a SIM kártyának az árából, ame-lyiknek a számában a négyes szerepel, ugyanis az a halál szóra hasonlít, ami elég szerencsét-len dolog. 
A parti teljes alkoholfogyasztására jellemző, hogy egy három fős magyar banda súlyosabb következmények nélkül el tudta volna pusztítani. Na, jó, nem olyan nyikhajok, mint én.
Este Tsitsike – anyakönyvezett nevén Batsetseg – alkoholos befolyásoltság hatására újra férfipartner után nézett. Szerencsés voltam – meg előrelátóan elkerültem –, így ezalkalommal nem engem nézett ki magának, hanem a filippínókat. Pontosabban Rey és Boi szobájába vette be magát, mire a szoba lakói elmenekültek, és vártak egy nyugodt helyen, mert kidobni azt azért mégsem akarták. Egy idő után megunta, és hazament a saját szobájába, ott aztán a rossznyelvek szerint behányt a szoba közepére. 
Mi meg kint ültünk a lépcsőn és beszélgettünk. Miss Long, Rey és én. Itt tudtam meg, hogy a buliban Rey is arra a sorsra jutott, mint korábban én, és Tsitsike letámadta. Ezen eléggé ki-akadt, mert erőteljes égésként élte meg, hogy mindez a BRTC vezetősége szeme láttára tör-tént. Közben ha jött valaki, akkor nekem kellett felugrálnom és elengednem. Ennek később derült csak ki a hatása, nekem csak az tűnt fel, hogy Miss Long nagyon csöndes.
November 2. Vasárnap
A késői lefekvés eredményeként sokáig aludtam, így a délelőtt elmaradt. Ebéd után elmen-tem a Renmin gongyuanba, vagyis a Nép parkba. Már egy ideje terveztem, hogy megnézem, jártam is arra, de eddig nem jutottam el, magam sem tudom, hogy miért. Nem is baj, mert így láttam a virágkiállítást. Csak krizantém volt látható, de abból aztán minden fajta. Volt hosszú, göndör virágszirmokkal, vagy olyan ami leginkább tupírozottnak tűnt, és olyan is, amelyik egy tőről növesztett vagy száz virágot. Meg rengeteg ember tolongott, hogy mindezt lássa. Nem bántam, mert úgyis az volt a célom, hogy gyanútlan kínaiakat fogok fényképezgetni. Volt választék, csak előszeretettel léptek a gép elé abban a pillanatban, mikor lenyomtam a gombot. 
Ezt egyébként megfigyeltem már sokszor, hogy az embereknek van egy olyan érzékszervük, amely a hatótávolságon belüli objektíveket érzékeli, és azt, hogy a hozzá tartozó fotós mit is szeretne lefényképezni vele. Ha ez a két információ megvan, akkor addig ténfereg, míg bele nem kerül a képbe valahogy. Kivételt képez, ha ő lenne a modell. 
Visszafelé benéztem elolvasni az e-mailjeimet, meg hogy jól felidegesítsem magam. A Ga-binak írt leveleim szépen jöttek vissza sorban, és nem tudtam, hogy ezt hogyan adjam a tudtá-ra. Még csak nem is volt online, így se tudtam megkérdezni. Ezt sem értettem, hiába néztem a leveleit, hogy elutazott-e valahova, semmi ilyesmit nem találtam. 
November 3. Hétfő
Hát kiderült, hogy nem volt otthon, de az még mindig nem, hogy megkapta-e a leveleimet, vagy sem. De úgy néz ki, hogy én sem kaptam meg mindent. Éljen a modern technika!
Ebédnél Rey felhívta a figyelmemet, arra, hogy Miss Long sántikál. 
–	Tényleg – mondom én –, de miért? 
–	Mert szombaton, mikor a lépcsőn ülve beszélgettünk, ráléptél.
–	Én?!
–	Te. De nem akarta mondani, nem akarta, hogy rosszul érezd magad miatta.
Basszus! Eltapostam egy másfél méteres nőt, és még csak fel se tűnt. Most legalább tudom, hogy miért volt olyan csöndben. Összeszorította a fogait. Ha belegondolok, hogy én bakancs-ban voltam, ő meg papucsban, hát nem sok esélye volt.
Szépen odamentem, térdre vetettem magamat és bocsánatért esedeztem. Azt mondta, hogy nem az én hibám, csak azért fáj, mert két nagy kutya megijesztette, és leugrott a biciklijéről és újra megütötte. Kérdésemre bevallotta, hogy, valóban soha nem látott még nagy kutyát Chengduban. Ennyi erővel azt is mondhatta volna, hogy tigrisek támadták meg.
Este aztán Rey elmesélte, hogy hogyan szeretett bele Miss Longba. Na, éreztem én, hogy ez csak jó lehet. Miss Longnak férje van, aki pillanatnyilag valahol Indonéziában dolgozik, Reynek is van felesége, meg gyereke is, aki történetesen a druszám.
Ez egy igazi SMS szerelem. Valahova mentek busszal, és közben csak SMS-ben beszélget-tek, hogy az emberek ne bámulják őket, mert az mindig egy látványosság, ha egy kínai lány egy idegennel beszélget, ráadásul idegen nyelven. A legszebb az, hogy a szerelem viszonzásra talált. 
A L’amour háttereként annyit, hogy házasság előtt nem nagyon van szex, elvált nő pedig nem talál magának új férjet, legalábbis Chengduban ez még így van. 
November 4. Kedd
Délelőttre megint egy kis kirándulás volt, most a panda szaporító központba. Miss Long nem jött velünk, mert fájt a lába. Egyébként mindenki tiszta cicás volt, nem tudom miért, ta-lán a napviharok?
A panda – mint az közismert – Kína egyik jelképe. Annyira, hogy reggelinél mikor a pan-dákon poénkodtunk, Ivy letolt minket, hogy ne viccelődjünk a pandákkal, mert egyeseket ez sérthet. Jól láthatóan ő volt az az egyes. Aranyos volt, hogy durcáskodott egy ilyenen, de végülis a kínai törvények szerint egy panda megöléséért halálbüntetés jár, akkor pandaburger említéséért is járhat egy lebaszás. Egyébként Emerald szobája megkapta a Pandey szaporító központ megtisztelő nevet. Ugyanis több jel utal arra, hogy Pandey itt szabadult meg a szü-zesség nyomasztó terhétől.
A panda központ egészen európai volt. A kínai állatkertekről jót nem hallottam, ahol fog-ságban tartott állatot láttam, ott a ketrec méretét az állat mérte szabta meg. Minimális anyag-felhasználással zárják ketrecbe a dögöket.
Itt viszont nem voltak rácsok, és a kifutók is elég nagyok voltak. Reggel érkeztünk, az eteté-si időben. Ilyenkor mutatnak némi aktivitást, ami annyit jelent, hogy orvosi műszerek nélkül is észlelhető néhány életjel. A nap nagy részét dögléssel töltik. Láttunk ilyen és olyan fázisban lévő óriáspandát is. Evés közben elég emberszerűen viselkednek. Ülnek, és bambuszleveleket falatozgatnak. Egyébként senki nem érti, hogy miért is ezzel táplálkoznak, ha egyszer nem tudják rendesen megemészteni. Láttunk néhány fiatal állatot is, akik éppen akkor kapták meg a napi bambuszt. Semmilyen reakciót nem váltott ki belőlük, hogy a gondozó bejött egy nya-láb bambusszal. A kis nyavajás továbbra is ott feküdt egy fából ácsolt mászókán. Egyik lába itt lógott le, a másik ott. A gondozó odament, és elkezdte leszedni, de erre se mozdult meg. Teljesen elhagyta magát, és úgy lógott a nő kezében, mint azok a plüss társai, akiket a kínaipiacon lehet kapni. Lehetett már jó húsz kilós, úgyhogy a gondozója a hóna alá nyúlva vonszolta lefelé, mint egy zsákot. Mikor lent volt végre a földön, akkor hajlandó volt végre talpra állni, és elindulni, de leginkább úgy ahogy az ember újév napján ébred reggel. Aztán láthatóan belejött.
Innen nem messze voltak az egészen fiatalok, még inkubátorban. A gondozók orvosi ruhá-ban, maszkkal mászkáltak bent, mi meg kintről néztük őket.
Aztán a vörös pandák kifutójához vittek elektromos kisbusszal. Gyalog egy lépést se, ha nem muszáj! Ők már egy kicsit többen voltak, és aktívabbak is. Emiatt nehezebb volt fényké-pezni őket.
A túra befejezése a múzeum volt. Először egy filmet néztünk meg az itt folyó munkáról. Ez érdekes volt, láthattuk, milyen gondokkal küzdenek. Például azzal, hogy ezek a dögök, annyi-ra lusták, hogy dugni se nagyon hajlandóak, ezért mesterségesen kell megtermékenyíteni őket. Ha Darwin látja ezt a lustaságot, hát egyesével végezte volna ki őket az evolúció nevében. Egyébként úgy néznek ki, hogy nem tudom elképzelni, hogy valaki képes lehet vadászni rá-juk. Ilyenek csak rajzfilmen vannak.
A múzeum rész viszont nem kellett volna. Néhány kitömött állat volt látható, de bár ne lett volna az! Vedlett, poros szörnyszülöttek. A preparátor technika abból állhatott, hogy a szeren-csétlenül járt elhunyt bőrébe annyi szalmát tapostak bele, amennyit tudtak, aztán kész. Mind-egyik amőbaszerű volt, nagy öltésekkel összevarrva a hasán. Az üvegszeme mindegyiknek guvadt kifelé. Szőrmeamőbák!
Összességében azonban nem ez volt a jellemző, rám jó benyomást tett a központ, látszott rajta, hogy mindent megtesznek a pandák szaporításáért. Egy baj van, lassan nincs hol élniük a központon kívül. Úgyhogy csináltam egy pár képet, mert tartok tőle, hogy az unokáim (ha lesznek) már nem fognak ilyen állatot látni.
Délután megint a laborban bohóckodtunk. A korábban elkezdett mérést fejeztük be, meg el-kezdtünk egy újabbat. Ennek a célja a gáztermelés mérése lett volna. Minden nap le kell(ett volna) olvasni a termelődött gáz mennyiségét. 
November 5. Szerda
Kollektív depresszióban vettünk részt. Ez nagyrészt azt hiszem annak köszönhető, hogy az elmúlt hetekben elbúcsúztunk a Naptól, és nem is láttuk többet.
Közben nagy volt a szerelem Rey és Miss Long között. Napi 3-400 SMS-t váltanak. Rey egyébként nagyon hálás nekem, mert kiderült, hogy Miss Long egy csontja elrepedt, így ágy-ban kell maradnia, hogy közben segítse itteni életünket, hát nem jár haza, hanem a szállodába költözött. Így egész könnyű volt meglátogatni. Elég sokat lógtunk is a szobájában. Rey meg nagy örömmel hordta a párnákat a háta mögé. Az esti iszogatás is ide helyeződött át.
A nagy szerelemről egyébként csak én tudok, sőt szinte még én se.
November 6. Csütörtök
A reggel teljesen normálisnak tűnik, még az e-maileket is megkapom, mindenki nyugodtnak tűnik, aztán egyszer csak Tsitsike feláll és sírva kirohan az óráról. Ezt aztán senki nem érti.
Délben megérdeklődjük Emeraldtól, hogy mi a fene volt ez. Állítása szerint azért borult ki, mert szerelmes lett Reybe, aki nem viszonozza érzelmeit, és ezért be is vette az összes Eleniumot, amit talált. Valóban ott aludt a szobában, csak az volt a meglepő, hogy felébredt. Szépen mindenki kivonult a szobából, így rám maradt a pszichológus feladata. Finoman kér-deztem, hogy mi a fasz volt ez, gondolván, hogy itt ül előttem valaki, aki most akart öngyil-kos lenni. A beszélgetés eléggé nehezen haladt. Először azt hittem, hogy a Tsitsike nyelvtudá-sának köszönhetően, de nem. Nem a nyelv miatt nem értette miről beszélek, hanem azért, mert nem az történt, amit Emerald előadott. Egy szem altatót vett be, és csak azért sírt, mert soha életében nem töltött egy hétnél többet távol a családjától, és nehezen viselte a honvágyat. Amikor elmeséltem mit mondott Emerald, hangosan röhögött, hogy ő ugyan Reyjel soha. Bár ez a soha azért kétségbe vonható, tekintve az előző szombatot, meg azt, hogy volt köztük már egy dugás, valamikor a legelején.
November 7. Péntek
Erről a napról sem maradt fent semmi a memóriámban, de a naplóban sem.
November 8. Szombat
Mivel a nap csak nem akart sütni, hát kénytelen voltam 400-as filmet használni. Az viszont szépen fogyott, így elhatároztam, hogy szerzek még, hiszen egy 3 milliós városban csak lehet 400-as diát kapni. Ezt az akciót erre a napra terveztem, de valami felsőbb erő nem hagyta, hogy elhagyjam a szállodát. Egyszer csak este lett, én meg nem mentem sehova.
November 9. Vasárnap
Délelőtt megint punnyadás volt, de délután erőt vettem magamon, és Boi, Derrick és Phyllis kíséretében bementem a városba. Egy ideig együtt mentünk. Ők ajándékokat akartak venni, és úgy gondolták, hogy közben biztos találok filmet. Nem sejtették, hogy mekkora fába vágtam a fejszémet. Két boltban mondták, hogy nincs, akkor már kezdték sejteni. 
Boi jade medált vett a lányának, meg Rey megbízásából szóróajándékokat az otthoni kollé-gáknak. Derrick és Phyllis is hasonló bevásárlást tervezett.
Szépen elváltunk egymástól és én elkezdtem keringeni a városban, fotósboltokra vadászva. A nap mérlege: 16:0 Chengdu javára. 16-szor hallottam, hogy mei you, azaz nincs, vagyis 16 olyan boltot találtam, ahol egyébként árusítanak filmet, csak olyat nem, amilyen nekem kelle-ne. A túra, amit levágtam lehetett vagy 8 km.
November 10. Hétfő
Reggel szokás szerint csipás szemekkel vonultunk le reggelizni az étterembe, és azt kellett látnunk, hogy a számunkra megterített asztalnál két idegen ül. Ez elé furcsa volt, mert a két étkező közül csak mi reggeliztünk ebben. Mindenki mást elhajtottak a pincérnők, hogy irány a másik, itt csak a VIP. A pincérnőink nem beszéltek semmilyen nyelvet a kínain kívül, így szépen fejlődött a kézjel rendszer. A xiao jie kifejezés már mindenkinek ismert volt. Ez erede-tileg kisasszonyt jelent, de vigyázni kell vele, mert éttermen kívül már a kurvákra használják. Szóval a xio jie hívójel után csak felemeltük a kezünket, és jeleztük, hogy mire van szükség. A mutató és középső ujj nyitogatása az evőpálcikát jelentette, de ha a sörhöz nyúltunk és hir-telen elrántottuk a kezünket, akkor értették, hogy ki kellene cserélni hidegre.
Szóval ott ült ez a két ember, és nem tudtuk mit is kezdjünk velük. Nem hajtottuk el őket, bár felmerült a lehetőség. Aztán ahogy mindenki letelepedett a szokásos helyére, elkezdődött velük a beszélgetés, és kiderült, hogy őt tartanak ma előadást nekünk, és mindenkinek a BRTC dolgozói közül. Az egyikük kínai, de Amerikában él, talán ott is született, a másik tisz-ta amcsi. 
Rajtuk kívül néhányan tartottak még előadást a csoportból, hazájuk biogáz fejlesztéseiről. Ezt a country reportot mindenkinek meg kellett tartania, bár idáig bíztam benne, hogy meg-úszom, nekem is csinálnom kelljen egyet.
A két amerikai érdekes dolgokat mondott el, de ahogy a csoporttársainkra került a sor, min-denki elhúzott a fenébe, akinek nem volt muszáj maradni. Az én előadásomat az utolsó napra kellett elkészíteni. Most legalább láttam, hogy mi is a szint. Hát, nem volt magas.
Vacsora után felfelé ballagva a lépcsőn, mintha Miss Long hangját hallottuk volna a karaoke bárból. 
Ez a műintézmény egyébként sokszor megkeserítette az éjszakáimat. Az épület U alakú volt, így a szobám ablakával szemben helyezkedett el a bejárata, ami rendszerint tárva-nyitva állt. Gyakran élvezhettem amatőr Pavarottik fültépő előadásait. Énekhangom ugyan nincs, de olyan vagyok, mint nagymamámék kutyája. Mesélte, hogy mikor gyerekkorában hegedülni tanultak a testvéreivel, akkor a kutya a hamis hangoknál bedugta a fejét a lábtörlő alá. Én idá-ig nem mentem el, de a takarót azt a fejemre húztam.
Szóval a Miss Longszerű hangot követve megtaláltuk a forrását is. Rey nem tévedett, Miss Long ült, befáslizott lábbal, és énekelte a képernyőn sorakozó lehetetlen kínai karaktereket. Vele volt az egyik BRTC-s tanár is. Rögtön invitáltak, hogy csatlakozzunk. Vettünk sört is, mert anélkül semmit. Kicsivel később megérkezett Emerald is. A nyakamat kezdte szorongat-ni, hogy mekkora mocskok vagyunk, hogy neki nem szólunk, mikor ivásról van szó. Pedig ártatlanok voltunk. Aztán szépen elkezdett beszálingózni a csoport krémje, és a zaj is egyre nagyobb lett. 
Aztán a két amerikai vendég is megérkezett az igazgató kíséretében. Eddigre elfogyott a sör, úgyhogy Reyjel levonultunk a jól bejáratott boltunkba, ahonnan a hűtött malátacuccot hord-tuk, és felhoztunk 10 üveggel. 
Szépen alakult a spontán összeröffenés, meg a hangulat is. Talán azért, mert nem voltak je-len azok, akik csak azért jöttek el az előzőkre, mert illik, és nem voltak szervezett játékos ve-télkedők, csak pia. Na, meg karaoke. Arról csak annyi, hogy kínaiul énekeltem, hogy meg-büntessem azokat, akik most szeretnének aludni. Hátha van köztük olyan, aki nekem énekelt. A kínai karaokenak két lehetséges módja van, ha az ember nem ismeri a nyelvet. Az egyik az, hogy türelemmel ül, amíg fel nem bukkan egy olyan karakter, amit ismer, és akkor azt el lehet énekelni. Esetemben ez a ren, vagyis ember volt, több nem. A másik, hogy le kell szarni a kis biszbaszokat a képernyőn és az ismert kínai szavakat belevinnyogni a mikrofonba. 
Mikor kiraktak a bárból, természetesen tovább folyt a parti valamelyik szobában.
Summa summarum, ez jó volt.
November 11. Kedd
A hajnali négykor történt lefekvés nem segítette a reggeli kelést. Mindenki elkésett. Mr Hu telefonált is a szállodába, Miss Longnak – aki a bakancsomnak köszönhetően 24 órás ügyele-tet tartott a szállodában –, hogy mi a rák van már, hol a csoport. Mikor megérkeztünk mond-tuk neki, hogy kérdezze az igazgatóját, mert ő is kivette a észét az ivászatból.
Egész nap csak abban bíztam, hogy nem fogok horkolni az órán. 
Aztán az este csodálatosan alakult. Miss Long és Rey romantikázott a szobában, úgy gon-dolták, hogy Ivy nem jön vissza 11 előtt. Ezt nem tudom honnan vették, de nem így volt. Egy-szerre értem oda vele, 10-kor. Csak azt láttam, hogy Rey nagy sebességgel átül a másik ágyra, és szemüveg nélkül hebegve-habogva magyarázza, hogy mit néztek a tv-ben. Elkezdtem csendben röhögni, közben Ivy elszelelt valahova. A helyzet egyértelmű volt, legalábbis szá-momra. Szerencse, hogy nem egy félórával később állítottunk be, mert az tényleg durva lett volna. Magyarországon az ilyesmin könnyen átsiklik mindenki, de itt más a helyzet. Ha ez kiderül, akkor Miss Long elég lehetetlen helyzetbe kerül a munkahelyén, hogy a férje mit tesz, az csak számomra nem kérdéses. Szóval a katasztrófa szélén álltunk. Helyes! Elkezdtem a problémamegoldást, mert ez láthatóan rám várt. De miért én?!
Először Ivy után loholtam, hogy megállítsam, mielőtt elmeséli valakinek, hogy mi történt. Ügyesen félreértettem, és azt hittem tud valamit, ezért elmeséltem neki, hogy mi történt és fogja be a száját, mert ha más is megtudja, akkor szar lesz több embernek is. Kiderült, hogy semmit nem sejtett, és az se esett le neki, hogy mi történt a szobában. Mindegy, másképp nem tudtam volna meg. Miközben ezt magyaráztam berobogott a szobámba Rey, vörös szemekkel, hatalmas könnyeket potyogtatva, mint egy óvodás. A szobámból hívta Miss Longot, így nem volt haszontalan Ivy kiképzése, mert legalább nem csodálkozott annyira. Szó mi szó, elég röhejesen nézett ki. A saját szobájában egyébként Boi telefonált, valamelyik nőjével cseve-gett, ezért jött hozzám.
Második napirendi pont Rey volt. Rohangált a folyosón mindenféle levéllel a kezében, olyan fejjel, mintha a kedvenc játékát összetörte volna egy gonosz Pistike. Betereltem a szo-bájába, hogy nyugodjon le. Itt aztán Boijal röhögtünk egy sort, hogy mit művel ez a szeren-csétlen. A bőgés oka az volt, hogy úgy gondolta, hogy innentől nem akarja majd látni őt az ő nagy szerelme.
Éppen ezért a hármas számú célpont Miss Long volt. Vele is beszélnem kellett, hogy hall-gassa már meg, mert különben az agyunkra megy, de erre már nem jutott idő aznap.
Kicsit belefáradtam ebbe a napba.
November 12. Szerda
Megint kirándulás volt a napirenden. Ma Dujiangyanba mentünk. Ez már nem volt újdon-ság, mert itt jártunk Imrével is. De nem bántam. 
A szokásos busszal, a szokásos sofőrrel mentünk. Természetesen a buszban is van egy karaoke szett, mert a karaoke olyan, mint a tea, nem lehet sokáig életben maradni nélküle. Egyszer az is előfordult, hogy vezetés közben egy kicsit énekelt nekünk a sofőr a monitorról, de villámgyorsan leállították, hogy jobb lesz, ha a vezetésre összpontosít, mert a kínai közle-kedési morál nem biztosítja azt, hogy az autópályán nem jön szembe biciklis.
A busz ott rakott le minket, ahol Imrével befejeztük, így nem kellett hegyet mászni, hanem lefelé sétáltunk. Kicsit körbefotóztam a társaság azon tagjait, akiket erre méltónak találtam, mert rájöttem, hogy csak róluk nincs egyetlen kép se. Így legalább van Reyről egy olyan ké-pem, amin szép piros a szeme, és nem a vakutól.
A függőhídhoz érve nem meglepő módon a csoport lengetni kezdte, amitől James teljesen beparázott. Belém kapaszkodott, és úgy jött át. Egyébként nem túl veszélyes a dolog, mert vastag drótkötelek vannak a háncsfonat alatt. A következő függőhídnál James előre rohant és elsőként kelt át, mielőtt valaki belengethette volna. 
Az esti programom Miss Long volt. Sikerült gatyába ráznom a dolgot. Valami olyan vállal-kozást kellene nyitnom, ahol az ilyesmit megfizetik.
November 13. Csütörtök
Reggel eldöntöttem, hogy bassza meg a biogáz, én aludni fogok, és nem érdekel semmi. Hát ez azért nem ment olyan könnyen. Először Rey jött, aztán Ivy, hogy mi van velem, aztán a takarítónő, és telefonáltak volna még, de szerencsém volt, és véletlenül rosszul tettem vissza a telefont, így senki nem zavart.
A délutáni órára bementem, de nem volt igazán érdemes. 
Ez a nap volt a határidő. Pénteken elő kellett adnom a country reportot. Vacsora után be is mentem, hogy megírom. Hét körül nekiálltam, és nyolckor már a szállodában voltam. Igazi mestermű lett.
November 14. Péntek
Délelőtt megtartottam az előadásomat. Kevésbé volt tudományos, mint mondjuk Pandey előadása a PhD munkájáról, de kevésbé volt unalmas is, valamint volt egy nagy előnye, neve-zetesen az, hogy baromi rövid volt.
A maradék előadó is elmesélte, hogy mi van otthon, de ez se érdekelt már senkit.
Délután záróünnepséget volt. Kaptunk egy okos kis oklevelet arról, hogy itt ültünk másfél hónapot. Kaptunk hasznosabb dolgokat is. Pl. egy CD-t, az itt készült képekkel, meg egy má-sikat, amin egy kevés videofelvétel volt a kurzusról. Ez utóbbit azóta se sikerült sehol leját-szani.
Este természetesen záróbuli volt. Miss Longot is sikerült rávenni, hogy eljöjjön, a törött lába ellenére, tehát táncról nem lehetett szó.
A Great Wall nevű kínai vörösborból elég jelentős mennyiséget sikerült elfogyasztani, de erre lehetett számítani.
November 15. Szombat
A délelőttöt a felépülésre szántam. Délután a városban rohangáltam, hogy PICC biztosítást kössek. Az eldugottabb helyeken kérhetik a buszokon a biztosítást, de csak a kínait fogadják el, úgyhogy hiába van nekem magyar, az nem jó. Talán mondanom se kell, hogy nem volt nyitva a biztosító, csak azért hogy idegesítsem magam. Biztosítás nélkül ugyanis dupla árat kell fizetni a buszokért. Persze egész úton egyszer se kérték, de ezt előre nem tudhattam.
Utána rohantam vissza a BRTC-be, hogy chateljek Gabival, mert nem tudtam, hogy mikor tudok legközelebb levelet írni. Fél órát beszélgettünk, mikor felhívta a főnöke, hogy menjen be korábban, mert tolmácsolnia kell. Puck you főnök! Persze utólag megtudtam, hogy a fordí-tás két mondatra szorítkozott. 
Az este a búcsúzkodás jegyében telt egy néhány üveg sör mellett.
A második kezdet
November 16. Vasárnap
Reggel még megvártam a kaját, mert ingyen kaját nem hagyok ki. Még megpróbáltak ma-rasztalni, hogy este még lesz egy nagyon utolsó buli, és maradnom kell, de hajtatatlan marad-tam, indulni akarok. A cuccom egy részét a szálloda megőrzőjében hagytam, mert úgy gon-doltam, hogy nem lesz szükségem a biogáz jegyzeteimre, meg egy csomó mindenre. Nagyon előrelátóan hagytam egy garnitúra tiszta ruhát is, hogy mikor visszaérek visszaalakulhassak emberré a segítségükkel.
Rey mindenáron nekem akarta adni a telefonját, hogy bármikor felhívhassam Miss Longot, ha nehézségeim támadnak. Alig tudtam lebeszélni róla. Egyedül az segített, hogy csak Chengdu területén működött a kártya benne. Ez egy lökött kínai dolog. Külön kérni kell a szolgáltatónál, hogy mindenhol működjön.
Ivy kikísért a buszmegállóba, és felrakott egy helyi buszra. A sofőrnek megmondta, hogy hol rakjon ki. Jó, hogy eljött velem, mert én körbe mentem volna, amerre ismerem a dörgést, így meg pikk-pakk a Xinnamen buszpályaudvaron találtam magam. 
Hát, innentől egyedül kellett boldogulnom. Eddig mindig volt valaki a közelben, aki nem beszélt kínaiul, és nem hagyta, hogy szerencsétlenkedjek önerőből. Eszembe jutottak az útle-írások és beszámolók, amiket eddig olvastam Kínáról, és biztos voltam benne, hogy kemény küzdelem vár rám. Kicsit hosszú volt az idő, ami alatt gondolkodhattam, hogyan is lesz, ha egyedül kell majd mennem, és egész jól sikerül beparáztatnom magamat. Néhány nappal ko-rábban kértem pár barátomat, hogy írjanak valami bíztatót, hát csak annyit kaptam, hogy sen-ki nem beszél angolul, és tiszta szenvedés lesz. 
Ezekkel a gondolatokkal mentem a jegypénztárhoz, hogy próbára tegyem másfél hónap alatt felhalmozott kínaitudásomat. Emei shan, yi. Legnagyobb meglepetésemre a nő szemrebbenés nélkül nyomtatta a jegyet. Csak bíztam benne, hogy jó helyre, mert elolvasni nem tudtam mi van rajta. A jegyeket egyébként számítógéppel nyomtatják, és rajta van az is, hogy honnan hova, mikor, melyik állásról, néha még a busz rendszáma is. Ezt azonban akkor még nem tud-tam. Szépen végigjártam a kijáratokat, ahol a jegyeket ellenőrzik, gondoltam az egyiken csak kiengednek. Jól gondoltam. A buszállásokhoz egyesével van kijárat, ahol a jegyet ellenőrzik, így nincs tolongás, meg busz keresgélés, legalábbis azok közt, akik értik mi van kiírva. 
A busz 10 percen belül indult. Nem vagyok babonás, de ha az út jól kezdődik, akkor nem lehet semmi baj. Remélem ez nem jut majd eszembe, ha egyszer nem így indul valami! Kika-nyarodtunk a pályaudvarról, végig a városon, néhány ismerős hely mellett is elmentünk. Hir-telen baromi egyedül éreztem magam, és hogy jobb legyen azon kezdtem gondolkodni, hogy az otthonom 6000 km-nél közelebb van-e, vagy távolabb. Aztán ahogy elhagytuk a várost elkezdtem kifelé bámulni, és egyből jobb kedvem lett. Hiszen mázlista vagyok, hogy itt lehe-tek, és nem is akarok sehol máshol lenni. Az azért az igazsághoz tartozik, hogy soha nem for-dult meg a fejemben, hogy kihagyhatnék egy ilyen utat, ha már úgy hozta a jó dolgom, hogy itt lehetek.
Velem egy sorban egy német párocska ült, előttem két narancssárga ruhás buddhista szerze-tes. Elég abszurdnak éreztem, hogy az egyikük azzal foglalatoskodott, hogy a zötyögő buszon az előtte lévő ülés fejtámláján lévő feliratot próbálta lefényképezni, és MMS formájában el-küldeni. Felmerült bennem a kérdés, hogy lehet-e SMS-ben gyónni? (Na, nem a buddhisták-nál!)
Két óra múlva értünk Emeibe, a szent hegy lába innen még 7 km. Betársultam a németek-hez, és taxiba pattantunk. Ők csak kiruccantak Chengduból, úgyhogy a Teddy Bear Caféban elváltak útjaink. Vettek egy térképet, én meg kivettem egy szobát. Pontosabban egy ágyat egy ötágyas szobában. A szálló nagyon tiszta, és nagyon hideg. A cuccomat lepakoltam, és célta-lanul elindultam, hogy kicsit felfedezzem a környéket. Rövidesen felfedeztem a táblát, ami a legközelebbi templom felé mutatott. Gondoltam elindulok arrafelé. Közelebb volt, mint gon-doltam. Ez a templom a Baoguo Si nevet viselte, vagyis Szolgáld hazádat templom. Eredeti-leg úgy gondoltam, hogy csak másnap kezdem a nézelődést, de végülis miért ne nézném meg. Valamikor a XVI-XVII. században alpították a kolostort, és 1703-ban építették újjá. Azóta biztosan történt néhány újítás, mert az egyik épületben tv szólt. Egy szerzetesnek is kell vala-mi szórakozás, nem lehet állandóan csak imádkozni!
Innen a Fuhu kolostor felé indultam, ha már így belejöttem a templomok látogatásába. Az ösvényen egy kisebb kínai csapat mellett mentem el. Mint majd minden kínai ők is rámkö-szöntek nagy örömükben, hogy idegent látnak, én meg válaszoltam, hogy ni hao, vagyis hello. Ennek még jobban örültek. Az egyikük beszélt angolul, vele kezdtem el beszélgetni. Chengdui, de a fiával eljöttek meglátogatni az itteni barátait, és most ők is a Fuhu templomba tartanak, mert ha itt jár mindig eljön meggyújtani néhány füstölőt. A templomba érve vettek is néhányat. Végigvezetett, és el is mondta, hogy mit hogyan kell csinálni. Megmutatta, hogyan kell letérdelni és leborulni háromszor a Buddhaszobor előtt, hogyan kell tartani a füstölőt. Megtudtam azt, is, hogy az oltár mellett mit azok a kúpos valamik, amin rengeteg kis ablak van, mindegyik mögött egy parányi arany Buddha. Némi pénzért kis cetlire felírják az ember nevét, és berakják az egyik ilyen ablakba, a szobrocska alá. Aztán minden reggel a szerzete-sek imádkoznak azokért, akiknek a neve itt el van helyezve. A nőt egyébként Tracynek hív-ták, mivel neki is volt angol neve. Bizalmasan elárulta, hogy Chengduban ez a cédulás dolog sokkal drágább, úgyhogy jobban megéri, ha itt imádkoznak az emberért. 
Egyébként érdekes, hogy magyar ember létemre előbb ültem tevén, mint lovon, és előbb bo-rultam le Buddha színe előtt, minthogy keresztvíz érte volna a fejemet. Utóbbi még várat ma-gára. Majd talán, ha eljutok a Vatikánba, persze a Jordán folyónak nagyobb az esélye.
Aztán meglátogattuk az arhatok csarnokát. Hasonlóan a Xinduban látott templomhoz, itt is volt egy nagy terem, tele szobrokkal. Mindegyik más tulajdonságokkal rendelkezik. Itt végre azt is megtudtam, hogy Xinduban miért számolgatták az emberek a szobrokat, és miért van-nak azok besorszámozva. Azt hittem azt számolják, hogy megvan-e mind, de nem, Tracy fel-világosított, hogy itt kiválaszthatom a saját Buddhámat. Ki kell választani a számomra szim-patikust, és tőle kezdve számolni a szobrokat, amelyikre aztán az életkorom jut, az az enyém.
Rögtön kiszúrtam magamnak egy hosszú szakállút és elkezdtem a számolgatást. A Huszon-hatodiknál megálltam. Duplán jó, hogy nem vagyok 77 éves. Tracy nagyon lelkes volt, hogy milyen jó Buddhám van. Dobtam be neki némi aprót, hátha tud még segíteni nekem a jövő-ben. A kijáratnál meg lehet venni a kártyát, amin a saját Buddhán képe és a hozzá társított tulajdonságok és egyebek vannak leírva. Na, ezt is megvettem, támogassuk a templomot. Ki-derült, hogy a Buddhám szerint jó lehetek a sportban és a tanulásban is. Ezt azt hiszem bele-írom az önéletrajzomba, valamint nevezek az olimpiára. 
A kártyát a templomon kívül egyébként senki nem tudta elolvasni, mert olyan karakterekkel íródott, amit ma már nem használ senkit. Érdekes problémákat vet fel a kínai írás. Mi el tud-juk olvasni a több száz éves magyar szöveget is, csak egy kicsit nehézkes a megértése. Ők nem. Viszont akkor is megértik egymást, ha szóban gyakorlatilag más nyelet beszélnek. Még egy kínai és egy japán is tud írásban kommunikálni bizonyos korlátok között.
A templomból visszafelé meghívtak ebédre. Teljesen le voltak nyűgözve, hogy milyen jól tudok pálcikával enni. Felemeltem a tányéromat, hogy lássák mit műveltem a terítővel körü-lötte. Annak is nagyon örültek, hogy ízlik a kaja, rögtön halálra akartak etetni.
Az étterem előtt elváltunk. Ők busszal mentek le, én sétáltam, és rágyújtottam közben. A kínai cigik elég érdekesek. Egy közös jellemzőjük van: a leggyengébb is annyi nikotint tar-talmaz, mint amennyi kátrányt egy otthoni. 
A faluba visszaérve beültem a Teddy Bearbe, hogy megírjam a naplómat, de nem ment. Először egy kínai sráccal beszélgettem, aki ide jár nyelvet gyakorolni, aztán jött egy szingapú-ri, egy svéd, aztán még egy, és egy kanadai is. Késő estig beszélgettünk.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

Goyo gratulálok, a fórum átment a teszten. Kibírta, hogy becopyztam kb. 60 oldalt.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

:angry: Goyo visszavonva, csak a fele ment át.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

November 17. Hétfő
Reggel előbb ébredtem, mint a vekker, fel is keltem. Összepakoltam a cuccaimat és levonul-tam a portára. Felvertem a békésen szendergő portást, és beraktam a szobájába a nagy háti-zsákot. Csak egy túlélőkészletet vittem magammal. Ebben volt a hálózsák és a sál-sapka szett is. Nem tudtam, mennyi ideig fog tartani a túra, de azt már előző nap eldöntöttem, hogy nem vagyok hajlandó felfelé mászni, inkább egy reverz hegymászást hajtok végre, és busszal me-gyek fel, gyalog le.
A buszállomás a szomszédban volt, nem kellett sokat keresni. Elég sokan vártak már buszra, de mint külföldi, én külön elbírálásban részesültem, és felültettek a legközelebb indulóra. 
Az út majdnem két órán át tartott, közben megálltunk jegyet venni, mert csak úgy lehet fel-menni a hegyre, ha az ember leperkál egy – kínai viszonylatban – elég jelentős összeget. Ezért azonban a jegyre nyomtatják a tulajdonosa képét. Erre nem tudom miért van szükség, de megcsináltattam én is, ingyen van, jól jöhet még alapon.
A parkolóban, ahol megálltunk, már olyan tömény volt a köd, hogy 20 méternél nem lehe-tett messzebb látni. Ez gyakorlatilag lehetetlenné tette, hogy magam döntsem el merre indul-jak, tehát követtem a tömeget. Közben megláttam a hegy legendás vámszedőit, a majmokat.
Ezekről már elég sokat olvastam, az útikönyvben és a Teddy Bearben is. Ott ugyanis az uta-zók a falra írták fel az élményeiket. Szóval ezek a dögök azzal foglalkoznak, hogy elszedik mindenkinek a kajáját. Nekem ugyan ilyesmi nem volt a tulajdonomban, de vajon ezt ők tud-ják-e? Akinél láthatóan van ehető dolog, az aztán addig nem megy sehova, amíg át nem adta. A kínai mondás is úgy tartja, hogy „Ha egy majom van az útban, akkor tízezer ember sem tud ott átkelni.” Az útikönyv még hozzáteszi, hogy „igazabb, mint gondolnád”. 
Tehát haladtam szépen lassan ezek felé a vérmajmok felé. Úgy keltem át köztük, hogy a magyar határőrség rögtön lekapcsolt volna, hogy biztos csempészek, ilyen beszari arccal. Ilyenkor szokták azt nyilatkozni, hogy az illető feltűnően zavartan viselkedett. Szerencsére ezek itt nem voltak ennyire rutinosak, vagy mégiscsak a BKV-s gyakorlatom győzött.
Másztam felfelé a lépcsőkön, minden nyirkos volt, vagy inkább vizes. Sejeteni se lehetett, hogy merre van a nap. A tömeg egyre ritkább volt, talán annak köszönhetően, hogy sorban előztem le a láncdohányos kínaiakat. Aztán egy templomhoz érve egyszer csak elfogyott az út. A tábla mutatta, hogy arra, de nem láttam semmi útnak, ösvénynek látszó dolgot. Egy ide-ig forgolódtam, aztán megkérdeztem két fiatal srácot. Ez úgy történt, hogy az up-up ismétel-getését kiegészítettem a non-verbális felfelé mutogatással, és megpróbáltam kérdő pofát vág-ni. Mivel nem voltak analfabéták, mint én, hát mutatták az utat. A templom mellett kellett elmenni, és befordulni mögé. Erre a verzióra azért nem gondoltam, mert a templom a hegyol-dalba épült és mögötte egy támfal volt. Mikor közelebb értünk akkor persze láthatóvá vált, hogy van ott még egy fél méter, ahol el lehet sunnyogni. 
Innentől kezdődött a mászás. Továbbra is kiépített ösvény volt, de nem olyan, mint eddig. Már nem szakították meg vízszintes részek a lépcsőt, ami irgalmatlan meredek volt. Lihegtem csak embereim után, akik néha megálltak megvárni. Ilyenkor azért hallottam, hogy ők se úgy veszik a levegőt, ahogy normális ember tenné. Megszámoltam a pulzusomat, 180 volt pihenés közben. elég nehéz volt számolni, mert zavart a tüdőm sípolása. Arról tökéletesen megfeled-keztem, hogy azért elég magasan voltunk ekkor már, tehát a zokszigént se tudtam beszívni olyan intenzíven. Aki hegymászó, az biztos röhög rajtam, de abban a pillanatban éppen éle-tem legmagasabb helyén tartózkodtam.
Egyik mászótársam katona volt, de ezt csak az egyenruhájából, meg a fején virító tányér-sapkából tudtam, mert a kommunikáció az jelentősen korlátozott volt. Meghívtam őket egy üdítőre az egyik útba eső büfébe, addig is pihentünk.
Közben, ahogy haladtunk felfelé, egyre hidegebb lett. Két óra nyelvlógató lihegés után fel-értünk a csúcsra. Ez ugyan nem a 3099 méteres, csak 3077, de nekem ez is pont jó volt. 
A fák ágaira ráfagyott a köd, amin megcsillant a napfény azokban a ritka percekben, mikor sikerült neki átsütni egy-egy lyukon. A felhők csak úgy húztak körülöttünk. Gyorsan fel is vettem az összes meleg dolgot, amit hoztam magammal. Ha szerencsés az ember, akkor a felhők felett elláthat, és ilyenkor csodálatos a napkelte. A hegy tetején egy templom áll. A ködben alig-alig látszott, így nagyon misztikus volt. Bementünk, de nem volt különösebben érdekes, nem is egy régi épület. A neve Jinding Si, vagyis Arany csúcs templom. A csúcs a templomról, a templom meg a csúcsról kapta a nevét. Eredetileg a templomot bronz cserepek fedték, innen a név. Ha valamennyire tiszta az idő, akkor látható, hogy egy szakadék szélére építették. Akkor viszont hiába meresztgettem a szemem, nem láttam lejjebb 20 méternél, pe-dig volt még lefelé vagy 2000.
Rövidesen elindultunk lefelé. Lényegesen könnyebben ment, mint felfelé. Betértünk egy kis kifőzdébe, és megebédeltünk. Sehogy sem akarták hagyni, hogy fizessek, de még azt se, hogy a sajátomért. 
Lassan leértünk a buszmegállóig. Ők busszal mentek le, én gyalog folytattam. Egy darabig az úton kellett menni, aztán az ösvény lefordult az erdőbe. Biztos ami biztos megkérdeztem, hogy erre kell-e menni, de a párocska nem tudta, annak ellenére, hogy lefelé tartottak ők is. Mindegy, mentek tovább az úton, én meg lefordultam, de rövidesen loholtak utánam, hogy velem tartanának, ha nem bánom. A srác kicsit beszélt angolul, így annyit sikerült kideríte-nem, hogy egyetemisták. 
Néhány méter után már nem volt olyan jó lefelé menni. A lépcső meredek volt, és csúszós. A köd miatt a szélén, ahol nem taposták olyan gyakran, még valami algaszerűség is tenyé-szett. Néha a frászt hoztam útitársaimra, mikor meg-megcsúsztam, és valami leírhatatlan ba-lett mozdulattal nyertem vissza egyensúlyomat. Ilyenkor én is beszartam, mert előttem semmi nem volt, csak a nyílegyenes lépcső, ami 50-55 fokkal lejtett, és a vége teljesen eltűnt a köd-ben. Ettől az volt az érzésem, hogy így folytatódik a végtelenségig, tehát ha legurulok, akkor kilométereket fogok pattogni lefelé a lépcsőkön, ami tekintve, hogy kőből voltak nem látszott egy jó alternatívának. Ja, és hogy még jobb legyen, a 45-ös bakancsom nem nagyon fért el a lépcsőfokokon, ezért csak a sarkonjárás működött.
Az Elefántmosó medencénél megálltunk egy teára. Medencét nem láttam egy darabot sem, csak a szentélyt. A legenda szerint Pu Xian itt mosta meg elefántját. Hogy ki az a Pu Xian, arról fogalmam nincs. Mindegy, tudhatjuk róla, hogy rendesen karbantartotta járművét. Ele-fánt nincs erre, csak majom, de azokkal se találkoztunk szerencsére. Csak a figyelmeztető táblákat láttuk, hogy vigyázzunk a vad majmokkal.
Ahogy üldögéltünk, szépen gőzölgött mindhármunk háta. Ahogy tovább mentünk, összefu-tottunk a szingapúri sráccal, miközben ő felfelé mászott. Semmi bíztatót nem tudtam neki mondani. Már nekem is fájt a térdem és a csípőm a folyamatos lefelé döngetéstől. Kicsit ké-sőbb két zarándok jött, vagy inkább csúszott felfelé. Minden harmadik lépés után leborultak a földre, és megérintették a homlokukkal. Tibeti útifilmekben láttam eddig csak ilyet. A testük hosszával mérik ki az utat a szent helyig. A homlokuk tiszta sár volt, és ha jól láttam, akkor már ki is sebesedett. Nemsokára megpihentünk egy templom előtt. Mikor tovább indultunk, egy teherhordó jött szembe, a hátán egy méretes kőtáblát cipelt felfelé. Pár perc múlva üresjá-ratban kocogott el mellettünk. Égett a pofám, hogy én meg lefelé menet izzadok, mint egy ló. Aztán még egyszer megálltunk mert útitársaim közül a fiúnak egy kicsit melege volt. A hajá-ról már régóta csöpögött az izzadtság, így eldöntötte, hogy levesz valamit. Kiderült, hogy há-rom nadrág volt rajta, de még ez alá is vett egy jégeralsót. Nem csoda, hogy izzadt!
A Wannian Sihez érve már elment minden vágyam, hogy a kultúrát lássam. Továbbmentünk a buszmegállóba. Utólag megpróbáltam összeadni, hogy hány kilométert tettem meg, de ahány forrás, annyi eredmény. Az egyik szerint kb. 38 km volt, az viszont biztos, hogy 3077 méterről lejöttem 700-ra. Ez úgy 800 emelettel egyenértékű. Ez olyan, mintha otthon 200-szor leszaladnék kenyérért. Na jó, annyi, hogy mindig csak le, de soha nem vinném fel azt a rohadt kenyeret.
A busz visszavitt a faluba, nem volt szükségem a hálózsákra, de legalább cipeltem. Beestem a Teddy Bear Cafeba, és ettem valamit, meg utána küldtem egy sört, ami nagyon jól esett. Utána irány a zuhany, mert még a kabátomat is átizzadtam. Gore-tex rulez! 
Ilyen felfrissülés után visszamentem a Teddy Bearbe egy kis dumálásra.
November 18. Kedd
Reggel húzódott a vádlim, és a térdem is reklamált, nem akarta, hogy menjek. Egyébként egész jól megúsztam. Arra számítottam, hogy lépni nem tudok majd.
Együtt keltem fel Andash-sal, a svéd sráccal, aki szintén a szobában aludt. A legolcsóbb megoldás mindig a dorm, ezért egy négyágyas szobában aludtam, három idegennel. Andash volt az, akivel az előző két este beszélgettem. Lementünk a Teddy Bearbe reggelizni. A szálló tulajdonképpen ugyanaz a cég, csak egy sarokkal arrébb van.
A palacsinta után ő hegyet mászni indult, én Lijiangba. A térképen nem látszik túl messzi városnak. 
Bebuszoztam a városba, aztán ki a vasútállomásra. Szépen eltelt az idő, már tíz óra volt, de nem is baj, mert a pénztárnál sikerült megtudnom, hogy az első vonat 15:59-kor indul csak. Az klassz, van hat órám. A városban nincs semmi, nem érdemes akárhova is elmászkálni, pláne nem a nagy hátizsákkal. Szépen leültem a váróteremben, és arra használtam, amire ter-vezték. 
Itt nincs az az anarchia, mint otthon, hogy mindenki oda megy, ahova akar. A peronra csak a vonat érkezése előtt engedik ki az utasokat, a jegyek ellenőrzése után.
Üldögéltem, olvastam az útikönyvet, hallgattam ahogy az óra egymás útán üti el a tizen-egyet, tizenkettőt … aztán a hármat is, és már ott is volt az indulás időpontja. Felmálháztam, és a többi utassal együtt beálltam a sorba. Mellettem állt egy amerikai fickó, de nem sokat beszélgethettünk, mert ahogy beléptünk a kapun, el kellett válnunk, máshova szólt a jegye. A vonat még sehol nem volt, de a vasutas kisasszonyok mindenkit sorba rendeztek a helyjegye szerint. És valóban, mikor megállt a vonat, az ajtó ott volt a sor elejénél. Minden ajtónál egy vasutas lent, egy fent, és terelték befelé a népet. Amíg várakoztam, úgy gondoltam, hogy majd bámulom a tájat, esetleg olvasgatok egy kicsit, de a felszállásra várakozó tömeg láttán egy kicsit elbizonytalanodtam. Aztán mikor sikerült felverekednem magam, akkor biztos lettem benne, hogy helyjegy ide, helyjegy oda, én itt nem fogok ülni. A baj csak az volt, hogy köz-ben utánanéztem, hogy mennyi is lesz az utazási idő, és nagyon úgy nézett ki, hogy 10 óra. Megkérdeztem a kalauzt és ő is azt mutogatta. Na, gondoltam, most kiderül, hogy tudok-e ennyit állni.
Az első két óra eltelt. Aztán a kaller már nagyon erősködött, hogy menjek át a másik kocsi-ba, mert oda szól a jegyem. Átmentem vele, de reménytelen volt. A hely, ahova ülnöm kellett volna egy kicsit túltelített volt. A négy ülésen hatan ültek, az ölükben még két ember, az ülé-sek között lévő asztalon pedig a tetőig halmozva a motyó. Mutogattam, a kalauznőnek, hogy hagyja a fenébe az egészet. Gondoltam, ha én ezeket felállítom, akkor csendben meglincsel-nek, de amúgy se tudtam volna odáig átverekedni magamat a tömegen. Annyi előnye volt az akciónak, hogy sikerült felrakni a hátizsákomat a csomagtartóra. Rövidesen megjelent a kala-uz egy kisszékkel. Szétnyitható, 20 cm magas alkalmatosság volt, és nekem szánta kárpótlá-sul. Hát, több mint a semmi, így leültem a lábak közé. Valamit még magyarázott, de nem ér-tettem belőle egy hangot se, úgyhogy elment. Pár perc múlva újra megjelent egy cédulával, amire valaki felírta a mondandóját angolul. Ez állt rajta: Panzhihua hair give me. – Panzhihua haj ad nekem. A Panzhihuát értettem, ott kellett leszállnom, hogy Lijiang felé továbbmenjek busszal. De mit akarhat a hajammal? Hát nekem is alig van, és még adjak is neki? Sorban futottak át a gondolatok a fejemen, hogy mit lehet hajjal csinálni, mikor észrevettem, hogy a kisszékre mutogat. Óóó! Hát nem hair, hanem chair! Így már érthető, nem hajat akart, hanem a széket, csak egy c betű maradt le. Megnyugtattam, hogy nem viszem magammal a kincstári hokedlit.
Lassan a mellettem ülőkkel is összebarátkoztam, amennyire a nyelvi korlátok engedték. Megkínáltak egy kis főt tojással, meg piával is, bár ez utóbbival óvatosan bántam, nem akar-tam elbutulni, hiszen egész nap nem ettem, akkor meg üt a tömény. 
Az utazás közben öt percenként fel kellett állnom, mert jött valamilyen mozgóárus, akinek kellett a hely. Nem bántam annyira, mert amennyire le szerettem volna ülni az út elején, any-nyira akartam felállni, mikor megkaptam a székemet. Összesítve tehát sehogy se volt jó. Az-tán szépen eljött a nap vége is.
November 19. Szerda
Azzal, hogy az órámon eggyel előrébb ugrott a dátum, nem sok dolog változott. Ott kushad-tam a tábori hokedlin, és már elzsibbadt mindenem. Még két óra volt hátra az útból. Ezek az utolsó órák telnek a legnehezebben, ezt már megfigyeltem, és akkor se volt másképp. Aztán hajnali kettőkor csak begördültünk Panzhihuaba. Visszaszolgáltattam a kincstári hokedlit és leszálltam. De jó is volt mozogni, bár nem ment könnyen. Összesen vagy öten szálltunk itt le, pedig nem olyan kis város. A kijáratot alig találtam meg, mert ugye kimenni se lehet, csak úgy, kifelé is ellenőrzik a jegyeket. Még jó hogy az ilyesmit mindig elrakom, mert ráfaragtam volna. Ahogy kiléptem megrohantak a különböző felhajtók. Két csoportra voltak oszthatók. Az egyik banda szállást ajánlott, a másik taxit. Én az utóbbiak közül választottam, mert a buszpályaudvarra akartam menni. Lehettem volna tökös, hogy felhajtsak egy buszt, vagy ha-sonlót, de nem voltam az. Puhány módon a taxit választottam, ezt a tettemet csak azzal ma-gyarázhatom, hogy fogalmam nem volt, hogy merre is kellene elindulni, és milyen messze lehet, és térképem se volt. Szóval sikerült egy olyan embert találni, aki valamennyit beszélt angolul, neki elmagyaráztam, hogy hova akarok menni. Elvitt egy taxihoz és beültünk. Meg-lepődtem, mert nem ő volt a sofőr, és egy nő is beült még a kocsiba. Örültem, gondoltam megosztjuk a költségeket és mindenki jól jár. Elindultuk. Mi előre a taxiórán a számok meg felfelé. Figyeltem, hogy nem visznek-e körbe-körbe, de nem. Közben gyanússá vált, hogy a sofőr és a pasi haverok, és a számla teljes összegét én fogom fizetni. 30-nál kicsit elkezdtem izgulni, hogy ugyan hova megyünk. 40-nél meg is kérdeztem, hogy messze van-e még. Egyre keskenyebb utakon mentünk, mindenféle gyárak között, és ha nincs ott a nő, én biztos lettem volna benne, hogy megyünk egy elhagyatott részre, ahol agyonütnek, és viszik a cuccomat. Így, hogy ott volt, nem voltam teljesen biztos. A pasi később megnyugtatott, hogy kb. 50 Y lesz a tarifa. Hát 60 lett. Ez csak azért érdekes, mert a vonatjegyem volt 70.
Fizettem, és letelepedtem a buszpályaudvar elé, mert ilyenkor zárva van az ilyesmi. Muto-gatta a taxis, hogy ott egy hotel, de nem akartam fizetni egy pár óra alvásért. Így legalább elkönyveltem magamban, hogy sok volt a taxi, de egy szállodát megtakarítottam. Ott üldögél-tem a hátizsákomon, mellettem két összetolt székben valami gondnok aludt, és mikor felnéz-tem az égre nagyon megörültem, mert megláttam a csillagokat. Nem valami szentimentális érzés lett úrrá rajtam, csak annak örültem, hogy nem voltak felhők. Hallottam ugyan Emei Shanban, hogy Yunnanban kék az ég, de Andash-sal csak röhögtünk, hogy nem lehet igaz, mert Kínában ilyen nincs. Hat hete nem láttam az eget, és most úgy nézett ki, hogy csak a napkeltét kell megvárnom, és lesz kék ég, meg napsütés, pedig még nem is Yunnan tarto-mányban voltam, csak Sichuan szélén.
Rövidesen társaságot is kaptam. Egy kínai párocska csatlakozott hozzám. Beszélgettünk egy keveset, aztán elvonultunk kajálni valamit. Egy kifőzdében ettünk dumplingot. Ez az a bizo-nyos gőzölt tésztagombóc, ami hússal van töltve. 6 yuanból hárman bezabáltunk. Ők se hagy-ták, hogy fizessek. 
Látszik, hogy terjed a nyugati gondolkodásmód, mert ők is azt csinálták, mint sokan Euró-pában. Gyűjtöttek egy kis pénzt, és utána felmondtak, csak utazgatnak az országban. Annyi a különbség, hogy nem lépik át a határt. Persze Kína estében ez nem nagy korlátozás. 
Hatkor kinyitott a pályaudvar és megvettük a jegyeinket. Az én buszom hétkor indult Lijiangba, az övék nyolckor a Lugu tóhoz, így elbúcsúztunk. 
A nap is felkelt, és előtűnt a kék ég. Sokáig nem éveztem, mert elaludtam, mint akit agyon-vertek. Egyszer megálltunk pihenni, itt vettem egy üveg vizet, mert nagyon szomjas voltam. Életem legszörnyűbb ásványvize volt. Mentollal ízesített víz! Mintha egy rágót áztattak volna bele. 
Aztán megérkeztünk a végcélhoz, Lijiangba. Fantasztikus város, a naxi kisebbség központ-ja. Először azonban az tűnt fel, hogy milyen jó idő van, a kabátot vettem is le, és néhány mé-ter után a pulóvert is. Az óváros nem volt messze a buszpályaudvartól, és gyorsan meg is ta-láltam. Sehol egy modern épület, sehol egy neon reklám, csak a keskeny, kanyargós utcács-kák, és azok szélén a nyílt vízvezeték. Ja, meg több ezer kínai turista. Ezekkel kellett meg-küzdenem, hogy szállást találjak, meg az utcaszerkezettel. A kínai városok általában derék-szögű utcákból állnak, ez meg itt maga a káosz, de gyönyörű. Nem véletlenül lett a Világ-örökség része. A magyar útikönyvem szánt is rá vagy öt sort, abban is sikerült hibát ejteniük.
Nagyon jó szállást találtam. Egy hagyományos naxi ház, a város közepén. hiába küzdöttem, nem engedtek az árból, így kénytelen voltam a teljes árat fizetni, ami így volt vagy 40 Y. Egy helyes kis szobát kaptam, ahol minden volt csak fény nem, de az meg minek. Fáradt voltam, mégse bírtam ki, hogy ne induljak felfedezőútra.
Az itt élő naxik Yunnan tartomány sok nemzetsége közül az egyik. Az ősi társadalmuk mat-riarchális volt, de nem túl szigorú. Érdekes, hogy a szavak értelmét kibővítette, ha a női jelen-tésű toldalékot adták hozzá és kisebbítette, ha a férfiét. A férfi-nő kapcsolat elég laza volt. Nem okozott problémát, ha egy pár nem házas, a férfi bármikor meglátogathatta kedvesét, aztán hazatért. Ha gyerek született, akkor a nő nevelte fel, de anyagilag a férfi is támogatta. Egészen addig, míg a kapcsolat működött. Az öröklés is leányágon történt.
Saját nyelvük és írásuk is van. Az írásuk kb. 1000 éve fejlődött ki, és az egyetlen ma is használt hieroglif írás. A vallásuk, a Dongba, a tibeti bon vallás egy oldalhajtása. Sámánok biztosították a kapcsolatot a naxik és az égiek között.
A népviseletet a mai napig hordják, bár inkább csak a nők. A turizmus fejlődésével egyre több han kínai költözik a városba, a jó üzlet reményében.
1996-ban erős földrengés rázta meg a vidéket, és rendesen lenullázta Lijiang újvárosát, de a tradicionális épületek szépen megúszták az esetet. Erre a kormány is felfigyelt, és betonból épült házak helyett a hagyományos technológiát alkalmazva építették újjá a várost.
Ahogy a mászkáltam a keskeny utcákon, eszembe jutott, hogy nem ártana enni is végre, mert ez már régóta nem történt meg. Egyébként is nehezen vettem rá magam az evésre, mert azt igazán rossz egyedül csinálni, a turistáktól hemzsegő belvárosban meg amúgy se tartottam gazdaságosnak. Ballagtam kifelé, a kevésbé tömött részek felé, és közben ráakadtam egy né-nire, aki tésztába tekert virslit sütögetett. Rögtön be is dörgöltem kettőt. Kicsit el is égettem vele a számat, de mint azt barátom ilyen esetekben mondta: „Én nem sajnállak, a mohóságod az oka!”
Tele hassal békésen sétálgatva ráakadtam egy internet caféra, ideje volt már jelentkezni az otthoniaknál, így betértem, de inkább csak felidegesítettem magam. Az ékezetes betűk helyett kínai karaktereket láttam csak. Ez nem lenne akkora katasztrófa, de nem csak az ékezetes ka-raktereket, hanem a mellette álló mássalhangzót is belevonta az átalakításba a gép, így egy betűt se tudtam elolvasni a leveleimből, és ami rosszabb, írni se tudtam. Grrr!
Visszamentem a szállásomra egy kis pihire, mert abból is hiányom volt. Aztán céltalanul kóvályogtam az utcákon, és vártam, hogy besötétedjen, mert szerettem volna pár esti képet csinálni. Séta közben láttam egy boltot, ahol pecséteket faragtak. Már régen elhatároztam, hogy egy ilyet csináltatok Gabinak, névnapjára. Itt meg is ejtettem a boltot.
Ahogy sötét lett, még egyszer körbelőttem a várost. Pozitív volt, hogy egész diszkréten vi-lágítottak ki mindent. Sehol egy villogó futófény, vagy hasonló.
Korán lefeküdtem, mert volt mit bepótolni.
November 20. Csütörtök
A felkelés is a pótlás jegyében történt, így csak fél tizenegykor sikerült kikászálódnom az ágyból. Nem volt nehéz elaludni, mert jó sötét van a szobában. Az egyetlen gond csak az volt, hogy a falak papírvékonyak, így mindent hallottam, ami a szomszédban történt. Bár ettől aludhattam volna, mert nem volt semmi érdekes. A fűtés itt is hiányzott, de ezt takarókkal megoldottam.
Kicsit szétszórt voltam, így miután elindultam, rögtön fordultam is vissza a vízért. A csap-vizet senki nem issza meg forralás nélkül, még a helyiek sem, így, bár nem szokásom, én se tettem. Helyette a szobámba készített forróvizet töltöttem ki a poharakba, és vártam meg, amíg kihűl. Csak nem fogok drága pénzen ásványvizet venni! 
Az utam ma a Fekete Sárkány medencéhez vezetett. Valahol félúton vettem észre, hogy az útikönyvet se hoztam magammal. Ekkor már nem volt kedvem visszamenni, inkább a vadka-csagénekre bíztam magam, meg az emlékezetemre. Ahogy mentem, a beleim felől furcsa hangok érkeztek. Eszembe jutott Imréék jóslata, miszerint Kínában három hetetente fosni fo-gok, és én eddig nem tettem. Lehet, hogy eljött az időm? Aztán arra gondoltam, hogy csak néhány napja dobtam Buddhának pénzt, igazán nem hagyhat – szó szerint – szarban. Nem is tette, elmúlt a probléma, és a félelmem is. 
A tóhoz is megérkeztem. A város innen kapta egykor az ivóvíz ellátást. Az utcák mellett még most is folyik a víz a csatornákban, de már rég nem ivóvízként. A tó gyönyörű. A víz kristálytiszta, aranyhalak úsznak benne, egy tipikus soklyukú, fehér kínai híd szeli át, a hát-térben sárguló páfrányfenyők, messzebb egy havas hegycsúcs. Ha valaki lefestené, rávágnám, hogy giccs, de még fotón is necces. A valóság egészen más. 
Visszafelé megálltam enni egy lepukkant kis kifőzdében valami tésztára. Előnyben részesí-tem az ilyen helyeket, szemben azokkal, ahol csak turisták esznek, és népviseletben vannak a pincérek. Tizedéért megkapom ugyanazt, és nem érzem úgy, hogy én vagyok A KÜLFÖLDI.
Visszamentem az útikönyvemért, és teszteltem a beleimet. Buddha velem volt!
A Mu család rezidenciája volt a délutáni program. Ők a naxi nemzetség vezető voltak jó da-rabig. A palota 500 évvel ezelőtt épült, de a ’96-os földrengés elintézte, utána inkább lehet mondani, hogy újra felépítették, mint hogy helyrehozták. A palota nem egy épületből áll, mint felénk az ilyesmi, hanem, mint a templomok is, egy nagy területen elrendezett pavilonok cso-portja. Mindegyiknek megvolt a maga funkciója. Ma múzeumként működnek. Az egyik épü-letben például egy fiatal naxi lány szobája van berendezve. Mikor beléptem, az egyik múzeu-mi gondnok éppen a takarítgatta a kiállítási tárgyakat. Történetesen egy fiatal nő volt, népvi-seletben. Mintha visszaléptem volna az időben. Sajnos nem hagyta, hogy lefényképezzem. 
Egy másik épületben kalligráfiák voltak kiállítva, de ez engem annyira nem hatott meg, mert az én szememben mind egyformának tűnt.
Megint máshol zenekar játszott hagyományos hangszereken, hagyományos zenét. Sétálgat-tam még a parkban, és a különböző pavilonokban. Nem aprózták az építkezést, szép kis terü-letet belaktak.
Innen a az új- és óvárost elválasztó dombra mentem. Itt áll a Múltba tekintő pavilon, vagyis Wanggu lou. Nem túl régi épület, a turisták számára húzták fel, de a stílusa, és építési módja megegyezik az ősivel. Négy emeletes, a legfelső szintről jó kilátás nyílik a városra. Látható, hogy az óvárosban sehol egy modern stílusú ház, és sehol egy derékszög az utcák rendszeré-ben, vagy inkább rendszertelenségében. Mindenfelé csak a szürke tetőcserepek, az össze-vissza nőtt házak tetején.
Ezután időmet a főtéren üldögélve töltöttem. Tervezgettem, hogyan tovább, néztem a turis-táknak táncoló öregasszonyokat. Nem egészen értem miért csinálják, mert itt nincsen kalapolás. Lehet, hogy csak örömből? Biztos létezik még ilyen is a világban!
Aztán egy egyetemista srác szólított meg. Interjút készített velem eddigi utamról, mert az iskolában ezt a feladatot kapták, valami felmérés részeként. Elbeszélgettünk, aztán mennie kellett a dolga után.
Sétálgattam, vacsoraként banánt ettem, aztán visszavonultam.
November 21. Péntek
Reggel nyolckor csörgött a vekker, le is nyomtam, és áttekertem kilencre. Ez már régi jó szokásom. Az éjszaka nem telt valami jól, nem tudom miért.
Szóval kilenckor kezdtem el feltápászkodni, és pakolni. Az utam a buszpályaudvarra veze-tett. A mai cél Zhongdian. Megvettem a jegyet, és örömmel láttam, hogy nem fogok éhen halni a kilenc órás buszozás alatt, mert van idő egy gyors reggelire. A buszpályaudvarok mel-lett mindig van kajálda is, ahol ezt meg is ejtettem.
A buszon rajtam kívül két turista volt még, egy pár Hollandiából. Elbeszélgettünk egy ki-csit, ők a Tiger Leaping szakadékba tartottak, túrázni. Én is beterveztem ezt a túrát, mert szép helyeken vezet, de az Emei Shan lemászása után úgy döntöttem, örülök, hogy tudok járni, nem kell nekem újabb gyalogtúra. Rövidesen elhajtottak, hogy rossz helyen ülök, nem oda szólt a jegyem. Se előtte, se utána nem fordult elő, hogy valaki adott volna jegyen szereplő számokra. 
Az út hosszú volt, és meglehetősen zötyögős, mert éppen felújították, kiszélesítették. A munka – megfigyelésem szerint – leginkább abból állt, hogy a hegyből egy kicsit lefaragtak, hogy elférjen egy szélesebb út, amivel azt érték el, hogy a meredekebbé vált hegyoldal állan-dóan megcsúszott, és eltemette az épülő utat. Ezeket a szakaszokat letakarították, hogy helyet adjanak egy újabb földcsuszamlásnak. Az épülő úton haladt a teljes forgalom, mert a hegyek-ben nem lehet csak úgy megkerülni az építkezést. Rettenetes por volt, minden növény, épület, vagy akármi ami egy napig mozdulatlanul képes maradni, ugyanazt a barnásszürke porszínt vette fel. 
Aztán elhagytuk ezt a szakaszt. Egyszer megálltunk, hogy utasokat vegyünk fel. Olyan ru-hában szállt fel egy nő, hogy azt hittem, valami útifilmben vagyok. A fején hatalmas fejdísz, leginkább mintha egy rajztábla lett volna a kendője alatt, a fülében meg vállig érő fülbevaló. Igazából nem is a fülébe volt akasztva, hanem a hajába. Gondolom így kényelmesebb. Egy pillanatig azt hittem a helyi néptánckör tagja, de a karjában hozta a gyerekét is, aztán felszállt a férje is, kevésbé impozáns öltönyben.
Végül megérkeztünk a Zhongdianba, Tibet kapujába. Innen nyugatra terül el Tibet. A hiva-talos határ csak egy ugrás innen, ami az útviszonyokat és a kínai arányokat tekintve ugrás, mert busszal öt óra zötyögést jelent. A helyi lakosság nagy százaléka már itt is tibeti. A fel-iratok nem csak kínai karakterekkel szerepelnek, hanem a tibeti írással is, bár nekem mindket-tő kínai.
Amikor leszálltam a buszról, akkor láttam, hogy a hollandok ugyan leszálltak korábban, de így is maradt külföldi a buszon. Egy kis ember nagy hátizsákkal. Beszélgetni kezdtünk, aztán együtt indultunk szállást keresni. Stefanonak hívták a srácot, Olaszországból jött, és nagyon mulatságosan nézett ki. Nem volt magasabb 160 cm-nél, jól beleillet ilyen szempontból a kör-nyezetbe, de igazán az volt röhejes, mikor a hátára vette a saját testtömegénél jelentősen na-gyobb hátizsákját. Ilyenkor olyan pózt kellett felvennie, mint egy síugrónak, hogy ne essen hanyatt a súlytól. Hogy vinni hogyan tudta, azt nem nagyon értem. A város 3200 méter maga-san fekszik, így oxigénben sem dúskál, szóval jó sport lehetett számára a cipekedés. Nekem se volt könnyű.
A szálláskeresés nem ment túl könnyen, mert fogalmunk sem volt, hogy hol is rakott ki a busz. Az első szállásnak látszó helyen érdeklődtünk, és útbaigazítást nem, de szobát adtak, bár gyanús volt, hogy nem ott jártunk, ahol a térkép alapján gondoltuk. Fűtés itt se volt, de ekkor még nem éreztük annyira hiányát, mert csak a cuccokat dobtuk le, és indultunk valami éle-lemforrás után nézni. Kis séta után beültünk egy helyre. A néni nagyon lelkes volt, még fűtést is hozott. Az asztalunk mellé tolt egy lavór faszénparazsat. Itt találkoztam először ezzel a megoldással. Étvágyam nem sok volt, az okosok szerint a magasság miatt. Hittem nekik, és magamba diktáltam a kaját, nehezen ment.
Innen a város kolostorához, a Ganden Sumtseling Gompához indultunk. A buszmegállóban vártuk becsülettel, hogy jöjjön a 3-as busz, de csak nem akart megérkezni. Aztán elindultunk gyalog. A kereszteződéshez érve végre jött egy busz, de teljesen más irányból, mint a térkép szerint kellett volna. Kezdtük sejteni, hogy tényleg teljesen máshol vagyunk, mint gondoljuk, de hol? Valahogy csak felültünk egy olyan buszra, ami a kolostorhoz vitt. 
A busz a szokásos volt, csak nem távolsági, hanem helyi üzemmódban. Tízegynéhány sze-mélyes roncs. Az ajtót a sofőr madzaggal nyitotta, és gumikötél zárta valaha. A madzag az működik, de a gumi annyira elernyedt, hogy helyette nagy gázzal indult, ettől becsapódott az ajtó. Az út nem volt hosszú, összesen talán öt kilométer.
A busz megállt, és a sofőr egy kis ösvényre mutatott, hogy arra. Biztos tudja! Lekászálód-tunk és a mutatott irányba indultunk. A kolostor az út mellett álló dombon volt. Nem is lehet szimplán kolostornak hívni, mert egy egész falu van a templomegyüttes mellett, itt élnek a szerzetesek, összesen vagy hatszázan.
A házak közt másztunk fel a keskeny ösvényeken a kolostor felé. Nem ment könnyen, fúj-tattunk mindketten. Felérve nem láttunk semmi arra utalót, hogy jegyet kellene venni, pedig az útikönyv szerint kell. Mindegy, nem küzdöttünk érte. Először, egy csapat kínait követve a konyhába mentünk be. Sajnos fényképezni bent nem lehetett. A konyha gyakorlatilag egy nagy nyitott tűzhelyből állt. Fent a tetőn nem igazán kémény volt, csak egy nyílás, ami fölé egy kisebb tetőt emeltek, így a füst is kimehetett, és az eső se jött be. Mindent korom borított, ennek ellenére kellemes illat terjengett a tűzifa miatt. Azt hiszem valami borókafélével tüzel-nek, attól ilyen. Innen rögtön át lehetett menni egy szentélybe. Itt még tettem egy kísérletet, és megkérdeztem, hogy fotózhatok-e, de nem. Pedig itt se volt senki. A csoportot követve át-mentünk a szomszédos épületbe is. Az előző szentélyhez hasonló volt, de sokkal nagyobb. Az oltáron jakvajmécsesek, fényképek, szobrok. A párhuzamosan elhelyezett padsorok üresek, de amikor nincsenek turisták, akkor itt ülnek a szerzetesek. Benéztünk még egy templomba, ami üres volt. Kihasználtam a helyzetet és suttyomban csináltam egy-két képet.
Ahogy a nap lement, mi is hazaindultunk. Útba esett a buszállomás, így beugrottunk meg-nézni mikor megy reggel busz, mert Stefano ment tovább Deqinbe, utána visszamentünk a szállásunkra aludni. Dermesztő hideg volta a szobában. Szerencsére három ágy volt kettőnk számára, így megosztozhattunk a plusz takarókon. Nem sokat segített az ügyön.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

November 22. Szombat
Reggel Stefano és a hátizsákja leléptek, még integettem nekik a takaró alól, de nem volt merszem kijönni onnan. Tízkor véglegesen felkeltem. Megpróbáltam letörölni az ablakról a párát, hogy kinézzek, de nem sikerült, le volt fagyva. Másodszori, határozottabb próbálkozás-ra sikerült némi lukat vésnem a jégre, és azon keresztül láttam, hogy felhős az ég. Nem lett tőle túl jó kedvem, mert embereket akartam fényképezni, az meg csak teleobjektívvel megy, ahhoz meg fény, vagyis napos idő kell. 
Sál-sapka szerelésben indultam a város felé. A pocsolyákon még volt némi jég. Akármilyen magasan is voltam, megéheztem. A „városközpont” felé mentem, már ha lehet ilyenről be-szélni. Zhongdian, akármilyen szép kolostor is van itt, jóindulattal is csak egy porfészek. 
Az utamba esett a piac, nem az a turistabazár, hanem az, ahol bevásárolnak az emberek. Kapható volt ott mindenféle élelmiszer, az viszont biztos, hogy az ÁNTSZ bezáratná, felszán-taná, és a helyét behintené sóval. Egy szóval egy kisebbfajta csoda. Népviseletben az árusok, és hatalmas kosz. A helyéből egyébként sikerült megállapítanom, hogy a buszpályaudvart áthelyezték, ezért keveredtünk meg annyira Stefanoval, mikor a szállodát kerestük, és ezért nem jött azon az úton 3-as busz.
Nem messze a piactól találtam egy dumpling kifőzdét, be is tértem reggelire. A hely akkora volt, hogy megfordulni is alig lehetett, és még itt főztek is. Ettől úgy bepárásodott a szemüve-gem, hogy az orromig nem láttam. 2,5 Y-ért úgy bezabáltam, hogy utána menni is alig tud-tam.
Kicsivel arrébb volt egy másik piac, ahol nem csak élelmiszereket árultak, hanem minden egyebet is. Nem tudtam ellenállni a kísértésnek, és vettem egy tibeti trombitát. Ha másra nem, hát arra jó, hogy felébresszem vele a szomszédokat.
Az óvárosba tartottam, ami akkora, hogy inkább ófalunak kellene hívni. Közben megejtet-tem életem legnagyobb sportteljesítményét, elszívtam egy szál cigit séta közben. Alapban azért ez nem probléma, de ott hiányom volt oxigénből. Az épületek között itt se volt egyetlen új se, csak a régi favázas, zsindelytetős házak egy domb körül. Egy üres telken építkeztek, de szintén a hagyományos stílusban. A dombon egy kis kolostor állt, meg egy sokkal nagyobb imamalom. Megkerültem az egészet, hogy megtaláljam a bejáratot, aztán felballagtam a lép-csőn a bejárathoz. Kifizettem a beugrót és másztam tovább. Fent, a domb tetején egy egészen kicsi szentély állt, egyetlen szerzetessel. Annyira megörült a ritka látogatónak, hogy azonnal a kezembe nyomott egy adag füstölőt, hogy gyújtsam meg. Cserbe dobtam némi pénzt a per-selybe. Körbesétáltam az aprócska helységet, aminek a sarkában a szerzetes fekhelye volt, aztán elbúcsúztam tőle. A kilátás jó volt a dombról, körben a régi házakkal. Közelebbről is megnéztem az imamalmot, de megforgatni meg se próbáltam, mert csak beégtem volna, hogy meg se tudom mozdítani. Új építmény volt, tibeti felirattal, meg a szélén horogkeresztes sor-mintával. Ez a horogkereszt nem pont olyan, mint a Hitlerféle, és itt sokkal régebb óta hasz-nálják, csak az volt a gond, hogy nem védették le a logót, aztán a nácik lecsaptak rá.
Lemásztam, és visszafelé, a csortenhez indultam. Közben szembe jött két öregasszony, két akkora adag rőzsével a puttonyukban, hogy Munkácsynak három rőzshordója se vinné el egy fordulóra.
Kis keresgélés után meglett a csortenhez vezető ösvény is. Felmásztam, de nem éreztem túl jól magam. Először éreztem úgy, hogy nem tökéletesen biztonságos helyen vagyok. Teljesen kihalt hely volt, csak két fiatal fickó bámulta minden léptemet, én meg szépen paráztattam magam. 
A csortenen mindenhol imazászlók lengtek, többé kevésbé megtépázott állapotban, úgy, ahogy annak lennie kell. Minden lengés egy ima az égbe. Megforgattam még az imamalmo-kat, az soha nem árt. Meg is lett az eredménye, percek alatt eltűntek a felhők, nem maradt semmi, csak a ragyogó kék ég, indulhattam fotózni. Embereket fényképezni Kínában se túl egyszerű, mert nem szeretik. Ha mégis megengednék, akkor pózolás lesz csak belőle. Annyi-val egyszerűbb volt a dolog, mondjuk egy arab országhoz képest, hogy legalább akkor nem szóltak rám, hogyha másokat fényképeztem. Kifejlesztettem a technikámat. Mindenki az utca napos oldalán mászkált, mivel az árnyékban hideg volt, csak én maradtam ott, onnan lődöz-tem a népet. Ki figyeli, mi van az utca túloldalán?
Közben a húgomnak bevásároltam egy tekercs imazászlót, gondoltam ennek biztos örülni fog, mert ilyet nem árulnak a kínai piacon, ellenben a legtöbb errefelé kapható termékkel.
Dél felé beültem a Tibet Caféba egy sörre, aztán ha már ott voltam rendeltem egy adag kaját is. Nem sokkal később bejött egy srác. Mivel egyedül ültem az asztalnál, meginvitáltam. Mathieunek hívták, együtt ebédeltünk, aztán beszélgettünk egy ideig, majd elmentünk a ko-lostorba még egyszer. Új koncepcióval kezdtünk a látogatásnak: az az ajtó, amelyik nyitva van, azon be lehet menni, tehát be is megyünk.
Vagy korábban értünk oda, mint előző nap Stefanoval, vagy nem ment korábban haza jegy-szedő, de kellett vennünk jegyet. Mindegy, nem egy nagy összeg. Végigjártuk ugyanazokat a helyeket, amiket előző nap is láttam, de kicsit több időt szántunk rá. Bementünk a szomszé-dos, még épülő templomba is. A falak már ki voltak festve, mindenfelé démonokkal. Az egyik kisebb helységben még dolgoztak a festők, de nem zavarta őket, hogy ott téblábolunk. A te-rem közepén egy hatalmas bronz Buddha-szobor trónolt. Nagyjából már elkészült, de a festé-sét még el se kezdték, be volt állványozva. Felmásztunk az emeletre, a szobor arcával egy szintre. Itt se készült még el minden. A kisebb szobrok már készen voltak, de nem kerültek még a helyükre, egyelőre még lenylonozva vártak a sorukra. Halmokban álltak a szent szöve-gek, és az imamalmokba való tekercsekre írt imák. Följebb másztunk, fel egészen a tetőre. Nemrég fejezhették be, mert a sárgaréz borítás még úgy fénylett, mint az arany. Alattunk a falu, az utcákon egy-két bordó ruhás láma beszélget. Az itteniek a karmapa, vagyis a vörös sapkás szekta tagjai.
Lemásztunk, hogy megkeressük azt a termet, ahol a 108 imamalom van. Az egyik lépcsőn felmászva benéztünk az ajtó egyik résén, és láttuk, hogy megvan a hely, de nem tudunk be-menni. Csalódottan jöttünk le. Az udvaron két szerzetestől megkérdeztük – persze mutogatás-sal –, hogy fel lehet-e menni. Azt mutogatták vissza, hogy nem. Egyikük feltűnően nézte a fényképezőmet, úgyhogy megmutattam. Nagyon tetszett neki, rögtön csinált is nekem egy képet – így utólag nem is lett olyan rossz. Cserébe én is csináltam róluk. Meglepett, hogy nem tiltakoznak, hanem örülnek neki. A kattintás után kérdőn néztek rám: hol a kép? Még Chengduban láttam egy műsort erről az országrészről, és a forgatócsoporttal is hasonló dolog esett meg. A hátizsákomból kiálló trombitát is felfedezte az idősebbik, és azonnal ki is húzta, hogy belefújjon egyet. Volt olyan hangja, hogy rögtön adta is vissza, mielőtt valaki reklamál a szent hely környékén keltett hangzavarért.
Megmutattam Mathieunak a másik templomot, ahol előző nap a fényképeket csináltam. A bejáratnál három fiatal szerzetes ült a napon, egy meglehetősen profinak kinéző nő meg fotóz-ta őket. Gondoltam beszállok én is, aztán majd mutogathatom, hogy nekem is van ilyen ké-pem. A szerzetesek mutogattak, hogy menjünk csak be. A fotósnő is mondta, hogy menjünk be, bár fényképezni nem lehet. 
A belső ajtó csak egy függönnyel volt elzárva, de ez nem zavart, mert simán átláttunk felet-te. Bent a padokon sorban ültek a szerzetesek és a szent szövegeket tanulták. Monoton hangon ismételgették az évezredes tételeket az összefűzetlen lapokból álló könyvekből. Persze, ha jobban megnézte az ember ezeket, akkor feltűnt, hogy mindenki fénymásolatból tanul, de mi-ért is várnánk, hogy ősi iratokat koptassanak, ha lehet másolni. Az ajtóhoz közel ülő gyereket azonnal minket kezdtek el bámulni, ugyanúgy, mint a világ bármelyik részén, ha idegen téved az iskolába. Az se zavarta őket, mikor néha gyors pattogással megforgatta valaki a kis kézi dobot. Ránk se hallgattak, hiába mutattuk, hogy tanuljanak, ne minket nézzenek. Persze ma-gam se gondoltam komolyan, hogy ez hatásos lenne. Felmásztunk az oldalsó lépcsőn, így a fentről nézhettünk le rájuk, és minket se látott senki. 
A kijárat felé menet észrevettük, hogy van még egy ajtó, amelyiken nem mentünk be. Egy lépcső vezetett felfelé, egyenesen abba a terembe, ahol az üvegtető alatt körben sorakoztak a keresett imamalmok. körbejártunk és megforgattuk mindet, aztán egy másik lépcsőn felmen-tünk a tetőre. 
Innen nyílt egy helység, ahol húsz-harminc szerzetes tanácskozott. Éppen az ajtó felé tartot-tam, hogy „véletlenül” belessek, mikor kitódultak. Nem sokat foglalkoztak velünk. Úgy érez-tem magam, mintha visszaléptem volna néhányszáz évet. Sorba jöttek kifelé a bordó ruháik-ban, egyik karjuk teljesen meztelenül hagyva. Némelyik barátságosan felénk biccentett, aztán a lementek a lépcsőn a napi dolgaik után nézve. Itt a tetőn állt egy másik kis építmény, ami-ben egy hatalmas dob volt. A turisták már gondosan összefirkálták. Körülötte imamalmok.
Lemásztunk az épület tetejéről és úgy döntöttünk, hogy mielőtt elmennénk, még sétálunk egyet. Így találtunk rá, egy teljesen elhagyatottnak tűnő újabb templomra. Felmentünk az ol-dalsó lépcsőn, és a végén lévő ajtó mögül hangokat hallottunk. Bementünk, három szerzetes beszélgetett bent. Azonnal meginvitáltak a villanyrezsó mellé, aminél melegedtek. Kicsit kö-rülnéztünk a nyomasztó helységben, aztán leültünk. Szinte minden feketére volt festve, csak a figurák körvonalai voltak fehérek. Démonokat, kibelezett embereket, és szárítókötélre lógatott lenyúzott emberbőröket és mindenféle szörnyeket ábrázoltak a falfestmények.
A szerzetesek azonban barátságosak voltak. Tubákkal kínáltak, és megpróbáltak beszélgetni velünk. Elég nehézkesen ment, csak annyit sikerült megbeszélnünk, hogy ki hány éves, és hogy nekem hányas a lábam. Ezek azért sikerültek, mert kínai számokat tudtam, sokkal többet nem. Ők is felfedezték a trombitát, de csak megnézték, zajongani nem akartak. Egy ideig még üldögéltünk, aztán búcsút vettünk tőlük.
A domb aljában, ahonnan a busz indult, volt egy bazár, ott beszereztem egy imamalmot, mert anélkül nem mehettem haza.
Este még elmentünk Mathieu szállodájába inni egy sört. A nagy vaskályha mellé teleped-tünk, mert csak ott volt elviselhető az időjárás. Megjelent az a két srác is, akikkel Emei Shanban beszélgettem. Ők más útvonalon jöttek, a hegyek között.
A szállásom a város másik felén volt, így kellett tennem egy jó kis sétát. Meg akartam nézni a buszindulást, de már késő volt, bezárt a buszpályaudvar. Mindegy, majd reggel kiderül.
November 23. Vasárnap
Reggel hatkor csörgött a vekker. Kurva hideg volt, de felkeltem és felvettem a hasonlóan hideg nadrágomat, majd egy vetődéssel mentem is vissza a paplan alá. Kint még tök sötét volt, az ablakon masszív jégréteg volt. Fűtés természetesen semmi. A rossznyelvek szerint a tibetiek háromszor fürdenek csak. Születésükkor, házasodás előtt, és haláluk után. Ilyen időjá-rás mellett nem is igazán csodálom, ha valakinek nincs kedve fürdeni a jéghideg vízben. 
Abban a szállodában, ahol megszálltam, a vizesblokk egy oldalsó teraszról nyílt. Vagyis nem záródott. Három bokszból állt, amik közül az első kettő pottyantós budi volt, a harmadik zuhanyzó. Volt még egy csap, amiből valami csoda folytán folyt víz, mert ilyen hőmérsékle-ten jégkockáknak kellene potyogni.
Szóval szokás szerint áttekertem az órát 6:30-ra, aztán 7-re, és végül 7:30-kor fel is keltem. Összepakoltam a cuccaimat és elindultam a buszpályaudvarra. A szobám ajtajától minden nyitva volt a külvilág felé, tehát a folyosón is fagy uralkodott. A teraszon meg ilyen körülmé-nyek között egy fickó aludt, két összetolt széken, összesen két pokróccal betakarózva. Úgy látszik, hogy a helyiek az idő során hozzászoktak a klímához. Ehhez képest én két paplan és két pokróc alatt rendesen megfáztam.
A Nap is csak most kelt, így nem késtem le semmiről. A pályaudvaron már folyt az élet. Megvettem a jegyet Daliba. Még csak nyolc volt, a busz meg kilenckor indult, maradt időm kaja után nézni. Az egyik büfében vettem péksüteményt, és leültem a várakozók közé. A Nap 8:05-kor a házak fölé emelkedett. Ez is esemény. Kína egyetlen időzónában van, ami egy ilyen kicsi országból származó ember számára – mint én – furcsa meglepetéseket tud okozni. Például ez utóbbit is.
Nem sokáig unatkoztam, mert jött egy német lány, aki szintén Daliba tartott. Beszélgettünk a busz indulásáig, de mivel ő kicsit később érkezett, már csak a 9:30-as buszra kapott jegyet. Megbeszéltük, hogy az általa ajánlott szállodában összefutunk. 
A hátizsákomat a busz tetejére rakták, aminek annyira nem örültem. A sofőr láthatta ezt raj-tam, mert mutatta, hogy rak rá ponyvát. Na, jó, legyen. Nem mintha tehettem volna ellene akármit is. Az út első szakasz szép helyeken vezetett, ugyanarra, amerre jöttem, de odafelé menet nem láttam sokat, mert a függőleges hegyoldal felőli oldalon ültem a buszban. Aztán elértük az útépítést. Lassan zötykölődtünk Dali felé, egészen Qiaotouig, ahol kényszerpihenőt kellett tartanunk, mert az útra zuhant egy méretes szikladarab, azt próbálták meg elpakolni, és ezt ki kellett várni. Kihasználtam az adódó alkalmat, és vettem egy tekercs budipapírt, mert papír zsebkendő helyett ezt használtam, és már elfogyott, köszönhetően a megfázásomnak. 
Várakozás közben elbeszélgettem két másik turistával, akik szintén Daliba tartottak, de nem velünk, mert a buszunk már tele volt.
Pont egy orvosszerűség előtt álltunk. Nem igazán orvos volt a hölgyemény a pult mögött, hanem átmenet a védőnő és a természetgyógyász között. Fehér köpenyben tüsténkedett, arca előtt maszk, ahogy kell egy ilyen fertőzésveszélyes munkahelyen. Az üzlethelyiséget semmi nem választotta el az utca porától, ami jelen esetben nem csak frázis, hanem nagyon is való-ságos, és nagy mennyiségű por. Volt egy szürke rongya, azzal tartotta fenn a tisztaságot. Vé-gigtörölte a pultot, aztán a cipőjét is. Jött egy kuncsaft valami injekcióért. Egyszerűen leült egy székre, az utcától centikre, és megkapta a seggébe a szurit. Kicsit zavarban volt. 
Közben eltűntették a sziklát, mehettünk tovább. Ahányszor megálltunk, hogy valaki leszáll-jon, mindig le is kellett pakolni valamit a busz tetejéről, – például egy komplett sparhertet – ilyenkor mindenki a hátizsákomon balettezett amitől sorban rémlettek fel előttem azok a dol-gok, amik miatt nem kellett volna rálépni a cuccra.
Egyszer le is rakták a cuccomat, amit jelzésértékűnek véltem, gondoltam itt vagyunk. Meg-kérdeztem hát, hogy Dali? Bólogattak, így felkaptam a zsákot és indulni készültem. Ekkor értették meg, hogy mi volt a kérdés, és tiltakoztak, hogy még nem. A zsákom „hótmocsok” volt. A ponyva ugyanis csekély védelmet nyújtott az épülő úton felszedett por ellen. Abból viszont csak a legfinomabb frakció juthatott a ponyva alá, és ott, a huzatmentes helyen immobilizálódott, de csak azokon a felületeken, amik kontaktusba szoktak kerülni a hátam-mal. Kicsit leporoltam, és beraktam a buszba. A porolással annyit értem el, hogy a kezem is koszos lett. 
Még egy óra zötykölődés következett. Mindenér kárpótolt, mikor megláttam a város mögöt-ti hegyeket. A hegyvonulat tetején felhők buktak éppen át, úgy, mintha csak vattát terített vol-na valaki a tetejére. És a Nap éppen e mögé bukott le. 
A város legszélén raktak ki, mert a busz még ment tovább, a pár kilométerre lévő Dali City-be, ami csak pár éve vette fel ezt a flancos nevet, addig Xiaguannak hívták. Gyalog indultam a város felé. Kicsit keveregtem, de viszonylag könnyen megtaláltam a szállást. Az utolsó méte-reken csatlakozott hozzám egy felhajtó, hogy megmutatja hol van. Akkor már láttam is, de mindegy, biztos kap valami jattot. A recepción összefutottam a német lánnyal. Gyakorlatilag néhány perc eltéréssel értünk oda. 
Nagy nehezen megtaláltam a szobámat, ami kicsi volt és sötét, de csak az enyém. Lepakol-tam, és lementem zuhanyozni, mert az már nagyon rám fért. Örömmel engedtem magamra a forróvizet, mikor észrevettem, hogy a hátam mögött egy méretes elektromos ventilátort. Ki-csit féltem, hogy a szellőztetőrendszer kivégez, mert nem úgy nézett ki, mint egy szakszerűen szigetelt dolog.
A megtisztulás után vacsizni mentem. Nem sokat tököltem, beültem a szálloda éttermébe, és megkajáltam.
A hallban ingyenes internet hozzáférés volt, így nekiálltam leveleket írni, meg olvasni, így pillanatok alatt eljött a tizenegy óra, mikor kipateroltak, hogy húzzak aludni. Így is tettem. Az alvás nem ment könnyen, mert a taknyosság miatt a fülem is bedugult és levegőt se kaptam, viszont folyt az orrom. 
November 24. Hétfő
Valahogy csak elaludtam, mert a reggel ébredéssel kezdődött, bár nem voltam valami fitt. Elindultam várost nézni. Menet közben vettem valami mézes péksüteményt, amit séta közben kezdtem el csipegetni, de nem ment könnyen, mert a levegő még mindig nem járta át az or-romat. Rágás közben néha meg kellett állnom, hogy egy nagy levegőt vegyek a további élet-hez.
A San Ta Si, Három pagoda temploma felé mentem. Dali jelképe, a 4000 métert is megha-ladó hegyek lábánál áll, a város szélén, nem messze az Erhai tótól. A három pagoda közül a középső, a Qianxun a legmagasabb, 16 szinttel és 70 méteres magassággal. A másik kettő 10 emeletes, és 42 méter magas. A nagyot a IX. században építették Xi’anból érkezett mesterek, a két kisebb száz évvel fiatalabb. A háttérben a hegyek tetején még mindig ott volt a felhőpap-lan, amit előző este láttam. A nap közben kisütött, gyönyörűen megvilágítva a pagodákat a hegyek előtt. Sétálgattam a parkban, megnéztem a templomot is, de teljesen modern, nem túl érdekes. A pagodákat körülvevő parkban van egy mesterséges tó, ebben egyszerre tükröződik mindhárom építmény. Fantasztikusan néz ki. Kis üldögélés után visszaballagtam a városba.
Dali papírforma szerint az Erhai tó mellett van, a valóságban legalább 4 km-re tőle. A tó 260 km2-es, tehát nem kicsi. Egyik oldalról ez védte a várost, a másikról a 2000 méterrel a tó szintje fölé emelkedő hegyek. Csak észak, vagy dél felől lehetett megközelíteni két viszony-lag keskeny átjárón a tó és a hegyek közt. Itt egy-egy erőd állt. 764-ban aztán a mai napig itt élő bai kisebbség elszakadt a Tang dinasztiától, és megalapította a Nanzhao királyságot. Dali-ban volt a híres Burmai útnak az egyik vége is, szépen éldegéltek, olyan dolgokat építettek, mint például az előbbi három pagoda. Aztán a 1253-ban – akárcsak minket, és nem is sokkal később – őket is lenyomták a mongolok, és ezzel mintegy visszacsatolták Kínához. 
A XIX. századi mohamedán felkelés is innen indult ki. A város jó helyen volt, így könnyen védhették a felkelők. Nem is sikerült őket leverni, csak egy áruló segítségével. A szultán ki-vonult az ostromlókhoz, hogy kegyelmet kérjen a népének. Az ostromlók csodálatraméltónak találták bátorságát, becsületes kormányzását, de bevonultak a városba lemészárolni minden-kit. A népesség kétharmadát legyilkolták, legalábbis Lóczy Lajos szerint, aki nem sokkal az eset után járt ott.
A délutánt a városban csellengve töltöttem. Vettem egy adag narancsot, megfázás ellen, az-tán beültem egy teázóba és megittam egy vödör teát, és olvasgattam az útikönyvet, hogy meg-tervezzem a további utat.
Este megint a szállodában ettem, két japán sráccal. Megtudtam tőlük, hogy az írásukat a kí-naiaktól vették át, de elég régen ahhoz, hogy megváltozzon néhány dolog jelentése, így néha csak néznek, hogy ki írta ezt a hülyeséget. Tudtam, hogy Miss Long mennyire utálta a japá-nokat, ezért megkérdeztem, hogy hogyan érzik magukat Kínában, de nem érte őket semmi-lyen atrocitás. Azzal persze tisztában voltak, hogy a történelem miatt nem annyira csípik őket.
Vacsora után befejeztem a leveleimet. Utána egész jól ment az alvás.
November 25. Kedd
Jó későn keltem. Csipás szemmel tartottam a fürdő felé, mikor egy ismerős arcot láttam. Köszöntem neki, de nem tudtam, hogy honnan is kellene ismernem. Visszafelé megkérdez-tem. Elárulta, hogy az Ugly Cityben találkoztunk, vagyis Qiaotouban, ahol a busszal dekkol-tunk az útra gurult szikla miatt. Ő volt az egyik, akivel beszélgettem. Most már a nevét is el-árulta, Rolfnak hívták, svájci, de pillanatnyilag Hollandiában él.
Reggeli közben beszélgettünk, és kiderült, hogy ő is Xishuangbannába megy, úgyhogy megbeszéltük, hogy egykor találkozunk és bemegyünk Xiaguanba buszjegyet venni. Xishuangbanna a neve Yunnan tartomány déli részének.
Volt még elég időm, így elmentem a Kígyó pagodához, a város szélére. Ez is ezer éves kor körül van. Sajnos éppen a kora miatt felújításra szorult, amit el is kezdtek a gondos kínai han-gyácskák, de ez azzal járt, hogy a körülötte lévő parkba se mehettem be, csak messziről néz-hettem meg. Egy kicsit azért közelebb mentem, az őr tiltakozása ellenére, mert egy fényképet azért akartam róla csinálni. 
Visszamentem a szállodába a megbeszélt találkozóra. Rolf már ott volt, így indultunk is. A 4-es busszal átzötyögtünk a pár kilométerre levő városba, ahonnan a buszok mennek. Xishuangbanna fővárosa Jinghong, ide szerettünk volna jutni. A buszpályaudvart keresgéltük egy darabig, mert ahány ember, annyi felé mutogatott. Végül megtaláltuk, de a jegy még messze volt tőlünk. Elmagyarázta a hölgyemény, hogy jöjjünk vissza háromra. Nem értettük, hogy miért nem lehet jegyet adni kettőkor, ha háromkor lehet. 
Mindegy, egy ebéd egyébként is aktuális volt már, úgyhogy elindultunk valami kifőzdét ke-resni. Találtunk is egy egészen kis helyet, ahol megkezdődött a pantomim előadás. Végigmu-togattuk, hogy a kint látható összetevők közül melyiket szeretnénk a tányérunkon látni. Aztán a tulajdonos és egy személyben szakács nem kevés színészi tehetségről tanúságot téve elját-szotta, hogy az általam választott tésztát levesből szürcsöli, vagy wokban megsüti. Sült tésztát szerettem volna, úgyhogy a képzeletbeli serpenyőt két lendületes mozdulattal meglódítottam, hogy a képzeletbeli tészta le ne ragadjon, mert ha odaég azt utálom. A szakács bólintott, és hellyel kínált. Megkaptuk a tűzforró teát, és még alig égettük el vele a nyelvünket, már ott is volt a kaja. Príma sült tészta, és tényleg nem égett oda. 
Ideje volt visszamenni a buszjegyért. A pénztárban a rendkívül türelmes, de csekélyke nyelvtudással rendelkező nő közölte, hogy a következő napon nem megy busz, és utána se, és azután se. Az egész beszélgetés papíron zajlott. Minden leírt dátum után pötyögött a gépen egy keveset, aztán ingatta a fejét. Az végkép nem fért a fejünkbe, hogy ezt miért nem tudta egy órával ezelőtt. Még nem volt kész a menetrend? Akkor esetleg ma? Igen, aznapra volt hely, 19:30-kor megy egy busz. Akkor kérünk két jegyet.
A jeggyel a zsebünkben tűztünk vissza Daliba, hogy összepakoljunk. Kaját is kellett venni, mert hosszú lesz az út. Hogy milyen hosszú, azt nem lehet tudni. Az útikönyv szerint 30, a helyiek szerint 24 óra. Nagy különbség kaja szempontjából nincs. 
Bevásároltam cigit, kekszet, banánt, összepakoltam és kijelentkeztem. Mivel elmúlt már dél, szomorúan közölték a portán, hogy egy fél napot fel kell számolniuk. Mindegy, arra készül-tem, hogy az egészet ki kell fizetnem. A zsákommal kiültem a teraszra, és – bár nem volt ga-tyarohasztó meleg – megittam egy sört.
Megérkezett Rolf is, és elindultunk. Mindkettőnknek ez volt az első alvósbuszos utazása. Ilyen felénk nem nagyon van, mert ugye még a magyar útviszonyok mellett is nehéz az orszá-gon belül maradni hat-hét óra autózással.
A váróteremben egy újságárus kissrác mindenáron ránk akart sózni valami napilapot, címla-pon egy hatalmas tűzesettel. Nem érdekelte, hogy egy betűt nem tudnánk elolvasni belőle. Az ok persze leginkább az volt, hogy ritkán lát nagyorrú fehéreket. Még várakozás közben elin-téztük a folyóügyeket, mert hosszú lesz az éjszaka.
A busz indulása előtt még volt egy nehéz feladat, be kellett cuccolni. A busz berendezése úgy néz ki, hogy három sorban állnak az úgy nevezett emeletes ágyak. Minden ágynak döntött támlája van, ami alatt a mögötte fekvő, vagy nyomorgó utas lába helyezkedik el. Ezen a tám-lán van még egy kis kosár szerű pakolóhely, ahova én például a fotóstáskát raktam. Az ágyak közti keskeny folyosón a cuccok vannak felhalmozva, méter magasan. Ez az a mennyiség, ami nem fért be az alsó ágyak alá. A mi hátizsákjaink is itt kaptak helyet. A busz közepe táján egymás melletti felső ágyakra szólt a jegyünk. Alattam egy cseh lány, mellette a pasija. A kis hátizsákom az előttem lévő tároló kosárra akasztva, kosárban a fotócucc, mellettem lent a hátizsák. Az ágyhoz kiskutyás takaró és párna is járt. Szépen elfészkelődtünk, – egy óra alatt – csak a lábam nem fért be a kiszabott helyre. Elindult a roncs. Már sötét volt. Amíg a város-ban jártunk lehetett kifelé nézni, utána nem volt sok értelme. A buszt a szokásos kínai hangok töltötték be. Orrszívás, krákogás, köpködés. Ilyenkor összenéztünk Rolffal, és azért könyörög-tünk, hogy ne a zsákunkra. Dohányozni persze lehetett, és ezt nem is hagyta ki senki. Egy idő után mi is beszálltunk. Rolf bögréje üzemelt hamutartóként, amit a végén az ablakon keresztül ürített. Alattunk a csehek borozgattak. Minket is megkínáltak. Hoztak sört is. Gondoltam jó lesz, mert ami bemegy, az ki is akar jönni, de nekik volt igazuk. Egy sör után könnyebb alud-ni. Nem kényelmes ez a módja az utazásnak, de nagyságrendekkel jobb, mintha hagyományos buszon kellene ugyanezt eljátszani.
Valahogy mégiscsak elaludtam, mert arra ébredtem, hogy megálltunk. Kisebb dugó alakult ki, amiatt álltunk. Egy földúton zötykölődtünk. Gondoltam valami terelőút lehet, és aludtam is tovább.
November 26. Szerda
Még egyszer felébredtem, és azt kellett látnom, hogy az elmúlt órákban semmi sem válto-zott. Ugyanazon a földúton araszolunk, tehát nem terelőút volt. Valószínűleg ezért van olyan nagy szórás a menetidő tippekben is. Nyáron, mikor esős az idő, akkor lehet, hogy 30 óra, de most száraz évszak van.
Délben megálltunk egy ebédszünetre. Mindenki lekászálódott, és a legközelebbi büfében bevásárolt némi kaját. Mi is vettünk hungarocell dobozban egy adag rizst, meg valamit. Gug-goltunk sorban a helyiekkel a fal mellett, és csipegettük a kaját. érezhetően délebbre voltunk. Itt már kellemesebb volt az árnyékban, mint a napon, nem úgy mint Daliban, ahol azért kellett a kabát, és jól esett, ha sütött a nap, de üldögélni nem volt túl kellemes. 
Nekivágtunk az út hátralévő részének. Néhány óra múlva megint megálltunk. Vártuk, hogy újra elindultunk, de mindenki pakolt le a buszról. Hm, sokan szállnak le, gondoltuk, de kez-dett kiürülni a busz. Leszálltunk mi is, és megkérdeztük, hogy hol vagyunk. Jinghong, hang-zott a válasz. Alig telt el 20 óra az indulástól, így gyanakodtunk. Végigkérdeztünk mindenkit, és mindenki azt mondta, hogy márpedig megérkeztünk. Visszamentem a buszra, hogy az ab-lakon keresztül kiadogassam a cuccot. Erre a csehek is felneszeltek, és megkérdezték, hogy hol vagyunk. Pont annyira hittek nekünk, mint mi az előbb a helyieknek. Ők is végigkérdez-tek mindenkit, aztán leszálltak. 
Találomra elindultunk a helyesnek vélt irányba, hogy igyunk egy sört és közben eldöntsük, hogy merre tovább. Ültünk egy üres kajáldában és továbbra is éreztük a zötyögést, pedig sta-bil volt a szék. A fülünk is zúgott. Megpróbáltuk a felszolgálónőtől megtudni, hogy mi az utca neve, de nem tudta megmondani. Kivételesen nem a nyelvtudás volt a probléma. Körberohan-gált, de a közelben senki nem tudta az utca nevét, amelyikben dolgozik. Később megtudtuk, hogy havonta változnak a nevek, ezért felesleges megjegyezni. 
Eldöntöttük, hogy a Dai Building nevű helyen fogunk aludni. Az egyszerűség kedvéért fog-tunk egy taxit, ezzel kiküszöböltük az utcanév káoszt. A taxis meg akart győzni, hogy fizes-sünk egy tízest, de nem álltunk kötélnek. Elégedett volt az öt yuannal is. 
Az úgynevezett hotel néhány lábakon álló bambuszkunyhót jelentett. Furcsa volt, hogy a környező házak négy emeletesek, de volt hangulata a helynek. Az ágyak fölött moszkitóháló lógott, tisztára mint a filmekben. A tulajjal megalkudtunk az egyik kunyhóra, aztán elmentünk vacsorázni. Sikerült egy kevésbé jó helyet találni, de egyszer ez is belefér. Utána sörözni in-dultunk. Két lány még az étterembe érdeklődött, hogy merre van a Forest Cafe, ebből úgy gondoltuk nem lehet rossz, hely, megkerestük mi is. Iszogattunk, beszélgettünk. Ennek során kiderült, amit sejtettem már korábban is, hogy Rolf – hogy is mondjam – szexuálisan alterna-tív beállítottságú. A hosszú út után a két sör a fejünkbe szállt, úgyhogy mentünk is haza. Na mielőtt valaki továbbgondolná, mint ahogy kellene: ALUDNI mentünk, és KÜLÜN ágyban!
Rolf már elég régóta él Hollandiában, úgyhogy lefekvés előtt még elszívott egy jointot, amit lekísért egy sörrel. Én meg alukáltam a szúnyogháló alatt. Nem mintha lettek volna moszkitók ebben az évszakban, de kellett a feeling miatt. Végülis a Mekong partján voltam, a Ráktérítő-től délre.
November 27. Csütörtök
A szállásunkon három kunyhó foglalt. Az egyikben Ecki lakott, egy német öreg, a másikban egy fiatal párocska, a harmadikban meg Rolf és én. Nem, nem alakult ki köztünk románc, nem kell kombinálni! 
Reggel úgy döntöttem, hogy elindulok dél felé az utcánkon, kifelé a városból. Velem tartott Ecki is. Kiballagtunk a városból, aztán keresztül a földeken. Minden zöldellt, nem úgy nézett ki, hogy mindjárt itt a Mikulás. Lesétáltunk a Mekong partjáig, aztán vissza a városba. Pont a szállásunk előtt lyukadtunk ki. Ecki bement zuhanyozni, én meg visszamentem megnézni egy templomot, amit útközben láttunk. 
Eléggé lepukkant kis szentély volt, de teljesen más, mint az eddigiek, magas, csúcsos teteje volt. A bejáratnál sárgaruhás szerzetestanoncok ültek. Bementem. Bent is elég szegényes volt. Az oltáron porcelán Buddha vigyorgott. Legalább annyira giccses volt, mint egy Herendi por-celán kiskutya. Körben virágokkal próbálták enyhíteni a látványt. 
Innen a Mei Mei Caféba mentem, hátha találok ott valakit. Nem nyert. Ittam egy sört, íro-gattam a naplómat, meg bámultam az utca forgatagát. Befutott Ecki, teljesen felfrissülten. Megebédeltünk, és közben megbeszéltük, hogy együtt kimegyünk a botanikus kertbe. Így is tettünk, keresztülgyalogoltunk a városon. Az utak mellett mindenhol kókuszpálmák nőnek, ami azért érdekes, mert nem tudom mi történik akkor amikor beérik a termés, és hullani kezd. 
A botanikus kert bejáratánál az elengedhetetlen tó, hatalmas aranyhalakkal. Mellette lehet venni eledelt is, hogy legyen mit szórni nekik. Nem tudom mit kevernek a kajához, de a halak őrjöngenek érte. Némelyik úgy jár, hogy a többi kinyomja a vízből, ilyenkor pánikszerűen próbál visszajutni, de ez nem megy az alatta lévő tömegtől. A kert persze nem erről szól, ha-nem a környék növényvilágáról. Rengetegféle pálmafát ültettek itt. Szépen gondozott az egész, csak magyarázat nélkül nem sokat ér. Egy idő után elváltunk Eckivel. Ő beült egy tea-házba, én meg sétálgattam tovább. Betévedtem a kiállítóterembe is, ahol nagyon megörültek az egyetlen látogatónak, de csalódniuk kellett, mert villámgyorsan távoztam. Na, nem azért, mert taszít a tudás, csak fotókon kívül nem volt látható semmi, azok meg kínai szöveggel nem túl informatívak, vagy izgalmasak.
A további utam megint csak a Mei Meibe vezetett. Ott találtam Rolfot, egy angol sráccal, Siddel beszélgetett. Sid már elég régóta él Kínában. Először Kunmingban laktak a barátnőjé-vel, de már egy fél éve leköltöztek Jinghongba. Semmit nem csinál, csak tervezgeti, hogy épít egy turistaszállót hátizsákosoknak. Beszélgettünk egy kicsit, aztán visszamentünk a szállá-sunkra, ahol szívtak egy kicsit Rolf füvéből, amit még a Tiger Leaping Gorgeban szedett, az-tán vissza a Mei Meibe vacsorázni.
Itt találkoztunk Sid barátnőjével, később megérkezett a szomszéd párocska is. A srác auszt-rál, a lány francia, és Shanghaiban élnek. Később még Ecki is megérkezett, így gyakorlatilag az összes külföldi együtt volt. Ettünk, iszogattunk, beszélgettünk, jól telt az este. Eckiről kide-rült, hogy úgy van, ahogy gondoltuk, mert az ugratásra, hogy őshippy, elmesélte, hogy fiatal korában stoppal ment Indiába, a Beatles csak őt követte. Akkor még Iránban a sah volt ural-mon, és Nepálba se járt senki szívni. Hát, igen, 61 éves. Szeretném, ha így tudnék megöre-gedni. Gyerekek felnőttek, ő meg kezdi újra az utazgatást.
Sidék hazamentek, mi meg vissza a kunyhónkhoz. Az kapu be volt csukva, csak egy angol nyelvű tábla volt rajta, hogy nincs zárva, csak meg kell lökni. Aranyos, a helyiek nem értik, így nem is próbálkoznak.
A teraszon szívtunk a Rolfféle matériából, de csak ésszel, meg egyébként is lightos volt. Elég későn sikerült lefeküdni végül.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

November 28. Péntek
Reggel a szomszédos építkezés ébresztett, nyolc körül. Túlzottan nem bántam mert korán akartam kelni, hogy elmenjek az elefántrezervátumba. Kimentem a buszpályaudvarra, hogy keressek egy buszt. 
Kínában megtalálni nem olyan egyszerű megtalálni az ilyesmit, mert a buszok nem egy nagy, nyílt placcról indulnak, hanem általában egy belső udvarról. Csak az tűnik fel az em-bernek, hogy az egyik kapun sok busz járkál ki-be. Én is a buszokat követtem, így a jegyszedő néni rosszallását is sikerült kivívnom, mikor a buszok felől akartam bemenni a váróterembe, és onnan a jegypénztárhoz. Szerencsére nem volt egyetlen közös nyelv sem, amin letolhatott volna, így beengedett. Rövidesen jöttem is vissza hozzá, de már jeggyel felszerelve, és már robogtam is észak felé, azon az úton, amelyiken érkeztünk. 
Egy óra buszozás után kipakoltak az út szélére, hogy megérkeztem. Gyanítottam, hogy ez az a hely, amit az útikönyv ír, hogy nem jó. Igen, így volt. A déli-, vagyis főbejárat mellett rak-tak ki. A hibája az, hogy itt nem lehet sétálni az erdőben, mert nincs ösvény, ami nem zavar-na, de tilos letérni róla. A park másik végébe kötélpályán lehet átjutni, amiért fizetni kell ugye. 
Mindegy, megvettem a jegyemet, és bementem. Egy iskoláscsoporton átvágva eljutottam a lepkeházhoz. Tulajdonképpen egy hatalmas szúnyoghálóból készült sátor volt, amiben a ter-mészetesnél csak egy kicsit volt több lepke. Annyi előnye azonban volt, hogy ha elrepült a dög a fényképező elől, akkor könnyebb volt utolérni, és csak azért is lefényképezni.
A lepkék mellett megnéztem a boát is. Egészen pontosan ketten voltak. Egyikük egy nagy kifalazott gödörben tetette, hogy meg van dögölve, a másik a gondozóval arra várt, hogy va-lakinek a nyakába akasszák egy fotó kedvéért, persze nem ingyen. Kicsit közelebbről észre-vettem, hogy azért itt is adnak a munkabiztonságra, jól becelluxozták a száját szerencsétlen-nek. Lehet, hogy izomlazítóval etetik, hogy teljesen ártalmatlan legyen. 
Innentől nem tudtam merre menjek. Össze-vissza kóvályogtam, de csak nem leltem az utat. Végül megkérdeztem valakit, és kiderült – mint sokszor már –, hogy megint egy olyan ösvé-nyen kell továbbmennem, amiből nem néztem ki, hogy tovább vezet egy kerti budinál.
Ezen haladva elértem a madárházat. Hasonló volt a lepkeházhoz, csak egy kicsit masszívabb felépítésű. Az ajtóban egy szarkaszerű, hosszúfarkú kék madár tipródott. Na, mondom mi van, be akarsz menni? Kinyitottam az ajtót, hogy utat engedjek neki. Nem csalódtam, bement. Tesznek ezek a szabadságra! Kaja legyen, meg térerő!
Végigmentem a teljesen összeszart erdőn. Pávákat láttam, fekete gólyát, meg a kék madarat. A másik oldalon kilyukadtam a kötélpályánál. Nem kígyóztak hosszú sorok, és ennek az okát is megtudtam rövidesen, 40 Y volt egy utazás. Mit tehetek, felültem, és elindultam az erdő felett. Egyetlen embert se láttam se előttem, se mögöttem, és szembe se jött senki. Valószínű-leg az én pénzemből üzemelt aznap a rendszer. Hiába sasoltam a kicsike kabinomból, egyet-len egy elefántot se láttam, sőt semmilyen állatot sem. Erdő az viszont volt. Bambuszok, meg liánok, és kispatak keresztben. Én meg csak libegtem hegynek fel, völgynek le. Ja, és minden második oszlopon hangszóróból szólt a zene. Húsz perc utazás után megérkeztem a túloldalra.
Itt, a kis folyó partján elindultam a kikövezett úton. Nem sok turista volt, ennek ellenére biz-tos voltam benne, hogy előbb látok T-rexet, mint elefántot. A békák kórusa kísért, de sehogy nem sikerült egyet sem felfedeznem, hiába gúvasztottam a szememet a hang irányába. Lepkék itt is repkedtek, ugyanolyanok, mint a háló alatt, úgyhogy nem rohangáltam utánuk. Az ös-vény elérte a kijárat. Itt volt elefánt. A hátán ültek a kosztümös fiúk, lányok, aztán pózoltatták őket. Na, ennyit a vadvilágról. Nem mentem ki, hanem egy hídon átkeltem a folyó túlpartjára, és az ottani ösvényen visszafelé sétáltam. Itt aztán senki nem járt rajtam kívül. Senkivel nem találkoztam, csak egy agresszív rákkal, ami elállta az utamat. Kicsit hergeltem a 2 cm-es jó-szágot, hogy pózoljon a fényképező előtt, aztán letereltem az útról, hátha mégis jön valaki. Az út felvezetett egy lábakon álló felüljárószerűségre, ami végigvitt az elefántok dagonyázóhelye mellett. Hajnalban állítólag kijönnek ide. Ezt egy pár lábnyom és trágyakupac bizonyította. Magas lábakon álló kulipintyókat is lehetett volna bérelni, hogy onnan nézze az ember őket, ha méltóztatnak megjelenni.
Elefántok hiányában újra a kijárat felé fordultam, és a korábbi úton elhagytam a rezervátu-mot. Felbaktattam a bekötőúton, és csatlakoztam a buszra várókhoz.
Mire Jonghongba értem, már kopogott a szemem az éhségtől, úgyhogy egyenesen a Mei Meibe mentem enni. Egyszerre értem oda Eckivel. Bekajáltunk, aztán én visszamentem a kunyhónkhoz. Rolf a naplóját írta éppen, mert már korábban már emlegette, hogy el van ma-radva vele. Lepakoltam és átmentem a szomszédos internet kávézóba, hogy megnézzem a leveleimet. Rögtön körbeálltak, hogy megcsodálják, ahogy nem kínaiul gépelek. Kicsit idege-sítő volt.
Mikor visszamentem a kunyhónkhoz, Rolf még mindig írt. Javasolta, hogy menjünk enni, mert már nagyon unja az írást. Kiderült, hogy valahol Mongóliában hagyta félbe. Ilyen távla-tokból nem sokra emlékeznék a helyében.
A kajálásban benne voltam, mert a napi egyszeri evés nem annyira elég. Közben megegyez-tünk, hogy a tervezett trekkingből nem lesz semmi, mert Rolf túl lusta egy túrához. Én sem bántam túlzottam, volt így is programom.
Este korai lefekvés volt napirenden. A moszkitóhálót természetesen továbbra is használtuk. Rolf annyira parázott minden rovartól, hogy körben betömködte a matrac alá, csak egy kis helyet hagyott szabadon, ahol bemászhatott a biztonságos övezetbe. A bejáratot én dolgoztam be kívülről, hogy teljes legyen az ízeltlábúak kizárása.
November 29. Szombat
Fél tíz tájban ébredtem fel. Ma is minden bajom volt, tüsszögtem, égett a szemem, ugyan-úgy, ahogy Rolfnak. Természetesen azért, mert a moszkitóhálóinkat nem mosták már egy jó ideje, így egész éjjel hullott a por a fejünkre, ami többet ártott, mint egy hadosztály szúnyog.
Nem tudtam mit is tegyek, mert Damenglongba akartam menni, de a buszút két és fél óra, aztán már egy kicsit késő volt az induláshoz. Úgy döntöttem, hogy elindulok, aztán legfeljebb nem lesz túl sok időm.
Az előző napból okulva a bejáraton mentem be a buszpályaudvarra, és a jegy mellé reggelit is vettem, hogy ne haljak éhen a nagy kirándulás alatt.
Nem sok utas volt a buszon, aminek kezdetben örültem, de rövidesen rá kellett jönnöm, hogy ez azt jelenti, hogy további utasokat kell gyűjtenünk. Lépésben hajtottunk át az egész városon, hátha valakinek megjön a kedve az utazáshoz. A város elhagyva kicsit gyorsítottunk, de nem értünk el veszélyes sebességet, legfeljebb attól tarthattam, hogy a nyelvemet harapom el. A táv 70 km, az utazási idő 2,5 óra, az annyi mint 28 km/h átlagsebesség.
Az út gyönyörű tájakon vezetett keresztül. dai falvak, pálmafák, gumifa ültetvények. Már vagy 170 km-re voltam a Ráktérítőtől délre, a klíma itt trópusi, bár a tengerszint feletti magas-ság miatt elég kellemes.
A lábakon álló dai házak mellett szinte mindig volt egy kis halastó, aminek olyan volt a vi-ze, hogy nem sok esélyt láttam a halak túlélésére. A házak körül csirkék rohangáltak, de nem a felénk használatosak, hanem furcsa, nyakigláb jószágok.
Megérkeztünk Damenglongba. A város maga nem túl bizalomgerjesztő. Egész közel van a myanmari határhoz, szóval Isten háta mögötti hely. Első utam a Hei Tahoz, vagyis Fekete pagodához vezetett. Ehhez fel kellett másznom a városka szélén álló, meglehetősen meredek dombra. Izzadtam rendesen, és eszembe is jutott, hogy Rolffal egész nap gyalogolni kellett volna, ha elmegyünk a kétnapos túrára. Felértem a dombtetőre, és megláttam a Fekete pago-dát. Arany színű volt, és sztupa formájú, hogy mitől lett Fekete pagoda, azt nem tudom. Ép-pen valami felújítási munkát végeztek körülötte, úgyhogy szerte-szét hevertek a deszkadara-bok. Három gyerek is érkezett velem együtt. Azt hiszem a munkások gyerekei lehettek. Be-mentek a szentélybe, ami a sztupa mellett állt, és buzgón imádkozni kezdtek.
A szentéllyel szemben egy kis tető alatt gyönyörűséges szoborcsoport állt, ami azt ábrázolta, ahogy Buddha áldást oszt. Az alkotás egy óvodai rajz háromdimenziós megtestesülése volt, betonba álmodva. Természetesen a gondos kezek ki is festették, közel élethű színekkel. Buddha karja úgy nézett ki, mintha gumiból lenne, de ez már csak rosszindulatú okoskodás, nem vagyok én érett a magas szintű művészetre.
Leballagtam a dombról és elindultam kifelé a városból, arra amerről jöttem. Nem terveztem, hogy gyalog megyek haza, csak a Manfeilong Tahoz, a Fehér Bambuszrügy pagodához indul-tam, ami a várostól néhány kilométerre van. Talán mondani se kell, hogy ez is sztupa, de rög-tön kilenc darab egybeépítve.
A főútról két kilométer után letértem, egy pofás kis templomnál. A templom mellett szerze-testanoncok lebzseltek narancssárga ruhában. Bementem a templomba, de nem volt túl sok látnivaló bent. Folytattam az utamat arra, amerre a gyerekek mutatták a Manfeilong Tat. Az út itt is felfelé vezettet, keresztül a falun, aztán egy gumifa ültetvényen. Bíztam benne, hogy senki nem vár rám fent, hogy befizessem a jegyet, de tévedtem. Egy mosolygós néni adta tud-tomra, hogy a tökig leizzadás nem elég, még fizetnem is kell a bejutásért. 
A kiskapun belül ott állt előttem a sztupa. Buddha lábnyoma fölé emelték, persze néhány hi-tetlen kételkedik benne, hogy járt-e itt. Leginkább arra alapozzák ezt a nézetüket, hogy a be-aranyozott lábnyom a sziklába mélyedve látható, és legalább 60 cm-es, valamint személyes véleményem szerint egész kevéssé hasonlít lábnyomra. A középső építményt nyolc hasonló vette körül, mindegyikben kicsi Buddha szobor. Akkora füle volt mindenek, mint egy dene-vérnek. Itt láttam „A legnevetségesebb Buddha” kategória győztesét is. A szobor feje tüskés volt, nyakat az alkotó nem csinált a szerencsétlennek, cserébe viszont learanyozta az egészet. 
A sztupát két kígyószerű sárkány hullámozta körbe, mindkettő betonból készült és egy szí-nes festés emlékeit viselte. Később észrevettem, hogy lábaik is vannak, de csak jelzésképpen, tarajuk viszont annál nagyobb.
Visszamentem a főútra, és elgondolkoztam, hogy merre is induljak. Végül a város irányába fordultam, bízva abban, hogy majd csak jön, és felvesz egy busz, nem kell elmennem a busz-pályaudvarig. Rövidesen jött is a busz, és már mentem is vissza Jinghongba. Ugyanazon az úton mentünk, amelyiken jöttem, nem is volt más választás.
Jinghongba érve egyenesen a Mei Meibe mentem és ettem egy isteni ananászos marhasültet. Tele hassal mentem a szállásunkra. Először magamat mostam le, aztán nekiálltam a ruháim-nak, mert már nagyon esedékes volt, és a száradásra is jobb esélyek mutatkoztak, mint az or-szág egyéb részein. A ruhák kilötybölése után ledöglöttem, de nem nagyon tudtam aludni. 
Rolf valamikor éjjel ért haza, gondoltam, biztos nem lesz kedve reggel felkelni, hogy a menghai-i piacra jöjjön velem.
November 30. Vasárnap
Hétkor csörgött a vekker, amit azonnal lenyomtam, és szokás szerint aludtam még egy órát, úgyis sötét volt még. Mikor felkeltem a biztonság kedvéért megkérdeztem Rolfot, hogy akar-e jönni, de nem csalódtam benne.
Szinte szokásosnak mondható volt a reggel. Buszpályaudvar, jegy, reggeli, indulás. Megint szép helyen vitt a busz, de örültem, hogy a mai út csak másfél óra lesz. 
Menghaiba érve nem volt nehéz megtalálni a piacot. Amerre a legnagyobb a tömeg, arra kell nekem is menni. Errefelé a fiatal lányok már nem úgy öltöznek, mint az ország többi ré-szében. Gyakran láttam őket összekarolva, hármasával, négyesével, teljesen egyforma ruhá-ban. Élénk színű blúz, szűk szoknyával. Sokkal inkább volt thaiföldi a hangulat, mint kínai. Voltak persze sokkal konzervatívabb öltözetek is. 
A piac bejáratánál egész nagy volt a tolongás. Leginkább élelmiszereket, és mindennapi használati tárgyakat árultak. A malacokat nagyon praktikusan, bambuszból font ketrecben árulták. A ketrec tulajdonképpen egy két végén zárt henger volt, amiben éppen elfért egy ma-lac, de csak behúzott lábakkal. Ilyen formában könnyen lehet szállítani őket, sőt, akár rakatolni is, csak visít. A piactér szélén üzletek sorakozta. Az egyikben vettem egy egészen kicsi lakatot a táskámra, hogy a vonaton, buszon be tudjam zárni. Amíg alszom, addig a táska pántját a lábam köré tekertem, de azt nem tudtam megakadályozni eddig, hogy kinyissák, és elvigyék a lényeget. Persze valószínűleg a kinyitás se menne egyszerűen, de jobb így.
Volt egy vásárcsarnok is, de abban csak ruhákat árultak, abból is azt a fajtát, amit itthon is lehet kapni bármelyik jól felszerelt kínai üzletben. A szabadtéri részen volt még zöldség, meg minden egyéb, ami kellhet. Betévedtem egy vasboltba is, ahol egy szögön lógott néhány machete is, ami nálunk nem annyira hétköznapi szerszám. Gondoltam ezt nem lehet kihagyni, Apának veszek egyet, legyen mivel rémisztgetni a családot. A pengéje eléggé elnagyolt, de méretes volt, a markolata, és a tokja is bambusz. Tulajdonképpen nagyon jól nézett ki, nem volt rajta semmi modern, semmi műanyag. Később egy néninél megláttam a kistestvérét, ami alig volt negyven centi, de ugyanaz a felépítés. Ezzel megszántam magamat, hogy legyen nekem is valami veszélyes a tarsolyomban. Az alkudozás nem ment könnyen, leginkább azért, mert az istennek nem akart engedni az árból.
Amíg a vásárban bóklásztam a nap is szépen kisütött, így elindultam egyik kedvenc tevé-kenységemet művelni, suttyomban lefényképezni a helyieket. Megint a bevált technika szerint az utca árnyékos oldaláról lődöztem.
Mikor beteltem a látvánnyal, visszamentem a buszpályaudvarra. Ez egy poros udvar volt, ami mellett egy nyitott helységben jegyet lehetett venni és leülni néhány padra. Ez utóbbi szolgáltatás nem vettem igénybe, mert már indult is egy busz vissza, Jinghongba.
Mikor megérkeztem, kivételesen nem az evésen járt az eszem először. Elmentem a távolsági buszpályaudvarra, mert az volt közelebb és megvettem a jegyemet másnapra Kunmingba. Alvósbuszra természetesen, mert megint hosszú útra készültem. 
A turistabazáron keresztül a Mei Mei felé indultam. Jöhetett az ebéd, ami megint kitűnő volt. A szállás felé menet beugrottam elintézni az e-mailjeimet. Egy darabig eltököltem vele, aztán a kunyhónkhoz mentem. Rolf azzal fogadott, hogy másnap megy Kunmingba. Mond-tam, hogy én is. Kiderítettük, hogy más buszra sikerült jegyet vennünk, bár ez nem csoda, mert nem beszéltük meg a dolgot. 
Kaptunk új szomszédokat is. Egy fiatal cseh házaspár. A lánnyal nem sokat beszéltünk, mert egy kicsit kikészült a hosszú buszozástól. A sráccal hármasban elmentünk inni egy sört, meg vacsorázni. Elmesélte, hogy a Kínai Rádiónál dolgozik. Ő felelős a kínai hírek csehre fordítá-sáért. Ez abból állt, hogy a fordítók által megírt cikkeket elolvasta, majd kiigazította, hogy érthető legyen. Rolf rögtön arra volt kíváncsi, hogy szokott-e néha egy kis szarkasztikus élt adni a híreknek, ha úgy érzi. Persze, a fordítók ezt úgyse érzik benne. Az egész melónak semmi értelme, mert senki nem hallgatja a kínai rádió csehül sugárzott propagandahíreit. Egyébként van magyar tagozatuk is. Még négy éve, mikor Pekingben jártunk, akkor volt a tolmácsunk a Kínai Rádió munkatársa. Annak ellenére, hogy kínai volt, és soha nem járt Ma-gyarországon, nagyon jól beszélt magyarul.
Hazafelé vettünk még egy adag sört, amit a verandán ittunk meg. Furcsa, hogy kint ültünk a verandán és beszélgettünk, söröztünk, mikor otthon a gyerekek már sasolják a Télapót. 
December 1. Hétfő
A tél is elkezdődött hát. Fél tíz felé összepakoltam és a buszpályaudvarra indultam. Fogtam egy taxit, mert elég lusta voltam. A hátizsákom is akkora volt, hogy úgy néztem ki, mint egy málhás szamár. Rolffal megkötöttük a bizniszt, amiről egy pár napja beszélgettünk. Jutányos áron megvettem a szükségtelenné vált hálózsákját. Még Mongóliában vette, de jó ideje nem használta már, mert ahogy ment dél felé egyre kevésbé kellett. Kínából pedig Vietnámba ment, ahol biztos nem kell a hidegtől tartani. A hátizsák méretét növelte még a kabátom, ami-re nem volt szükség ezen a délkörön.
A pályaudvaron nem volt semmi említésre méltó. Annyi volt csak meglepő, hogy nem olyan lerobbant busz jött, mint amivel érkeztünk, hanem egy teljesen elfogadható. A csomagok se a folyosóra kerültek, hanem a csomagtartóba. Mikor felszálltam, a sofőr szatyrot adott és lepa-rancsolta a cipőmet. A buszban csak zokniban lehetett mászkálni. A helyem legelőre, a sofőr mögé szólt. Ez tulajdonképpen nem lett volna rossz, de vállam mellett volt a poroltó, amitől nem fértem le, csak egyféle pózban. 
Rögtön a város szélén megálltunk, és még ezer helyen. Nagyon idegesítő volt, hogy nem ha-ladunk. Szépen be is esteledett. Megálltunk kajálni, aztán egy ellenőrzőpontnál. Már sorban álltak a buszok, eltelt egy kis idő, mire sorra jutottunk. Morcos arcú katonák, vagy rendőrök – a fene se tudta megállapítani melyik egyenruha mit rejt – ellenőrizték a csomagokat. Rám is rámparancsoltak, hogy mutassam a táskámat. Benne volt a matchete, attól egy kicsit tartottam, de a hátizsák nem érdekelte őket, csak a fotóscucc. Az is szerintem inkább csak azért, hogy milyen gép van benne. Eszembe jutott, hogy Rolf is erre fog jönni, zsákjában a kis egészség-ügyi fűvel. Bíztam benne, hogy nem kapcsolják le, mivel megbeszéltük, hogy a Camelia Ho-telben találkozunk, úgyhogy előbb-utóbb ki kellett derülnie. 
Aztán mentünk tovább.
December 2. Kedd
Az éjszakai buszozás után, reggel megálltunk egy helyen. Kipakolták a cuccokat. Kérdez-tem, hogy Kunming-e a hely, ahol vagyunk, de valami mást mondtak, ezért megpróbáltam visszapakolni, ekkor rájöttek, hogy nem értem mi van. Persze, az előbb mondták meg a busz-pályaudvar nevét, csak nekem nem sokat mondott az a szó.
A térkép alapján nem tudtam beazonosítani, hogy hol vagyok, megint egy vadi új buszállo-más. Egy nő úgy nézett ki, hogy útba igazít, de csak egy mikrobuszba próbált betuszkolni. Éreztem, hogy ez sokba lenne, így kitartóan kérdezgettem, hogy mennyiért visznek el. Kide-rült, hogy 30 Y-ra gondoltak, én meg nem. Kiszálltam a tiltakozás ellenére, és gyalog indul-tam a tömeg után. A vasutat láttam, ez egy biztos pont volt a világegyetemben. Kinéztem a térképen, hogy a Beijing Lunak a közelben kell lennie. Megkérdeztem egy embert, aki maga-biztosan egy irányba mutatott, ahol semmi érdemlegeset nem láttam, de elindultam az ujja irányába. Átmentem az úton, ami felett lábakon álló autópálya vezetett. Körben mindenfelé építkezés, és hatalmas forgalom. A túloldalon megint érdeklődtem, és megint ugyanabba az irányba mutatott a kérdezett. Mentem tovább, és észrevettem, hogy mindketten egy aluljáró felé mutogattak. A túloldalon egy kis utcába lyukadtam ki, ahol megint nem tudtam hol va-gyok, de megint útba igazítottak. Végre megvolt a kiindulási pont, ahova érkeznem kellett volna. 
Felszálltam a 2-es buszra, és elmentem a főtérig. Az útikönyv innen egy másik buszt java-solt, de gyalog mentem.
Bejelentkeztem, és lepakoltam a szobámban. A legtöbb ágy üres volt, de ketten még alud-tak, mivel még csak reggel nyolc múlt. A lehető legnagyobb csendben beraktam a zsákomat az egyik szekrénybe, de nem voltam túl sikeres, mert egy lemez szekrénybe 15-16 kg-os háti-zsákot zaj nélkül berakni gyakorlatilag lehetetlen.
Először pénzt akartam váltani, mert a Yuan már fogytán volt, aztán kajálni szerettem volna. Miután mindkettőt összehoztam, elindultam a városban kóborolni. Össze-vissza keveregtem, karácsonyi bevásárlás címszó alatt. Ebben az évben mindenki kínai ajándékot kapott. Néhány üzlet már ráharapott az európai marketinge, és kirakták a polimer karácsonyfákat, és műhóval borították a kirakatot, hátha többen vásárolnak ennek hatására. Furcsa volt mindezt látni úgy, hogy közben a kinti hőmérséklet 20 fok körül alakult. 
Valahogy visszaértem a szállodához. Lepakoltam az olyan fölösleges cuccokat, mint a kabá-tom, amire azért reggel még szükség volt. Megkezdtem a városnéző programot.
Először a Xisi Ta pagodához mentem. Útközben felfedeztem a Nancheng mecsetet. Délelőtt már rengeteget kerestem, de nem találtam. Egy tipikus kínai eset. 400 éves mecset, amit le-bontottak, modern stílusban újra felépítettek, de ettől még 400 éves maradt. Az útikönyv sze-rint úgy néz ki, mint egy béna Las Vegasi kaszinó. Ezzel teljesen egyetértek. Azért nem fe-deztem fel eddig, mert az utcafronton üzletek vannak, a többi része meg egyszerű, fehér csempével borított kockaház, ami attól lesz mecset, hogy a tetejére raktak egy nagy zölt kupo-lát. Röviden szocreál mecset Mao stílusban, kis Deng Xiaoping beütéssel. Gyorsan hátat is fordítottam neki, és mentem tovább a pagodám felé. Kissé elbizonytalanodtam már, mikor végre megpillantottam. Nem egy hatalmas építmény, de végre valami olyasmi, ami igazi kí-nai. A háttérben persze új beton szörnyek voltak. Az utca másik végén viszont a Xisi párja, a Dongsi Ta. A kettő között meg egy hangulatos utca. Itt, a közelben volt a híres The Hump nevezetű hátizsákos szálló és szórakozóhely. Egészen pontosan volt itt rengeteg, de már csak ez az egy üzemel, ez is csak agonizál. A kínai hatóságok nem nézték jó szemmel a nagy mennyiségű fű fogyasztását, így bezáratták mindet. Igazából nem sok dolgot tudtak bizonyí-tani, úgyhogy a fő indok a poroltó készülékek hiánya volt. 
Az irányt a Cuihu park felé vettem, a muszlim kifőzdék utcáján keresztül. Jó kis séta volt. A park egy kissé le van lakva. A nagy részét egy tó alkotja, a maradék meg le van betonozva. Ennek ellenére nagy volt a tömeg. Ide járnak ki a családok a friss levegőre. Aki nem ment be – mert ugye belépőt kellett fizetni –, az kintről etette a sirályokat. Százszámra köröztek a le-vegőben, csak arra várva, hogy valaki kenyérgalacsint dobjon közéjük. Általában a kenyér nem esett a vízbe, még előtte elkapták. A parkban lehetett volna vizibiciklit bérelni, de senki nem tette, talán a vastag sirályguanó miatt, amelyik mindegyiket borította. Igaz, hogy tetővel rendelkezett mind, de akkor se a legfelemelőbb érzés.
A szállodába indultam, de útközben még vettem egy fél ananászt, amit mindenfelé árulnak. 1 Y-t fizettem érte, és isteni volt. Aztán még egyszer megálltam egy kocsmánál, mert úgy éreztem, hogy a szervezetem víztartalma vészesen lecsökkent. Tipikusan az itt élő európaiak-nak fenntartott hely volt, bár kínaiak is betévedtek. A személyzet itt is azzal foglalatoskodott, hogy karácsonyi hangulatot teremtsen. Miközben a sörömet iszogattam láttam az utcán Stefanot, a hatalmas hátizsákja alatt görnyedve a felüljáró felé loholni, már amennyire loholni tudott. Gondolom az állomásra sietett, hogy továbbutazzon. Ezek szerint nem fagyott meg Deqinben.
Este korán lefeküdtem, az éjszakai buszozás után nem voltam túl virgonc. Rolffal nem fu-tottam össze, de bíztam benne, hogy nem kapcsolták le a kis vitamincsomagjával.
December 3. Szerda
Reggel ébredés után csendben pakolásztam, mert hárman még aludtak. A mai napra a Xi Shan meglátogatását terveztem. Ez a hegy a Dian tó partján van, és épült arra egy-két érdekes templom. 
Az 5-ös busszal elmentem a végállomásig, ahol át kellett szállnom a 6-osra. Csatlakoztam hát a tömeghez, ami az egyetlen parkoló, 6-os számmal ellátott busz előtt várt. Mikor megér-kezett a sofőr, megkezdődött a rambózás. Gondoltam szolidan a háttérben maradok, aztán a végén felnyomakodok én is. A terveimet keresztülhúzta a sofőr, mert mikor a busz véleménye szerint tele lett, akkor becsukta az ajtót és nem foglalkozott a lent maradt méltatlankodókkal. Szerencsére nem sokára jött egy másik, amire simán felfértem. 
A végállomás a túrám kezdete. Indulás előtt még beszereztem némi enni-, innivalót, aztán indulás. Az út mellett ballagva majszolgattam a reggelimet. Eddig egész kellemes volt a séta, de elkövettem egy hibát. Az eszem helyett elkezdtem követni a tömeget. Mindenki letért az útról, fel, mindenféle ösvényeken a hegyre. Gondoltam csak egyfelé mehetünk, tehát mentem én is felfelé. Az ösvény mellett a fákon piros nyilak mutatták az utat, azokat követtem. Persze minden csak tipp volt, mert a sok piros nyíl mi más lehetne, mint útjelző nekem. Boldogan kaptattam felfelé, előzgetve a nyugdíjas turistaklub tagjait törtem a cél felé. Aztán ahogy nőtt a kilométerek száma, úgy csökkent a lelkesedésem. Mire kilyukadtam egy noname falunál már teljesen elfogyott, sőt leginkább tele volta a tököm az egész nyomorult heggyel. Eddigre egyébként már folyt a hátamon a víz, és már rég össze kellett volna találkoznom akármelyik templommal, de egy se jött szembe. Az út se a hegy tó felőli oldalon vezetett, a templomok-nak meg ott volt a helyük. Így lefordultam egy aszfaltozott útra, és elindultam a tó felé. Lefelé sokkal könnyebben ment a séta. Leértem a főúthoz, ahol egy útbaigazító tábla várt, amiről kiderült, hogy a keresett Taihua Si nincs is messze, csak marha nagy kerülővel jöttem. Ettől megnyugodtam, végülis kirándultam egyet, a keresett hely megvan, minden jó, ha a vége jó. Ballagtam a templom felé.
A Taihua Si templom a hegy tövében, egy teljesen nyugodt kis helyen volt. Nem volt sok turista, csak néhány kínai lézengett. Megnéztem a kalligráfia kiállítást is, de ez ismét nem nyűgözött le. Azt hiszem ezek a dolgok lényegesen élvezhetőbbek, ha az ember el tudja ol-vasni. A Taihuatól egy kiépített gyalogösvény vezetett a hegyoldalban, a Huating Sihez. Ezen mentem, nem az autóúton. Közben egy szélmentes, napos helyen leültem pihengetni, meg élvezni a kilátás. 
A Huangti templomot nem régen újították fel, így nagyon szépen nézett ki. Egy része még mindig le volt zárva, mert a festők még pingálták a sárkányaikat. Az egyik szentélyből kifelé jövet utánam jött egy szerzetes, és adott két almát. Mindezt azért, mert kínaiul köszöntem neki. Hát igen, hasznos, ha az ember beszél nyelveket! Leültem a lépcsőre, és megeszegettem az almáimat, közben figyeltem azt a néhány hívőt, aki arra járt. Megsimogatták a kapuőrző oroszlánokat, hátha szerencsét hoz. Körbesétáltam a templomot, és az úton visszamentem a busz végállomásához. Már többen vártak rá. Mikor megérkezett, megkezdődött a harc a fel-szállásért. Röhejes volt, hogy tizenöt ember harcol azért, hogy felférjen egy negyven szemé-lyes, tökéletesen üres buszra. Hagytam őket, hogy a helyi rítus szerint foglalják el helyeiket, majd elegánsan fellibegtem, és választottam a fennmaradt huszonöt hely közül. Visszafelé ugyanúgy mentem, ahogy jöttem. Az 5-ös busz most emeletes volt. Felmentem a felső szintre, hogy élvezzem a ritka lehetőséget. 
A városba érve kicsit megijedtem, hogy a végállomásig fogok utazni, ha akarok, ha nem, de csak sikerült leverekednem magam, a tömegen keresztül. Pont a muszlim kifőzdék utcájánál sikerült az akció. Jól jött – bár nem volt teljesen véletlen –, mert nagyon éhes voltam már. Beültem egy helyre, hogy egyek egy kebabot. Nem akartam, de már tették is elém a levest. Kicsit science fiction érzés volt, mert a férfinak, aki elém pakolta a tányért két hüvelykujja volt. Mármint kezenként. Ahogy közeledett, már meresztgettem a szemem, hogy hogyan fogja azt a tányért, hogy állnak az ujjai, de hogy hány ujja van, az csak akkor esett le, mikor lerakta elém az ebédemet. Mindkét kezén a standart hüvelyk mellett volt még egy-egy pluszban, igaz az alapfelszereltséghez tartozóval összenőve. Evés közben megtárgyaltuk, hogy nem hadzsi, mert Mekkába elutazni az baromi drága.
Ebéd után kószáltam a városban. Gondoltam megnézem a leveleimet, de jellemző módon egyetlen internet caféba se botlottam, lehet, hogy nem kellett volna keresni, akkor sikerül. Végül beültem az előző napi sörözőmbe, és ittam egy sört.
A szállodába visszatérve a társalgóban olvasgattam, meg próbáltam valamit megtudni a kő-erdőről, ahova készülődtem. Sokan mondták, hogy nem érdemes megnézni, de én nagyon szerettem volna látni, így akartam keresni valakit, aki megnyugtat, hogy nem rossz hely. Miu-tán megtaláltam, gyorsan elmentem zuhanyozni, aztán lefeküdni, mielőtt lebeszélnek a ter-vemről.
Nem tudtam elaludni, de mikor sikerült rögtön bejött egy nő, hogy a mai napért még nem fi-zettem. Örültem neki. Megkérdeztem, hogy fizethetek-e nála. Nem. Akkor mi legyen? Mond-ta, hogy adjak 30 Y-t. Ebből legalább kiderült, hogy nem értett egy szót se az előző társalgás-ból. Mikor visszajött a visszajáróval, és beírta a nevemet a papírjára, akkor láttam, hogy Rolf a szomszéd szobában van a papír szerint. Átballagtam meglátogatni. Már ő is éppen aludt volna, úgyhogy örült nekem, mint én az előbb a nőnek. Mindegy, legalább tudom, hogy él még. 
December 4. Csütörtök
Reggel már ébren vártam, hogy hatkor megszólaljon a vekker, volt ugyanis egy kolléga, aki szintén úgy járt el, ahogy én szoktam, és az ötkor megszólaló vekkerét áttekerte hatra, akkor is szólt, így hétkor nem volt gond már az ébredéssel.
Irány a buszpályaudvar, hogy keressek egy buszt Shilinbe, a kőerdőhöz. Kicsit rohangáltam fel s alá, aztán betereltek egy kisbuszba. Mikor elindultunk, akkor jöttem rá, hogy ezt nagyon elcsesztem, mert nem menetrendszerinti buszba ültem, hanem egy olyanba, ami turistajárat. Ez önmagában még nem lenne gáz, de megálltunk két ajándékboltnál, amibe senki nem ment be, de azért vártunk egy fél órát, hiszen ezért kapja a jattot a sofőr. Aztán megnéztünk egy templomot is. Az legalább jó volt, bár a tömegtől nem lehetett lépni se. A bejáratnál áldást osztottak, kis horogkeresztekkel díszített nylon sál formájában. Körbejártuk a műintézményt, sajnos a magyarázatból semmit nem értettem, lévén, hogy én voltam a környéken az egyetlen nem kínai. Kifelé menet még egy áldást kaptunk, bár némi pénzért valami sokkal biztosabb védelmet adtak volna rossz sors ellen, de erről letettem. A sálat is le kellett adni, pontosabban egy bordásfalszerű akármire felkötni, pedig erős volt a kísértés.
Azt hittem, hogy innentől repesztünk a végcélig, de tévedtem, meg kellett állni enni. Kicsit kezdett olyan érzésem lenni, hogy a kínaiak olyanok, mint a csecsemők, négy óránként enni kell. Ettem én is, aztán fizettem. Elég vad összeget mondott be az asszonyság, vissza is kér-deztem, hogy jól értem-e. Sajnos jól értettem, hát akkor fizetek. 
A buszon nagyon vigyorgott rám a két asztaltársam, akkor jöttem rá, hogy az ő ebédjüket is én fizettem. Persze ez nem váltott ki belőlük nagy hálálkodást.
Végre, végre egy órakor megérkeztünk Shilinbe. El se akartam hinni! A kísérő közölte, hogy kettőre legyek a busznál, mert indulunk vissza. Felejtsd el! Otthagytam a francba. Ko-cogott utánam, hogy nem kettőkor, hanem háromkor. Na, jó, majd meglátjuk –, gondoltam, és elloholtam a bejárat felé. Ha elég a két óra, akkor jó, ha nem, akkor megyek majd másik busz-szal.
Kifizettem a meglehetősen borsos belépőt, átestem a fémkeresésen, biztonsági ellenőrzésen is, és mehettem, amerre látok. A röhej az, hogy ha valaki veszi a fáradtságot, akkor megkerül-heti az egész kócerájt, és bemehet mindenféle ellenőrzés és jegyfizetés nélkül.
Zúdultam a tömeggel a fantasztikus sziklák felé. Mikor odaértem, úgy gondoltam, hogy mindenkinek igaza volt, aki leszólta a helyet. A sziklák tényleg fantasztikusak voltak, de az egészet agyonvágta az, hogy körülöttük nyírt gyep, virágágyások, és kikövezett gyalogutak. Na, ezért kár volt, ráadásul lépni se lehetett a csoportoktól, amik a megafonos vezetők után vonultak. Gondoltam, ha már itt vagyok, akkor körüljárom. Villámgyorsan rájöttem, hogy a kínaiak itt is azt csinálják, mint mindenhol. Egy jól bejáratott útvonalon terelik végig ezeket a birkákat. Na, ha ők mennek jobbra, akkor én balra, aztán nem zavarjuk egymást. Ez a csodála-tos! Nem szóródtak szét, nem zavartak. 
Kicsit beljebb, ahova nem mennek a csoportok, már nem volt parkosítva, az ösvények is keskenyebbek voltak. Mikor még távolabb mentem, nem volt már semmi ösvény, csak csend – ami azért elég ritka errefelé –, és természet – ami szintén. Rendes tempóban jártam az ösvé-nyeket, folyt is rólam a víz. A szürke sziklákat az erózió formálta a legfélelmetesebb alakokra. Magas oszlopok és falak alakultak ki, mindnek éles, cakkos teteje volt. Az ösvény meg lent vezetett a félhomályban. Helyenként liánok is nőttek, hogy teljes legyen az Indiana Jones ér-zés. Mikor kiértem egy teljesen elhagyatott helyre, felmásztam az egyik sziklára. A teteje tüs-késre erodálódott, de annyira éles, hegyes volt mindenhol, hogy a súlyom alatt lepattantak az elvékonyodott kőpengék. Innen visszakeveredtem a kiépített részre. Egy tó bukkant fel a szik-lák között. Félelmetes volt, ahogy a kőcsipkék tükröződtek. Onnan nem messze meglepődve tapasztaltam, hogy egy tábla mutat a sziklák közé vezető nagyon keskeny ösvényre, hogy Dangerous section! Ennek fele se tréfa, merre is menjek? Nálunk az ilyen hat lánccal és négy korláttal, meg büntetéssel le lenne zárva, itt meg még reklámozzak is. Elindultam felfelé. Rö-videsen négykézláb kellett átbújnom a félig ledőlt sziklák alatt, aztán meg felfelé kaptatni a kőbe vésett lépcsőfokokon. Először hetykén szökdécseltem, de ahogy nőtt a magasság, és csökkent a szélesség, úgy fogyott a bátorságom. Végül már szinte minden szikla alattam volt. Úgy nézett ki, mintha lentről ezer konyhakés mutatna rám. Talán nem kéne leesni, gondoltam. Majd rögtön végiggondoltam az esélyeimet, ha mégis. Amit meghagynának belőlem a szik-lák, az a tóba esne. Ilyen gondolatokkal markoltam a penge vékony szikla legfelső taraját, miközben átegyensúlyoztam egy szakaszon, amit egy kőlappal – mi mással – kipótoltak, hogy el lehessen menni. Az ösvény, vagy mi a fene szélessége itt már csak 20 cm volt. Fönt talál-koztam egy emberrel, aki lényegesen magabiztosabban mozgott, de rajta is láttam, hogy job-ban be van fosva, mint ahogy mutatja, és ez egy kicsit megnyugtatott. Mikor találtam magam-nak egy biztos pontot, akkor végre rendesen körülnéztem, nem csak úgy, hogy na, mire esnék. A látvány gyönyörű volt. Ahol a sziklák közt állt egy egy fa, ott látszott, hogy ősz van. Vörös, sárga, zöld levelek a szürke sziklák közt. Hát, megérte felmászni. 
Lefelé se volt egyszerű, mert ugye nem könnyű úgy menni, hogy az ember nyakában lóg egy fotóstáska is. 
Mászkáltam még az ösvényeken, és biztos voltam benne, hogy el lehetne itt tölteni rengeteg időt, de így is elég sokat láttam belőle, a buszt meg még elérem, úgyhogy kifelé vettem az irányt. Már amennyire egy ilyen helyen lehet irányt venni. Az ösvény az nem kérdezte, hogy merre akarok menni, követte a szurdokot. Végül kikeveredtem az útra, ahol a csoportok vo-nulnak, és a kapuhoz mentem. Leginkább inni szerettem volna, mert lefolyt rólam öt liter víz a turné során. Egyszer azt hittem, hogy esik az eső, felnéztem az égre, de ragyogó kék volt. Akkor jöttem rá, hogy az izzadtság csöpög a fülemről. Ááá!
A busz ott várt, ahol megbeszéltük. Magát a járművet nem nagyon ismertem volna meg, de a parókás útitársunkat biztosan. Szép fekete nylonparóka virított a fején. Az alatt milyen me-leg lehetett?
Időben indultunk vissza. Attól borultam volna ki, ha ezután még ott állunk. Na, nem ott áll-tunk, hanem öt kilométerrel arrébb. Mikor jöttünk, már akkor is láttam, hogy egy kamion fek-szik az egyik kanyarban, na azt mentették. Mikor elmentünk mellette, már talpra volt állítva, és egy gyanúsan emberforma kék csomag feküdt mellette. 
Kunmingba visszaérve az állomásra mentem megvenni a másnapi vonatjegyemet, úgyis ott rakott ki a busz. A vasútállomás egyébként éppen nem létezett, mikor ott jártam, mivel a régit lebontották, az új meg még sehol se volt. Kicsit féltem is a jegyvételtől, de gyorsan meglett a pénztár. Rákészültem a vásárlásra, és kis cédulára kiírtam, hogy Guilin, így is, meg kimásol-tam a könyvemből kínai jelekkel is, mellé írtam, hogy mikor, aztán nekivágtam. Egészen könnyen ment, mert a kulcsszavakat tudta a pénztáros angolul. 
–	Guilin, tomorrow! – Guilin, holnap!
–	Hard sleeper, soft sleeper? – Keményágyas, puhaágyas?
–	Hard. – Kemény.
–	Ok!
Már meg is volt az egész. Ez nagyon feldobott. Gyalog indultam el a Beijing Lun észak felé. Vettem egy pálcikára tűzött fél ananászt, és örültem a jó dolgomnak. Kicsivel később utánam hellózott egy fickó. Visszaköszöntem, örüljön a nyelvtudásának, de kiderült, hogy tényleg beszél angolul. Egy kisfiúval jött, akiről kiderült, hogy a tanítványa. Angolul tanítja, miért cserébe a gazdag apja nála fekteti be a pénzét. Hol van itt kommunizmus?!
Vacsoráztam, majd a szállodámba mentem. Beszélgettem egy-két emberrel, majd elvonul-tam zuhanyozni. Kerestem a tusfürdőmet, de nem leltem, biztosan ottfelejtettem a zuhanyzó-ban az előző nap, gondoltam, de ott se volt. Valaki biztosan elhasználja az én drága Baba tus-fürdőmet – szomorkodtam –, és fájó szívvel veszteséglistára tettem, aztán sima vízzel mostam le magam. Mikor visszacaplattam a szobámba, akkor láttam, hogy a galád takarítónő belerakta a papucsos zacskóba, és a szomszéd ágyra rakta. Felháborító, ezek a mai takarítók! De leg-alább megvan.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

December 5 Péntek
Mivel a vonatjegyem 2041-re szólt volt elég időm Kunmingban, bár inkább mentem volna már. A nagy időmilliomosságban úgy gondoltam, hogy majd sokáig alszok, hiszen megtehe-tem. Ezzel csak az volt a gond, hogy egy dormitóriumban nem mindig én döntöm el, hogy meddig alszok. Az egész szoba lakossága korán kelt, mert mentek statisztálni valami filmbe 220 Y-ért. Hívtak engem is, de végül kihagytam, mert nem tudták megmondani, hogy meddig tart. Pedig lehettem volna kínai sztárstatiszta.
Szóval nekem a filmezésből csak a koránkelés maradt. Összeszedtem magamat és elindul-tam a városba. Első az evés, ami errefelé nem megy annyira egyszerűen. Itt a legtöbb kifőz-dében nem voltak kipakolva az alapanyagok, hanem mondta a kedves vendég, hogy mit akar, fizetett, aztán hozták. Ez nekem nem ment. Egészen pontosan a megmondás részével voltak problémáim, így mindig csak azt ehettem, amit már éppen evett valaki, mert arra tudtam rá-bökni.
Reggeli után az állatkert felé indultam, de magát az állatkertet elkerültem nagyívben, mert csak a nyugati utazók felháborodásáról híres, mert itt is úgy tartják a jószágokat, hogy úgy vannak belezsúfolva a ketrecbe, mint kövér nő a neccharisnyába, vagyis a ketrec méretét az állat mérete határozza meg. Helyette a szomszédjába mentem, a Yuantong templomba, mert még mindig nem lett elegem a templomokból.
Érdekes volt. Azt épületek egy kis tavat vettek körül, amin egy pavilon állt. A tóban renge-teg teknős volt. Legtöbbjük a sziget partján sütkérezett. Közéjük vegyülve üldögélt egy ráné-zésre jó félkilós béka is. A város a falon túl volt, mégis mintha több napi távolság választott volna el tőle.
A nagy nyugalomból a városon keresztülgyalogolva a Yunnan múzeumba mentem, hogy felszedjek valami kultúrát is. Végignéztem a híres bronz dobokat, és az időrendbe szedett por-celánokat is, sőt még a kalligráfiákon is végigszaladtam, de az az igazság, hogy a földszinti üzletben sokkal több mindent láttam, és még vezetést is kaptam, mert a boltos lány nagyon szeretett volna nyelvet gyakorolni.
A múzeum megtekintése után már csak rengeteg időm maradt. Sétálgattam, és ezredszer is végignéztem a virág- és madárpiac portékáit. Igazából a legkevesebb az a virág meg a madár volt errefelé. Inkább turistáknak szánt „igazi” régiségeket lehetett errefelé kapni.
Végiggyalogoltam a városon, hogy találjak egy internet elérhetőséget, de sehol semmi. Má-sodikán olvastam utoljára leveleket, de a kínai karakterek megkeserítették az életemet, így a lényeget elfelejtettem megírni Gabinak, azt, hogy nem felejtettem el az évfordulónkat. Vagyis elfelejtettem. Azóta is netet keresek, és nem találom azt se, ahol akkor jártam, mert arra is véletlenül akadtam. Lementem a térképről, de semmit nem találtam, eltekintve egy piactól, amit biztos, hogy nem turistáknak találtak ki. Mikor visszafelé tartottam már a városba, akkor találtam egy nagy Internet Café feliratot. Időm eddigre már nem nagyon volt, de bementem. Szívesen olvastam volna magyar híreket, de sietnem kellett, hogy elérjem a vonatomat. Rá-számoltam azt is, hogy meg kell találni a pályaudvar megfelelő részét, mivel nem a pénztártól indulnak a vonatok.
A Cameliában felszedtem a cuccaimat, amit kemény 0,5 Y-ért őriztek egész nap, és elindul-tam az állomásra. A buszról leszállva megkezdtem harcomat, hogy az építkezési területen megtaláljam a vonatomat. A mutogatásban már elég jó voltam, mutogattam mindenkinek a jegyemet, ők meg mutogatták az irányt. A kínai rendszer határozottan tetszik. A jegyre rá van írva a vonat száma, a pályaudvaron meg mindenfelé ki van nyilazva, hogy melyik vonat merre van. Nincs káosz, nincs keresgélés, hogy melyik vágány merre, meg mit hazudott a bakter, csak a táblákat kell követni. A peron bejáratánál ellenőrzik a jegyet, és a vonat ajtajában le-cserélik egy bilétára, amin csak a kijelölt ágy száma van. Zsebemben a fémlappal felszálltam. Szerencsére már bent állt, nem kellett rambózni. A buszok első ajtaján lévő karakter volt a szám mellett, így gyorsan kilogikáztam, hogy a felső ágy az enyém a három közül. Nem vol-tak fülkék, de az elrendezés olyan volt. A csomagot a folyosón lévő csomagtartóra tornáztam fel, majd leültem az egyik lehajtható székre az asztalka mellé. Az alsó ágyon van csak annyi hely, hogy ülni lehessen, a többin még egy kínainak is kushadni kell, nem hogy nekem! 
Megettem a vacsorának szánt kajám egy részét és felmásztam az ágyamra. A fotóscucc vállpántján átdugtam a lábamat, hátha így felébredek, ha le akarják nyúlni, és már aludtam is.
December 6. Szombat
Meglepően jól aludtam, a hímzett kispárna segíthetett. Lemásztam a két méter magasan lévő galambdúcomból és megnéztem, hogy hozott-e valamit a Mikulás éjjel a cipőmbe. Nem ho-zott semmit, de ebben a köpködős országban ennek inkább örültem, meg annak is, hogy meg-van még. Egyáltalán nem hiányzott semmim. 
Reggelire megettem a váróteremben vásárolt buktám maradékát és a lehajtható ülésről bá-multam a tájat. Kezdtek feltűnni a hegyek, amik miatt Guilin felé vettem az irányt. A mezőn álltak szétszórva, olyanok voltak, mintha gyerekek rajzolták volna oda. A sík területből egy-szer csak felbukkantak, szinte minden oldalról függőleges volt az oldaluk, a teteje meg mind-nek lekerekített.
A gyér reggeli után vágytam valami ételre még, úgyhogy kipróbáltam a kínai utazós kaját. A mozgóárustól szereztem be. Száraz tészta, egy papírdobozban, meg mellé csomagolva min-denféle ízesítő. Igazi műanyag kaja. Csak forróvíz kell hozzá, ami Kínában nem lehet prob-léma. Vételeztem én is a legközelebbi köztermoszból és vártam a hatást. A használati utasítás-sal meggyűlt a bajom, de utastársaimat már tanulmányoztam hogyan is kell főzni vonaton. Nem volt rossz, és nem is volt kevés. Az egészet megfejeltem egy sörrel, így egész jó éreztem magamat. Kellemesen elbutulva visszamásztam a helyemre egy kis szunyókálásra. Volt időm, az útikönyv szerint jósolt utazási idő 24 óra volt, és vonatról lévén szó nem bízhattam abban, hogy a jó időnek köszönhetően jelentős órákat faragnak le belőle.
A szunya után megint jött egy kis kifelé bámulás. Semmi jelentős nem történt, talán csak annyi, hogy a megláttam, hogyan tört be a kapitalizmus a vasúthoz. Olyan volt mint a magyar postahivatalok, ahova a demokráciával együtt betörtek a literes bugyik, és a zoknik. Persze kettős honfoglalással érkeztek, az első hullámot a kaparós sorsjegyek jelentették. Itt ez a sors-jegy dolog elmaradt, és rögtön támadtak a zoknik. A vasúti alkalmazottak felkaptak egy-egy kosarat és beindították a bizniszt. Nem csak úgy tessék-lássék, hanem komolyan agitáltak a legjobb minőségű zoknikkal. Lehet, hogy ez a kommunikációs technika Mao Ce Tung örök-sége öröksége? Látványos méretekre nyújtották a zoknikat, majd megdicsőült arccal mutatták a potenciális vevőknek, hogy a párjához képest egy millimétert se nyúlt meg. Hát, a mai mű-szálak sokat bírnak. Elém is leraktak egy ötös csomagot, de nem vettem, minek, csak két lá-bam van. 
Szépen besötétedett, innentől elég uncsi volt, mert a bámulás kifelé innentől nem kötött le. Végül 24 óra zakatolás után megérkeztünk Guilinbe.
A pályaudvar előtt vadászó szállodai felhajtók hadán céltudatosan vágtam át. Nem álltam le a taxisokkal se alkudozni, hanem próbáltam messze kerülni a lehúzós néptől. Az útikönyvből kinézett szálloda felé loholtam megtermett hátizsákommal. A járda nedves volt, valószínűleg nem sokkal előtte esett, ettől olyan volt mint a korcsolyapálya. Tipegtem a sok cuccal. Rövi-desen megérkeztem, de gyanúsan nagy volt a sötétség az ajtó mögött. Mikor megpróbáltam bemenni, már integetett a két őr, hogy én itt nem fogok alukálni. Bánatosan fordultam vissza az ajtóból. Legnagyobb meglepetésemre egy férfival találtam magam szemben, aki egy mobilt nyújtott felém azzal az arckifejezéssel, ami az egész világon annyit jelent: Téged keresnek! Teljesen meg voltam zavarodva. Vártam, hogy Morpheus szól bele ,és kiutat kínál a Mátrix-ból, de nem. A vonal másik végén egy szállodatulaj beszélt, közölte velem, hogy az általam keresett hely megszűnt, de az övé is pont olyan jó, és a telefon tulajdonosa odakísér. Megnyu-godtam, hogy minden rendben a világgal. Az előrelátó szállodatulajdonos egy őrt állított az utazók által ismert, ám csendben megszűnt szálloda elé, és ha az őr látott egy áldozatot, akkor azonnal hívta a főnököt. Nem kell ide nyelveket beszélő alkalmazott, csak egy telefon.
A szálloda ahova mentünk természetesen majdhogynem a vasútállomás mellett volt, így fe-leslegesen gyalogoltam annyit. A szoba amit kivettem meglehetősen leélt volt, de mindegy. Volt különbejáratú fürdőszobám, ami nagy luxus, bár melegvíz nem volt. A WC ülőkéjén keresztben papírszalag virított nagy felirattal: DESINFECTED. Kétségeim voltak. 
Lepakoltam és kajálda után néztem. A szomszéd utcában azonnal leintettek, hogy van inglismenü. Ennek megörültem, mert nem kell eljátszanom, ahogy a wokban megsütik a tész-tát. Bekajáltam aztán visszavonultam kipihenni a nagy semmittevést.
December 7. Vasárnap
Bementem a városba. Kicsit csalódás volt, mert annyit hallottam már, hogy a várost dicsé-rik, erre egy teljesen modern városban találtam magam.
A Wang Cheng palotához mentem először. Pillanatnyilag az egyetem működik benne, meg egy kis múzeum. Miután kifizettem a szerénynek nem annyira mondható beugrót, úgy érez-tem, hogy meg kell néznem, mert kifizettem. Minden felirat csak és kizárólag kínaiul volt, az egyetlen érdekes dolog az volt, hogy meg kellett találnom a villanykapcsolókat, ahogy halad-tam előre szobáról-szobára. Utána felmásztam a palota mögötti hegyre. Ez is olyan volt, mint errefelé mindegyik. Leginkább cukorsüveghez hasonlított, így nem volt egyszerű a feljutás annak ellenére sem, hogy lépcsőt építettek rá. Fent egy kis pavilon van, amibe nem lehet be-menni. Ez kiváltotta belőlem az egészséges kíváncsiságot, és aki keres az ugye talál, sikerült egy lukon benéznem. Lehangoló, de egy baromi nagy légvédelmi sziréna volt benn. A kilátás a párás idő ellenére csodálatos volt. Körben mindenhol félelmetes mészkőhegyek, a köztük szabadon maradt lapos helyen meg a város. 
Még a bejáratnál ajánlkozott egy srác, hogy végigvezet, de pénzes ajánlat volt, így elutasí-tottam, de ingyen is ajánlotta, hogy nézzem meg a hegy alatti barlangot. Hihetetlen, hogy egy kis angolgyakorlásért már senki nem dolgozik. Szóval leereszkedtem a hegy lábához, és ke-resni kezdetem a barlangot, de csak egy boltot találtam. Érdeklődtem, egy csámpás fogú, egyetemista önkéntes kinézetű őrnél, de egy szót sem értett, viszont nagyon készséges volt, ahogy egy önkéntestől elvárható. Végül kerített valakit, aki megértette, hogy mit is akarok, és a boltra mutatott. Bátortalanul bementem, és kiderült, hogy a szent barlangban folytatódik.
Az egyik eladó rögtön körbevezetett, mert ő nem tudta azt amit én igen: nem fogok vásárol-ni. A barlang egy kápolna, amelynek a falába istenképek vannak faragva, nyilván szöveggel együtt. Elmesélte, hogy minden évhez tartozik egy kép. Kikerestük az ’77-hez tartozót, így végre megtudtam, hogy a kígyó évében születtem. Volt persze gyönyörűségesen szépséges színes lámpás kivilágítás is. A bolt részlegbe visszaérve rögtön felajánlotta, hogy a személyre szabott istenségem papír képmását megvehetem, de letettem róla. Ezek egyébként úgy ké-szülnek, hogy a dombormű elé papírt raknak és átsatírozzák. 
Mosolyogva elbúcsúztam, és mentem a városba. Nem ott mentem ki, ahol befelé jöttem, itt nem volt jegyszedő, csak egyenruhás őr. Rögtön az járt az eszemben, hogy egyszerűen egy akármilyen igazolvány felvillantásával bejöhettem volna. Ehhh, mindig csak a csalás.
Közben az idő egyre rosszabb lett. Az előző nap este se véletlen volt vizes a járda. Elkezdett szemerkélni az eső, és a köd is olyan volt, mint Chengduban. 
A Xiangbi Shanhoz mentem, de csak nézelődni. Ez az Elefánt-hegy, ami arról kapta a nevét, hogy az élénkebb fantáziájúak úgy látták, olyan alakja van, mint egy elefántnak, ami a vízbe dugja az ormányát. Az idő egyre kevésbé volt kellemes, meg a város se győzött meg igazán, így eldöntöttem, megyek Yangshuoba. Loholtam vissza a szállodához, hogy dél előtt kijelent-kezzek még, ami pénzmegtakarítás. Sikerült is megoldanom tizenkettő előtt tíz perccel. Beül-tem a korábbi éttermembe, és megebédeltem. A szemben lévő masszázsszalonból integettek a lányok, hogy ugorjak be, de volt egy olyan gyanúm, hogy a masszázsszalon ott is azt jelenti, mint Magyarországon.
Ebéd után kiballagtam a buszpályaudvarra, és megvettem a jegyet Yangshuoba. Teljesen szokatlan volt számomra, hogy egy nagy, légkondis busz állt be. Kényelmes volt, utaztunk rajta vagy négyen. Az út nem volt hosszú, rövidesen megérkeztünk. Mikor leszálltam megro-hant legalább húsz szállodai felhajtó, mindegyik a saját brossúráját lobogtatta felém, a kör-nyék legjobb szállodájáról. Futólépésben menekültem, ők meg – lévén, hogy nem volt közel, s távol más áldozat – utánam. Bevillant a Brian élete című film megfelelő jelenete, így megtor-pantam, és visszafordulva rájuk kiabáltam: MENJETEK A PICSÁBA! A hatás annyi volt mint a filmben, de én jobban jártam, mert egy bizonyos táv után feladták, csak addigra nem tudtam, hogy merre is kellene menni. Ahhoz, hogy betájoljam magam vissza kellett volna menni, de a rám leselkedők miatt nem volt hozzá kedvem. Végül megszólított a helyi iskola egyik tanereje, és elvezetett a kiszemelt szállodához. Bejelentkeztem, és lepakoltam a hat-ágyas szoba kiválasztott fekhelyére. Becsuktam az ablakot is, mert a friss levegő ugyan fon-tos, de baromi hideg volt már bent is. Az ablak becsukása sokat nem segíthetett a dolgon, mert fűtés itt se volt. 
Lementem a városba csellengeni. Céltalanul kóboroltam, míg rá nem bukkantam a városi parkra. Kifizettem a kategóriájában borsosnak számító belépőt, és bementem. Leginkább le-robbantnak nevezhetném a helyet, bár néhány helyről jó kilátás nyílt a környékre. Természe-tesen itt is cukorsüveg hegyekkel volt teleszórva minden. 
A nap hátralevő részében ajándékokat vásároltam, mert a szokásos souvenir vadászat mellé ott volt még a karácsony is. Estefelé beültem egy helyre sörözni. Közben elbeszélgettem a felszolgálókkal, ráértek, nem volt nagy forgalom. Elég hideg volt, nem igazán csúszott a sör.
Megkínáltak valami héjában főtt csicsókával, vagy valami más krumpliszerű dologgal. Mi-közben megfelelően összemaszatoltuk magunkat, elbeszélgettünk. Megtudtam, hogy az előző nap még gyönyörű idő volt, csak az én tiszteletemre köszöntött be köd. Boldoggá tett az in-formáció. Kaptam még narancsot is, de nem olyat, amire gondolna az ember, hanem kicsi, pár centi átmérőjű kis vackokat. Mikor meg akartam hámozni, szóltak, hogy kár a maceráért, egyben kell megenni, jót tesz a toroknak. Gondoltam akkor ki van kompenzálva a kínai cigi okozta károkozás. 
A sörözés után átfagyva felmentem a szobámba, de rá kellett jönnöm, hogy korán van még, és éhes is vagyok, tehát egy kétbetűs kitérés után újra az utcán voltam. Nézegettem az étter-meket, meg az árakat a kirakott étlapokon. Az Under the Moonnál is éppen a kínálatot vettem számba, mikor az egyik pincérnő bizalmasan megsúgta, hogy bent meleg van. Ennek fele se tréfa, ez minden pénzt megér, gondoltam, és bementem. Valóban, legalább egy fokkal mele-gebb volt, mint kint. Ciki lett volna innen meghátrálni, meg minden egyéb tekintetben kelle-mes kis hely volt. Az asztalon gyertyák, nagy üvegezett tolóajtók körben. Maradtam, és nem bántam meg, mert valami isteni sült tésztát ettem, meg banános palacsintát. Ilyen kaja után már lehet aludni.
Már a szobámban készülődtem, mikor nyílt az ajtó, és belépett egy ismerős árnyék, mikor felkapcsolta a villanyt, akkor láttam, hogy Andash az, akit még Emei Shanban ismertem meg, bár azóta Kunmingban is összefutottunk. Sokat nem beszélgettünk, mert az útitársával együtt leginkább evésre vágyott. 
December 8. Hétfő
A Yulong Hé folyóhoz terveztem kirándulást. A buszpályaudvaron találtam is egy egészen mikro buszt, ami arrafelé indult. Benyomakodtam, és már mentünk is. Az út nem volt hosszú, legfeljebb két kilométert utaztam, és már a folyó hídjánál is voltunk. Kikászálódtam, és a fo-lyó bal partján felfelé indultam. Ahogy haladtam, eltűntek az errefelé is szaporodó vendéghá-zak. Az egyik utolsónak még betévedtem az udvarára, ahol két nagy kutya jelezte, hogy húz-zak el. Örömmel meg is tettem, és visszatérültem a földútra, amin indultam. A folyó vize tel-jesen nyugodt volt. A völgy nem is annyira völgy volt, inkább egy folyamatos hegyhiány, ahol pont elfért egy folyócska. Mindkét oldalon a csak errefelé szokványos hegyek. Többféle is akadt közöttük. A leggyakoribb az állított ellipszis alakú, de van ennek több módosulata is. Az egyik például szinte szabályos félgömb, a másik egészen lingam (pöcs) alakúra nyúlt, de létezik Gauss-görbe is, meg cápafog alakú. És mindegyik zöld. Még a függőleges falakat is növények borítják. 
Bandukoltam felfelé a folyó mentén. Áthaladtam néhány faluszerűségen is. Igazából csak elszórt házak voltak. A folyó mellett még akadt hely némi rizsföldnek is. Már nem volt rizs-szezon, régen learatták a termést. Elmentem pár sír mellett is. Kínában nincsenek temetők, a csillagok, meg az elhunyt személye alapján jelölték ki a bölcsek a sírhelyet. Ha a család jóban volt velük, akkor volt olyan kedves, és a csekélyke családi birtok terméketlen részét találta alkalmasnak a temetésre. Nem sok viszály lehetett, mert mindegyik a hegy tövében volt, és nem a rizsföld közepén. Mentem mendegéltem, de csak nem értem el a híres Sárkány hidat. Az egyetlen pont ahol keresztezni lehetett a folyót az utam során, egy modern beton tákol-mány volt. Átmentem rajta és a másik parton visszafelé indultam. Innen még jobb volt a vi-dék, mert azon a parton, ahol az imént jöttem sokkal közelebb vannak a folyóhoz a hegyek, így most a víz széléről duplán láthattam őket. Egyrészt az eredetit, másrészt a tükörképet a teljesen sima vízen. Keretnek meg néhány bambuszcsoport. A róla készült képet tapétának lehetne használni. Olyan fajtának, amit „jó” ízléssel rendelkező emberek szoktak az ágy mö-gé, előszobába, akárhova felrakni egy teljes fal méretében. Persze a legelterjedtebb motívum a pálmafás tengerpart, közvetlen utána a havasi tájkép, de azt hiszem pont itt az ideje feldobni a piacot a kínai karsztvidék kollekcióval. Mellesleg életben lenyűgöző volt.
Mikor úgy tűnt, hogy elfogy az összes út az én oldalamon, akkor észrevettem, hogy koráb-ban csak úgy elsétáltam egy technikatörténeti kuriózum mellett. A folyón átjárást biztosított egy pontonhíd. Régi olajoshordók voltak összefűzve két sorban, a tetejükön meg deszkák ke-resztben. Bátortalanul indultam el a korhadt deszkákon. A híd hullámzott csekélyke súlyom alatt is, és bizarr módon kanyargott a túlpart felé, ami egyetlen általam ismert hídnak sem jellemzője. Biztonságban átértem, bár folyamatosan a lábam elé kellett nézni, mert helyenként hiányzott egy-egy léc, én meg nem akartam fürdeni, mert hideg volt. A víz egyébként félel-metesen tiszta. Állítólag a kőzet miatt jól öntisztulnak errefelé a folyók. Én inkább annak tu-lajdonítanám, hogy az idegenforgalomból él a környék, nem az iparból. Remélem így is ma-rad, mert más vizet nem láttam Kínában, aminek leláttam volna a fenekéig. Szóval a kanyar-gó, imbolygó, lyukacsos hídon úgy mentem át, hogy a lábamat bámultam, így a partra lépés-kor továbbra is úgy éreztem, hogy hullámzik alattam a talaj. 
A már ismert úton haladtam visszafelé, mikor eleredt az eső. Szedtem a lábam, bár ettől még ugyanúgy esett, szidtam is az eget, hogy miért nem bírta még egy pár napig, és úgy lát-szik az égiek félnek a fenyegetésemtől, mert elállt. Az úthoz kiérve elindultam a város félé, közben nézegettem hátrafelé, hogy mikor jön egy nekem megfelelő busz. Egy hasonló mikro-, vagy inkább nanobusz állt meg, mint amivel érkeztem. Az ablakai természetesen – mint min-den más négykerekűnek – be voltAK fóliázva, így nem láttam be. Ezért még nagyobb volt a meglepetés, mikor elhúztam az oldalajtót. Olyan érzés volt, mint a szardíniakonzerv kinyitása. Pislogott rám a sok bezsúfolt arc, és szorítottak még egy helyet. Érdekes, hogy még egy hely mindig van. A Xi Jie – Nyugati utca – végén szálltam ki, és elmentem abba az étterembe, ahol előző nap sörözgettem a fagyhalál széléig. Az ebéd amit kaptam felejthető ízvilágú volt. 
Az ebéd után a város másik parkjába mentem a Zöld Lótusz Csúcsra. Furcsa park, a Li Jiang folyó partján álló hegy egyik oldalán alakítottak ki néhány ösvényt, azon lehet felkaptatni egy darabig. Van néhány kalligráfia is a sziklába vésve. A híres emberek látogatása után mindig maradnak ilyen emlékek. A park nem nagy, csak a belépő. Hozzászoktak már ahhoz, hogy sok erre a „gazdag” külföldi.
Innen a Li Jiang partján indultam felfelé. A víz itt is nyugodt volt – a száraz évszakban nincs sok víz itt se, nem járnak hajók –, és szél se fújt. Itt keskenyebb volt a folyóvölgy, nin-csenek rizsföldek a két parton, az út, amin mentem a hegyoldalban vezetett. Először a város-ban gyalogoltam, egészen kikötőig, ami nyáron elég forgalmas lehet, már csak az üres bazár standokból ítélve is. Mentem tovább az üres asztalok között, amik az utat szegélyezték. Szé-pen elfogyott a házak után az útburkolat is. Elég szépen eltávolodtam a várostól, úgyhogy visszafordultam. Már a bazárnál tartottam, mikor megint eleredt az eső, és ezen semmi nem segített már. Az ereszek alatt próbáltam meglépni az áldás elől, de elég kevés sikerrel. Az ebédelős helyemre menekültem, hogy megnézzem az e-mailjeimet. A hálózat olyan lassú volt, hogy már-már a hajamat téptem, mire megjelent valami a monitoron, persze fűtés nem volt továbbra sem. Átmentem az Under the Moonba, mert az ebéd tapasztalatai után inkább ott akartam enni. 
A pincérlányok megismertek, nem nagy a forgalom. Meglepetést kaptam, hoztak nekem is egy lavórt, amiben samottal kirakott vödörben izzott a brikett. Abszurd volt a francia kisven-déglő hangulatát árasztó helyen egy ilyen fűtés. A lavór az asztal alá került, és így lényegesen kellemesebb volt az élet. Megvacsoráztam, és egy sört is ittam minden vacogás nélkül. Béké-sen üldögéltem, kezem az asztal alatt melegedett, mikor beviharzott egy lány, és leült az egyik asztalhoz. Errefelé elég bátor módon levette a kabátját, úgy ült az asztalhoz. Meginvitáltam a személyes parazsamhoz melegedni, amit el is fogadott. Emmának hívták, Skóciából jött vo-nattal. Mesélte, hogy útba ejtette Magyarországot is, mielőtt a Transzszibériai expresszel Mongóliába ment volna. Ott ismert meg egy walesi srácot, Gust, aki nemrég írta neki, hogy itt van Yangshuoban, így hát felkerekedtünk, hogy megkeressük a szállodáját. Az eső közben elállt, de ez sokat nem könnyített a keresésen, mert senki nem hallott még a helyről, így felad-tuk, és beültünk egy kocsmába. Még ki se csapolták a sörünket, mikor belépett a keresett személy. Ez a jó a kisvárosokban. Csak úgy megjegyezném, hogy könyvem szerint a lakosság 300.000 fő, szinte falu.
Hajnali egyig dumcsiztunk, akkor feladtam, és elmentem aludni. Előtte még megbeszéltük, hogy a Mei You – vagyis Nincsen – Caféban találkozunk tízkor egy reggelire.
December 9. Kedd
Tíz körül ébredtem, úgyhogy erős volt bennem a gyanú, hogy a megbeszélt találkozóra nem fogok odaérni. Ez egyre erősödött bennem, mikor a fürdőszobára vártam. Tíz perc után nyil-vánvalóvá vált, hogy csak nő lehet bent. Ezen jót röhögtünk kínai szobatársammal, aki még türelmetlenebbül várt a budira, mint én. Fél óra záróizomtorna után végre kilibegett a hölgy.
Háromnegyed tizenegy volt már, mikor elmentem a Mei You előtt. Nem számítottam ilyen mértékű türelemre, de benéztem, és legnagyobb meglepetésemre Emmát láttam bent üldögél-ni. Megreggeliztem én is, és mire befejeztem Gus is megérkezett. Előző este háromig iszogat-tak, csoda, hogy felkeltek. Én nem tettem volna.
A mai napra a Yueliang Shan – vagyis Hold hegy – meglátogatását terveztem, esetleg, egy környékbeli barlangot. Elváltunk egymástól, én mentem megint a buszállomásra, és gyakorla-tilag ugyanarra buszoztam, mint az előző napon, csak messzebb, de nem sokkal.
A nevét a közepén virító félhold alakú lyukról kapta. Jól néz ki, szó ami szó, szinte szabá-lyos háromszög alakú hegy, a közepe táján a boltíves nyílással. 
A jegy megvétele után elkezdtem felfelé baktatni a kikövezett ösvényen, ami emlékeztetett az Emei Shan lépcsőihez. Nagy lehet télvíz idején a turistahiány, mert egy néni rám akaszko-dott, hogy vegyek nála üdítőt, és minden mászás ellenére kitartóan követett, ismételgetve a háromszavas angoltudását, amivel szomjúságra akart rábeszélni. Hatástalan volt ellene min-den. Kipróbáltam, a „nem látlak” trükktől a hazudozásig mindent, de csak jött utánam. Aztán megállt, hogy majd itt megvár és akkor visszafelé vehetek nála akármit. Lelkesen helyesel-tem, bízva abban, hogy nem lesz annyi türelme, esetleg vezet lefelé más út is. Az eső csend-ben szemerkélt, amiről szívesen lemondtam volna, és nem volt valami meleg sem, de meg kellett állnom vetkőznöm néhány réteget. Rajtam kívül nem sokan jártak arrafelé akkor. 
Mikor felértem a lyukhoz, akkor láttam csak, hogy mekkora. A szélessége lehetett 30 méter, a magassága meg 20. Lehet, hogy melléhord a saciméterem, de jellemző a méretre, hogy rög-tön az jutott eszembe, hogy ezen Bessenyei Péter biztos rögtön át akarna repülni. Persze ahogy ismerem még meg is fordulna ekkora helyen. átmentem ezen a furcsa barlangon – mert végül is az – és felfedeztem, hogy az ösvény tovább vezet felfelé. Volt ugyan egy nagy „Tilos az Á” tábla, de ilyenkor mindig elfelejtek angolul, így továbbmentem. Itt már nem volt burko-lat, csak a legfrankóbb agyag. Ez a szemerkélő esővel összefogva ragaccsá, meg csúszós ku-limásszá alakult, hogy megvédje a csúcs titkait, de nem adtam fel. Szépen felmásztam, és nem bántam meg. A kilátás a pára, és az eső ellenére is fantasztikus volt. Alattam a rizsföldek, néhány falu, és ameddig a szem ellát ezek a mesebeli hegyek. Ha az ember látja ezt a helyet, talán még a sárkányokban is tud hinni. Na, jó, ha nem múlt el hat éves.
Körbefényképeztem a világot, és elindultam lefelé. Na, ez sokkal gázosabb volt, mint felfe-lé. Lassan araszoltam, mert éreztem, hogy nem célszerű itt kitörni a nyakam, mert a tilos táb-lát nem nagyon fogják átlépni a kínaiak, így meg se találnak. Nincs is veszélyesebb, mint a csúszós agyag! Főleg, ha megsebesítették! Mikor kiértem a kövezett részre tíz centivel maga-sabb voltam, mint a mászás előtt, és egyensúlyozni is nehezebb volt a gömbtalpú cipőben. Félórás küzdelem után megszabadultam a sár nagy részétől. (Az utolsó darabkák akkor tűntek el a bakancsomról, mikor február utolsó hetében Szarvaskőn hóban gyalogoltunk egy napot, pedig közben le is mostam a nyomorultat.)
Leballagtam a lépcsőkön, és arra gondoltam, vajon vár-e rám az asszony a kólákkal? Nem várt, volt esze. Békésen nézegethettem a bejárat mellett a táblát a közeli barlang gyönyörűsé-geiről. Ez lett volna a mai nap másik programja, de elbizonytalanodtam. Iszapban hempergést, meg patakban fürdést ajánlott a túra. 7-8 °C-ra becsültem a hőmérsékletet, ami nem annyira tüzelte bennem a vágyat az ilyesmi iránt, úgyhogy erről lemondtam csendben. 
Helyette az első busszal visszamentem a városba, majd rögtön tovább Baishába, hogy végre megnézzem a Sárkány-hidat. Egy mellékúton gyalogoltam két kilométert a Yulong He folyó-ig. Itt átmentem a hídon, ami még mindig nem a Sárkány-híd, vagyis Yulong Qiao volt, és a parton elindultam. A riszföldek töltésein haladtam folyásirányban. Rövidesen elértem a hidat. Egy nagy boltív ível át a folyó fölött, már 1412 óta. Magában ez a szám nem egy nagy durra-nás, a híd is eléggé leharcolt állapotban van, de érdemes egy kicsit belegondolni. 
Ez már a mongol invázió idején is idősebb volt, mint én most, túlélte őket és a világháború-kat, és Maót, meg a kulturális forradalmat is. Akkor rakták le az alapjait, amikor a többség szerint még lapos volt a Föld. Most piros nylon szatyrok vannak szétdobálva rajta, de gyaní-tom, hogy ettől se fog összedőlni. Ja, és a mai napig használják! Én is átmentem rajta, de csak azért, hogy vissza is jöjjek. Nincs rajta semmi csicsa, csak a funkció. Már hatszáz éve. 
Folytattam az utamat tovább a rizsföldeken keresztül. Nem sok emberrel találkoztam, talán néggyel, meg ugyanannyi bivallyal. Ezek nagyon tetszenek nekem. Nagy mafla állat, aztán úgy állnak a szarvai, mintha az áramvonalasság lett volna a fő szempont a tervezésnél.
Ahogy haladtam, észrevettem, hogy piros nyilak mutogatnak nagyjából arra, amerre én tar-tok. Állítólag van arra még egy régi híd, biztosan oda vezet, gondoltam. Ebből is kiviláglik, hogy nem vagyok valami tanulékony, mert nem olyan sokkal előtte ezt már eljátszottam Kunmingban, de sebaj, követtem a nyilakat. Itta annyira nem lehetett elrontani, mert csak a folyót kell követni. Gondoltam, ha a nyilak fel akarnak mászatni a hegyekre, akkor megvá-lunk egymástól. Kanyarogtam mindenféle úton, és ösvényen, kereszteztem öntözőcsatornákat apró hidakon és ugrásokkal. Átvágtam néhány falun is, ahol a helyiek furcsán néztek rám, a kutyák meg ugattak. Az egyik el is határozta, hogy megtép, de eléggé bátortalan volt a pro-jekthez, mert csak akkor rohant felém csaholva, mikor hátat fordítottam neki. Ennek az lett az eredménye, hogy a nagy forgolódásban teljesen elszédültem. Gyorsabban elhagytam volna a territóriumát, ha békén hagy. A régi hidat nem találtam meg, de elértem oda, ahol az előző nap átkeltem a folyón és visszaindultam. Most is átmentem a folyón, de nem a parton mentem tovább, hanem Yanngshuo felé indultam az úton. Nagyon büszke voltam magamra, hogy a kínai kresztábláról el tudtam olvasni, hogy melyik irány vezet a városba. Elvileg nem volt több a távolság három kilométernél. Az út szélén ballagtam, figyeltem hogyan terelik haza a kacsákat. Haláli, amikor száz kacsa trappol az aszfalton. Az idétlen úszóhártyájuk csak úgy csattog. Ahogy mentem szembe velük – igaz az út másik oldalán –, kicsit elbizonytalnítottam a csapatot, ezért lassítottak. Paccs…paccs…paccs, aztán mikor melléjük értem, akkor bele-húztak, hogy minél gyorsabban elsuhanjanak mellettem, paccspaccspaccs. És mindezt kb. száz pár kacsaláb. Nem sokat bandukolhattam, mert megállt mellettem egy háromkerekű cset-tegő, és felvett. Ezek a járgányok igen elterjedtek errefelé. Mikor először láttam azt hittem házi gyártmány, de annyi egyforma volt belőlük egész utam során, hogy biztosan van Kínában egy csettegőgyár. Elöl van a motorja, meg egy kereke. A kisebbeket úgy lehet irányítani, mint egy motoros kapát, a nagyobbaknak rendes kormánykerekük van. Engem egy ilyen vett fel. Pakk-pakk hangokkal hasítottuk a levegőt. Elöl egy gumibelső van mindegyikre felapplikálva – csak úgy házilag – hogy a hűtővíz ne fröcsögjön ki. Ezt cikk-cakkosra vágják le, hogy szép legyen. 
Miközben robogtunk, megláttam brit barátaimat, Emmát és Gust velem szembe biciklizni. Integettünk egymásnak. Az önkéntes fuvarosom a város szélén rakott le, és megsarcolt 1 Y-ra, ami méltányos ár. Besétáltam a városba. Közben megnéztem a piacot is, ami a város legtöbb utcáját elfoglalja. A szállodába mentem, és beálltam a zuhany alá. Egy fél órán át engedtem magamra a forró vizet és bíztam benne, hogy mikor kimegyek nem várnak hárman az ajtó előtt.
Megtisztulva indultam az Under the Moonba, hogy megérdemelt vacsorámat magamhoz vegyem. Ott üldögéltem, mikor megláttam a barátaimat az utcán. Beinvitáltam őket. Együtt megvacsoráztunk és beszélgettünk. Este tízre beszéltünk meg egy találkát a Red Star Express-be. Addig volt még időm bőven, így megnéztem a leveleimet. Az étteremben ingyen internetelérés volt. Leültem a gép elé, a pincérlányok utánam hozták a sörömet, meg a lavór-ban a parazsat. Félemetes, hogy az ujjaimmal a XXI. század technológiáján zongoráztam, miközben a lábamat egy olyan eszköz mellett melengettem, amit már az ókori rómaiak is használtak, és a világ nagy részén nem sokkal később ki is veszett, mert nem túl hatékony. Mire befejeztem, már mehettem is át a Red Starba, a megbeszélt találkára. Az a jó, hogy ezek a helyek mind egy utcában vannak, így nem kell gyalogolni. 
Egy pár sör mellett folytattuk a beszélgetést, aztán megint egy óra lett. Elmentünk lefeküd-ni. Alvás előtt még beszélgettem egy kicsit a kínai szobatársammal, aztán szunyáltam én is.
December 10. Szerda
Reggel belém hasított a felismerés, hogy baromira nincs időm elmenni Longshengbe – aho-va szerettem volna –, hogy megnézzem a híres rizsteraszokat, mert Chengduba eljutni kell két nap, így ha elmegyek még rizsteraszozni is, akkor az utolsó pillanatban esek be a reptérre. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy ez arra az esetre vonatkozik, ha minden klappol.
Nagyon nehéz szívvel mondtam le a rizsteraszaimról, amitől olyan érzésem lett, mintha idő előtt kellene megszakítanom az utazást.
Lementem a Mei Youba, és reggeli mellett elmeséltem bánatomat Emmáéknak, aztán visz-szamentem a cuccaimért a szobámba. Kikísértek a buszpályaudvarra, és integettek, mikor Guilin felé indultam az első busszal. A busz a vasútállomás előtt rakott ki, ahol éppen egy transzport kiskatonát tereltek a vonatról teherautókra. Nem ez volt az első alkalom, hogy ka-tonai csapatokat láttam, de mindig meglepett, hogy mekkora szemeket tudtak mereszteni rám. Gondolom, itt is az a módi, mint nálunk volt régen, hogy a katonák mindig az ország túlsó végében teljesítenek szolgálatot, így nem lázadnak. Ja, hivatalos verzió szerint ez az „Ismerd meg hazádat” mozgalom. Ezek is lehet, hogy valahonnan az isten háta mögül jöttek, soha nem láttak még külföldit. 
Bementem, és megvettem a jegyemet. Az útikönyvem szerint 3-4 óra a menetidő, de elég volt a térképre nézni, és tudtam, hogy ez valami oltári nagy baromság. Emma szerint 17 óra, ami sokkal reálisabbnak tűnt. Szerencsém volt, húsz percen belül indult egy vonat.
Mentem befelé, a hátizsákot beraktam a röntgenbe, ami errefelé az állomáson is van. Vi-gyázni is kell, mert eltérítenek egy vonatot, aztán ott a baj! Már vettem volna fel a cuccot a túloldalon, mikor jött a rendőr, hogy nyissam ki. Gondoltam, hogy csak a machete lehet a gond, meg a többi kés, de ártatlan arcot vágtam, és kinyitottam, mint aki semmit se ért. Persze ha fentről belenézett, akkor csak a koszos ruháimat láthatta, így visszaparancsolta a röntgen-be. A kép megint nem volt tiszta, mert a zsák fémváza takarta a késeket, így félreállított, hogy majd a főnök lejön aztán dönt a sorsomról. Ez már nem annyira tetszett, így elkezdtem muto-gatni a jegyemet, hogy mennem kell, ne szórakozzanak. A fickó rám nézett, és intett, hogy menjek. Valószínűleg megpróbálta maga elé képzelni a helyzetet, ahogy egy machetével vé-gigszamurájozok a vonaton, hogy megdöntsem a kommunista párt hatalmát, és a látványt any-nyira abszurdnak érezte, hogy utamra engedett. 
Nem kellett sokat várnom a beszállásra, mire megtaláltam a megfelelő kaput, már özönlött befelé a tömeg. Megint a felső ágyat kaptam. Örültem neki, mert az olyan megbízható, biz-tonságos helynek tűnt. Felcuccoltam, és vártam, hogy este legyen. Sok minden nem történt. Jó darabon visszafelé vonatoztam, mert Liuzhouig vissza kellett menni, ott ágazik el ugyanis a vasút. Mikor besötétedett lefeküdtem, de nem tudtam aludni. Vagy azért, mert nem csináltam semmit, vagy azért, mert nem ittam sört.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 13)

December 11. Csütörtök
Reggel minden rendben volt, csomaglétszám ellenőrzésen mindenki megvolt. Elvileg már nyolcra Guiyangban kellett volna lennünk, de késett a vonat.
Ahogy megérkeztem, rögtön mentem is a pénztárhoz, hogy megvegyem a chengdui jegyet. Az első vonat négy előtt indult, úgyhogy volt időm a városra bőven, több is, mint szerettem volna. A hátizsákot beadtam a megőrzőbe, mert azzal a hátamon tényleg hosszú lett volna a nap.
Először a madár és halpiacra mentem. A Zunyi Lun végigmenve láthattam az ország egyik legnagyobb Mao szobrát. Csalódás volt, mert a vizuális effektek nagy szakértői háttérnek be-raktak egy kétszer magasabb épületet, így a szobor akármekkora is volt, eltörpült a ház árnyé-kában. Mao elvtárs egyébként egy nagy, üres térnek, a Renmin térnek integet, amin semmi nincs, csak két – Louvre koppintás – üvegpiramis.
Átmentem a Nanming He hídján, és már ott is voltam a piacon. Az árusok még csak most pakolták ki a portékát. A madarakat főleg a hullámospapagáj, a halakat az aranyhal képvisel-te. Az utóbbiból persze volt jó néhány változat. A két legszörnyűbb az átlátszó volt, és az, amelyiknek a szemén, vagy a szeme alatt – ezt nem sikerült megállapítanom, mert csak fent-ről nézhettem őket a lavórban – egy nagy átlátszó hólyag volt. A dagadt, és a guvadt szemű verzión már fenn se akadtam. Volt persze minden egyéb, ami egy akváriumba kellhet, meg kiegészítők az erkélyen berendezett kerthez. A papagájokat nagy kalitkában tartották, mégsem repkedtek. Talán nem kellett volna annyit berakni, amennyi befér.
Szinte a piacról nyílt a Qianming templom. A bejárathoz egy keskeny sikátor vezetett. Ezt úgy találtam meg, hogy itt voltak a füstölőárusok. A bejáratnál a jegyárus néni arca egészen felderült, mikor meghallotta, hogy tudom kínaiul, hogy a one yuan, az yi kuai. A templom egészen kicsi volt, és a kertje is csak akkora volt, amekkora a virágcserepekbe belefért. Akár-merre néztem, a háttér mindig valami magas, modern üvegpalota volt. Itt bent meg az évezre-des hagyományok. 
A fél várost megkerülve a Wengchang Gé pavilonhoz mentem. Itt látható a városfal egy kis megmaradt, és felújított darabja is. A pavilon nem volt túl érdekes. Megint a folyó felé fordul-tam, hogy a Jiaxiu pavilont látogassam meg. Az utat, amin mentem, éppen szélesítették, így a környékbeli házak egy részét lebontották. Azért volt érdekes, mert így bele lehetett látni egy kicsit a házak „rendszerébe” A több emeletes épületekre itt-ott ráépítettek, ha kellett még egy szoba, vagy megtoldották az éppen rendelkezésre álló anyagokból Az egész úgy nézett ki, mint életem első olyan kártyavára, ami elérte a harmadik szintet is. Persze az összképhez hoz-zátartoznak a szárítókötelek, és a kiteregetett ruha, meg most már a tv antennák is.
A Jiaxiu pavilon ezeknél lényegesen jobban nézett ki, és kicsit korosabb is volt. Ahhoz, hogy odajussak, megint át kellett mennem a folyón. A híd közepén állt egy másik kis pavilon is, de hogy mi lehetett a rendeltetése, azt nem tudom. A folyó jobb partján álló Jiaxiu Lou nagy része sajnos le volt zárva a felújítás miatt.
A városban kóvályogtam, néztem a forgatagot. Vettem egy adag sült rizst, dobozban, olyan McDonald’s stílusban, és egy parkban leültem eszegetni. Csípett, mint a veszedelem! 
A piac végénél láttam egy embert, aki a tipikus kínai vállrúdon élő pontyot szállított. Min-den halnak a hátúszóján át volt fűzve egy piros madzag, annál fogva volt a rúd végére akaszt-va. Mindkét oldalon lógott hét-nyolc halacska. Mivel nem a farkuknál aggatták fel őket, víz-szintesen lógtak, mintha éppen csak csoportosan úszkálnának a tömegben. Elég nyugodtan tűrték, hogy csak a levegőbe tátoghatnak.
Ahogy mentem, tovább, éppen ezen a lehetetlen szállítási módon gondolkodtam, mikor megláttam, hogy nem sokkal előttem meg ugyanígy húst visz valaki. Na, nesze neked higié-nia! Aztán felötlött bennem, hogy mégis milyen hús lehet az, minek van ilyen kicsi combja, talán bárány? Meggyorsítottam a lépteimet, hogy közelebbről is megvizsgáljam a rakományt. Pár lépésről már láttam, hogy ez nem lehet bárány, mert karmos kis tappancsokban végződik, és akkor megfordult a férfi, és a rúd másik végéről két-három kutyafej vicsorgott rám. Sátáni pofát vágtak, főleg, hogy teljesen szőrtelenek voltak, és a madzagos felfüggesztés húzta vi-gyorba a képüket.
Az ebédre befalt rizses sült fűszer marta a beleimet, úgyhogy nagyon vágytam valami al-kalmas oltóközegre. A szervezetem sörért sikított. Persze csak a B vitamin tartalom miatt! Hiába kerestem valami pénztárcámhoz szabott sörivó helyet, csak nem akadt az utamba egy se. Errefelé nem divat az ilyesmi, csak a romlott nyugatiaknak jutna eszébe, hogy igyanak evés nélkül. Aztán feladtam, és beültem egy étterembe. A személyzet nem egy tagja részt vett a pantomimben, hogy kitalálják mit is akarok. Egy ideig hiába mutogattam a sörre, és ismétel-tem minden hanglejtés kombinációban, hogy pi jiu, nem értették, hogy mit akarok, vagy nem akartak hinni a fülüknek. Aztán mikor úgy gondoltam, hogy nekem már mindegy, mert a fű-szeres ebéd lángjai fognak elemészteni, mint Jean d’Arcot, akkor kihoztak egy üveggel.
Kitöltöttek egy fél pohárral, nem többet. Ahogy beleittam, és letettem a poharat, máris ott termett valaki, hogy megint a feles szintre állítsa a sört. A harmadik alkalomnál rájöttek, hogy ez sok rohangálással jár, így állítottak mellém egy őrt, aki ott állt vigyázzban az asztalomnál, és ügyelt a megfelelő sörellátásomra. Közben én írtam volna a naplómat, de baromira idegesí-tett, hogy ott áll felettem egy pincérlány, vagyis xiaojie, és azt lesi, hogy kell-e tölteni. Szépen rábeszéltem, hogy pihengessen csak, és engem is hagyjon meg ebben a tevékenységben. Iszo-gatás közben el nézegettem, hogy mekkora tempóban bontják a kerítést az utca túloldalán. Reggel óta végeztek kb. három méterrel. Nem lenne rossz eredmény, ha nem háromig teljesí-tik ezt. Lassan elfogyasztottam a sörömet, és elindultam az állomásra.
Kiváltottam a zsákomat, és elkezdtem parázni a röntgentől, hogy megint lekapcsolnak, de szerencsére itt nem voltak olyan lelkesek, mint Guilinben. A vonaton szépen elhelyezkedtem, és vártam a nagy semmire. Aztán a kocsikísérők integettek, hogy látogassam meg őket a fül-kéjükben. Az egyikük évek óta tanul angolul, ő akart egy kicsit gyakorolni. Szegény nem hi-szem, hogy valami intenzív tanfolyamra járna. A korát olyan húsz évre taksáltam, de mikor beszélgettünk kezdett kibukni, hogy baromira mellélőttem. Akkor kezdett gyanús lenni, mikor az mondta, hogy tizenöt éve tanul angolul, aztán kiderült, hogy iskolás korú gyereke van. 
Itt is volt árus, világítós tollat árult. Ahányszor bekapcsolja az ember, annyiszor más szín-ben pompázik. Annyira szörnyen semmire se jó dolog volt, hogy vettem egyet. A nagy be-szélgetés, mutogatás során beesteledett, és le kellett kapcsolni a lámpát, úgyhogy mentem aludni.
December 12. Péntek
Reggel megérkeztem Chengduba. Majd egy hónapja indultam el, és az eltelt idő alatt a har-mincvalahány tartományból gyakorlatilag egyet jártam be. Az időmből 148 órát töltöttem buszon, vagy vonaton. Hát, nagy ez az ország, vagy inkább kontinens!
Először is szállodát kerestem, pontosabban a Traffic Hotelbe mentem. Mintha hazaértem volna, úgy szálltam fel a 16-os buszra. A helyet megtaláltam könnyedén, de a szálloda bejára-tát keresgélni kellett. Bejelentkeztem, aztán mentem is a cuccaimért, amit a Friendship Hotel-ben hagytam megőrzésre. 
Útközben beugrottam a BRTC-be, hogy megnézzem, ott van-e Miss Long, de nem jártam szerencsével. 
Mielőtt bementem volna a gönceimért, még pénzt váltottam, mert nem akartam mindent el-vinni a bankig, meg vissza. Kiváltottam a cuccaimat, egy kisebb infarktus árán. A hölgye-mény a pultnál közölte, hogy nem találja. Angolul persze nem tudott, így behívott a tárolóba, ahol láthattam, hogy nincs. Mosolyogva, magyarul közöltem vele, hogy elvágom a torkát, ha nem keríti elő. Szerencséje volt, mert jött a kollegina, aki tudta hol van. Meglepődtem, hogy milyen nehéz, és mekkora. Nem így emlékeztem.
Az egyik kis üzletből megpróbáltam felhívni az ismerőseimet. A legtöbb trafikban van nyil-vános telefon. Nem pénzdobálós, csak egy hétköznapi telefon, aztán ha végzett az ember, ak-kor a tulajnak fizet. Senkit nem sikerült elérnem. Imre telefonja csak foglaltat jelzett, Miss Long ki volt kapcsolva, egyedül Ivyt tudtam elérni. Megbeszéltük, hogy egy óra múlva talál-kozunk. Jobb híján a Friendshipnél. Ez azt eredményezte, hogy visszakutyagoltam a Trafficbe, leraktam a göncöket, aztán vissza a Friendshiphez. Amíg vártam, elmentek előttem a pincérlányok, akik naponta háromszor hoztak nekünk kaját, másfél hónapig. Nem akartak hinni a szemüknek, hogy megint itt vagyok. 
Megérkezett Ivy, és elindultunk sétálgatni, csak úgy céltalanul. Egy idő után beültünk enni, de nem tudtam rádumálni, úgyhogy csak én ettem, mert nekem már majd kilyukadt a gyom-rom. Egy teát is alig akart elfogadni.
Az ebéd után ballagtunk tovább. Az egyik sarkon megláttam, hogy olyan szivrt árulnak, amit a hajléktalanok szívnak errefelé. Picúréknak mindig szoktam vinne egy adagot az éppen aktuális ország dohányipari remekeiből, ezért nem tudtam ellenállni. Ivy volt a tolmácsom, aki megkérdezte, hogy mennyibe kerül. Kb. nyolc darab volt egybefogva papírszalaggal. Négy yuan, mondta az árus. Odaadtam a négy yuant, mire kezembe nyomott egy akkora cso-magot, amibe volt vagy húsz darab.
A sétánk közben többször próbáltuk hívni Miss Longot, és végül sikerrel jártunk. Megbe-széltük, hogy a házuk előtt találkozunk. Már tudott járni, nem csak ugrálni. A sok fekvésben (és nassolásban) szépen meghízott, alig ismertem rá. Elmentünk egy kis étterembe hot pot vacsira. Felhívta Jameset is, hogy jöjjön. 
A menü nyúl- és kacsafej volt csípősen. Nem tudom mit esznek rajta, mert, hogy húst nem az biztos. Egyébként a nyuszi feje hosszában volt félbevágva, a kacsáé meg keresztben. Kap-tunk egyszer használatos nylon kesztyűt is. Na, gondoltam, itt hajfestés is lesz, de nem, csak nem akarták, hogy összemaszatoljuk magunkat. Volt pálcika is, de csak arra volt jó, hogy kipiszkáljam a nyúl agyát. Ekkor jöttem rá, hogy a nyulak miért nem építenek űrállomást. Aztán persze a forró lébe jött zöldség is, hogy együnk is valamit, ekkor már hasznos volt a pálcika is. A kaja mellé forralt sört ittunk. Először nem akartam hinni a szememnek, mikor láttam, hogy gőzölög a kancsó. Egész jó volt. Édesre csinálták, még valami bogyókat is raktak bele. Mikor kihűlt, akkor már nem volt annyira élvezetes.
Miss Long javaslatára, aki mellesleg idegenvezetőként is funkcionál, elhatároztuk Ivyval, hogy másnap meglátogatjuk a sichuani operát. 
A vacsora végeztével mindenki szépen hazavonult.
December 13. Szombat
Reggel még megpróbáltam felhívni Imrééket, de továbbra is csak a „foglalt” jelzéssel tud-tam beszélni. Vagy hosszan dumálnak, vagy már kikapcsolták a telefonjukat. A legutolsó in-formációm szerint ők is a következő napon utaztak haza. 
Aztán Ivyt hívtam. Hozott nekem csokit, mert tudta, hogy megint éhes leszek, mert a reggeli rendszerint elmaradt nálam. Cserébe neki ajándékoztam csodálatos világítós tollamat. 
A csoki ellenére beültünk reggelizni, de most nem csak én ettem. Egy kis kifőzdében ettünk. Olyan hely, ahova az emberek beugranak munka előtt valami kis tésztára. 
Legalább háromszor körbesétáltuk Chengdut, ami nem kis teljesítmény. Mikor már majd le-szakadt a lábunk, akkor elmentünk a Renmin parkba, hogy beüljünk egy teaházba. Mikor utoljára itt jártam, akkor éppen virágkiállítás volt, hatalmas tömeggel. Ivy is ugyanazon a na-pon járt itt az anyjával, meg a nagybátyjával, de nem futottunk össze. Jó darabig üldögéltünk, mert a gyalogláshoz egyikünknek se volt nagy kedve. Kitárgyaltuk a kínai élet minden pont-ját, aztán csak sétáltunk még egy kört, mielőtt az operába indultunk volna. 
Először busszal akartunk menni, de senki nem tudta megmondani, hogy melyik busz megy oda. Ekkor megpróbáltuk az uras megoldást, hogy taxit fogjunk. Ez még annyira se ment. Mindegyik foglalt volt. Maradt a gyaloglás. Kiderült, hogy jártam már arra, csak nem is tud-tam, hogy ott van az opera. Ivy nélkül biztos nem találtam volna meg, úgy el volt dugva.
Nem egy európai stílusú operára kell gondolni! Nyáron szabadtéri előadások vannak, télen meg egy nagy teremben lehet élvezni a műsort. A nézőtéren asztalok mellett állnak a székek, és minden érkező azonnal kap egy csésze teát. A fűtést egy hatalmas fém serpenyőben álló parázs biztosította. 
Rövidesen elkezdődött az előadás. Nem igazán jó szó az opera, inkább a cirkusz, a színház és a bábszínház keveréke volt. Mindenféle kínai nyelvtudás nélkül is élvezhető volt. 
Tűznyelőket láttunk, és bábosokat. Az utóbbiak nem paraván mögül játszottak, hanem egy-szerűen kiálltak a színpadra. A bábokat alulról, pálcákkal irányították, de olyan tökéletesen, hogy egy idő után az ember szinte el is felejtette, hogy bábokat lát. 
Felléptek a híres sichuani maszkcserélők is. Mutatványuk abból áll, hogy egy pillanatra el-takarják az arcukat a köpenyük szélével, és ennyi idő elég is arra, hogy lecseréljék az arcukat takaró álarcot. Félelmetes gyorsasággal csinálják mindezt. Csak bámultam!
Mire vége lett, már nem jártak a buszok, így taxival mentünk haza. Először hazafuvaroztam Ivyt, aztán a Traffic Hotelhez vitettem magam. Ahogy visszaértem fel kellett hívnom Ivyt, mert csak úgy engedett el, hogy felhívom, ha visszaértem. Nevettem, mondván, hogy egy hónapig utazgattam egyedül, nem fogok elveszni egy taxiút alatt, de felhívtam, hogy megnyu-godjon. Szomorú szívvel pakoltam össze a dolgaimat. A maradék WC papírt, mosóport a szo-batársamnak adtam – akivel a szobát osztottam meg, mert itt is dormba költöztem –, nem volt értelme hazacipelni.
December 14. Vasárnap
A hazaindulás napja. A vekker csörgésére ébredtem. Felöltöztem, és felmálháztam magam. Nagyon bíztam benne, hogy a hátizsákom nem lesz több húsz kilónál, mert nem szerettem volna fizetni. Ez jött a hátamra. A hasamra aggattam a kis hátizsákot, a vállamra meg a fotós-táskát. Alig kaptam levegőt, így kellett a buszmegállóig elmennem. A buszon is csak ültem, de nem mertem lepakolni, mert aztán nem tudom visszavenni. Elmentem a találkahelyig, és megvártam Ivyt. Együtt mentünk ki a reptérre. Becheckoltam a 20,8 kg-osra sikerült hátizsá-komat, és leültünk reggelizni. Sütit hozott, valamilyen chengdui specialitást. Isteni volt. 
Csináltam Ivyról egy búcsúfotót és bementem a tranzitba. Integettünk még egymásnak, az-tán Ivy is ment a dolgára. 
A repülőúton nem történt semmi. A kilátás viszont gyönyörű volt. A felhők mindent beborí-tottak, nem volt rajtuk semmi luk, a tetejük sima volt, mintha havas tájat néznék. Csak he-lyenként dugták át a fejüket a havas hegycsúcsok. 
Az úton kiterveltem, hogy mit is csináljak Pekingben, mert a következő gép, ami Moszkvá-ba visz, csak másnap indult. 
Mikor megérkeztem, az összes felesleges cuccot egybe raktam, és beadtam a megőrzőbe, hogy ne kelljen cipelni. Horribilis árat kértek, de amilyen súlya volt, nem sajnáltam. Buszra pattantam, és már robogtam is a város felé. Próbáltam felismerni néhány helyet, a négy évvel ezelőtti pekingi látogatásomról, de teljesen idegennek tűnt a táj. Eltartott egy darabig, mire beértünk, de legalább olyan helyen raktak le, amiről tudtam hol van. A Tiananmen tér mellett szálltam le.
Sajnos a Tiltott város már bezárt, mire odaértem, de a Tiananmen kapura még felmásztam. Nem volt egy nagy élmény, de legalább lenéztem a térre. Most Mao van a téren, és a tömeg integet a kapuról. Változnak az idők.
Még sétáltam egyet a világ legnagyobb terén, miközben ment lefelé a nap, aztán elindultam a kinézett szállodám felé. Gyalogoltam vagy két kilométert, mire megleltem az International Hotelt, ami mellett kellett lenni egy International Youthhostelnek. Talán mondanom se kell, hogy a másodikat kerestem. Sőt, kutattam, mert elköltözött. Ott köröztem a környéken, és nem találtam. Erőt vettem magamon, és bementem a csilli-villi öt csillagos hotelbe megkér-dezni. Adtak egy szórólapot, amin volt térkép arról, hogyan találom meg. Nagyon lepukkant-nak éreztem magam a sok puccos bútor, és londiner között.
Elsétáltam a jelzett helyre, és meg is leltem. Bejelentkeztem, lepakoltam. Beszélgettem egy keveset a szobatársaimmal, aztán mentem kajáldát keresni, mert a reggeli süti óta nem sokat ettem. 
Egy viszonylag jó kinézetű éttermet választottam. Persze a jó kinézet csak az eddig látoga-tott helyekkel összefüggésben értelmezhető. Kínaiul rendeltem Konbao csirkét, és sört. Marha büszke voltam magamra, hogy azt kaptam, amit akartam. Alig fizettem valamit a vacsoráért, pedig meg akartam már szabadulni a nyakamon maradt yuantól.
Hazafelé bementem egy útba eső internet caféba, és megírtam az utolsó leveleimet Kínából. Itt futottam össze az egyik szobatársammal. Este még dumáltam vele is, meg a másik fickó-val, aztán alvás. 
December 15. Hétfő
A délelőtt semmire nem volt elég, főleg, hogy korábban ki kellett menni a reptérre. Fogtam a cuccaimat, és elindultam a reptéri busz megállója felé. Visszakaptam a szálláson letétbe helyezett 100 yuanomat is, így még több pénzem volt, amivel nem tudtam mit kezdeni. Az utcán az egyik árustól vettem egy üveg piát, az sose árt alapon.
A busz az International Hoteltől indult. Én voltam az egyetlen, akinek nem voltak cuccai. A reptéren viszont felvettem mindet. Újra rendeztem a holmimat, mielőtt becheckoltam. A mér-leg 20,1 kg-ot mutatott, úgy látszik fogyott a zsákom. Vigyorogtam, mint a tejbetök, hogy ilyen jól belőttem a súlyt. A nehéz cuccok, mint pl. a jegyzeteim, meg az üveg pia, a kézi-poggyászban volt, így nem kell fizetni. Kérdezte a pultnál a nő, hogy van-e kézipoggyász. Mondtam, hogy csak a kis hátizsák, meg a fotóscucc. A hátizsákot rakjam a mérlegre. Azon-nal kivert a veríték, de felraktam, amilyen óvatosan csak tudtam, mintha attól kevesebbet mu-tatna. Megdöbbentem, mikor a számok 29,7-ig pörögtek, majd megálltak. A kérlelhetetlen asszonyság közölte, hogy ezt bizony fel kell adni a másikkal. Könyörgésre fogtam a dolgot, hogy ne piszkáljon már így ki velem, stb. Azt mondta, hogy nem kell fizetnem, de nincs mese, megy a gép hasába. Gyorsan elkezdtem kimenteni a cuccokat belőle. Kivettem a filmeket, mert az a legfontosabb, hogy hazaérjen. Ki akartam venni a piát is, de rám parancsolt, hogy az is megy. Nem akartam vitatkozni, mert a végén fizethetek, csak bízhattam benne, hogy szára-zon kapom meg a zsákot. Azt se vetettem fel, hogy a tranzitban öt literes whiskeyt lehet kap-ni, ami szintén üvegben van. Megkaptam a beszállókártyámat, és már mentem is befelé. A tranzitban majd elköltöm a pénzemet, a maradék időben elszívok egy cigit… Rádöbbentem, hogy a cigi is úton van a csomagtérbe. Mindegy, veszek azt is. 
Mászkáltam az üzletekben, nem sok értelmes dolgot láttam, vettem bort, édességet, és cigit is, de kartonnal, mert az volt a legkisebb kiszerelés.
Rövidesen szállhattam is be a 777-esbe. Még mindig hatalmas volt. Az út nem is tűnt olyan hosszúnak, mint idefelé, talán azért, mert bennem élt még a 20-24 órás busz- és vonatutak emléke. Moszkvában szálingózott a hó, de a legendás hidegből nem volt semmi, csak + 2 °C volt. 
A reptér még kisebbnek tűnt, mint két és fél hónappal ezelőtt, viszont ugyanolyan hideg volt. Magamra vettem mindenemet, és kerestem egy helyet, ahol ledőlhetek. Biztos voltam benne, hogy nem késem le a gépemet, elvégre volt húsz órám. A tranzitot ugyan elhagyhattam volna, de azért, hogy éjszaka bemenjek Moszkvába, aztán hajnalban vissza, semmi értelmét nem láttam. Inkább eldőltem egy hideg és kényelmetlen padon. 
Fél óráig bírtam, aztán felültem. A reptér két vége hidegebb, középen meg tömeg van. Va-jon miért? Lassan telt az éjszaka.
December 16. Kedd
Egy idő után beszélgetésbe elegyedtem egy sráccal. Kiderült, hogy Moszkvai ugyan, de ha-sonló meggondolásokból, mint én a reptéren tölti az éjszakát, mivel most csak tranzitutasként érkezett. Lassan reggel lett, és én elmehettem a beszállókártyámért. Nem kellett volna a nyi-tásra odamenni, de így legalább történt valami. Még az idő is gyorsabban telt, és hirtelen azt vettem észre, hogy már lehet is beszállni. Fogtam a szatyraimat, amiken virított a Beijing Duty Free felirat, hogy mindenki lássa honnan jöttem, és beszálltam.
Közeledett az indulás ideje, és csak nem akart telni a gép. Ez alkalommal nem a jó öreg Tupoljev, hanem egy Airbus. Még lett volna vagy tíz perc indulásig, de becsukták az ajtót és elindultunk. Végül is mire, várjunk. Itt van mindenki? Rendben!
Végig – szinte Pekingtől – havas táj fölött repültünk. Aztán ahogy elértük a magyar határt, puff vége a hónak. Megismertem a tájat fentről is. Láttam merre kanyarog a Tisza, aztán meg-találtam Sárospatakot, meg az M3-ast, aztán még leszállás előtt a szüleim házát is láttam egy pillanatra, és már itthon is voltam. 
Megérkeztek a gönceim is, még az üveg is túlélte, kint meg egész kis fogadóbizottság várt. Gabi lelkesen közölte, hogy amióta elmentem kicsi lettem és szőrös. Az utóbbi igaz, mert mikor annak idején Willy megérkezett, elhasználta a borotvahabomat, amit nem pótoltam, hanem szabadjára engedtem a természetet.


Hát, ennyi volt!


Vége


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 14)

Útvonal


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 14)

Kicsit közelebbről:


----------



## anonim (2004 Március 14)

Ahmet koszonjuk a szep beszamolot!
hozzank is kicsit kozelebb jott e taj s nepe...


----------



## Guest (2004 Március 14)

Hali Ahmet, 

pár képecske nem lesz? Vagy már sokat akar a nemzet?


----------



## bárány (2004 Március 14)

Pardon  

azért ennyire titkos nem vagyok B) , én voltam az elöbbi követelödzö


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Március 14)

Az az igazság, hogy dián vannak képek, és most fejeztem be a marokkói képek szkennelését, ami akkora élmény volt, hogy egy darabig még nem várhatóak a kínaiak. futyul


----------



## mioki (2004 Március 14)

Jó, akkor egy darabig nem várjuk. De azért te közben tegyél fel, csak úgy meglepetésként futyul


----------



## starter (2004 Április 27)

Már az időszámítás előtt a Qinghai-Tibeti fennsíkon élő tibeti nemzetiségű ősök létesítettek kapcsolatot a Kína más területein élő hanokkal. 
Hosszú idő elteltével a tibeti fennsíkon élő törzsek fokozatosan egyesültek és végül kialakult a mai Tibet.

Az időszámítás szerinti 7. század kezdetén véget értek Kína középső területén a több mint 300 évig tartó zavargások és elszakadási törekvések. 
Ezzel egy időben a tibeti nemzet hőse, azaz Szongcen Gampo megalapította a tibeti királyságot, amelynek székhelye Lhasza lett.
Szongcen Gampo idején átvették a tang-dinasztia élenjáró termelési technikáját, illetve politikai, kulturális eredményeit, 
rendkívül jó baráti kapcsolatokat létesítettek a Tang-dinasztiával a politika, 
a gazdaság, a kultúra, valamint más területeken egyaránt.

Mitikus történelem 

A helyi lakosság körében mitikus történetek élnek a tibeti nép eredetét tekintve. E történetek szerint, három bodhiszattva
– Mandzsusri, Avalokitesvara és Vadzsrapáni – szállt le a Földre, és eldöntötték, hogy az addig ember által lakatlan területet benépesítik. 
Az egyik isten, Avalokitesvara (aki Tibet védőszentje is) hím majommá változott, majd ezt követően feleségül vett egy hegyi démont, 
akitől hat gyereke született: három fiú és három lány. 
E hat gyermektől származik Tibet népe.


----------



## mioki (2005 Október 24)

*Álmatlanság*

_Okok, típusok:_
Szív és lép elégedetlenség miatti álmatlanság (ide sorolják az egyszerű kimerültséget is, mert akkor is a szívben és a lépben történnek változások, amik előidézik), egyéb tünetek lehetnek: nehéz elalvás, erős szívdobogás, mentális fáradtság, étvágytalanság, lepedékes nyelv, gyenge pulzus
A nőies tulajdonságok gyengesége, túlzott hajtás, egyéb tünetek lehetnek: idegesség, fülzúgás, száj kiszáradása, melegérzet a szívtájékon, kezekben és a talpon, vörös nyelv, erős pulzus
Szív probléma és váladékozás (? ez talán izzadást jelenthet), egyéb tünetek lehetnek: szédülés, nyomás a mellkasban, fej elnehezedés, idegesség, keserű szájíz
Menstruációs probléma
A leírt gyógymódok minden esetben alkalmazhatóak, mert kifejezetten az álmatlanságot szüntetik meg.

_*Étkezés:*_

_Szederital:_ 15 g szedret kell vízben megfőzni, majd ezt iszogatni (álmatlanságon kívül használ erős szívdobogás és feledékenység esetén is)

_Mézes-tojásos tej:_ 1 tojás, 2,5 dl tej, 30g méz kell hozzá, a elvert tojást forró tejbe kell önteni, kevergetni, majd a mézet is hozzáadni. 10 napon át naponta egyszer érdemes meginni, melegen. Rendszeresen is alkalmazható (álmatlanságon kívül jó ideggyengeségre is)

_*Testgyakorlatok:*_

_Ütögetés:_ reggel és este ismételni a gyakorlatokat, alkalmanként 15-20 perc, az ütések ne legyenek túl erősek, utána jól átnyújtóztatni a testet
láb: ülve a láb külső és belső részét bokától a combig
csípő: ülve a gerinc két oldalán, közben előre-hátra lehet óvatosan mozogni
váll és nyak: ülve ujjbeggyel a fül mögül indulva a váll domborulatáig, felváltva a jobb és a bal oldalon
karok: a kar előre kinyújtva, tenyér felfelé néz, a könyöktől a csuklóig a másik kéz tenyerével, ujjaival
_Qigong gyakorlat: _közvetlenül elalváshoz, háton fekve, lábak kinyújtva, sarok összeér, karok a test mellett, el kell lazítani a testet, szemet be kell csukni. Miközben nem gondolsz semmire a köldök alatt kb. 5 cm-re lévő pontra kell koncentrálni vagy bármelyik lábad nagyujjára. Néhány perc alatt el kell tudni aludni, ha nem megy, akkor valószínűleg nem sikerült teljesen ellazulni, vedd végig, hogy esetleg mit nem csinálsz jól… fontos az ellazulás.

_Lábmasszázs:_ (a kép a talpakat szemből ábrázolja, tehát a jobb oldali a bal láb és fordítva)


----------



## GIGI (2005 Október 24)

ugye folytatod Mikus?


----------



## mioki (2005 Október 24)

Igen, szépen lassan teszek majd fel ezt-azt... Igazából Olgicának szerettem volna még feltenni valamit, sokféle rákra vannak "receptjeim", de egyik sem kivitelezhető... mert mondjuk a legfőbb alkatrész a varangybőr, amit a beteg résznél a bőrre kell tenni





JuliG! A fentiek neked is nagyon hasznosak lehetnek! Lehet, hogy van ami butaságnak tűnik vagy semmi különösnek, de van amit kipróbáltunk már a könyveimből a párommal és használt...


----------



## JuliG (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(mioki @ Oct 24 2005, 03:04 AM) [post=252813]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Igen, szépen lassan teszek majd fel ezt-azt... Igazából Olgicának szerettem volna még feltenni valamit, sokféle rákra vannak "receptjeim", de egyik sem kivitelezhető... mert mondjuk a legfőbb alkatrész a varangybőr, amit a beteg résznél a bőrre kell tenni





JuliG! A fentiek neked is nagyon hasznosak lehetnek! Lehet, hogy van ami butaságnak tűnik vagy semmi különösnek, de van amit kipróbáltunk már a könyveimből a párommal és használt...
[/b][/quote]


Nagyon szepen koszonom. Most teljesen meg vagyok hatodva. Termeszetesen fogok kiprobalni a leirtakbol. A keztartast is szoktam gyakorolni, el is neveztem Szonja fele keztartasnak. Annyira aranyosak vagytok, hogy szeretnelek magamhoz olelni benneteket. Koszi megegyszer.


----------



## lili (2005 Október 24)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(mioki @ Oct 24 2005, 03:04 AM) [post=252813]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
a legfőbb alkatrész a varangybőr, amit a beteg résznél a bőrre kell tenni






[/b][/quote]

én voltam kinai orvosnál, tolmácsa is volt New Yorkban, angolul nem beszelt...mikor kiváltottam ott helyben a kinai patikában amit felirt...a keverékben levedlett kigyóbör is volt, vettem is akkor egy kinai agyag teafözőt abban kellett megfözni az egészet...kis galyak, meg a jó ég tudja mi más volt benne...


<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(katamama @ Oct 24 2005, 03:45 AM) [post=]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
Folytasd légyszíves!





Pl.gerinc és izületi problémákkal küzködőknek van valami jó gyógymód?
[/b][/quote]



izületi problémákkal küzködőknek ... probáltad a MSM krémet? segítséget nyújt a fájós ízületeknek! 
metil-szulfanil-metán = MSM, egy természetes anyag, mely fájdalomcsillapító, ízületregeneráló és gyulladáscsökkentő hatású...


----------



## klari (2006 December 17)

*Thaiföld és Cambodia*

Képek a novemberi kirándulásomról:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v378/szklari/Thailand/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v378/szklari/Cambodia/

:4:


----------



## hontalan (2006 December 17)

Gyönyörü felvételek. 
A különleges csemegéket meg is kóstoltad?


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 17)

Elég szép helyen vótá Klári.
Talán eccer én is ejutok Tájfődre meg Kambodzsába.


----------



## klari (2006 December 17)

hontalan írta:


> Gyönyörü felvételek.
> A különleges csemegéket meg is kóstoltad?


 
A gyümölcsöket nagyjából igen, de a nyársonsült patkányokat és a száritot tücsköket nem. Igaz a békákból sem az angolnákból nem ettem.


----------



## klari (2006 December 17)

Sztyopa írta:


> Elég szép helyen vótá Klári.
> Talán eccer én is ejutok Tájfődre meg Kambodzsába.


 
Szép is volt és érdekes, de a dög melegtől szenvedtem.


----------



## Pankus (2007 Január 9)

Jó volt látni a Thaiföldi képeid. Én augusztusban jöttem haza 3 hét után, igaz én a barátaimnál voltam vidéken.Azért nagyon irigyellek Imádom Thaiföldet. Fantasztikusak a képeid, lehet hogy én is teszek felegy párat főleg amikor a "mocsárban dugdosom a riszpalántát.


----------



## klari (2007 Január 9)

Pankus írta:


> Jó volt látni a Thaiföldi képeid. Én augusztusban jöttem haza 3 hét után, igaz én a barátaimnál voltam vidéken.Azért nagyon irigyellek Imádom Thaiföldet. Fantasztikusak a képeid, lehet hogy én is teszek felegy párat főleg amikor a "mocsárban dugdosom a riszpalántát.


Szia Pankus, feltétlenül tedd fel a képeidet. Voltál más felé is az országban? Chiang Mai környéke klassz volt. Tetszett a Lisú törzs öltözéke és persze a hosszú nyakú törzs asszonyai-lányai.
Ugye augusztusban még nem volt nyoma az árvíznek? Szörnyű károkat láttam. A Chao Phrya folyó partján végig sorakoztak a térdig érő vízzel ellepett házikók-üzletek-éttermek. Ahonnan még nem lettek kiűzve, asztalokon ültek és mezítláb közlekedtek a lakásban.
Tényleg klassz volt minden kivéve amikor ellopták a repülőjegyem. Nagyon sok herce hurca és nem kis pénzbe került amig sikerült beszerezni egy másik jegyet a visszaútra. De inkább a sok jóra kell vissza gondolni.


----------



## Pankus (2007 Január 9)

Szia Klári!
Feltétlen állítok össze egy képsorozatot. Én Isánban voltam. Ubonés környéke, Mukdahan az Laoszi határ mellett van Buri Ram Ősi kambodzsai város. Krabi, Pipi, 
Holnap megyek kórházba majd jelentkezem.


----------



## klari (2007 Január 10)

Pankus írta:


> Szia Klári!
> Feltétlen állítok össze egy képsorozatot. Én Isánban voltam. Ubonés környéke, Mukdahan az Laoszi határ mellett van Buri Ram Ősi kambodzsai város. Krabi, Pipi,
> Holnap megyek kórházba majd jelentkezem.


:..: 
Remélem nincs sújos problémád. Kivánok sikeres és gyors felgyógyulást.


----------



## Pankus (2007 Január 13)

Szia Klári!
Vége a " nyaralásnak". Köszönöm a jó kívánságot. Kicsit még lábadozom, de igyekszem felrakni a képeket, 
biztosan érdekesnek találod amikor a rizsföldemen ültetem a rizst, a barátaim azóta learatták és félretették a termést. Áprilisban jön a thái lányom apja látogatóba és elhozza csomagban. Fantasztikus nem?


----------



## klari (2007 Január 14)

Pankus írta:


> Szia Klári!
> Áprilisban jön a thái lányom apja látogatóba és elhozza csomagban. Fantasztikus nem?


 
Végig kiváncsi voltam, hogyan aratják a rizsát, de amíg ott voltam nem ért be.
Különben mit értessz a Thái lányod alatt? Sajátod, vagy örökbefogadott?


----------



## Pankus (2007 Február 2)

Sajnálom, hogy most válaszolok. A kérdésedre válaszolva Az elejétől kezdve tehát. Van a rizsföld fölengedve kb 30 cm magas vízzel persze iszap meg kis hal meg rák természetesen benne. Te mezitláb bemész a kezedben a rizspalánta és ebbe a harminc cm-es vízbe kézzel beldugdosod a palántákat. Félév múlva kézzel un. sarlóval learatják, majd helyben hántolják is. A képek felrakása valamiért nem sikerült, de azért még próbálom felrakni. A thai lányomról Ő egy alapítványon keresztül jött Mo-ra 1 évig itt élt a mi családunkban a kapcsolatunk fantasztikus volt és még ma is az. Mi ezért tekintjük a mi thai lányunknak. Az ő igazi szülei is mikor kint vagyok azt mondják, neki a te magyar mamád. Imádom Őket már 3szor voltam látogatóban náluk. (2005. júliusában utazott haza)


----------



## klari (2007 Február 3)

Pankus írta:


> A thai lányomról Ő egy alapítványon keresztül jött Mo-ra 1 évig itt élt a mi családunkban a kapcsolatunk fantasztikus volt és még ma is az. Mi ezért tekintjük a mi thai lányunknak. Az ő igazi szülei is mikor kint vagyok azt mondják, neki a te magyar mamád. Imádom Őket már 3szor voltam látogatóban náluk. (2005. júliusában utazott haza)


 
És a leányka megtanult magyarul vagy te tanultál meg thai-ul?


----------



## Pankus (2007 Február 5)

Középfokú nyelvvizsgával a zsebében ment haza, azóta is ha telefonon beszélünk kapásból magyarra vált. A múltkor ottani időszerint éjszaka hívtam már aludt, de az első mondat után már magyarul beszélgettünk.


----------



## Katteam (2007 Április 10)

Nagyon abba hagytátok a témát, pedig tetszene


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 9)

*Kalachakra mandala made in the USA by Arjia Rinpoche*

Kép forrása: *http://kalachakranet.org/mandala_kalachakra.html*


----------



## Coffee (2007 Július 5)




----------



## Vigi (2007 Augusztus 9)

Démonok a világ tetején Kelet-Tibetben 
(Daemonen auf dem Dach der Welt) *Hajo Bergman filmje* 

"A tibeti emberek, akik a világ tetején élnek talán mindig is közelebb érezték magukat a természeti erőkhöz mint más tájak lakói, joggal. A tibetiekben a mai napig is minden kő, minden fa és minden ami körül veszi őket, a szellemek és démonok sokaságának lakóhelyéül szolgál. 
Ezt az izgalmas szellemvilágot mutatja be a kiváló finn antropológus dokumentumfilmje." 


Himalája (Himalaya) 
francia film, rendező: *Eric Valli *

http://www.ericvalli.com/index_fr.html














A Himalája gyönyörű képi világával egy tibeti kis falu, Dolpo népét mutatja be, hagyományaikon és mindennapjaikon keresztül. A Nepáli-Himalája mélyén Tinle, a karizmatikus falu törzs-főnök egy karaván-út során elvesztette legidősebb fiát. A törzs-főnök a halálesetért fia barátját, Karmát tartja felelősnek, ezért mindent megtesz, hogy a fiú ne vezethesse az éves jak-karaván utat. Karma összeütközésbe kerül Tinlével és nem törődve az öreg törzs-főnök haragjával valamint a falú sámánjának jóslataival, a rituális karaván-ünnepség időpontja előtt útnak indul. Az istenek által megszabott napon Tinle és a falú öregjei szintén nekivágnak a kockázatos ösvénynek. Ezzel kezdetét veszi a nemes verseny Karma és Tinle karavánja között, melyben mindkettőjüknek meg kell vívni az ősi küzdelmet nem csak a hatalmas vad hegyekkel, hanem önön magukkal is. 

A különösen nehéz magashegyi körülmények között dolgozó francia filmes stáb kilenc hónapon át forgatta ezt a filmet, amely a dokumentalista francia rendező, Eric Valli két tibeti barátjának életét mutatja be. A film legtöbb szereplője a falú lakosságából tevődött össze, ami még hitelesebbé teszi ezt a gyönyörű, felejthetetlen filmet." 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pJQ9Ds9Jes
Himalaya - part2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DDY4ZfDkm0&mode=related&search=
tibetan song by chungshol drolma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_S3sJmMXfs
14 Dias en Nepal - Parte 3 de 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd_y5jI24_8
Lama Gangchen Rinpoche e Lama Michel no Brasil - 2007


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Augusztus 11)

Eredetileg ezt a diavetítést a PPS topicnak készítettem. Talán nem rontok a színvonalon vele, ha ide is felteszem mert nagyon is idevág. Ha már egyszer valaki újraélesztette ezt a szép régebbi topikot.


----------



## Vigi (2007 Augusztus 12)

Az álmok országa

"Tibetnél távolibb helyre nem nagyon utazhat az ember. Durva, távoli, időtlen, érintetlen vidék, amely még a térképen sincs rajta. Olyan hely, ahol terveket szőhet az ember, és megélheti az álmait. Egy Nyugat-Európa méretű magasfennsík, a világ egyik legritkábban lakott vidéke, a meredek csúcsok és a végtelenbe nyúló területek országa, ahol az ember tér-és távolságérzékelése megváltozik . A kék juh, a vérfácán és az ugató szarvas havas hegycsúcsokkal övezett országa. A hegyek között átjárhatatlan magaslati sivatagok, a lejjebb fekvő területeken jázmin-és kéklő vadmákmezők, barackosok, csillogó türkiz tavak és borókával borított hegyoldalak húzódnak. Nyugodt hely, ahová a megvilágosultak haláluk után visszatérnek, hogy aztán emberi alakban újjászülessenek, minden érző élőlény örömére. Tibet nevének hallatán olyan szavak hagyják el az ember ajkát, mint Pandacang, Csomolungma, Dekjilingka, Dordzse, ősi kolostorok jelennek meg a szemünk előtt, füstölgő vajlámpások, dühös istenek, arccal a földre boruló szerzetesnők, a szélben lobogó imazászlók, látomások és bordó ruhás, borotvált fejű, újra teste öltött, meditációba merült lámák. Emberi combcsontból készült körtök mély hangja és lágy kántálás hömpölyög lefelé a hegyoldalon az olvadó hóval. Nomádok és pásztorok báránybőrrel betakart gyermekeikkel, jak és dzo a jak és a szarvasmarha keresztezésével kitenyésztett háziállat-csordákat terelve maguk előtt, szorosan bőrükhöz simuló amulettekkel nyakukban igyekeznek, ahogyan azt őseik tették, az illatos füves mezők felé. Ez volt Tibet, az álmok országa." 

http://www.videa.hu/main.php?page=play&v=1zP9164BaZOvy1u9
tibeti népzene








"Hagyd el a rossz szokásokat akkor is, ha arra atyáid tanítottak, és gyakorold a jót akkor is, ha ellenségeidtől tanultad azt. Hiszen nem nyeled le a mérget akkor sem, ha anyád nyújtja, viszont az aranyat ellenséges kézből is elfogadod." Egy tibeti szerzetes gondolatai


----------



## Vigi (2007 Augusztus 12)

*A Szakják története* 

"Tibetben négy nagy egyház van, amelyeknek a történelem folyamán számos további ága alakult ki. A négy ma is működő nagy egyház: a nyingma, a kagyü, a szakja, és a gelug. A szakja rend kialakulása a XI. században kezdődött, amikor egy nagy múltú tibeti család, a Khön család sarja, Köncshog Gyalpo egy szent helyen templomot emelt. A helyet Szakjának nevezték, „fakó földnek”, mivel egy folyó mellett, annak hordalékán épült. Ez a hely már korábbi idők mestereinek jóslataiban is többször felbukkant. Sákjamuni Buddha azt jövendölte, hogy a Szakja kolostor felvirágoztatja majd a Tanítást Tibetben. Egy másik prófécia, amely Padmaszambhavától, a híres indiai gurutól származik, megjósolta a leendő kolostor helyét és tanítványainak számát. Mielőtt a kolostor felépült, négy sztúpát emeltek a tíz irányba, hogy megtisztítsák és megszenteljék a helyet, amelyen a kolostor nyugszik. Atísa (szintén indiai mester) 1040-ben, amikor elhaladt e sztúpák mellett – úton Indiából Tibetbe – leborult és felajánlásokat tett. Eközben megpillantott egy HRI, hét DHI és egy HÚM szótagot a hegyoldalon, és e jelek alapján azt jövendölte, hogy ez a hely tanúja lesz egy Avalokitésvara, hét Mandzsusrí, és egy Vadzsrapáni inkarnációnak, akik minden lény számára a boldogság forrását jelentik majd. 
A jóslat beteljesedett, a Szakja kolostor Tibet-szerte híres bölcseket és tudósokat nevelt. Az egyik leghíresebb talán Szakja Pandita volt, aki a XIII. század első felében élt. Számtalan indiai, kashmíri, nepáli és tibeti mestert meglátogatott, hogy filozófiát, tantrát, logikát, szanszkritot, verselést és asztrológiát tanuljon. Végül oly magas szintű tudásra tett szert, hogy – az irodalomtörténetben egyedülálló módon – tibeti nyelven írott logikai értekezését szanszkritra fordították. Egy verses munkája, a „Bölcsességek kincsestára” magyar nyelven is olvasható. Amikor Dzsingisz kán unokája, Godan a mongolok közé hívta, közöttük is terjeszteni kezdte a buddhista tanításokat. Eltávozása után unokaöccse, Phakpa ápolta tovább a jószomszédi kapcsolatokat immár Kubiláj kán udvarában. Oly meggyőzőerővel hirdette a tanítást, hogy hatására Kubiláj a mongolok államvallásává tette a buddhizmust. Phakpa alakját Marco Polo is megörökítette útleírásában. Ebben a században a szakják Tibet urai politikai értelemben is. Aztán a XIV. század elején az egyik szakja főnök négy külön palotát alapít, négy dinasztiát. A későbbiekben e családokon belül öröklődik a hatalom. Csak egy palota élte túl a történelem viharait, amely a XVIII. században ismét kettészakadt. A két vezető dinasztia közül a Dölma Podrang feje Őszentsége, Szakja Trizin Ngawang Kunga, aki jelenleg az egész szakja hagyomány vezetője. A Puncog Palota ura, Dagcshen Rinpocse pedig a kínai megszállás után az Egyesült Államokban, Seattle-ben telepedett le, és alapított kolostort. 
Őszentsége, Szakja Trizin a Khön Szakja hagyományvonal 41. tagja. A tibetiek szerint Mandzsusrí, a bölcsesség bodhiszattvájának megtestesülése. Nevének jelentése: _Szakjatrónjának ura_. Tibet egyik legkiemelkedőbb buddhista mestere. Tibetben született 1945-ben, és hét évesen már a szakja egyház vezetője lett. Gyernekéveitől kezdve intenzív filozófiai és spirituális képzésben részesült. Számos kolostort alapított; főkolostora Dehra Dunban, észak-Indiában működik. Irányítása alatt több mint harminc szakja kolostort építettek fel a hazájukat elhagyni kényszerült tibetiek Nepálban és Indiában. A szakja hagyományhoz hozzávetőleg háromezer szerzetes és apáca tartozik. 1974 óta utazik Őszentsége a világban és számtalan tanítást adott Európában, Amerikában, Délkelet-Ázsiában és Ausztráliában. Mély bölcsessége és részvéte segítségével, kiváló angol nyelvtudását használva sok nyugati tanítványt hozzásegített a tibeti buddhizmus mélyebb megértéséhez..."







http://www.tibet.hu/sangdrol.html

_"Ngawang Sangdrol, halkszavú, törékeny nő, aki 26 évének több mint felét kemény körülmények között, kínai irányítás alatt álló tibeti börtönökben töltötte, amiért bátran kiállt hazájának szabadsága mellett..."_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dToFDF-zVU
FLY A PRAYER FLAG...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JTzjUqwbf8
Lighting Candles at the Buddha Altar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqtVcJPhodo
*Az élet vendége - zöld szirt*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Augusztus 29)

*Tibetben a lélek*


----------



## starter (2007 Október 1)

*Tibet*






Yungbulhakang, Near Tsedang, Tibet​


----------



## Merszu (2007 November 26)

*Más kultúrák*

Egy másik téma kapcsán merült fel, hogy vannak akiket más kultúrák is érdekelnek, és ezért indítsunk már egyet külön.Engem speciel az indiánok és maják, de szinte minden ókori nép kultúrája érdekel.


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 26)

Merszu írta:


> Egy másik téma kapcsán merült fel, hogy vannak akiket más kultúrák is érdekelnek, és ezért indítsunk már egyet külön.Engem speciel az indiánok és maják, de szinte minden ókori nép kultúrája érdekel.



Helloka! Látom már meg is van a topic. Mindjárt teszek is fel pár képet a gyűjteményemből.


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 26)

Kedvenc képeimből néhány

Csatolás megtekintése 136101

Csatolás megtekintése 136102

Csatolás megtekintése 136103

Csatolás megtekintése 136104

Csatolás megtekintése 136105


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 136106

Csatolás megtekintése 136107

Csatolás megtekintése 136108

Csatolás megtekintése 136109

Csatolás megtekintése 136110


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 136112

Csatolás megtekintése 136113

Csatolás megtekintése 136114

Csatolás megtekintése 136115

Csatolás megtekintése 136116


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 26)

Tegnap találtam néhány könyvet is az indián művészetről. Sajnos angol nyelven vannak, magyar nyelvűt még nem sikerült fellelnem.

Csatolás megtekintése 136118 

Csatolás megtekintése 136119 

Csatolás megtekintése 136120


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 27)

Folytatom tovább

Csatolás megtekintése 136347

Csatolás megtekintése 136348

Csatolás megtekintése 136349

Csatolás megtekintése 136350

Csatolás megtekintése 136351


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 136352

Csatolás megtekintése 136353

Csatolás megtekintése 136354

Csatolás megtekintése 136355

Csatolás megtekintése 136356


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 136491

Csatolás megtekintése 136492

Csatolás megtekintése 136493

Csatolás megtekintése 136494

Csatolás megtekintése 136495


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 136496

Csatolás megtekintése 136497

Csatolás megtekintése 136498

Csatolás megtekintése 136499

Csatolás megtekintése 136500


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 28)

Ha van valami jó képetek, akkor ti is tegyetek fel. Szerintem jöhet minden népről. Majd teszek fel még pápuákról, ázsiaiakról, stb... De érdekelne engem is mindenféle.


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 1)

Hát, a képek biztos nagyon jók, amint meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, meg is nézem őket!!


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 1)

Merszu írta:


> Hát, a képek biztos nagyon jók, amint meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, meg is nézem őket!!



Tegyél fel Te is képeket és gyorsan meg lesz az a 20 hsz.


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 1)

Ismét néhány kép

Csatolás megtekintése 137220

Csatolás megtekintése 137221

Csatolás megtekintése 137222

Csatolás megtekintése 137223

Csatolás megtekintése 137224


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 1)

Hogy ne csak indiánok legyenek állandóan, íme pár pápua kép

Csatolás megtekintése 137232

Csatolás megtekintése 137233

Csatolás megtekintése 137234

Csatolás megtekintése 137235

Csatolás megtekintése 137236


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 3)

kanocpapa írta:


> Tegyél fel Te is képeket és gyorsan meg lesz az a 20 hsz.


 

Köszi Ez jó ötlet! Amint hazamegyek teszek is fel!!!


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 3)

Örömmel várjuk a képeket. S hogy ne unatkozzunk addig, itt van néhány kép megint.

Csatolás megtekintése 137657

Csatolás megtekintése 137658

Csatolás megtekintése 137659

Csatolás megtekintése 137660

Csatolás megtekintése 137661


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 137663

Csatolás megtekintése 137664

Csatolás megtekintése 137665

Csatolás megtekintése 137666

Csatolás megtekintése 137667


----------



## Judith (2007 December 3)

Csakhogy ne legyen félreértés, Mayák még ma is léteznek.


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 137686

Csatolás megtekintése 137687

Csatolás megtekintése 137688

Csatolás megtekintése 137689

Csatolás megtekintése 137690


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 137691

Csatolás megtekintése 137692

Csatolás megtekintése 137693

Csatolás megtekintése 137694

Csatolás megtekintése 137695


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 3)

Ezek nagyon jók! Jöhet még.


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 17)

Egy-két kép maja templomokról, ha már fen vannak, akkor bocsánat


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 17)

Sajnos csak így tudok képet feltenni, mert annyira vacak ez a gép:S:S


----------



## enca (2007 December 17)

Sziasztok, gyönyörű képeket raktatok fel  ha lehet írjátok oda, hogy milyen törzs, nemzet, stb. néphagyományát látjuk. Nagyon-nagyon hálás lennék, és köszönöm a képeket is. kiss :..:


----------



## Zsikazsu (2007 December 18)

Itt az általam készített oldalakat találjátok. Jó böngészést!
http://users.atw.hu/bazsu/egyebek/indian.htm


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

Sziasztok!
végre egy normális géphez jutottam, úgyhogy már fel tudok rakni normális képeket is


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

.


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 28)

Zsikazsu írta:


> Itt az általam készített oldalakat találjátok. Jó böngészést!
> 
> Zsikazsu! Fantasztikus az oldal!


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 December 31)

Mindenkinek Boldog Új Évet kívánok!!!

Csatolás megtekintése 142681


----------



## mrttb (2007 December 31)

Sziasztok! És a távolkeleti kultúrák?
Én olvastam anno két könyvet, az egyik Sun Tzu - A háború művészete, a másik pedig a japán Bushido.
Manapság úgyis nagy mánia a japán nyelv és kultúra, kiváncsi lennék, ti hogy vagytok vele.
Esetleg ha valakinek kell majd ez a két könyv, előkereshetem, és feltölthetem.


----------



## mrttb (2007 December 31)

Ki szereti a haikukat? Melyik magyar fordító műveit találja a legjobbnak?


----------



## kanocpapa (2008 Január 1)

mrttb írta:


> És a távolkeleti kultúrák?
> Én olvastam anno két könyvet, az egyik Sun Tzu - A háború művészete, a másik pedig a japán Bushido.
> Manapság úgyis nagy mánia a japán nyelv és kultúra, kiváncsi lennék, ti hogy vagytok vele.
> Esetleg ha valakinek kell majd ez a két könyv, előkereshetem, és feltölthetem.



Szerintem sok embert érdekelne, ha tudsz valami érdekeset japánról, kínáról, akkor oszd meg velünk. Vagy ha esetleg indiáról van egy-két jó képed (bár nem távol-kelet)...


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

mrttb írta:


> Sziasztok! És a távolkeleti kultúrák?
> Én olvastam anno két könyvet, az egyik Sun Tzu - A háború művészete, a másik pedig a japán Bushido.
> Manapság úgyis nagy mánia a japán nyelv és kultúra, kiváncsi lennék, ti hogy vagytok vele.
> Esetleg ha valakinek kell majd ez a két könyv, előkereshetem, és feltölthetem.


En meg azt hittem csak en estem a fejemre.....nagyon,nagyon nehezen megyi a kinai-nyelv tanulasa.Miert kinai-nyelv???? a foglalkozasam altal,termeszetgyogyaszatal foglalkozok.Nem mindenel.....reflexologia es gyogytorna.


----------



## mrttb (2008 Január 3)

gipsi queen írta:


> En meg azt hittem csak en estem a fejemre.....nagyon,nagyon nehezen megyi a kinai-nyelv tanulasa.Miert kinai-nyelv???? a foglalkozasam altal,termeszetgyogyaszatal foglalkozok.Nem mindenel.....reflexologia es gyogytorna.





Az utóbbi időben mindenki a fejére esett ezek szerint 
Van egy oldal, ahol haiku fordítások vannak. Némelyik ugyan a haiku egyetlen követelményét sem tartja be ) ugye az 5-7-5 szótagot, bár fordításban nekem sem menne sztem), de érdekesek, mindenkinek ajánlom, akinek nincs több ideje kikapcsolódni, mint 1 perc. Az alatt ugyanis sok haikut el lehet olvasni, viszont csak egyet szabad A haiku olyan, mint egy történet kezdete, a folytatást pedig mindenki magának találhatja ki.

Több mint ezer haiku, jó olvasást!
http://www.terebess.hu/haiku/magykezdo.html


----------



## mrttb (2008 Január 3)

A több mint ezer az több ezer szeretett volna lenni


----------



## Merszu (2008 Január 5)

mrttb írta:


> *Az utóbbi időben mindenki a fejére esett ezek szerint *
> Van egy oldal, ahol haiku fordítások vannak. Némelyik ugyan a haiku egyetlen követelményét sem tartja be ) ugye az 5-7-5 szótagot, bár fordításban nekem sem menne sztem), de érdekesek, mindenkinek ajánlom, akinek nincs több ideje kikapcsolódni, mint 1 perc. Az alatt ugyanis sok haikut el lehet olvasni, viszont csak egyet szabad A haiku olyan, mint egy történet kezdete, a folytatást pedig mindenki magának találhatja ki.
> 
> Több mint ezer haiku, jó olvasást!
> http://www.terebess.hu/haiku/magykezdo.html


 

Hát igen! Most h mondjátok nem is tudom miért nem ezzel kezdtem


----------



## Merszu (2008 Január 5)

Olvastam két érdekes könyvet Japánról.
Az egyik a Krizantém és kard. Egy amerikai hölgy(Benedict Ruth) írta a márodik világháború alatt, afféle ellenség megközelítés képpen, és igaz egy kicsit elfogult, de nagyon jól mutatja be a japánok életét, főleg az újabb kiadásokban már van egy melléklet is, amit egy japán író írt, és kiegészíti és kijavítja az írónőt.
A másik a gésákról szól, és igen érdekes szemszögből mutatja be Japánt.

Persze ott van még Arthur Golden: Egy gésa emlékiratai -könyv is. Nagyon jó regény, bár egy kicsit néha eltér a valóságtól, de hogy Japánhoz meghozza a kedvet, az biztos!


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 182833​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182835​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182836​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182837​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182838​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDsN6s9_AZk​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182839​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182840​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182841​


----------



## tivike (2008 Október 29)

*Különleges tájak stb.*

Idegen tollakkal ékeskedem. Ezek kéretlenül jönnek e-maiben. A szerintem legjobbakat felraktam a honlapunkra, ahonnan egy kattintással, majd sok-sok várakozással megtekintheti, akit érdekel. Ezekben a pps-ekben ugye Enter-rel lapozunk, ha sietünk.
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/amit_nemlatsz.pps (130K)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/1000sziget.pps (1,6 M) 
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/itt_van_az_osz.pps (1,3 M) 
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/pamukkale.pps (1,8 M)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/viragok.pps (4,1 M)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/oops.pps (1,7 M)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/szeressetek_az_oregeket.pps (2,1 M)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/jozsefattila_nem_nem_soha.pps (4,4 M)
http://civilsoft.hu/Mindenfele/thehumanbrain.pps (700K)


----------



## robilee (2009 Február 13)

De szeretnék oda egyszer eljutni-remélem sikerül


----------



## Natasa91 (2009 Március 21)

egy érdekesség:hallottátok hogy régen kínában elkötözték/törték a lányok lábát 3 éves korukban hogy kicsi legyen a lábuk és tipegős a járásuk?


----------



## Spanky (2009 Március 22)

Natasa91 írta:


> egy érdekesség:hallottátok hogy régen kínában elkötözték/törték a lányok lábát 3 éves korukban hogy kicsi legyen a lábuk és tipegős a járásuk?



Az nem is volt olyan regen.  Meg a mult szazad elejen is csinaltak.


----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 26)




----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Június 1)

Különös képződmény


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

A Sárga-folyó a Jangce után Kína második legnagyobb folyója.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

Namíbia déli részén a döbbenetes szépségű, 130 km hosszú, 500 m mély és helyenként 25km széles ősi tájba vájt gigantikus völgy, a Fish River- kanyon.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

A Tahoe-tó(Kalifornia) a világ egyik legszebb tava. Magasan a Sierra Nevada-hegységben helyezkedik el. Az érintetlen alpesi tó kék vizét hósapkás csúcsok veszik körül.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

A francia Alpok lábánál fekvő Bourget-tó nemcsak Franciaország legnagyobb tava, de az egyik legszebb is.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

Tasmánia északkeleti csücskében található egy partszakasz, a Bay of Fires, a Tüzek öble.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

A Moréna-tó Kanadában található.


----------



## carly (2009 Június 5)

A Hold- völgy dudoros kövei és homokkő tornyai Észak- Chile olyan területén találhatók, amelyet gyakran száraz, kopár pusztaként emlegetnek.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Merika63 írta:


> Ezek igazán kívánnivaló tájak!


 
Igazán örülök,hogy összejött a 20 hsz!


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Orkney az Egyesült Királysághoz tartozó szigetcsoport Skóciától északkeletre. Itt látható Nagy–Britannia legmagasabb magányos tengeri sziklája, amely 137 méter magas, és egy keskeny, 30 méter széles talapzaton áll.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Az Amazonas és a Rio Negro összefolyása, vagyis a vizek találkozója egy érdekes jelenség. Manaustól ( Brazília) elindulva a Rio Negro vizén kevesebb mint 10 km-t utazva érkezünk el oda, ahol a Rio Negro sötét vize keveredik és összeolvad a Rio Solimoes ( ezen a vidéken így nevezik az Amazonast) krémszínű áramlatával.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Földpiramisok




Az olaszországi Dél- Tirolban, a Dolomitok vonulatától északra, egészen különleges, tűszerű alakzatokra lehet bukkanni, s mintha merő tréfából a természet csaknem mindegyiktetejére egy félreszabott kalapot biggyesztett volna. Némelyikük eléri a 40 métert, mások alig nagyobbak egy buckánál.
A piramis alakú tornyok szülőanyja egy gleccser volt.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

A Devil’s Marbles Ausztráliában látható. Az őslakosok szentként tisztelték ezeket a gömbölyű gránitgolyókat. Itt száraz és forró a levegő, nagy a különbség a nappali és az éjszakai hőmérséklet között. Az olyan kőzeteket, mint a gránit a hő feszíti, rongálja. A gránit mállásakor gyakorta gömbölyű formák jönnek létre, és a fokozatos gömbölyödés szabályos formákat hoz létre, mint ezen a helyen is.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Kék-lagúna
A jamaicai San Antoniótól 11 km-re keletre fekszik. Az öböl gyönyörű vize a nap folyamán a kék és a zöld különféle árnyalatain megy át. Kristálytiszta vizében sokféle színpompás halat láthatunk.






















A kék lagúna c. film tette híressé, és azóta is kedvelt helye a filmkészítőknek és fényképészeknek.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 16)

Poás – vulkán

Közép- Costa Rica vulkáni gerincének ékköve a Poás – vulkán tava savas, kis híján forrásban levő vizének smaragdzöld katlanja, amely holdszürke kőzet, bugyborékoló iszap és számtalan állandóan sárga kéngázt pöfögő hasadék tájképébe illeszkedik.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 30)

A Bryce Canyon élénk színű sziklatornyai, kanyonjai és szurdokai által kínált látvány lélegzetelállító. A rendkívüli sziklaalakzatokat a víz, a jég, és a hó marta ki Utah állam déli részén a Paunsaugunt-fennsík keleti oldalából. A kanyon pereme jelenleg 300mm-t hátrál 50 évente.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 30)

Mammoth Springs

Mammoth Springs Wyomingben, az Usa-ban található. A Mamut- források nagyjából 50 színpompás és fantasztikus kinézetű melegforrás, amely a Yellowstone Nemzeti Park fekükőzetén át bugyog fel. Ez a park északnyugati csücskében elhelyezkedő forrásegyüttes olyan, mint egy műalkotás. A színek látványos kavalkádjában tobzódó, fantasztikus alakú teraszokat láthatunk. A gőzölgő forró víz feloldja a fekükőzet mélyen a föld alatt lévő puha mészkövet, amely a felszínen hófehér mésztufa formájában csapódik le.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 30)

Az Ördögtorony gigantikus monolit Északkelet- Wyomingban. Az alatta levő fekükőzeten átnyomuló vulkanikus lávából alakult ki. Több mint 160 kilométerről már látható.
A sziklának a színe a napszakokkal és az évszakokkal együtt változik. 50 millió éve jött létre, amikor a forró, olvadt láva lehűlt, összehúzódott és hatszögletű oszlopokat alakított ki. A benyomulást körülvevő puhább kőzet lepusztult, így a torony a környező táj fölé emelkedett.


----------



## carly (2009 Július 30)

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/BVR5CvekD7s&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1 allowScriptAccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>






Az Angel-vízesés a Canima Nemzeti Park(Venezuela) területén található, melynek 65%-át ún. tepui alakzatok alkotják. Ezek földtanilag és biológiailag igen sajátságos képződmények úgy jöttek létre, hogy a kontinentális lemezek hasadékait az erózió lekoptatta, a későbbiek során pedig ezek a lekopott lemezek felemelkedtek. Egyes hegytáblák elég magasak ahhoz, hogy saját időjárásuk és csapadékrendszerük legyen.
Az Angel-vízesés teljes esése 979 méter(ez kb. 300 méterrel hosszabb bármely eddig ismert vízesésnél), a vízszalag szélessége pedig 152 méter az esős időszakban, amely júniustól novemberig tart. Ebből a csapadékból táplálkozik az a földalatti folyó, mely a vízesés vizét adja. A száraz időszakban a víz nagy része elpárolog, és egzotikus párafelhővé alakul.


----------



## Kafumi (2009 Július 31)




----------



## Kafumi (2009 Július 31)

Afrikában a legszélsőségesebb természeti jelenségek kápráztatják el az oda látogatót, jó példa erre a képen látható sivatagi sziklaképződmény. 






<table style="width: 502px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="lapozo_td"> 

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## psanta1 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Iguazu vizesés a Brazil-Argentin határon


----------



## K_L (2009 Szeptember 9)

Hortobágy:





http://www.puszta.com/photo/szavazas/index.php?id=238


----------



## fodike0 (2009 Október 3)

*Magyar tájak*

Badacsony. Ugye ez a hely is szép?


----------



## fodike0 (2009 Október 3)

*Krisna völgy képei*

Bocsi, de lamaradtak!


----------



## carly (2009 Október 11)

Darvaza, Türkmenisztán: 1971-ben geológusok egy csoportja az alig 350 lélekszámú türkmenisztáni falu, Darvaza közelében hatalmas földalatti gázmezőre bukkant, mikor azonban megkezdték a feltárást és a fúrásokat, az üreg felszíne a táborhellyel és a felszereléssel együtt beomlott, egy hatalmas, hatvan méter átmérőjű mélyedést hagyva maga után.

Hogy a veszélyes és mérgező gázok kiáramlását megakadályozzák, a mintegy húsz méter mély üreget begyújtották, létrehozva így egy hatalmas, izzó, lángoló gázkrátert a szinte teljesen élettelen Karakum-sivatag szívében, melynek vörös fényét kilométerekről megismerni, sőt, a hely állítólag az űrből is látszik.


----------



## mneagota (2009 Október 24)

http://www.orasulbalan.ro/uploaded/images/142.max.jpg


----------



## romesz (2009 Október 24)

carly írta:


> Darvaza, Türkmenisztán:
> 
> Hogy a veszélyes és mérgező gázok kiáramlását megakadályozzák, a mintegy húsz méter mély üreget begyújtották, létrehozva így egy hatalmas, izzó, lángoló gázkrátert a szinte teljesen élettelen Karakum-sivatag szívében, melynek vörös fényét kilométerekről megismerni, sőt, *a hely állítólag az űrből is látszik.*



Allitolag a kinai nagy fal is latszik az urbol, de nem igaz. Viszont jol hangzik


----------



## almos369 (2010 Január 24)

néhány kép Kínával kapcsolatban: 
( remélem sikerül feltölteni )


----------



## Drakk (2010 Február 8)

Nekem nem igazán tetszett a Tolvaj Ferenc film. Szerintem nem volt hiteles ill. olyan érzésem volt, hogy inkább üzleti mint spirituális volt a film célja. Micheal Palin Himalája sorozata viszont nagyon tetszett. A képek és az mondanivalót átszövő humor fenomenális.
Nagy álmom elmenni és megnézni a Himaláját.


----------



## vicus63 (2010 Február 11)

Nagy álmom eljutni Tibetbe, megtapasztalni az ottani kultúrát! 
Addig is itt tanulmányozom, mind azt amit majdan élőben tapasztalni fogok.
Köszönöm!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 10)

*Farafra sivatag- Egyiptom*

A Fehér sivatag.

Színe sokkal világosabb, mint a homoksivatagoké. 
Érdekességei ezen kívül azok a képződmények, melyeket a trópusi szelek
vájtak ki a kréta-szerű sziklákból. 
Egyiptom nyugati részében található sivatag a közeli oázisról, 
Farafráról kapta nevét.


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 10)

*Szarvas*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/229887638/" title="Szarvas (Hungary) by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/73/229887638_a5ec5f8f3b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Szarvas (Hungary)" /></a>


----------



## lesenceinfo (2010 Március 11)

Egy kép a Balatonról:





Nagyobb képhez kattints rá.


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 13)

*Guruló felhő*

Bámulatos.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 14)

*Death Valley-2*

*Dante’s Peak vagy Dante’s View *

_------Dante-csúcs vagy -kilátó_





 


Dante’s Peak vagy Dante’s View (Dante-csúcs vagy -kilátó) a
Badwater fölé magasodó 1700 m-es hegy csúcsa. 
Fantasztikus kilátás nyílik az egész völgyre, a nagyon száraz
levegő miatt 50-100 kilométerre is ellátni. 
Itt általában 10-15 °C-kal hidegebb van, mint a völgy alján, ami a nyári melegben különösen vonzóvá teszi. 
A Pacific Coast Borax bányavállalat nevezte el a helyet, Dante 
Alighieri Isteni színjátéka után, mert olyan a kilátás, mintha a
mennyből néznénk a purgatóriumot.​


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Március 15)

*angyalkám*

 képek itthonról!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 16)

*IPOLYTARNÓC*​ 



 

Budapesttől 140 km-re található kontinensünk egyik
leggazdagabb, a nagyközönség számára is megtekinthető
ősmaradvány lelőhelye, az 510 hektáros Ipolytarnóci
ősmaradványok természetvédelmi terület.
Az 1944-ben védetté nyilvánított világhírű természetvédelmi
terület földtani örökségünk gyöngyszeme, egy 20 millió évvel
ezelőtti vulkáni katasztrófa által elpusztított ősvilág páratlan
gazdagságú lelőhelye. 








 


Az épület mellett láthatók azok a 8 millió éves
mammutfenyőtörzsek, amelyeket a bükkábrányi bányában
találtak és szállítottak ide.




 




 


1995-ben az összeurópai természeti örökség részének
nyilvánították, Európa Diplomával tüntették ki. 
2007-ben a terület világszínvonalú, különleges bemutatási
eszközökkel gazdagodott; a nagyközönség előtt megnyitotta kapuit az Ősfenyő Belépő fogadóépület. 
A 4 dimenziós szimulációs teremben a vulkánkitörés által
elpusztított hajdani élőhelyet, és az akkor élt ősállatokat
bemutató hiteles, és egyben látványos térhatású, digitális
animáció tekinthető meg.


----------



## fcsubi (2010 Március 21)

Szep tajak. Igy korbejarhatoak.


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 22)

*Hihetetlen szikla-alakzat*

Ez kész csoda !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 23)

Kína


----------



## csevicus (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Készülök Indiába költözni egy fél vagy egy évre.. ha van valakinek valamilyen tapasztalata amire figyelni kell, valami hasznos tanács ami egy ennyire idegen kulturaban jol jöhet, szivesen fogadom...


----------



## ezoka (2014 Március 9)

mrttb írta:


> Sziasztok! És a távolkeleti kultúrák?
> Én olvastam anno két könyvet, az egyik Sun Tzu - A háború művészete, a másik pedig a japán Bushido.
> Manapság úgyis nagy mánia a japán nyelv és kultúra, kiváncsi lennék, ti hogy vagytok vele.
> Esetleg ha valakinek kell majd ez a két könyv, előkereshetem, és feltölthetem.



Szia 
Nagyon szeretném, - ha még áll az ajánlatod, - ha feltöltenéd ezt a két könyvet. Szeretnélek megkérni ha van még több ilyen témájú könyved, azokat is töltsd fel, ha van rá időd vagy kedved. Igazán hálás lennék érte.
Kati.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 30)

*Niagara Falls - Niagara Vízesés* - (Kanadai oldalról)


----------



## makutyi (2015 Április 19)

*Hello evribodri*.....jönnek egy kis mésszel vegyített csodálatosságok...*Egerszalók*..mészterasz...különlegesség..mert ha jól tudom...a világon is csak 3 vagy 4 helyen látható ilyen...
Ja...és egzotikum ...itthon is van...*etvanla*...magyarul)..itt látható))


----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Egyeskő – Nagyhagymás


----------

